#ubuntu+1 2007-05-28
<soc> someone there?
<crimsun> (do you actually have a question?)
<soc> sorry
<soc> ok
<soc> since the xserver update (1.3) x doesn't work anymore
<soc> (ati x1400)
<soc> that wouldn't be a problem
<soc> but even the vesa driver doens't work anymore
<crimsun> are you referring to fglrx, then, not being compatible with xorg-server 1.3? We know about that.
<soc> yes sure
<soc> that's not the problem
<soc> i know that fglrx doesn't work 90% of the time :-)
<soc> the problem is that vesa wont' work anymore
<soc> and that is something i don't understand
<crimsun> pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<soc> ok one moment,
<soc> i have to start the laptop
<soc> i just wonder, xserver and the vesa driver come from the same dev-team
<crimsun> well, yes, that's X.Org ...
<soc> yes, normally i would expect that things from the same team work together ...
<crimsun> ...it's gutsy. Don't expect anything to mildly work until Beta.
<crimsun> It's very early in the dev cycle, and we're all busy breaking stuff as badly as possible.
<soc> :-)
<soc> ok
<soc> pastebin?
<soc> mom
<soc> uploading ....
<soc> pastebin doesn't like me ...
<crimsun> then choose another of the hundreds of available pastebins.
<soc> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/11126/
<soc> her we go
<crimsun> why are you using 2.6.22-3?
<crimsun> we're already on 2.6.22-5
<crimsun> what mode is xorg.conf configured to use?
<soc> mmh
<soc> maybe dist-upgrade forgot that ...
<soc> what mode?
<crimsun> mode is also called "resolution".
<crimsun> e.g., 1280x800
<soc> ah okok
<soc> Modes "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<crimsun> well, 1280x800 is failing, and neither of the following three modes are valid according to the output
<crimsun> so yes, you'll get a failure
<crimsun> is your hardware capable of 1280x1024?
<crimsun> (do you have a widescreen or something?)
<soc> yes
<soc> a notebook
<soc> 15.4"
<crimsun> which "yes" is that an answer to?
<soc> how can i fix taht?
<soc> yes i have a widescreen
<soc> hardware is capable too
<crimsun> you can downgrade to the previous xserver-xorg-core
<soc> i didn't try that, thought there a too many dependencies already ...
<soc> ok, how do i do that?
<crimsun> investigate specifying version being passed to apt-get/aptitude
<crimsun> e.g., sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-core=2:1.2.0-3ubuntu8
<soc> is it possible to use dpkg with the corresponding package?
<soc> ah thx ...
<crimsun> please, please, please read the topic.
<crimsun> (even though "dependencies" is misspelled)
<soc> :-)
<soc> seems 1.2.0 is only in feisty ...
<crimsun> so add the appropriate deb line, then use it.
<crimsun> seriously, you really shouldn't be messing w/ gutsy yet if you aren't already familiar with current breakage and possible workarounds. :)
<soc> oh
<soc> i just couldn't remember the correct syntax for apt
<soc> thought there is a solution besides donwgrading ...
<soc> having fun messing around since breezy alpha :-)
<crimsun> "alpha"?
<soc> no, went to ubuntu before the beta uf breezy
<crimsun> (right, we don't have "alpha" milestones per se)
<soc> a few days after hoary if i remember right ...
<soc> mhh
<soc> seems the package wants to downgrade all drivers :-)
<crimsun> so do it.
<soc> already on it
<soc> up and running :-)
<soc> thx
<defcon> what main problems is wrong with gutsy atm
<MugginsM> it's too stable for me
<Hobbsee> we need some more kernel work.  it's not broken.
<Hobbsee> enough
<crimsun> sure, what would you like broken?
<defcon> does it run well
<defcon> with not allot of bugs?
<defcon> how is the new gnome
<defcon> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<defcon> uh, im trying a apt-get dist-upgrade and it wont
<defcon> what do I gotta do to check it out
<defcon> also, I have kde/kubuntu installed, any issues regarding that
<defcon> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i'd like apt to segfault again
<defcon> Hobbsee, how do I do a dist upgrade to gutsy
<Hobbsee> defcon: if you need to ask, you shouldnt be running it..
<defcon> Hobbsee, I have boxes to spare
<Hobbsee> metapackages are broken, so you'll need to actually look at the errors and think about them
<crimsun> Hobbsee: that can be arranged. mvo would probably have my ears in a soup.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: heh
<Hobbsee> crimsun: you could fix the ialibs32 file conflicts, etc.
<crimsun> hmm, I could, but I'd have less than 60 seconds to do so.
<crimsun> I truly don't intend to do Ubuntu stuff on holiday, which is in roughly 30 seconds.
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<Hobbsee> what are you going to do on holiday?
<crimsun> I'm going to work on Ubuntu stuff. =)
<Hobbsee> no you're not :P
<crimsun> I wish it weren't, but sadly these audio bugs are piling up...
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<DanaG> Hmm, the Trackballs game thoroughly eats my CPU when I run it.
<Hobbsee> there's a trackballs game?
<Hobbsee> ooh, so there is
<Hobbsee> like neverball, it looks like
<DanaG> Warning: try it on "easy (sandbox)" first.
<DanaG> It's insane in some places.
<DanaG> Give it a try.
<Hobbsee> but i should do assignments and fix things!
<Hobbsee> and ooh, pretty bootsplash
<DanaG> Bootsplash?
<Hobbsee> found some bootsplash images
<Hobbsee> grub
* DanaG wonders why the Gutsy kernel makes all consoles completely blank.
<crimsun> ...it doesn't?
<crimsun> (at least 2.6.22-5.11-generic doesn't)
<DanaG> Hmm, I guess I'd need to file a bug report.
* RAOF briefly considers vt switching, then remembers he isn't using XGL.  So that'll kill the stupid nvidia drivers.
<DanaG> I'm using vga=792.
<crimsun> usplash, too?
<crimsun> I don't use usplash, and I have not the symptom you describe.
<DanaG> The usplash actually shows up perfectly (other than the squished-ness due to LCD stretching)
<RAOF> My usplash works fine, and VT switching worked before the dbus stuff broke my XGL session :)
* DanaG uses nvidia-glx-new with Beryl natively.
<RAOF> Ugh, beryl.
<Hobbsee> ah, beryl-crack.
<Hobbsee> no wonder.
<DanaG> Why "ugh">
<DanaG> I tone down some of the effects.
<RAOF> You might want to try the new, improved git compiz lying around in main :)
<DanaG> I'd try it if I could actually change settings.
<RAOF> Bah.  Real men use gconf-editor!
<RAOF> :P
* crdlb uses ccsm :(
<DanaG> Oh, I thought you meant the post-merge thingy.
<DanaG> That one has broken settings for me -- settings changes don't stick.
* RAOF uses the post-merge thingy, and gconf.
<cypherdelic> ok this is filanlly the pastebin of my samba issues inclusice my smb.conf, please help
<cypherdelic>  http://phpfi.com/237495
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-bbb *!*@74-128-163-120.dhcp.insightbb.com *!*@bas3-kingston08-1168066208.dsl.bell.ca *!*@122.164.133.156]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<_4strO> yop yop
<hunger> My gutsy no longer starts up: Cryptsetup freezes... is this a known problem?
<gnomefreak> hunger: i havent run into it yet. file a bug on it and it will get fixed sooner or later
<hunger> gnomefreak:: That is the problem: I need to get to the data on one of the encrypted drives:-(
<hunger> gnomefreak: So sooner or later is not soon enough:-(
<gnomefreak> hunger: sorry but the topic explains to not run it on production pcs and this early it should only be used by devels
<gnomefreak> ompaul: beta would mean it was released as some type of version it hasnt been released to public yet :)
<hunger> gnomefreak:: I am aware of that and am not complaining. I am just wondering whether somebody else has seen this problem before. I'll just try to debug it otherwise.
<ompaul> gnomefreak, well unstable :)
<gnomefreak> hunger: no it hasnt been seen yet as i havent seen a bug pass my email yet about it.
<hunger> gnomefreak:: Too bad... I'll get back online when I know what is wrong then...
<gnomefreak> at this point in devel bugs ar ethe only way to get things known to devels
<hunger> gnomefreak:: I am aware of that. But I am not in a position to file bug reports with this box:-( Need to get back into linux first.
<gnomefreak> cant file bug report from another OS?
<hunger> gnomefreak: My passwords and everything are on the encrypted partition:-|
<hunger> gnomefreak:: And LP requires you to register IIRC before you may file a bug.
<gnomefreak> i think that was chaged or atleast it was supposed to change
<hunger> Any idea which source package cryptsetup belongs to?
* hunger can not find it in the pool.
<gnomefreak> hunger: its its own source package
<gnomefreak> apt-get source cryptsetup
<hunger> gnomefreak:: Hmmm... I don't see it in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/
<gnomefreak> hunger: apt-cache show cryptsetup
<hunger> gnomefreak: Yeap... I am not on ubuntu... I need to manually grab it:-(
<gnomefreak> and its in universe not main
<gnomefreak> hunger: packages.ubuntu.com
<hunger> gnomefreak: THANKS!
<hunger> gnomefreak:: Oh, I had not known that ubuntu has that!
<hunger> gnomefreak: Allways checked the debian package site and tried to guess at ubuntu from there;-)
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:ompaul] : is: The In Development Version Channel | Please __don't__ run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependancies, bug fixing and the like.  Things break, this is normal | Ubuntu 7.10 will be nicknamed the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape!
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<defcon_> Is there any way to reinstall gnome in ubuntu because I am having a serious problem, for some reason I cannot open gnome log viewer, i open it and it automatically closes... any ideas?
<defcon_> this may be a bug
<defcon_> or a incompatibility issue?
<gnomefreak> either way its a bug and should be filed as one
<afflux> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<afflux> my life is meaningless. I'll now upgrade to gutsy.
<ryanpg> Xorg is crashing, apport runs then it crashes... is there some way of manually processing the *.crash files in /var/crash?
<ryanpg> root@ubuntu-laptop:/var/crash# apport-retrace _usr_bin_Xorg.0.crash
<ryanpg> report file does not contain required fields: CoreDump Package ExecutablePath
<heimdall> Hello, I am having some problems with cryptsetup after upgrading to gutsy. It is not finding my root encrypted partition. Has anyone experienced this and/or have any advice on how to fix it?
<gnomefreak> heimdall: you asked yesterday and it still is the same. as i told you file a bug on it
<gnomefreak> heimdall: your likely not gonna find help with that without a bug since it seems to be only you that has the issue (or a bug would have been open already)
<heimdall> sorry but I just did this today so whoever asked you yesterday must have the same problem. I am looking at launchpad now to see if anyone has filed a bug and or workarounds
<gnomefreak> heimdall: same host mask as user yesterday so unless you logged in using his pc than you are him
<gnomefreak> heimdall: i looked yesterday for a bug it has not yet been opened
<heimdall> hmm that is wierd cuz I just did the dist-upgrade today...
<gnomefreak> heimdall: file a bug its the only way it will have a chance of being fixed
<heimdall> well im not sure exactly what the problem is. I might have couple different ones. I changed my crypttab to point to sd* vs hd* to see if it would spit out something different but it still tries to find hd*
<heimdall> so this could also be my lack of knowledge running cryptsetup
<gnomefreak> heimdall: its a bug in the package nothing more nothing less
<heimdall> ok
<gnomefreak> heimdall: if you are not a developer you should NOT be running gutsy even for the fun of it or for testing its not ready for wide spread testing yet
<gnomefreak> heimdall: any problems need to get filed as a bug we will not support it in here until it is released to the public in ISO form
<heimdall> gotcha
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-29
<pwnguin> strange question: what's the "right" way to bring a newer kernel into a feisty install?
<RAOF> Build from kernel.org sources, and use make-kpkg?
<pwnguin> what about ubuntu specific patches?
<pwnguin> or at least, patches ubuntu picked up that linus hasnt
<RAOF> Well, you could get the kernel source package from launchpad, I suppose
* pwnguin has done a git pull
<pwnguin> from the kernel team
<pwnguin> but im not sure how that works with restricted drivers.
<RAOF> Well, I think make-kpkg should work.
<RAOF> Heh, it doesn't, although you could use the module-assistant package
<pwnguin> someone suggested installing the gutsy kernel, and that didnt go so well
<pwnguin> im not entirely sure why, but it scares me a bit
<RAOF> I hope that wasn't you in the forums I recommended against installing the gutsy kernel to :)
<pwnguin> i rarely post in the forums
<RAOF> Good, good :)
<pwnguin> besides, i know what im doing most the time
<pwnguin> i tried grabbing the kernel from launchpad like you said last nigth, but dependencies were being troublesome, so i figured id just add gutsy to sources.list for a second
<pwnguin> install the kernel, then ditch the source
<pwnguin> worked surprisingly well, but the kernel locked up around acpi or something
<pwnguin> could be related to not being able to find a /dev/disk/by-uuid/ =/
<crimsun> likely unrelated.
<pwnguin> well, loading acpi modules and not being able to find the root partition somehow would be related
<crimsun> that's highly unlikely.
<pwnguin> i would imagine so
<pwnguin> unfortunately i dont have a serial port on that laptop
<crimsun> by the time it rolls around to trying to find /dev/disk/by-uuid, it needs to have gotten the initramfs and pivotroot to get /
<crimsun> if you get acpi errors, you'll get their unfortunate results long before it gets far enough in initramfs
<pwnguin> i need to figure out which partition it can't find first obviously
<pwnguin> well it was definately /dev/sda1, but that was windows. plenty of interesting BUG:s in dmesg. maybe i should go about repartitioning for a test partition
<_4strO> yop yop
<afflux_> my cryptsetup is working, but kindof buggy. It wait's a long time after I give the password and then says "Rendezvous with udev timed out for 'temporary-cryptsetup-4589'; stat failed: No such file or directory". After that it maps the volume directly, but this is far too long for booting ;)
<afflux_> s/wait's/waits/
<afflux_> (it waits about three minutes)
<edgy> Hi, when I run: sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd  gutsy /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/, I got
<edgy> W: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/chroot mount -t proc proc /proc
<edgy> am I doing something wrong?
<edgy> debootstrap = 0.3.3.3ubuntu4
<Hobbsee> i think it's known about
<Hobbsee> others were getting it earlier
<edgy> $ sudo chroot /var/chroot/
<edgy> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<afflux_> 4
<afflux_> oh, sry
<edgy> so how come people here manage to install gusty in chroot?
<edgy> Hobbsee: have you manage to install gutsy in chroot yourself?
* Hobbsee uses pbuilder
<Hobbsee> so, yes
<edgy> Hobbsee: is using pbuilder better than this normal way of chroot? I have never tried pbuilder before
<Hobbsee> depends what you want to do with it
<edgy> Hobbsee: I want to try a gutsy system while it's in development
<edgy> Also, I have core 2 duo system, isn't this a 64-bit system? which kernel is best installed?
<edgy> amd64?
<Toma-> flip a coin and decide
<Hobbsee> you could stick it on another partition, too
<Hobbsee> you usually want -generic regardless
<Hobbsee> iirc
<edgy> Hobbsee: i installed generic but the libs installed are 32-bits this is why I wonder!
* Hobbsee has no 64 bit machine, is no expert
<julo> hi
<julo> GNOME's keyring seems to be broken in gutsy. Is it a known bug ?
<Hobbsee> julo: have you checked in the bugtracker for it?
<julo> Hobbsee: yes, but I don't see anything that looks like my bug
<julo> Hobbsee: I just find it strange that nobody noticed it, given that the keyring is used about everywhere in GNOME...
<Hobbsee> no idea how many people are actually running gutsy yet, either
<Hobbsee> but it'd be a bit strange
* Hobbsee doesnt run gnome.
<crdlb> julo, in what way is it broken?
<julo> crdlb: every time I try to open a network server, it tells me that there is no default session, and that I should specify a password for the session. Then, the next time I open a network server, I get the same dialog. And when I restart my GNOME session, all my passwords are lost.
<julo> crdlb: it seems that it simply can't create keyring sessions.
<crdlb> hmm I'm running gnome 2.19 on my gentoo box
<crdlb> and seeing the same problem
<julo> crdlb: so I guess it's a bug in GNOME, not in Ubunut.
<crdlb> at this point, it's kind of normal :)
<Toma-> Id love to see the samba interface actually become useable
<julo> crdlb: is there a bug report about it, or should I report one ?
<crdlb> I haven't checked to be honest
<crdlb> you should probably file it in launchpad
<Hobbsee> if it's in gnome, you should file it in the gnome bugzilla
<Hobbsee> not ubuntu, as they wont fix it.  they'll just refile it
<julo> crdlb: I think it's better to report it in bugzilla.gnome.org.
<crdlb> nm then :)
<julo> crdlb: and that's what I'm gona do.
<edgy> Hobbsee: W: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/cache/pbuilder/build/23153/. mount -t proc proc /proc
<edgy> pbuilder: debootstrap failed
<edgy> Hobbsee: so pbuilder fails for me too, what shall i do?
<Hobbsee> wait
<Hobbsee> until it's fixe
<Hobbsee> d
<Hobbsee> is usually the best strategy
<Hobbsee> and file a bug, if there's not already one
<Hobbsee> seems odd that there's not an error before that, though
<Toma-> you did use sudo in there right?
<Toma-> and you need to bind proc... "sudo mount -t proc -o bind oldproc newproc"
<edgy> Toma-: yes I did used sudo pbuilder create but I didn't sudo mount -t proc, let me try it
<Toma-> -o bind
<edgy> Toma-: what shall put in place of oldproc and newproc?
<Toma->  /proc /path/to/chroot/proc
<edgy> Toma-: I am following this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto and it never mentioned where is the chroot is and I am just executing the first command of sudo pbuilder create
<edgy> Toma-: am I asking a stupid question?
<Toma-> edgy: looks like pbuilder is indeed broken. you can fix it if you like? :D
<edgy> Toma-: i prefer to let the developers fix it so it would be a training session for them. I won't be available to help all the time ;)
<Toma-> edgy: failing that, you could install gutsy with qemu to a virtual harddrive, mount it in ubuntu, then transfer the files to a folder, then chroot into it?
<edgy> Toma-: how can I install it using qemu? it has no iso yet
<Toma-> or simply keep it in a virtual drive and mount -o loop into it + chroot into that, leaving you with a stable snapshot
<Toma-> edgy: feisty minimal then update
<edgy> Toma-: thanks for the idea
<Toma-> no problem
<Toma-> Personally, i prefer the whole virtual harddrive thing, as its so easy to maintain
<edgy> Toma-: can I mount -o loop an image installed via qemu? I am getting this: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Toma-> no, make a harddrive/filesystem first then install into that, then mount it. dont use a qemu drive
<Toma-> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=gutsy.ext2 bs=1M count=2147 (for a 2GB drive)
<Toma-> count = size in MB's
<Toma-> then sudo mkfs.ext3 gutsy.ext3
<Toma-> err
<Toma-> 2
<Toma-> you get the idea
<edgy> Toma-: ok. thx
<Toma-> no problem
<fdoving> i have this issue with the latest gutsy kernel, my trackpoint stops working.
<fdoving> anyone else experiencing that?
<easytiger> anyone get vmware server 1.0.3 to work on ubuntu 7.10?
<Chetwin> Hi all.  I was just read that shuttleworth is pulling out all non-free additions in gutsy.  No more auto installs for wireless drivers and video?
<pwnguin> Chetwin: i havent seen this; perhaps he means a seperate distro?
<pwnguin> Chetwin: url?
<Chetwin> http://www.builderau.com.au/news/soa/Ubuntu-s-Gibbon-gets-free/0,339028227,339274828,00.htm
<Chetwin> This worries me
<pwnguin> i think the intention is to create an official distro, like kubuntu
<Chetwin> Although, the nvidia-glx package that installs in feisty is a crap chute
<pwnguin> i dont think it will directly impact Ubuntu
<Chetwin> Locks up my system after a few hours
<pwnguin> Chetwin: which nvidia card?
<Chetwin> Well the auto notification and installation of my ipw3945 wireless drivers was a nice little gift when it first popped up
<Chetwin> 7300 Go
<Chetwin> It's not eleigible for legacy drivers
<pwnguin> try nvidia-glx-new
<pwnguin> nvidia's habit of dropping support is unfortunate for users currently
<Chetwin> Bah, I just installed the binary from the nvidia site with --no-precomiled-interface option
<pwnguin> well, as long as it works better for you
<Chetwin> It seems to be fine, but time will tell
<pwnguin> the nvidia-glx-new should carry some security fixes etc
<Chetwin> I'm not very confident.  Hopeful is a better explination
<pwnguin> Chetwin: try reading his actual email
<Chetwin> It was strange because it would only happen when I was listening to music, made no sense
<pwnguin> http://lwn.net/Articles/230229/
<pwnguin> oh
<pwnguin> you meant nvidia
<shatrat> Chetwin, were you listening to music using a player with an openGL visualization pretty thingy?
<Chetwin> Nope
<Chetwin> banshee
<Chetwin> Or rythmbox
<Chetwin> Or totem
<Chetwin> Doesn't matter
<Chetwin> It just makes the HD race then lock up
<shatrat> I blame sunspots
<pwnguin> you sure it's nvidia causing this?
<Chetwin> I switched back to the nv driver and had no problems
<Chetwin> But I need 3d for my games
<Chetwin> Odd to say about linux, but times are-a-changin *thank God*
<cps1966> sure is better than vista ultimate
<Chetwin> Sick
<Chetwin> cps1966: I think I just threw up in my mouth
<cps1966> well i had to try it on my old dually
<cps1966> it'll never see this box
<Chetwin> I admit, I fell victim to the vista hype for about 6 hours
<pwnguin> if its any consolation the nvidia vista drivers suck too
<Chetwin> Then I took my pill'buntu and was back in the game
<Chetwin> If it's an consolation, Microsoft is still trying to pic lawsuits on other people for no reason lol
<Chetwin> any*
<cps1966> they are connered
<cps1966> all m$ should be in jail
<Chetwin> I don't think they have any room to point fingers.  We'd all be better off if they would just take a huge steaming dump inside all computers before they're shipped so we could smell it ahead of time
<Chetwin> It would help the general public avoid all of the issues presented
<cps1966> reboot to new kernel
<Chetwin> *sarcasm* I'm very upset that I don't have to pay 30-90 bucks an hour for phone support on a product I paid 200+ for in the first place
<Peaker> If I fix some packages on gutsy to work with each other, will package patches (to debian/* files) be accepted by Ubuntu?
<Peaker> scipy isn't installable in gutsy - and I am trying to fix that
<andreas23> hello
<pwnguin> Peaker: ask in #ubuntu-motu; they'll tell you how to make sure it happens ^_^
<Peaker> any estimates on the chances of beryl being enabled by default in gutsy? :)
<crdlb> beryl, no
<crdlb> compcomm, very possibly
<Peaker> ah it was unforked, I forgot
<cps1966> whats the name after gutsy
<gnomefreak> cps1966: let us get gutsy done first
<cps1966> well i want to know
<gnomefreak> cps1966: it wont be picked until gutsy is about done
<cps1966> i thought all were planned out to z
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> cps1966: mark picks them at end of each cycle
<cps1966> hefty hog next
<cps1966> if it has OO as office package
<cps1966> OO should be an option
<gnomefreak> cps1966: please talk about gutsy+1 somewhere else its offtopic for in here.
<cps1966> oh gee i was just asking
<sid> How is Gutsy.. is it functional.. ie gnome works etc?
<cps1966> kde works
<sid> cps1966: Does gutsty break often? ie, the system won't start every other week after an upgrade? Or is it "unstable" like debian sid is "unstable"?
<cps1966> its not there yet
<sid> Will an upgrade from edgy work.. or is it best to do a fresh format from a daily snapshot?
<gnomefreak> sid: its not even been released to the public for testing
<sid> gnomefreak: I know.
<gnomefreak> there is no working ISO
<cps1966> well i did upgrade only one glitch
<sid> o, there are no dailys
<gnomefreak> sid: so to ask does it break. yes it breaks
<Pumpernickel> It'll break extremely often for awhile, still.
* sid upgrades
<cps1966> gutsy is a safer bet
<Pumpernickel> cps1966: errr... gutsy?
<gnomefreak> cps1966: nothing is safe about gutsy
<cps1966> ah its safe for me
<crdlb> safer than what?
<gnomefreak> what works for you doesnt mean it will work for everyone
<cps1966> sid
<gnomefreak> sid is much safer
<cps1966> you can have it
<gnomefreak> cps1966: i do i also have 2 gutsys 2 feistys a dapper + a bunch of chroots
<sid> What is best to use, aptitude, apt-get, update-manager?
<sid> I'm assuming update-manager.
<Pumpernickel> Update-manager, usually.
<crdlb> does update-manager work this early?
<gnomefreak> sid: either way you will more than likely see breakage since the poppler merge is still kind of going on
<gnomefreak> crdlb: yes and no. it will try to upgrade you but will more than likely fail unless michael has changed things for gutsy
<sid> gnomefreak: I know, I expect breakage, I'll deal with the broken deps etc as they come.
<gnomefreak> sid: do it using apt-get
<sid> Need to get 347MB of archives.
<sid> After unpacking 87.6MB of additional disk space will be used.
<sid> gutsy is 87 megs larger than feisty. that's a lot
<sid> (I have stock install)
<gnomefreak> sid: that depends what you have installed
<sid> only defaults
<gnomefreak> that is not a accurate estimate
<gnomefreak> if you have any other repo other than main than you are no longer default
<gnomefreak> example feisty-updates repos
<sid> so far no errors, everything is going smoothly.
<RxDx> how can i chance my Feisty to get Gutsy unstable atualizations?
<sid> RxDx: What is your goal?
<RxDx> i want a very up to date system
<gnomefreak> RxDx: stack with feisty for now
<sid> RxDx: Edgy is a very up to date system. Gutsy is unstable and will likely break your system(often)
<gnomefreak> sid: -edgy +feisty
<sid> RxDx: And if you fix it, it will break again as updates flood into the repositories.
<RxDx> ok.. thanks
<RxDx> edgy is bugged.. feisty rullez ;)
<sid> er
<sid> s/Edgy/Feisty/
<sid> RxDx: Is there a package Gutsy has that Feisty doesn't?
<RxDx> i dont think.. but if theres i want to have it
<gnomefreak> sid: not yet maybe 1 if you are lucky
<tritium> RxDx: not necessarily.  There are some regressions.
<RxDx> ahh.. thanks
<gnomefreak> oh yeah the slow as crap gcc is in gutsy ;)
<tritium> e.g., atherois AR5212 support in edgy works, but in feisty doesn't work on all hardware
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-30
<sid> RxDx: It's best to wait until October when it releases as stable. Otherwise you'll probably break your system and get angry.
<RxDx> sure.. ill wait ;)
<RxDx> thanks dude
* sid reboots since dist-upgrade is finished
<tritium> sid: why reboot?
<sid> tritium: Because of the kernel changes?
<tritium> sid: okay, that's fine.  Just making sure you know a dist-upgrade doesn't necessarily require a reboot
<gnomefreak> sid: no kernel changes
<gnomefreak> i had to install kernel by hand the other day
<gnomefreak> i dont remember the meta being released
<gnomefreak> udev changes will cause you to need to reboot
<gnomefreak> hal and stuff liek that
<gnomefreak> like
<sid> It did a generating initramfs-tools...
<sid> So I figured I'd reboot. I needed to restart X anyway, so why not kill two birds with one stone.
<sid> now let's see if DRI is enabled with dual monitors on this ATI 9100 card
<sid> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<sid> heh, it's still not enabled, but at least the latest xorg gives me more clues.
<cps1966> if you want eyecandy buy a ps3
<sid> no, my goal isn't eye candy
<sid> some ati bug with dual monitors, and you need to use mergefb and other stuff, but it still won't work right.
<gnomefreak> sid: the ati drivers havent changed
<sid> But there are fixes in the latest xorg trunk.
<sid> (which hasn't changed in gutsy)
<sid> 7.3 will release in august
<cps1966> you should be shot for using ati
<tritium> uh, no
<sid> cps1966: I'm using the "ati" driver from xorg(radeon)
<sid> I'm not using fglrx.
<cps1966> so you should get a real card
<tritium> cps1966: give it a rest
<gnomefreak> cps1966: please stop now
<gnomefreak> tritium: beat me to it
<sid> cps1966: What is a real card?
<gnomefreak> sid: please dont
<sid> You mean open graphics project?(I plan on buying one of those)
<gnomefreak> opinions mean nothing in here and shouldnt show up in here
<cps1966> facts are facts and you cant change that
<gnomefreak> cps1966: give it a rest now please
<tritium> cps1966: you haven't stated _any_ facts.  Enough, now.
<cps1966> thats why hardware venders get away with there shit because you guys dont stand your ground
<PriceChild> cps1966, calm down please :)
<sid> cps1966: I stand my ground. I don't buy ATI or Nvidia. new machines I get Intel 950 graphics chipset
<sid> This ATI card is 5 years old, before I knew they were selling me a card and not telling me how it works.(memory registers etc0
<sid> While Intel doesn't tell you how it works either, they at least provide free/libre drivers.
<sid> Although my particular card, they did give most documentation for it and how it works.
<cps1966> you buy a linux certified machine
<sid> But this is only because it's an older ATI card, the new ones they obviously don't give out docs.
<cps1966> that is if you intend to use linux
<tritium> You can buy whatever you choose to.
<gnomefreak> cps1966: stop with the opinions now
<sid> So really.. my card is probably the most free card on the market.
<sid> I don't think you could buy a better graphic chipset than a 9100.
<sid> if your goal is freedom that is
<crdlb> the 9250 :)
* gnomefreak thinks if this is to continue it needs to be done in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sid> My chipset is more free than all the Intel chipsets, since there is full hardware documentation for it.
* LjL agrees
<pwnguin> speaking of freedom
<crdlb> sid, are you trying to get it working?
* crdlb has trouble following...
<cps1966> gnomefreak:  what the hell is the difference noone saying anything anyway
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b %*!*@205.245.85.84]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<pwnguin> what happened to the gnewsense in ubuntu thing?
<gnomefreak> cps1966: you are muted for ignoring the warnings that were given to you.
<gnomefreak> cps1966: it will last for 10 minutes please take this time to get it out of your system.
<gnomefreak> pwnguin: its not officially a ubuntu derivitive speak to ompaul about it he should know more
<pwnguin> gnomefreak: i spoke with paul
<gnomefreak> pwnguin: he is founder he would know about it. it doesnt belong in this channel
<pwnguin> what i meant was, the gutsy announcement talked about an official ubuntu thing
<sid> crdlb: yea, I'll have to use mergedfgb
<sid> pwnguin: They are being folded into official Ubuntu I believe. iirc
<pwnguin> sid: ompaul doesnt seem to think so
<pwnguin> which is why i asked him about it
<sid> pwnguin: There will be a 100% free version of Ubuntu made in part from the Gnewsense guys.
<sid> pwnguin: Well according to Mark Shuttleworth's blog this is how it will be. iirc
<pwnguin> sid: right, well, i didnt see a gutsy target so i followd up on the blog article
<gnomefreak> !offtopic | sid pwnguin
<ubotu> sid pwnguin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pwnguin> what?
<pwnguin> how is an announced goal of gutsy offtopic?
<sid> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/date/2007/02/ "we have restarted the effort to produce a flavour of Ubuntu that includes no proprietary drivers or firmware at all. In fact, this flavour will take an ultra-conservative approach to all forms of content on the .iso, whether that be artistic or code."
<gnomefreak> pwnguin: what does it have to do with gutsy support at all?
<pwnguin> gnomefreak: its hard to file bug reports if you dont know where to get it from
<gnomefreak> pwnguin: you file a bug against it out side of official ubuntu bug tracker. where ever they set thier bug tracker up
<gnomefreak> or if a spec or a wish list file it under ubuntu in LP
<pwnguin> thats the thing, i havent seen a spec or blueprint for it. i was wondering who and how it was being done
<gnomefreak> than talk to ompaul about it or make one but it does not belong in here
<pwnguin> ompaul suggested he talked with the ubuntu people, and that's the extent of his involvement
<pwnguin> fine
<pwnguin> its clearly not being supported by ubuntu officially. thats good enough information for the moment to me.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-b %*!*@205.245.85.84]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@87-196-112-230.net.novis.pt]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@87-196-85-178.net.novis.pt]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o LjL]  by LjL
<r00tintheb0x> wow @ http://www.getdeb.net/
<Dana1> I figured something out:
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Dana1> The 2.6.22 kernels have broken suspend for me, but suspend still works with the 2.6.20 kernel.
<Dana1> So the bug there must be in the kernel.
<DanaG> In about 2 weeks, I will be done with this quarter; so then I'll pay more attention to reporting the bugs.
<crimsun> wonder which suspend method is being used.
<DanaG> I think I have gone back to the default (i.e. not uswsusp or hibernate or powersaved).
<DanaG> Though I disabled the 3 video-related things in /etc/default/acpi-support -- save vbe state, post video, save video PCI state.
<DanaG> Another bug I need to file is  about and brightness control: gnome-power-manager tries to fade the screen, but instead it makes the screen go bright-off-medium-off-dim (and it went off again until I manually fixed the gconf setting).
<DanaG> It seems like it's trying to set brightness in increments of 1, while my BIOS only allows discrete steps of 12 or 13.
<DanaG> Oh, for some reason my iAudio6 shows up as a USB Mass Storage device even when I have it in MTP mode.
<DanaG> Hmm, unknown symbol in libhunspell.
<DanaG> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libspell680li.so: undefined symbol:_ZN8Hunspell5spellEPKc
<DanaG> I'll have to boot Windows to work on the document, then.  Fine by me -- such is the nature of an alpha OS.
* DanaG misses Beryl, and even Metacity.
<jibberish> how does one copy text with keyboard? ctrl v pastes fine, ctrl +shift+c doesnt copy for me or ctrl +c, i have to use mouse
<jibberish> how does one copy text with keyboard? ctrl v pastes fine, ctrl +shift+c doesnt copy for me or ctrl +c, i have to use mouse
<jibberish> does anyone know the command to copy just text? i know cp is copy file
<edgy> Hi, I am reading in Accelerated C++ and it uses #include <string> but if I omit it still I can define std::string so the header is not needed?
<crimsun> you should include it if you use it.
<crimsun> don't count on non-conformant (or "less"-conformant) compilers fudging for you
<edgy> crimsun: so there is nothing like string is already include in another header (iostream e.g) already?
<crimsun> iostream definitely does not include string, no.
<edgy> crimsun: so g++ is not conformant to standard in this aspect? won't this be  a bold claim?
<crimsun> edgy: huh?
<crimsun> edgy: no, the point is that you _should_ include string if you use it.
<crimsun> don't count on things like Visual Studio or Visual C++
<edgy> crimsun: ok thx a lot. btw do you believe that I though I am on #c++? ;) It's just strange that you replied to me in #ubuntu+1 and didn't send me away
<crimsun> well it's certainly off-topic, true.
<_4strO> yop yop
<spheard> hey has anyone had a problem with firefox on kde? when I click links it does all the loadin stuff but doesnt display the new page, Its driving me to distraction, refreshing the page has no effect
<sivaji> spheard try run u r browser from console and see what error u get
<sivaji> to
<spheard> sivaji:kdesu?
<mikkael> spheard: getswiftfox.com :)
<mikkael> nope, just run "firefox"
<mikkael> from a terminal
<spheard> mikkael that works
<spheard> no error
<sivaji> open some web page
<spheard> yep, http://getswiftfox.com/ looks nice
<spheard> http://www.moonet.co.uk/
<spheard> is this page serving properly
<sivaji> ya
<spheard> okay, this is odd. www.moonet.co.uk is the page that Im currently writing causes problems but google works fine
<sivaji> spheard what is u r problem
<spheard> (10:49:12) spheard: hey has anyone had a problem with firefox on kde? when I click links it does all the loadin stuff but doesnt display the new page, Its driving me to distraction, refreshing the page has no effect
<spheard> its a really odd intermittant error
<gnomefreak> what page is giving you issues?
<gnomefreak> 3 if you have 3
<gnomefreak> also what version of ubuntu and firefox are you using?
<spheard> gnomefreak: ubuntu 6.10, firefox 2.0.0.4. www.moonet.co.uk, www.akiratech.com and various other sites. Everything works fine in konqueror.
<gnomefreak> spheard: please join #ubuntu-mozillateam and ill look at these sites in the mean time
<spheard> gnomefreak: thanks!!
<sivaji> spheard better u reinstall it
<gnomefreak> sivaji: not accurate
<spheard> I have done in the past, Ive had this problem on and off for ages
<spheard> a reboot usually fixes it
<sivaji> gnomefreak what else can be done tell me
<spheard> usually
<gnomefreak> sivaji: as soon as i have something to test it against i will let you know but im one of the devels for ubuntu mozilla
<spheard> gnomefreak: oh thank god
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please ***don't*** run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependancies, bug fixing and the like.  Things break, this is normal | Ubuntu 7.10 will be nicknamed the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape!
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<pgoodall> Anyone seen kwii?
<gnomefreak> kwwii?
<gnomefreak> pgoodall: kwwii (kubuntu devel)?
<_4str1> !seen kwwii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen kwwii - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pgoodall> gnomefreak: yea, kwii from kubuntu
<gnomefreak> pgoodall: kwii or kwwii?
<pgoodall> Might have his nick wrong... Ken Wimer
<pgoodall> artist
<gnomefreak> pgoodall: hes in #kubuntu-devel not talking atm
<pgoodall> thx!
<gnomefreak> yw
<MacSlow> Can somebody tell me how to create a core dump one can load with gdb under Ubuntu?
<MacSlow> I only seem to find this (seemingly) uuencoded .crash files in /var/crash
<MacSlow> but that's not directly usable by gdb
<luis_lopez> what version of ALSA is included in gutsy?
<DanaG> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc4 (Wed May 09 09:51:39 2007 UTC).
<DanaG> Though I haven't booted the newer kernel.
<macogw> any chance of gutsy's installer being "smarter" about what it installs? its kind of ridiculous that it installs 30 graphics drivers when you lack that many graphics cards and that it sets it to start services (like bluetooth, in my case) for which you don't have hardware, by default.  changing it might require creating something that notices new hardware though
<llol> hello folks
<llol> anyone in here today
<llol> is there anyway to shorten the password sizes
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-31
<defcon> what is the correct syntax to apt-get dist-upgrade to gutsy
<RAOF> "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<defcon> dont work
<RAOF> Or, more completely, "sudo sed -i s/feisty/gutsy/g /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<defcon> RAOF, how is gutsy for u
<defcon> does gutsy still have apt
<defcon> what are the differences anyways
<RAOF> Yes, of course.
<RAOF> Gutsy has newer stuff.
<crdlb> heh
<defcon> nice
<RAOF> If you don't want to file bugs, or do Ubuntu development, you *don't* want to be using Gutsy at this point
<crimsun> no, gutsy dropped dpkg and apt for ebuild, checkinstall, and rpm all in a shiny toy called PONY.
* jrib wonders what recursive acronym PONY is
<crimsun> PINK PONY!
<defcon> cool, i'll file bugs
<defcon> brb
* crdlb is very interested in gutsy now
<defcon> how is the new gnome
<RAOF> Pretty much the same as the old gnome?
<RAOF> Although there's new, shiny compiz.
<crimsun> meet the new boss, same as the old boss.
<RAOF> Oh, I suppose that Xserver 1.3 might be new and interesting for some people.  XRandR 1.2.  Wooo!
* RAOF considers trying out the nouveau XRandR 1.2 branch.
<defcon> for some reason in gutsy the update manager says the update index is broken
<DanaG> argh, my kcontrol is empty, and Gnome won't log in.
<DanaG> ** ERROR **: file window-list.c: line 517 (applet_size_request): assertion failed: (maximum_size >= 0)
<DanaG> Hmm, dana@m685:/etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications-merged$ sudo mv kde-essential.menu.dpkg-new kde-essential.menu
<DanaG> see if that fixes it....
<DanaG> Nope, still borked.
<Toma-> Has anyone run gutsy kernel on feisty and had nvidia work?
<DanaG> module-assistant has nvidia-new missing...
<DanaG> kcontrol: WARNING: No K menu group with X-KDE-BaseGroup=settings found ! Defaulting to Settings/
<crimsun> Toma-: yes, presuming you've pulled down the other dependencies.
<Toma-> yeh the kernel doesnt depend on anything
<crimsun> if you plan to not use l-r-m.
<Toma-> yeh
<Toma-> ive got the restricted modules installed, but nvidia cant load. should i be getting nvidia-glx for gutsy too?
<DanaG> I wonder why my kcontrol is empty...
<Hobbsee> DanaG: got kde-guidance installed?
<DanaG> Nope.
<Hobbsee> that may well be why
<Toma-> hmm nvidia-glx needs libc6..
<DanaG> Why isn't that a dependency, then?
<Hobbsee> DanaG: it is.
<DanaG> Still empty.
<Hobbsee> of kubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> Toma-: yes, you have to.
<Hobbsee> apparently seems to be a recommends and a depends
<DanaG> I'm using just kdebase-* and kdelibs-*
<Toma-> crimsun: shucks :<
<Hobbsee> that's why, then.
<crimsun> Toma-: the other way, of course, is to recompile the source package on 7.04.
<Toma-> sounds easy enough
<Toma-> so recompile nvidia-glx or lrm?
<Hobbsee> DanaG: still empty even with kde-guidance, which provides system-settings, installed?  hmmm.
<crimsun> Toma-: the latter provides the former.  You have to recompile the latter.  You can't recompile the former, because it doesn't exist as a source package.
<DanaG> systemsetting gives a segfault.
<Toma-> ahh just noticed that
<Hobbsee> DanaG: true that.  but i would have thought kcontrol would run
<Hobbsee> with the correct stuff in it
<DanaG> It's still empty.
<Toma-> crimsun: i cant have nvidia-glx compiled for feisty kernel with the gutsy kernel on the same system right?
<DanaG> kcontrol in console gives this: kcontrol: WARNING: No K menu group with X-KDE-BaseGroup=settings found ! Defaulting to Settings/
<crimsun> Toma-: come again?
<defcon> anyone have problems with system update saying database is broken?
<crimsun> Toma-: you certainly can have 2.6.20-1[56] -generic alongside 2.6.22-6-generic
<Toma-> nvidia-glx(feisty) cant co exist with another package built for gusty nvidia-glx(gutsy)
<Toma-> ahh ok
<Toma-> so the package versions wont conflict?
<crimsun> Toma-: the 3 important pieces are linux-image-2.6.22-6-generic, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-6-generic, and nvidia-glx
<DanaG> Or -new, if you need it.
<Toma-> crimsun: ok, 2/3 way there :)
<crimsun> seeing how two of those critical pieces don't yet exist for the latest gutsy kernel, you're SOL.
<crimsun> [unless of course you compiled them by hand, but then you wouldn't be asking this] 
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/80444
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 80444 in kdebase "kcontrol is empty" [Low,Confirmed] 
<Toma-> I could just whack 2.6.22 into a feisty build and not bother with gutsy.. but thats a pain :<
<Toma-> damn shame we cant keep up to date with kernel fixes
<crimsun> err, what?
<crimsun> 2.6.20-16 very much is full of fixes
<Toma-> Lots of nvidia bugs are fixed in .21 (I still get masses of Xid's on .20) and my network drivers are fixed in .22, iirc
<crimsun> those aren't kernel fixes, those are driver fixes
<Toma-> yeh
<Toma-> sorry D:
<DanaG> Crimsun backports lots of things in the packaged kernels.
<DanaG> s/things/fixes/
<DanaG> as I discovered with part of ALSA.
<crimsun> unlucky me.
<crimsun> seems I have little sanity remaining.
<defcon> i have 7 broken ruby packages, know of any work arounds?
<crimsun> defcon: they're not broken, they're replaced by newer ones.
<defcon> crimsun, why does synaptic say broken packages? should I remove them?
<crimsun> defcon: because you likely have packages that depend on the obsoleted ruby ones.
<DanaG> I like powertop.
<DanaG> Try aptitude -- it's better at suggesting solutions, in my experience.
<crimsun> the ruby packages themselves are not broken.  They're fixed.  The applications depending on the older ruby ones are broken.
<DanaG> Run aptitude with no parameters.
<crimsun> hence Synaptic will attempt to keep everything working
<defcon> crimsun, gnome-art and gnome-splash-screenmanager need it
<Toma-> Ill test the network driver bug :S see if its fixed. if not ill leave 2.6.22 be for now
<Toma-> thanks again crimsun
<Toma-> you have the patience of a saint :)
<defcon> also, update manager says "software index is broken"
<defcon> any ideas why my software index is broken?
* DanaG is glad to have e1000 and ipw3945, rather than Realtek-something-or-other and Broadcom / ndiswrapper.
<DanaG> My bigger issue, actually, is the fact that Gnome won't start.
<DanaG> I'm not sure, but it may be gconf or glib that's broken.
<DanaG> ***MEMORY-WARNING***: gnome-session[11556] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
<DanaG> Hmm, I don't think Edgy->Feisty had these sorts of issues for me.
<DanaG> I mean, during alpha.
<Hobbsee> no, they had "my computer doesnt boot" problems
<Hobbsee> did you run it this early, either?
<Hobbsee> we're still in the middle of merge season here, and the first cd isnt out
<Hobbsee> this is the earliest i've ever run it, too
<DanaG> I think I first tried it when I saw that it had the 2.6.20 kernel.
<DanaG> I'm lucky to have missed most of the not-booting issues (jmicron and such), due to my system using the AHCI driver.
<DanaG> The only exception was when the "fstype" function in an init script (in initrd) was broken; I fixed it by commenting that section out so it'd use vol_id instead.
<Hobbsee> most people had to chroot in and update at least once during feisty cycle
<Hobbsee> even on nice hardware
<Hobbsee> it's still very early
<Hobbsee> doesnt seem lik eit, as ther'es not too much breakage
* Hobbsee should break some more
<crimsun> I can make snd.ko go crunch
<crimsun> soundcore.ko would be more useful
<Hobbsee> nooo!  i like my sound, tyvm.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: break gnome.
<crimsun> heh, speaking of chrooting, I wasn't even able to boot normally (without break=mount) until the week before 7.04 released
<Hobbsee> ouch!
<Hobbsee> you know, i'm glad we dont backport kernels
<Hobbsee> apart from the sheer insanity of doing it, it'd maek telling the release a lot harder
<crimsun> but interestingly enough, some drivers are backported
<Hobbsee> true that
<crimsun> I kinda threw up a little when I saw that, but I think it's useful for LTS
* DanaG used to be able to cause a panic by removing and reinserting the cardbus Audigy.
<DanaG> Oh, dock.ko has a bug: no remove function.  Look in dmesg.
<DanaG> Then try to modprobe -r it, but make sure to use '&' to background it because it WILL super-hang.
<crimsun> hmm, it's probably a bug that it's even modularisable.
<crimsun> I'd expect things to break if dock support went away.
<DanaG> Oh, and I haven't remembered to test capture on my STAC9250.
* Hobbsee wishes kguitar would just go release a new upstream
<crimsun> cp old.orig.tar.gz new.orig.tar.gz; dch -i; debuild -S -sa; dput ubunut foo_source.changes.  Win!
<crimsun> look, a new version of kguitar1
<Hobbsee> crimsun: *grin*
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i'd love to just file a removal request for our package, then get the debian's sync'd across.  but i probably should keep fakesyncing it
<crimsun> oh, another md5sum issue?
<Hobbsee> yeah.  we packaged it before debian
<crimsun> ah
<DanaG> How do I run gdm in xnest?  There's no longer a menu item for it.
<crimsun> gdmflexiserver -n
<Niriven> So if xubuntu-desktop doesnt install due to requiring an old feisty dependency, how would i go about fixing it myself, and submitting a patch?
<crimsun> what dependency(ies)?
<Niriven> crimsun: xubuntu-desktop requires xfce4-mixer, which will not be installed, because its an older dependency no logner in the repo
<crimsun> hmm?
<crimsun> crimsun@Box.pts/1.~ apt-cache madison xfce4-mixer
<crimsun> xfce4-mixer | 1:4.4.1-1ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages
<crimsun> xfce4-mixer | 1:4.4.1-1ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Sources
<DanaG> Oh, just download the relevant debs from Feisty.
<Hobbsee> twitch
<DanaG> There's the -alsa package -- find the two with matching versions.
<Niriven> crimsun: its looking for 1:4.4-0-0ubuntu1
<Hobbsee> xfce4-mixer doesnt install atm, iirc
<DanaG> !info xfce-mixer-alsa
<ubotu> Package xfce-mixer-alsa does not exist in gutsy
<Niriven> DanaG: I could do that, yes, but its a dep that has to be fixed later. Can i fix it and submit a deb or something?
<crimsun> we don't accept debs, no
<crimsun> we accept debdiffs
<crimsun> source-only changes
<Niriven> crimsun: I dont think this would be a source change though, just a recompile against the new versioned dependency, right?
* DanaG is not a dev, just a person who likes being on the "bleeding edge" -- but only on software, and only when I also have other OSes.
<DanaG> Bleeding-edge hardware can be painful.
<DanaG> (nyuk...)
<Niriven> DanaG: Haha, so true :-/
<Hobbsee> crimsun: do you know offhand how up to date MOM is?
<Hobbsee> it's either on crack, or hasnt run in a while
<crimsun> Hobbsee: I know it was showing strange things due to Priority having been removed from seemingly random source packages with an earlier LP rollout
<Hobbsee> right
<crimsun> don't know offhand if it has run recently, though
<Hobbsee> it's saying that i still need to merge sword, yet the merge is already done, and the newer version is already in launchpad + in the archive
<Hobbsee> hmm.  it seems to have - no idae about for every package
<DanaG> !info feisty xfce-mixer-alsa
<ubotu> Package feisty does not exist in gutsy
<DanaG> er, wrong order.
<Niriven> crimsun: Eh sorry if i sound stupid, im a windows .net integration developer, might as well stab me now :P
<DanaG> !info xfce-mixer-alsa feisty
<ubotu> Package xfce-mixer-alsa does not exist in feisty
<DanaG> Did I miss a '4' there somewhere?
<Niriven> Hmmph, ill just go with ubuntu-desktop for now
<Niriven> xfce4-
<Niriven> !info xfce4-mixer-alsa feisty
<ubotu> xfce4-mixer-alsa: Xfce4 Mixer ALSA backend. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.4.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 66 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Niriven> !info xfce4-mixer-alsa gutsy
<ubotu> xfce4-mixer-alsa: Xfce4 Mixer ALSA backend. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.4.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 66 kB, installed size 140 kB
<DanaG> Hah, I try to run "keyboard" to get a tab-complete, and I get this:
<DanaG> http://ww11.charter.net/search?qo=keyboard&rn=Sc8xkx6yEReaURt
<Hobbsee> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/gutsy_probs.html
<DanaG> Don'tcha love trampling on DNS?
* Hobbsee looks into the xfce stuff
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i agree wtih you.  alsa is evil
<Niriven> !info wine gutsy
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.37-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 9788 kB, installed size 45320 kB
<Amaranth> i love powertop
<Hobbsee> crimsun: err...can you help me?
<crimsun> sup?
<Amaranth> with it i've discovered the perfect setup for having non-sucky battery life and all the features i want
<Niriven> Amaranth: Oh?
<Amaranth> turns out i can choose between having wireless or having both cores active if i want to reach C3
<Hobbsee> crimsun: if package a is conflicting and replacing package b, and package b is conflicting and replacing package a, and package c depends on a | b, what should happen?
<Hobbsee> (xfce-mixer)
<Amaranth> so i've got the second core turned off :)
<Hobbsee> it sounds very much like circular dependancies
<Amaranth> too bad playing music kicks me back out of C3
<crimsun> Hobbsee: it should pull whichever fulfills the dependencies
<crimsun> Hobbsee: nah, those C/R are for older versions
<crimsun> currently installing xfce4-mixer works, because xfce4-mixer-oss is installable
<crimsun> I'm chasing down why -alsa isn't
<Niriven> So, this could be a poetentail fix and i could get xubuntu-desktop working tonight, or unlikely?
<Hobbsee> possibly
<Hobbsee> depends if crimsun fixes
<Hobbsee> it
<Amaranth> i've got compiz, wireless, xchat-gnome, pidgin, and epiphany running and still get an awesomely low number of wakeups
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com/random/powertop.png
<crimsun> I'll go ahead and merge 4.4.1-3
<Amaranth> and spend large amounts of time in C3
* DanaG has nvidia -- no PowerMizer.  :(
<Amaranth> i've got nvidia too
<Hobbsee> crimsun: that works.
<DanaG> Windows battery life: 2 hours 10 minutes.  Linux: 1 hour 45-50 minutes.
<DanaG> Plus, I still run Beryl even on battery.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: what confuses me though, is why they've both got conflicts on each other, which are unversioned
<Hobbsee> i guess users are supposed to knwo which one they need
<Hobbsee> seeing it's not the "replacing old versions" case
<DanaG> I found out how to make Windows give you a bit more battery life by turning off one core:  use the /ONECPU flag as an alternate option in boot.ini.
<Amaranth> sudo sh -c 'echo 0 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online'
<Amaranth> well, that's going to complicate things on airplanes
<Niriven> Hobbsee: So whats the technical problem here? I dont understand. Both look like they require the same version.
<DanaG> Oh, and emu10k1, tifm_7xx1, and i8021 all take a lot.
<Amaranth> wireless kill switch doesn't work and unloading the ipw3945 module doesn't kill the light
<Amaranth> i knew the BIOS update would break something
<Amaranth> i8042 is your mouse and keyboard :)
* DanaG had a BIOS update break suspend (or more specifically, the resume), even under XP.
<Amaranth> tifm_7xx1 shares with your audio
<DanaG> I rolled back to an older BIOS.
<Amaranth> so it's probably audio killing you, not the little card reader
<DanaG> aah.
<Amaranth> although i unloaded that module too
<Amaranth> dude what laptop do you have?
<DanaG> Gateway M685.
<Amaranth> nvidia, dual core, tifm_7xx1
<DanaG> No extra battery.
<Amaranth> i have those things too :)
<DanaG> And my hostname is boring: m685.
<Amaranth> turn off the second core
<DanaG> But better on Service-Discovery-Applet than "Jone Doe's 14" Powerbook G4".
<DanaG> er, john.  Or more verbosely, "Jonathan".
<Amaranth> brb, going to see how much better it gets when i kill wireless
<DanaG> OOpsie, I'm in the -21 kernel.  No dynticks.
<DanaG> Time to reboot, and watch my TTYs not work.
<Amaranth> damnit
<Amaranth> i had hoped the BIOS update would fix this
<Amaranth> randomly the computer will start running hot
<Amaranth> Wakeups-from-idle per second : 25036.2
<Amaranth> and powertop will say something like that, or worse
<Amaranth> killing the second core kills the wakeups but not the heat
<DanaG> My bios is buggy: sometimes the ACPI temperature goes to 71 C and sticks there, but the "coretemp" module with lm-sensors shows it at 38 C.
<Amaranth> i could never get lm-sensors to work
<Amaranth> i need a "For Dummies" guide
<Amaranth> Probing for `Maxim MAX6648/MAX6692'...                      Success!
<Amaranth>     (confidence 8, driver `to-be-written')
<Amaranth> oh
<Hobbsee> Niriven: not sure exactly.  crimsun should know
<Hobbsee> either way, he's fixing t
<DanaG> And by "sticks there", I mean the fan speeds up to OMGWTFHOT speeds, and the temperature indicated never again changes, until the next reboot (or perhaps suspend and resume).
<Niriven> Hobbsee: Just curious, im not pushing or impatient for a fix, im just happy to be using ubuntu :P
<Hobbsee> Niriven: package a is conflicting and replacing package b, and package b is conflicting and replacing package a, and package c depends on a | b.  so it dies in there somewhere, when it cant find one of the packages
<Amaranth> well, that's pretty useless
<Amaranth> `sensors` just tells me the same thing as `acpi`
<Niriven> Hobbsee: Ah
<Amaranth> temp1:       +62C  (high =  +100C)
<Niriven> Hobbsee: So what do you use, gnome, xfce, kde?
<Hobbsee> kde
<Niriven> Hobbsee: Ill take a guess and say kde
<Niriven> Knew it! :-0
<Hobbsee> :)
<Niriven> Googling Hobbsee comes up with kubuntu :-0
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: could you sponsor an upload for me?
<Hobbsee> if so, would you prefer a debdiff, or a .dsc/.diff.gz/.source_changes?
* Hobbsee test builds, while waiting for an answer
<crimsun> Hobbsee: new upstream version?
<crimsun> if so, the latter
<crimsun> if not a new upstream version, the former
<Hobbsee> crimsun: not a new upstream
<DanaG> aah: Some CPUs or memory controllers may also contain embedded sensors.
<DanaG> AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No
<DanaG> Intel Core family thermal sensor...                         Success!
<DanaG>     (driver `coretemp')
<DanaG> Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No
<Hobbsee> crimsun: http://hobbsee.ubuntuwire.com/gtk-qt-engine.debdiff
<Niriven> Heh, ubuntu-desktop is also broken, oh well
<Hobbsee> Niriven: yeha, but i think that's something else
<Hobbsee> that may be poppler
<crimsun> yeah, poppler.
<Hobbsee> Niriven: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/gutsy_probs.html is the broken stuff in main
<Hobbsee> hah.  kubuntu-desktop is installable
<Niriven> Hobbsee: I dont see anything about poppler in there
<Niriven> Hobbsee: Ghostscript
<Hobbsee> which will depend on poppler, yes
<Amaranth> wow, that can't be right
<Niriven> Hobbsee: Ah.
<Hobbsee> most likely
<Amaranth> apparently i have a fill rate of 1B pixels/sec
<Amaranth> oh, i guess that can be right
<Amaranth> damn that's a lot
<crimsun> Hobbsee:   gtk-qt-engine_0.8~svn-rev36-2ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<crimsun> Successfully uploaded packages.
<Niriven> Hobbsee: Well, depends on ghostscript, ghostscript ends in dpkg with no real error except exit status 1
<Hobbsee> crimsun: thanks very much
<crimsun> np
<Hobbsee> Niriven: which is masking a real error
<crimsun> Niriven: if you want to see the error, use dpkg -D3773 -i
<crimsun> caveat: that's the most verbose spew possible.
<Niriven> crimsun: Not really a valid argument
<crimsun> hmm?
<crimsun> dpkg -D3773 -i ghostscript*.deb
<Niriven> Oh.
<Niriven> Right
<crimsun> Right. :)
<Hobbsee> hooray.  closing bugs by changelog
<crimsun> yeah, that's sweet.
<Niriven> Ehck.
<Niriven> No poppler in that error :P
<Hobbsee> what's the error?
<Hobbsee> pastebin it
<Niriven> Well, i cant,
<Niriven> I have no network on the machine at the moment
<Niriven> Err, wait.
<crimsun> ah, it's a packaging error that cdbs exposes
<Hobbsee> ooh, more poppler buggery
<Hobbsee> Face of Albert Astals Cid (TSDgeos)Today i released poppler 0.5.9 aka 0.6 Release Candidate 1, this is the first time i do a release on the poppler project, so hope i did it right :-D
<Hobbsee> We are targetting 27th June for 0.6 release, but that may slip depending on feedback from this release.
<Hobbsee> so all this can break again!
<Niriven> Well for now, i think im headed back to 7.04 :-0
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> smart
<Hobbsee> give it a few months
<Niriven> Whats going to happen when you move over to pidgin, how do you manage something if it renames?
<crimsun> what do you mean by "renames"?
<crimsun> the gaim -> pidgin conversion was transparent
<crimsun> are you referring to packages needing to be renamed, or..?
<Niriven> Well im just wondering how it's handled. I dont know much about this stuff
<Niriven> If a package is renamed.
<crimsun> to what does "it" refer?
<crimsun> ah, then we have to change the source package
<Niriven> Well yes, but what about previously installed packages registered with dpkg, do you have scripts to remove first, then reinstall?
<stdin> there are "tags" in the package that will say that it conflicts/replaces the previous package name
<Niriven> Ah
<Niriven> I'm a wannabe linux developer :-0
<DanaG> Hmm, installed ubuntu-desktop and rebooted... still empty kcontrol.
<DanaG> Oh, and my consoles are blank, yet I can blindly log in and sudo usplash -c  -- and it shows up.
<DanaG> All my kcontrol things are under "Lost and found" in the K menu.
<DanaG> And gnome won't start.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: i'm surprised you thought ubuntu-desktop would be the solveall -surely kuubntu-desktop would, seeing as it's kde?
<DanaG> I mis-typed.
<DanaG> I installed kubuntu-desktop.
<DanaG> Oh well, time to switch to KDE for a while, then.
<stdin> reminds me of an early feisty bug
* DanaG likes the KDE2 windeco.
* DanaG wishes there were a QT-GTK engine for running QT apps (Amarok is the only one) under Gnome.
<DanaG> Or at the very least, a QT theme to match Ubuntulooks / Human.
* Niriven doesnt like human.
<DanaG> Hmm, there's no Kubuntu preset theme-manager theme.
<Amaranth> DanaG: there is but it's for Qt4
<Amaranth> it's called cleanlooks or something
<Hobbsee> there's qtcurve, too
<Hobbsee> if it's gone thru NEW
<DanaG> Argh, I try to run qtconfig-qt4
* Hobbsee cant stand human
<DanaG> I get this: http://ww11.charter.net/search?qo=qtconfig-qt4&rn=5rwZxGqCkUT4an7
<DanaG> Damn trampled DNS.
<DanaG> What color scheme does Kubuntu use by default?
<Hobbsee> purpley-blue, atm
<stdin> it just so happens to match the LEDs of my laptop
<stdin> which I was quite pleased about :p
* DanaG remembers another thing about his laptop:
<DanaG> The mildly-OMGbright (as in, only OMG if the room is very dark) LEDs are toggleable with a BIOS-based hotkey.
<DanaG> What KDE themes do you use?  I can never find anything I persistently like.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: is there anything worth installing in gnome?  apart from firefox?
<Hobbsee> polyester / crystal here
<DanaG> When in Windows, I use the Eminence windowblinds theme -- I've never found anything else nearly as wonderful.
* Hobbsee uses parts from each
* DanaG thinks crystal is overused.  But Polyester IS nice.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/misc/background2.png
<Hobbsee> is what my desktop tends to look like
<Hobbsee> oh wait, i'ts changed now
<DanaG> The default theme schemas could not be found on your system.  This means that you probably don't have metacity installed, or that your gconf is configured incorrectly.
<DanaG> Oh....
<DanaG> WTF?
<Hobbsee> the theme is right, anyway.  kicker has changed a bit
<DanaG> What color scheme is set by default?
<DanaG> My battery tells me that I can get as low as 23 watts power usage.  Should I believe it?
<Amaranth> 23 is a lot
<DanaG> Core Duo 1.83GHz, 1GB DDR2-667, 80GB 5400RPM drive, 17" but matte and dim panel.
<Amaranth> ah, 17"
<Amaranth> the powertop website shows a laptop pulling 13
<DanaG> I thought the CPU alone would be 20.
<Amaranth> nah
<Amaranth> your power brick probably only does 85
<DanaG> It's a 120 watt brick,
<Amaranth> huh
<DanaG> because Gateway also offers the system with a Go 7600 and a 1680x1050 LCD.
<DanaG> er, 7900.
<Amaranth> where does it read that info from, do you know?
<DanaG> I have a 7600 (128MB, bad for Beryl .  :(   ) and a 1440x900
<Amaranth> i'd like to know how many watts i'm pulling
<DanaG> ACPI controller tells you.
<DanaG> Powertop tells you, too.
<Amaranth> powertop tells me it can't get the info :/
<DanaG> Sudo it.
<Amaranth> same
<DanaG> And be on 2.6.21 or above.
<Amaranth> uh
<Amaranth> not stupid ;)
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com/random/powertop.png
<DanaG> Hmm, perhaps it only works with Intel.
<Amaranth> i have intel....
<Amaranth> Computer: sorrow | Distro: Ubuntu 7.10 "gutsy" | Processor: 2.00Ghz | Model: Intel T2500 @ 2.00GHz | Memory: 1009MB Free: 688MB [     ]  | Diskspace: 91.90GB Free: 33.50GB | Video: nVidia GeForce Go 7400 @ 1440x900 (24 bpp) | Net: Down: 25.00MB Up: 1.29MB | Battery: 100%
<Amaranth> ack why does it say 2Ghz both times?
<DanaG> That bar thingy reminds me of something:
<Amaranth> that means the CPU is running full tilt
<DanaG> /*  */
<Amaranth> neat
<Amaranth> no ACPI power usage estimate available
<DanaG> Oh wow, negative 6774 wakeups per second.
<DanaG> When unplugging AC.
<DanaG> around 700 wakeups per second.
<DanaG> yenta, tifm_7xx1, ipw3945 are 29%.
<DanaG> Woah, 2.2 hours left?  I can hardly believe it.
<Amaranth> i idle at around 120
<DanaG> Must be the spinning down of the drive.
<Amaranth> wakeups per second
<DanaG> Now down to 300.
<Amaranth> yeah, stop moving the mouse and typing :)
<DanaG> Also, toggle off the wireless.
<Amaranth> no need
<Amaranth> kill the second core instead
<DanaG> how, again?
<Amaranth> you're fully up-to-date gutsy using powertop 1.5, right?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<Amaranth> sudo sh -c 'echo 0 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online'
<Amaranth> also, typing is far less taxing than moving the mouse :)
<Amaranth> the lowest thing on my list of top causes is 5.6 wakeups per second
<Amaranth> the highest is nvidia pumping out slightly more interrupts than my refresh rate
<Amaranth> 67 wakeups
<DanaG> System locked up,
<Amaranth> dang
<DanaG> but magic-sysrq was able to sync before I had to hard-button it.
<DanaG> I like my LED-toggle button.
<Amaranth> i wish powertop would check the gnome-power-manager version before telling me it's costing me power and telling me to kill it
<DanaG> Oh yeah, another odd thing on this notebook:  AC on == Fan on.  No way around it.
<Amaranth> on their website they say it makes xorg do more work but i'm not getting extra wakeups when i have it running
<Amaranth> actually i think i'm getting less
<DanaG> Don'tcha love trampling DNS?
<DanaG> Mis-type a command, you get this: http://www11.charter.net
<Amaranth> also, use the powersave cpufreq governor
<DanaG> I have been doing that one thing for years.
<DanaG> In WIndows with RMCLock, too.
<Amaranth> kills about 20 wakeups ondemand uses to check if it needs to scale
<DanaG> Oh, but no touchpad-disable button.  :(  /me wishes he could've gotten an HP.
<DanaG> Oh, and now I'm using kwin instead of Beryl.
<DanaG> yenta, tifm_7xx1, ipw3945 -- taking 20.2% of wakeups.
<DanaG> Argh, ksynaptics makes my scroll zone take up half of my touchpad.
<DanaG> It's funny, at my school I downloaded something from mirrors.kernel.org over the wired network.
<DanaG> I got at least 7000 kilobytes per second.
<DanaG> Aah, I found out why it crashed:
<DanaG> You need echo -n.
<crimsun> heh, yeah, \n is bad
<DanaG> That reminds me of a funny Debian bug:
<DanaG> combining -n, -e, and \n, to make a non-portable thing, where if all three worked, they canceled each other out.
* DanaG goes and digs through logs of chat.
<DanaG> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=419619
<ubotu> Debian bug 419619 in gsfonts "gsfonts: postinst/prerm echo -e" [Minor,Closed] 
<DanaG> Gaah, guidance-powermanager ALSO turns off m backlight between discrete brightness levels.
<DanaG> Every step decreases or increases the brightness by 0%.  Lovely.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<_4str1> yop yop
<cyrill62> Bonjour tout le monde
<cyrill62> Quelqu'un sait-il comment passer de gcc-4.1  gcc-4.2 en version par dfaut de gcc?
<cyrill62> (donc du mme coup g++, cpp, gccbug, etc...)
<cyrill62> oops! in English sorry
<cyrill62> lol
<cyrill62> Hi everybody
<cyrill62> Nobody know how to switch gcc to gcc-4.2 version?
<cyrill62> and in the same time g++, cpp, gccbug...
<Fjodor> apt-get seems to complain that packages to be installed cannot be authenticated. Does anyone know if the key for dk.archive.ubuntu.com is the same as for archive.ubuntu.com, and where/how to get/install it?
<defcon> anyone manage to get truecrypt installed on gutsy
* kekZpriester 's just very proud of himself
<defcon> where is the gutsy kernel source dir
<kekZpriester> i didn't see that cyrill62 wrote the same in english some lines below... and i translates all the text properly with the litte french i learnt in 2 years in school
<defcon> nm
<defcon> where do I download the gutsy kernel source
<crimsun> apt-get source linux-2.6.22
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> apt-get source linux-source-2.6.22
<defcon> thnx
<defcon> gutsy works great
<defcon> so far I dont notice a difference other than the speed
<defcon> is it normal for it to boot up saying decompressing kernel ""
<defcon> truecrypt compile worked very easily on gutsy
<defcon> im supprised someone hasnt made a .deb for it yet
<johnnybuoy> hi all!
<johnnybuoy> M$ stole lowfat from macslow! I can't believe it!
<defcon> does kubuntu work on gutsy?
<rashid> hello
<Jazon> hi guys :)
<Jazon> i am installing feisty on a mates desktop, and am running into a problem i can't seem to get past.
<Jazon> he has a belkin usb wifi
<Jazon> it shows up as wlan0
<Jazon> :-D
<gnomefreak> Jazon: join #ubuntu for feisty support
<Hobbsee> no problem with that, per se, and this is not the feisty channel
<Jazon> gnomefreak: ahhhhh ok..   thx gnomefreak
<Jazon> what is +1 for now then?  i thought it was for feisty (???)
<Jazon> gutsy
<Jazon> lol
<gnomefreak> gutsy please read topic
<Jazon> heh - my bad sorry guys hehe
<CarlFK> qemu -boot n hda.qcow2 = No valid PXE rom found for network device
<CarlFK> guessing this is a packaging problem
<borschty_> i have the problem, that the o-umlaut () is rendered very narrow and pretty different from the normal "o" in some font sizes, sometimes even the second dot on the top is missing
<borschty_> is this a problem of my font-settings or a general problem affecting all users
<gnomefreak> borschty_: feisty?
<borschty_> no, gutsy
<gnomefreak> borschty_: its normal atm. please file a bug report/check if ther eis one already filed
<borschty_> 86 dpi, monospace 12
<borschty_> i just wanted to know if it could be, because i changed some font settings recently (activated and then deactivated autohinter)
<gnomefreak> borschty_: i have seen many the same issue. please file bug report on it
<gnomefreak> borschty_: dont know why its like that. i dont work on fonts (thankfully)
<borschty_> ok, what do you think i should file against, it seems pango has nothing to do with it, since it happens in epiphany's gecko backend (pango disabled), too
<gnomefreak> borschty_: try fonts
<gnomefreak> or libfont. or just ubuntu it will be placed where it needs to be
<borschty_> should i add a screenshot?
<gnomefreak> yes all info you can give
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-01
<borschty_> ok, filed...
<clever[rev] > if i install ubuntu 7.04 in a partition beside windows98 will grub automaticaly have a working option to boot 98 up?
<borschty_> this is the channel for ubuntu 7.10
<Hobbsee>  /topic
<clever> and #ubuntu isnt answering...
<clever> nvm
<pwuertz> hey... any chance for a backport of qt 4.3 to feisty :) ?
<crimsun> ...
<RAOF> I'm thinking... unlikely :)
<RAOF> From the new linux-source changelog: "Support gcc 5 properly".  What?  Since when has there been a gcc 5?
<DanaG> Argh, my Gnome won't start.
<DanaG> Is anybody else having issues with Gnome not logging in?
<RAOF> I upgraded yesterday, and am not having any problems.
<DanaG> ***MEMORY-WARNING***: gconftool-2[7866] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
<DanaG> I get a helluvalot of THAT message.
<DanaG> And hotkeys aren't working.
<DanaG> alt-F4 gives ;3S
<DanaG> Looks like my gconf schemas are borked .... how do I fix it?
<DanaG> (gnome-mouse-properties:8122): capplet-common-WARNING **: Unable to find a default value for key for  desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse/motion_acceleration.  I'll assume it is an integer, but that may break things.  Please be sure that the associated schema is installed
<DanaG> Aargh, nearly ALL of my gconf schemas are missing.
<frandavid100> hiya
<frandavid100> where can I find a gutsy daily build?
<crdlb> frandavid100, unless things have changed in the last day or two, there aren't any
<crdlb> the only way to use it is to upgrade from feisty
<frandavid100> damn then
<crdlb> hmm there seem to be iso's now
<crdlb> no idea if they actually work
<frandavid100> could you point me to them?
<crdlb> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<frandavid100> thanks crdlb ^^
<frandavid100> see you later guys
<frandavid100> thanks for the help!
<defcon> is there a new gdesklets for gutsy
<defcon> i think gutsy=faster than feisty
<spheard> Does anyone know if/when wireless networking with ndiswrapper is going to be fixed in 7.04?
<ikonia> Is gusty aiming to use opencompositing ?
<Tomcat_> spheard: 7.04 is in #ubuntu
<Tomcat_> ikonia: No. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/?searchtext=opencompositing
<ikonia> Tomcat_: there is no blueprint
<ikonia> I assume it needs a blueprint to be on the roadmap for a release
<Tomcat_> If it's a bigger thing, yes.
<Tomcat_> If it's just a package/software without integration, it might be done by MOTU.
<ikonia> I was curious with berly and compiz merging, opencompositing appears to be the merged product
<ikonia> I assume ubuntu will be picking up the merged product at some point
<Tomcat_> Mh... I don't know. The website doesn't look as professional as I would assume from beryl or compiz, and there's no definitive info...
<ikonia> I agree
<ikonia> check the topic in beryl though
<ikonia> and your spot on there is no "here it is" style info
<Enverex> Has anyone managed to build fglrx against kernel .22?
<crimsun> Enverex: won't do much good unless a new version of fglrx is compatible with xorg-server 1.3.
<Enverex> crimsun, It is
<Enverex> 8.37 is XOrg 1.3 compat
<theoros> gutsy gibbon? ahaha, that's awesome. first time i've heard of it's name
<Enverex> I hate it but that's because most the names seem silly. That and people keep getting it wrong and saying "Gusty Gibbon" which is even worse
<theoros> i thought Feisty Fawn was off the wall
<theoros> i was obviously completely ignorant of the gibbon and all his gutsiness
<r00tintheb0x> lol@gibbon and all his gutsiness
<Enverex> Feisty Fawn sounds very peadophilic
<theoros> aaha
<theoros> who comes up with these names, exactly?
<Enverex> Mental patients
<theoros> is there just a small room full of smoke, where weird, old, balding men sit around swapping anecdotes until someone gets inspired?
<spheard> I want to know who came up with iceweasel
<gnomefreak> spheard: ask in either #ubuntu-offtopic or #debian
<bSON> do others than me have problems to run compiz on gutsy with the open-source r300 drivers?
<ToHellWithGA> bSON: what problems, specifically?
<bSON> for me starting compiz always crashes the whole x server
<ToHellWithGA> that, sir, is a problem
<ToHellWithGA> i have occasional black screens where things won't resume from screensaver or switching back from a tty
<bSON> ToHellWithGA: do you know what could be the problem?
<ToHellWithGA> i do not know
<ToHellWithGA> bSON: do you get the same behavior with beryl?
<crdlb> compiz = beryl
<bSON> i haven't tried beryl yet
<bSON> one sec
<ToHellWithGA> crdlb: have they merged?
<bSON> not yet, but they are working on it
<DanaG> I fixed my gconf.
<bSON> ToHellWithGA: which options do you pass to compiz?
<ToHellWithGA> bSON: i'd expect beryl and/or compiz to crash badly if compositing/XGL/AIGLX wasn't enabled
<ToHellWithGA> bSON: the only compiz i used was the default "desktop effects" part of the ubuntu-desktop meta-package
* bSON looks into the X.org log
<ToHellWithGA> i think the direct rendering thing "DRI" has to be on for all those goodies to work
<ToHellWithGA> if your drivers support it and it's on, i dunno where to look from there
<ToHellWithGA> the #beryl or #compiz or what-have-you guys should be good at troubleshooting that kind of thing
<DanaG> Some preferences are still missing, however.
<DanaG> find /usr/share/gconf/schemas/ -exec gconftool --install-schema-file {}  \;
<DanaG> that's how I reimported all the schemas.
<bSON> ToHellWithGA: ok, thanks
<DanaG> Now if only I could fix sleep....
<ikonia> What is the current kernel release on gusty development ?
<LjL> !info linux-generic gutsy | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: linux-generic: Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.22.5.4 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<ikonia> ahh 22 ok
<ikonia> excellent
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> worth a try
<ikonia> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<ikonia> !development
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about development - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> rats
<ompaul> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ikonia> what are you compiling
<ompaul> ikonia, next step from !development
<ompaul> :)
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> I submitted a patch to .21 which is supposed ot fix a libata issue, which I thought it did, but apprantly it doesn't, someone has told me that they fixed my fix properly in 22
<ikonia> so worth a try
<ikonia> so far gusty is the only distro using it
<finalbeta> I hope they do fix the libata issues, I can't boot with my CD drive in my laptop.
<ikonia> which one
<ikonia> there are plenty of libata issues
<ikonia> more so after the chance
<finalbeta> Ah, probably not that one then.
<ikonia> I don't think they have fixed the one I thought I'd fixed, but actually looks like I've broke
<joeamined> i think hardware support is the most important thing to improve
<finalbeta> I reported it back when Feisty was in beta.
<ikonia> joeamined: hardware support is excellent
<joeamined> ikonia , no it isn't
<finalbeta> I can't understand that large regressions like this are excepted.
<ikonia> joeamined: I guess we'll have to disagree on that, I find it good and growing
<finalbeta> I work in a PC store. Dapper booted on 80% of the intel laptops at the time, Feisty booted on 10%
<ikonia> ahh you mean support against legacy kit with the new libata devices
<finalbeta> Even old laptops, Dell insprirons, business models, feisty doesn't boot aymore
<finalbeta> ikonia: even new laptops, dapper has a better change of booting
<joeamined> yes it's good but not excellent. some graphic cards and other material don't work well
<ikonia> ok, I see what your saying
<ikonia> joeamined: ati and sis are the only real graphics cards problems and thats nothing to do with linux
<ikonia> are there any early gusy builds or is it still a case of install fesity and change apt to point at gusty repos
<limetang> Is there a program which will sync audio in avi files?
<ikonia> I think thats done at compression time
<DanaG> Odd, Gnome took a full minute to log in.
<DanaG> It just sat there for roughly 60 seconds,
<phin> hi
<phin> what is the ubuntu eyecandy channel again?
<jussi01> #ubuntu-effects ?
<jussi01> phin: ^^
<Enverex> Has anyone got fglrx working with .22?
<parag0n__> where can people post ideas and suggestions for gutsy?
<parag0n__> i'm thinking it'd be nice if there was an option to mount an iso image as a virtual drive built in
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-02
<defcon> parag0n__,
<defcon> sick idea
<defcon> try launchpad
<bibbybob> anyone have any oscon discount codes?
<bluefoxicy> How is ubuntu+1 running at the moment?  Anything horribly broken?
<DanaG> My gconf broke, and my kcontrol is empty, but it may be just me.
<bluefoxicy> I don't mind a knock here and there but I'm not upgrading if X isn't going to work for the rest of the week ;)
<bluefoxicy> hmn.
<DanaG> I fixed gconf, but Gnome still takes nearly a minute to log in.
<bluefoxicy> gconf broke, you mean it dropped all your settings?  mine does that a lot anyway, it's an unstable crap heap >/
* bluefoxicy is already on the .22 kernel.  Toys with the idea of upgrading everything now.. it's firefox 3.0 that's holding him back, he's not sure he wants to jump into an unstable distro he can't downgrade from
<crimsun> then just run gutsy in a chroot
<scotth> hello all, how is gutsy doing? Any major breakage?
<scotth> I'm getting that itch and looking for a reason not to upgrade
<Dana1> Odd, my gnome takes about 60 seconds to log in.
<Dana1> And it's stalled without any hard drive activity.
<AnRkey> DanaG, do you mount any SMB or NFS shares at boot time?
<AnRkey> I had slow logins when I added mount commands to my login session
<AnRkey> the problem was that some of the share where not available
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> Before, my gconf was completely broken; I had to do this:
<DanaG> find /usr/share/gconf/schemas/ -exec gconftool --install-schema-file {}  \;
<DanaG> Nearly 100% of the schemas were missing in my .gconf.
<DanaG> odd: Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setg
<DanaG> id.
<DanaG> How do I find out WHAT was trying to do that?  It's not a very helpful message.
<DanaG> ***MEMORY-WARNING***: gconf-sanity-check-2[6534] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
<DanaG> and this: DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket
<Hobbsee> you're not running KDE, which is why DCOP would be failing, iirc.
<DanaG> aah, well, that explains at least that part.
<scotth> anyone? reason not to go gutsy?
<DanaG> But I am getting a helluvalot of those glib memory warnings.
<DanaG> Aagh, kcontrol is still empty.
<Hobbsee> system settings is still borken too
<DanaG> hmm, interesting Gaim/Pidgin plugin: execute commands and send the output.
<DanaG> Linux m685 2.6.22-5-generic #1 SMP Sat May 19 01:01:22 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<DanaG> (that was "!uname -a")
<DanaG> but be wary of paste-ey-ness.
<DanaG> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc4 (Wed May 16 09:45:46 2007 UTC).
<DanaG> that was !cat /proc/asound/version
<scotth> that looks pretty sweet
<scotth> useful for debug, though you would have to be careful of flood
<DanaG> Yeah, I kicked myself by messaging nickserv (and then myself) with !help
<DanaG> GNU bash, version 3.2.17(1)-release (i486-pc-linux-gnu)
<DanaG> These shell commands are defined internally.  Type `help' to see this list.                   ..... and so on.
<DanaG> ooh: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/KDesktop+Menu?content=22605
<DanaG> nVidia Geforce Go 7600
<DanaG> => GPU temperature: 52C
<scotth> DanaG: your having fun with that plugin
<DanaG> Oh, and I'm at a hotel that offers "free high-speed internet!" -- but is 64 kilobytes per second really high speed, especially when it repeatedly drops out?  I think not.
<Hobbsee> must be in NZ.
<DanaG> Nope, Long Beach.
<DanaG> Holiday Inn.
<crimsun> yes it's high speed.
<crimsun> I'm on a 56kbps dialup.
<Hobbsee> for people like crimsun, yeah it would be
<jeremyb> weird that they actually have their own netblock allocated
<DanaG> yay-ness.  :|   http://guest.ichotelsgroup.com/dining_options/default.aspx
<DanaG> Oh, now it's 30 kB/sec.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and with the new 2.6.22-5 kernel, I get a freeze on resume, rather than on suspend as on -4.
<crimsun> you've been outdated for ages
<DanaG> Oh, perhaps mirrors.kernel.org is behind.... time to change back to us.archive.ubuntu.com, then.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: s/us.//
<DanaG> Oh heck, I have those enabled too.  http://san1.csc.calpoly.edu/ubuntu     http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/
<crimsun> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1754552 2007-05-29 12:06 vmlinuz-2.6.22-6-generic
<crimsun> been running -6- since the 29th.
<Hobbsee> it's annoying that they're not updating the metapackage
<DanaG> Wow.
<crimsun> heh, even I'm outdated.
<DanaG> It's especially annoying when a bunch of packages decide they're new, so I lose the REAL new packages among those.
<crimsun> I'm only on 6.12
<DanaG> Linux m685 2.6.22-5-generic #1 SMP Sat May 19 01:01:22 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<DanaG> yay, plugin.
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ madison vmlinuz-2.6.22-6-generic
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$
<Hobbsee> crimsun: is that only in git somewhere?
<DanaG> http://www.kalpiknigam.com/blog/2007/05/12/install-pidgin-200-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-all-plugins/
<Hobbsee> a.u.c doesnt seem to know about it
<DanaG> That's where I got the plugins.  Caution: some plugins make Gaim crash.
<DanaG> s/Gaim/Pidgin/
<DanaG> In Windows, I got so used to hitting <start>-<g> for pinned Gaim, that I renamed Pidgin to
* Hobbsee notes that bugs reported by you may now not be due to pidgin, but the plugins
<DanaG> "Gaah, Pidgin stole my P!"
<crimsun> Hobbsee: LP.
* DanaG now won't report bugs on Pidgin.
<crimsun> I tend to not wait for binary NEW
<Hobbsee> crimsun: sorry?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ahhh
<r00tintheb0x> heh
<Hobbsee> point
<crimsun> exploit the LP bug.
<Hobbsee> yep, yep
* DanaG is curious what tpm-tools will be useful for.
* DanaG just noticed he got lost by the last few lines of conversation.
<DanaG> s/by/in/
<Hobbsee> crimsun: that does require finding all the relevant binaries, though
* DanaG doesn't see a -6
<Hobbsee> DanaG: yes, it hasnt gone thru to the archives yet
* DanaG noticed: iTCO_wdt isn't blacklisted, perhaps due to its odd capitalization.
<DanaG> I also wonder why Linux sees the device, yet Windows doesn't.
<DanaG> modinfo iTCO_wdt | head -n 5 | tail -n 1 gives
<DanaG> description:    Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver
<crimsun> Hobbsee: true, though it's just due diligence under the Resulting Binaries dropdown
<crimsun> Linux Box 2.6.22-6-generic #1 SMP Fri Jun 1 19:24:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Hobbsee> crimsun: point.  anything of great interest in there?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I like to see changelogs before updating.
<DanaG> In about two weeks, I'll have more time to deal with bug reports: kernel oops on toggle capture on A2 ZS Notebook.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: some more stuff for power saving
<Hobbsee> neat :)
<crimsun> and the usual boatload of fixes pulled in from 22-rc3
<DanaG> Oh, I google for i8042 interrupts, I get OLPC mailing list.
<crimsun> gutsy is definitely a bit eccentric momentarily.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<DanaG> When I first went to dist-upgrade, I set sources.list to "gusty" -- and then thought, "WTF, 404?"
<crimsun> the flatulent Ubuntu devel branch!
<DanaG> It seems similar to Breezy.
<DanaG> ooh, lshw-gtk is useful.
* DanaG wonders where the name "yenta" came from.
<DanaG> At least it's better than Yoni, er, Yonah.
<DanaG> (deliberate "slip")
<DanaG> bad idea: /exec yes
<DanaG> with that plugin.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: darn you.  now grabbing the relevant binaries
<Hobbsee> crimsun: bah.  l-r-m is in depwait.
<DanaG> Now I had to rm that log
<crimsun> silly Hobbsee :-)
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone got any "hard" problems they want to throw @ me, please feel free to do so.
<Hobbsee> heh
* DanaG throws a rubber brick
<crimsun> r00tintheb0x: seriously?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: dont even think of giving him ALSA.
<crimsun> no, I'll give one that makes ALSA pale.
<Hobbsee> oh?
<netham45> hry
<netham45> hey*
<netham45> the link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule in the topic doesn't work.
<netham45> at least not for me.
<crimsun> netham45: yeah, your route sucks or something.
<crimsun> no offense intended.
<netham45> yea
<netham45> I know what that means
<netham45> wait
<netham45> if I turn https into http, it works
<DanaG> http://www.theperfectgift.org.uk/
* DanaG had Charter be broken a while ago.
<netham45> is there a beta of Gutsy out?
<DanaG> The route to login.oscar.aol.com was broken.
<crdlb> not even an alpha
<DanaG> thank goodness for Gaim on an ssh server.
<netham45> ok
<netham45> j/w
<netham45> Feisty came out like a month ago
<netham45> so yea
* Hobbsee ponders if there's anything she wants ot get in before main freeze
<DanaG> Hmm, I want a qt-gtk engine, or at the very least, a human-ubuntulooks QT theme.
<Hobbsee> gtk-qt-engines exists
<DanaG> Oh, and I don't get why everything is orange, and then the metacity theme is brownish.
<DanaG> I want either all orange, or all brown.
<Hobbsee> change it/
<Hobbsee> or cant you do that with gnome?
<DanaG> It's not quite the same.
<Hobbsee> silly gnome.
<DanaG> I mean, it doesn't feel the same.
<crimsun> I skip the mess and use the Ubuntu Studio 7.04 default theme.
<defcon> gnome better than kde?
<DanaG> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog
<DanaG> debconf: (Dialog frontend will not work on a dumb terminal, an emacs shell buffer, or without a controlling terminal.)
<DanaG> debconf: falling back to frontend: Readline
<defcon> i see that kcontrol doesnt work in gutsy
<defcon> any work around known
<scotth> defcon: try them both and descide for yourself, both are good enough and both have their own strengths
<defcon> scotth, what do you use, and why?
<defcon> i like both as well, cant decide
<defcon> hehe
<DanaG> Look in Lost and Found.
<scotth> I use gnome, I tried using kde but it took too much of my time to tell it things I think gnome figures out for itself
* DanaG uses Gnome because KDE feels bulky.
<DanaG> Note that bulky != bloaty.
<scotth> yeah, that too, but my friend keeps telling me that has changed since I last used it
<DanaG> http://ctho.ath.cx/tmp/moz/326877evil2.xul
<DanaG> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=259240
<defcon> scotth, I agree with u :)
<defcon> kde=too bloated and slow, and takes too much time
<scotth> my general rule of thumb is that a computer shouldn't ask me about stuff that it can guess at and get correct 90% of the time
<DanaG> Actually, for me, Gnome takes 60 seconds of sitting there doing nothing, before finally opening.
<scotth> well desktop, I like it when servers ask me questions
<DanaG> Oh, and KBFX says my KDE menu system is broken.
<scotth> DanaG: that sounds like something is broken
<crimsun> I normally find all desktop environments' performance equally sluggish
<scotth> crimsun: core 2 duo... I don't have that problem :-D
<DanaG> Yonah 1.83GHz here.
<crimsun> doesn't matter what CPU(s) you have
<crimsun> the complexity and poor coding practices scale up with hardware power.
* DanaG bottlenecks on the hard drive.
<DanaG> 80GB 5400RPM.  :(
<scotth> going from an 800mhz ibookg4 to my current system really gave me a nice boost
<crimsun> I'm sure you can find some configuration that will bring your current hardware to its knees.
<defcon> anyone have problems with gdesklets and gutsy?
<scotth> yeah, its called evolution
<scotth> I wish gnome had something like epiphany for email, maybe based on tinymail
<crimsun> evolution seems to work well as long as my trash folder is smaller than one million email entries.
<scotth> subscribed to a lot of mailing lists?
<crimsun> a few
<crimsun> I just get a crapload of emails via clients, students, colleagues, etc.
<scotth> ahh, I have thunderbird set to clear the trash on exit
<tritium> evolution works poorly with exchange, in my experience
<scotth> and groupwise in my experience
<crimsun> you should use Outlook Web !
* crimsun cackles
* DanaG wonders what "trousers" is for (I know it's TPM-related, but that's all I know).
<DanaG> Oh, and the daemon won't start.
<tritium> Outlook Web!  Are you insane?
<scotth> DanaG: you have to have a tpm in your system
<scotth> I believe
<scotth> its for the trusted computing crap, drm and such
<scotth> I hear its useful for any time you have to deal with other peoples records, i.e medical, financial
<DanaG> I have a TPM chip, but I have yet to find anything to do with it.
<scotth> ahh, well youve passed where I'm useful
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone with advanced problems that no one else can seem to solve... please don't hesitate to contact me. If i don't answer right away, thats because im in #guruhelp. :D
* DanaG wonders if he can use TPM for ssh authentication.
<DanaG> s/he can use/there's any point to using/
<scotth> probably not
<scotth> I don't think it was meant for that kinda thing
<DanaG> http://trousers.sourceforge.net/tpm_keyring2/quickstart.html
<DanaG> hmm.
<llol> anyone here
<llol> ?
<ajmorris_> anyone else experiencing slow application loading time after installing the current gutsy updates?
<lemonade> ajmorris_: i'm experiencing lots of dm-linear errors in my log
<lemonade> ajmorris_: and it causes software load and work slowly on my computer
<ajmorris_> that would be what it is
<ajmorris_> which log you talking about?
<lemonade> dmesg
<ajmorris_> kk
<lemonade> it's a filed bug and fix is on way
<ajmorris_> ah
<ajmorris_> good good
<ajmorris_> :)
<ajmorris_> anyone got the smb shares working in gutsy?
<ajmorris_> when i click share, it doesn't actually share it
<ajmorris_> has anyone successfully got SMB sharing working?
<ajmorris_> when i share a folder, it doesn't actually share
<gnomefreak> ajmorris_: did you try filing a bug?
<ajmorris_> not yeat
<ajmorris_> *yet
<gnomefreak> ajmorris_: always start with filing a bug (as first line of support with devel versions)
<ajmorris_> wanted to make sure i wasnt the only one first
<gnomefreak> ajmorris_: only one in this channel doesnt mean you are only one. but iirc i havent seen that issue yet
<ajmorris_> kk
<ajmorris_> tks
<jovans> is there no legacy kernel in gutsy repo?
<so1> hi
<so1> is there already a date when the new fglrx driver will be uploaded?
<so1> it finally supports xserver 1.3
<Hobbsee> i suspect "when it's uploaded"
<so1> :-)
<so1> do you suspect a specific date for that? :-)
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> "when i'ts done"
<so1> ok ...
<so1> who does it?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure
<Hobbsee> whoever's interested in X, i guess
<h3sp4wn> Does the current gutsy kernel have mac80211 (for ralink ?)
<h3sp4wn> Infact that was a silly question I know it has the stack - but not which drivers it has working with that stack
<Pathum> Can anyone help me with Kopete?
<Pathum> Can anyone help me with Kopete?
<Hobbsee> what about it?
<eddyMul> not sure if I should ask this here....
<Pathum> Well i don't know how to get the Yahoo rooms list
<eddyMul> but, is there a way for me to install a gutsy package in feisty?
<Hobbsee> eddyMul: depends what it is
<eddyMul> Hobbsee: python-django
<eddyMul> (no, not glibc...  )   :)
<Hobbsee> eddyMul: you can try.  usually not recommended.  it may just install for you, else you'd need to rebuild it, and anything else it depends on in gutsy, that isnt in feisty
<eddyMul> Hobbsee: I understand that it's not recommended...
<Hobbsee> Pathum: no idea if that's supported in kopete.  i thought that was a web thing, actually
<eddyMul> but how can I do it? (I'm a n00b to Ubuntu). Do I just pull the .deb file and double-click it?
<Hobbsee> yes...
<Hobbsee> that's what you can try first
<eddyMul> Hobbsee: so, I just pull the orig and the diff tarballs, and try do build away. is that it?
<Pathum> k
<eddyMul> Hobbsee: (yesterday, I was running Gentoo....)
* Hobbsee == sleepy
* Hobbsee --> bed.
<Hobbsee> eddyMul: grab gutsy source, dpkg-buildpackage -b inside the source dir
<Hobbsee> but you may be able to just install it, without messing with dependancies
<Pathum> I need help.....pls
<eddyMul> Hobbsee: I will try it. thanx
<Pathum> Hobbsee, i need to get the Yahoo rooms list in Kopete
<eddyMul> Hobbsee: from packages.ubuntu.org, the dep-s are similar. so it will probably work.
<eddyMul> thanx, Hobbsee (and sweet dreams)
<DanaG> Unable to attach to mixer dmix: No such file or directory
<DanaG> in running pulseaudio.
<DanaG> ALSA lib control.c:910: (snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL dmix
<DanaG> Linux m685 2.6.22-5-generic #1 SMP Sat May 19 01:01:22 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<OzZY85> I am trying to install Feisty AMD x64, and when i try to boot it, it gets stuck on configuring network interfaces
<OzZY85> any suggestions
<DanaG> Wait for it to time out after 60 seconds, perhaps.
<DanaG> Unless it's been longer that; in that case, something else will be the issue.
<OzZY85> i tried pressing Ctrl-C
<DanaG> You can try booting again without "quiet splash" in boot options.
<DanaG> Though this channel is for Gutsy.
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-03
<siimo> hi any gutsy users here? :P
* borschty uses gutsy
<siimo> you gotta be gutsy to use gutsy
<borschty> ;)
<borschty> just got nothing better to do ;)
<siimo> heheh
<DanaG> wpa_supplicant(7865): Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
<DanaG> It's an open AP.
<crimsun> I'm not sure why you pasted that
<crimsun> are you implying there's a problem with wpasupplicant? with your wifi driver (Linux)? with network-manager? with your open AP?
<DanaG> Oh, now it's working.
<DanaG> I'm at a hotel, and apparently their AP is really unreliable.
<DanaG> Yay, 10 kiloBYTES per second.
<bluefoxicy> meh
<bluefoxicy> when i enable desktop effects in Feisty, the window title bars vanish (bye bye window manager)
* bluefoxicy wonders if this affects gutsy too...
* bluefoxicy tries stuff.
<DanaG> nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<crimsun> gavinbaker: you'll need to install gutsy's kernel to test
<gavinbaker> :-/ is it going to break other things?
<crimsun> it could.
<crimsun> the alternative is to have you compile alsa-kernel + alsa-driver hg.
<crimsun> either way, you're going to have to do some work.
<gavinbaker> that's reassuring :(
<crimsun> that's the way HDA development works
<crimsun> I just spent a couple hours working out a one-line fix for someone else's new X-Fi Extreme Audio
<crimsun> there's no way things will always go smoothly, because new hardware will always be unsupported at some point
<gavinbaker> there seem to be many, many others with the same hardware
<gavinbaker> from all the forum posts + bugs
<crimsun> yeah, well, all you see is the complaints.  You don't see the time we're putting in.  Not that I mean to sound bitter.
<gavinbaker> i'm sure it's not the most fun thing in the world
<gavinbaker> but you think that getting the new kernel will clear things up?
<crimsun> no, I don't know that for certain.
<crimsun> choose one of the routes, and I can get you up to speed.
<gavinbaker> well, let's give gutsy's kernel a shot.
<gavinbaker> what's the worst that can happen, right? ;)
<crimsun> to be honest, you stand a better chance of sound working with hg.
<gavinbaker> well, maybe we should do that, then
<crimsun> and there's a lower likelihood that other things will break, since the update will be restricted to sound/
<crimsun> ok, the first thing you need to do is install build-essential, linux-headers-$(uname -r), automake1.7, autoconf, libtool, and mercurial
<crimsun> afterward, you need to execute the following commands: hg clone http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel alsa-kernel && hg clone http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver alsa-driver
<gavinbaker> feisty repositories ok?
<crimsun> afterward, you need to execute the following commands _inside the alsa-driver directory_: ./hgcompile --with-cards=hda-intel --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build && make && sudo make install-modules
<crimsun> gavinbaker: yes, feisty repo is fine.
<crimsun> afterward, make sure you remove any lines you've added to /etc/modprobe.d/* regarding snd-hda-intel (particularly ones specifying model=)
<crimsun> after that, you should reboot.
<gavinbaker> ok, everything installed. executing hg commands
<gavinbaker> crimsun: hg commands executed. where should i run ./hgcompile, etc.?
<gavinbaker> p.s. crimsun: thanks in advance
<crimsun> gavinbaker: I've given you the directions that you need.
<crimsun> 22:41 < crimsun> afterward, you need to execute the following commands _inside the alsa-driver directory_: ./hgcompile --wi[..] 
<gavinbaker> right. pretend for a moment i don't know where the alsa-driver directory is...
<crimsun> it's below your $(pwd)
<crimsun> i.e., in ./alsa-driver/
<gavinbaker> ah, there it is. thanks
<gavinbaker> crimsun: commands executed. i commented out the line added to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base setting model=. restarting
* gavinbaker crosses fingers
<crimsun> so many people just want stuff to magically work  </sigh>
<gavinbaker> crimsun: i got the bongo roll at startup, so that's a good sign :)
<gavinbaker> output from laptop speakers still work. testing headphones
<gavinbaker> ah. so sad. nothing :(
<gavinbaker> thanks anyway
<crimsun> boot with them plugged in
<crimsun> and make sure you've adjusted the mixer controls...
<gavinbaker> yeah, i just thought to check that
<gavinbaker> no problems with mixer
<gavinbaker> booting
<gavinbaker> crimsun: booted with phones plugged in. (phones work.) mixers are ok. no output from phones
<gavinbaker> eh, it was a good try :)
<crimsun> gavinbaker: ok
<crimsun> gavinbaker: and this is _without_ model= specified, correct?
<gavinbaker> crimsun, right, i commented that out
<gavinbaker> so i guess, from that perspective, the new version is superior, because it finds the right model automagically
<gavinbaker> but jack out still produces no sound
<crimsun> rerun the script, please.
<gavinbaker> i could test whether sound now works upon resume from hibernate
<crimsun> don't mean to sound rude, but that's not my concern ATM
<crimsun> I'd much rather dig the pins that need to be tweaked for HP out if that's in fact not a bios issue
<crimsun> gavinbaker: any progress on that rerunning that alsa-info.sh script?
<crimsun> right, grammar shot after midnight.
<gavinbaker> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/532456
<gavinbaker> brb
<crimsun> well no wonder
<crimsun> there's no indication of whether the jack sense is active
<crimsun> and since it defaults to muted...
<crimsun> gavinbaker: I need another pastebin of that script with the headphones plugged in (or unplugged - whatever the opposite of 532456)
<DanaG> Hmm, in about two weeks, I'll deal with posting a report on the "kernel oops upon toggling capture".
<crimsun> with feisty (2.6.20-16.28) or gutsy (2.6.22-6.13)?
<gavinbaker> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/532561  -- with phones plugged in
<crimsun> right, much as I suspected.
<crimsun> no jack sense info at all.
<crimsun> what's the make & model of the machine?
<gavinbaker> crimsun: Toshiba Satellite L35-S2171
<crimsun> gavinbaker: ok, close everything using sound - including the mixer applet in the top right panel - then: sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_intel && sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel model=lenovo
<gavinbaker> done
<crimsun> now, test with speakers and, separately, with headphones
<gavinbaker> crimsun: speakers work
<gavinbaker> headphones, no
<gavinbaker> (alsamixer settings ok)
<crimsun> ok, repeat with model=dallas
<crimsun> (unload and reload)
<gavinbaker> amarok won't play - xine says nope
<crimsun> I have no idea what that means
<crimsun> is ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' inaudible?
<gavinbaker> ALSA lib confmisc.c:670:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'
<gavinbaker> ALSA lib conf.c:3500:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such device
<gavinbaker> ALSA lib confmisc.c:391:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
<gavinbaker> ALSA lib conf.c:3500:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such device
<gavinbaker> ALSA lib confmisc.c:1070:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name
<gavinbaker> ALSA lib conf.c:3500:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such device
<gavinbaker> ALSA lib conf.c:3968:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such device
<gavinbaker> ALSA lib pcm.c:2145:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
<gavinbaker> aplay: main:550: audio open error: No such device
<crimsun> next time, please use pastebin instead of flooding the channel
<crimsun> does your hardware have a spdif?
<gavinbaker> i thought about that, but i decided against it.
<gavinbaker> i don't know what a spdif is, so maybe? not?
<crimsun> optical out
<gavinbaker> no, i don't believe so
<crimsun> it's usually marked as "SPDIF" on the sound card or in the area.
<gavinbaker> yeah, i'm pretty sure it doesn't.
<crimsun> ok, describe the jack layout
<gavinbaker> on the front of the laptop, near where the lid opens, there are two jacks: one in, one out. there are no other inputs in the general vicinity
<gavinbaker> i can account for all the jacks on the machine, except one in the back, oddly shaped and marked inscrutably with "F3"
<gavinbaker> that's why i couldn't answer definitely either way.
<crimsun> doesn't matter; it would have to be identically shaped to 1/8"ths
<gavinbaker> wait, the "F3" is referring to something else. so it's just a totally inscrutable marking. i'm pretty sure it's not optical
<crimsun> it's not.
<tormod> hello, I have run debootstrap gutsy, and try to install the kernel. Unpacking of the kernel package fails with: Error setting debconf flags in linux-image-2.6.22-5-generic/preinst/bootloader-initrd-2.6.22-5-generic: linux-image-2.6.22-5-generic/preinst/bootloader-initrd-2.6.22-5-generic doesn't exist at /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst line 205, <STDIN> line 3.
<tormod>  Anyone seen this? I am missing something, something else I must install first?
<_4strO> yop
<tormod> ok, turns out linux-image-generic is not up to date. Manually installing linux-image-2.6.22-6-generic works better, but this one fails when configuring...
<tormod> with this: Undefined subroutine &main::get called at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.22-6-generic.postinst line 576.
<tormod> reopened bug #112126 for this...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112126 in linux-source-2.6.22 "pre-removal script failed" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112126
<Enverex> Is there any way to get RT2500 cards working with Gutsy at all?
<gnomefreak> Enverex: more than likely not yet
<Enverex> What throws me off is that they say it's included in the .22 kernel now... but if that was true then surely it would have its modules loaded automatically
<Enverex> (it being the monkey website)
<borschty> some modules are disabled in some kernel builds since they cause them to fail
<tormod> Enverex: did you install linux-ubuntu-modules?
<Enverex> Yeah
<tormod> Enverex: 2.6.22-6 ?
<Enverex> -5 (haven't been using that machine since)
<Enverex> 2.6.22-5-9 seems to be the latest in the repos
<Enverex> Where did -6 come from?
<tormod> Enverex: get the deb from launchpad
<gnomefreak> -6 was rejected
<gnomefreak> give thema  few more days/week before you see -6
<tormod> gnomefreak: I am using l-u-m -6
<gnomefreak> tormod: but not the kernel
<tormod> gnomefreak: I am running kernel -6-13
<gnomefreak> tormod: not from repos
<gnomefreak> tormod: using git?
<tormod> gnomefreak: apt-get install. But "linux-image-generic" is not up to date.
<Enverex> Wont modules not load if you have a mismatch of versions like that?
<gnomefreak> tormod: -6 was rejected yesterday as of about 4 hours there was no -6 in repos at all
<Hobbsee> meh.  just wait a day
<Hobbsee> you guys are impatient...
<tormod> gnomefreak: I just did apt-get install  linux-image-2.6.22-6-generic a few hours ago.
<Enverex> Hobbsee, Having no rt2500 at all indefinately is kinda sucky
<gnomefreak> Enverex: nothing is projected to work until release
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: you have link to NEW?
<Enverex> gnomefreak, It was screwy in Feisty too so 7.10 has a better chance, heh
* gnomefreak has it on my gutsy disk not feisty
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue?batch=500
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: ty
<lemonade> bcm43xx works nicely with gutsy
<lemonade> it was pain in ass with feisty and before
<gnomefreak> generic was pushed none of the others were. they are still in rejected
<tormod> Enverex: you need a -6 kernel and a -6 l-u-m, then there's no version mismatch.
<gnomefreak> they were just put up within last 3 or so minutes :)
<limetang> What were?
<tormod> gnomefreak: the powerpc yes. The generic has been there a long time.
<gnomefreak> tormod: thats what i said above
<Enverex> tormod, I'm not seeing it in Synaptic
<gnomefreak> tormod: and ppc ia64 and 64 were just pushed to new. 386 still hasnt gona anywhere
<gnomefreak> Enverex: you may not for a while depending what mirror your using
<Enverex> hrm, aspell just kicked out errors repeatedly
<Enverex> Also what's with the MEMORY-WARNING GSlice warnings that sound worrying?
<limetang> My DVD drive (Lite-On DVDRW SHW-160P65) is unable to read some DVDs - it just makes a weird noise repeatedly. It works fine on WIndows.
<limetang> When I did hdparm -v -i /dev/hdc, I got this error (along with the usual information): HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Enverex> I'm supprised ia32-libs is still broken after a few weeks too
<Hobbsee> why?
<Enverex> Which servers are normally the first to update or is it pretty much random?
<Hobbsee> gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> which is also archive.ubuntu.com
<Enverex> Hrm, that's the one I'm on anyway
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: thought it was uk.
<Enverex> nO, IT'S GB
<Enverex> damn caps
<Enverex> Kernel image and headers are in but not modules yet
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: uk == gb
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: they are not differnet mirrors?
<Hobbsee> however a.u.c != gb.a.u.c
<Hobbsee> correct
<gnomefreak> i have used both before
<Enverex> Actually GB = England, Scotland, Wales. UK = GB + Northern Ireland.
<Hobbsee> Enverex: i'd suggest you ping them
<gnomefreak> different update intervals
<Hobbsee> quite possibly
<Hobbsee> well
<Hobbsee> how?
<Hobbsee> they're the same machine
<Hobbsee> on the same address?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i dont know. differetn ips
<Enverex> Hobbsee, How does pinging them show which updates soonest? heh
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: same IP and hostname.
<gnomefreak> PING archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.31) 56(84) bytes of data.
<gnomefreak> nomefreak@GutsyGibbons:~$ ping gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> PING gb.archive.ubuntu.com (194.169.254.10) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ ping uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> PING uk.archive.ubuntu.com (194.169.254.10) 56(84) bytes of data.
<gnomefreak> 194.169.254.10
<Hobbsee> ie, uk == gb, gb.a.u.c != a.u.c though
<gnomefreak> than archive.ubuntu.com isnt using eitehr
<Enverex> I was talking literally, heh
<Hobbsee> i thougth they used to resolve to the same address.  odd.
<gnomefreak> im in US it should default to uk server
<Hobbsee> maybe they changed it
<Hobbsee> surely it should then default to the us server?
<gnomefreak> nope
* gnomefreak thankful for that too
<gnomefreak> us servers cant stay up for more than a week at a time
<gnomefreak> leningradskaya.canonical.com  is what pinging archive.ubuntu.com gives me
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: apparently there are 2 machines that alternate for the a.u.c
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<Hobbsee> ping, cancel, ping, cancel, rinse and repeate
<gnomefreak> it is defaulting to us
<gnomefreak> when did this change
<MmikeMRMA> I have problem with booting gutsy in vmware6... After i type 'live' and press enter splash screen shows up, and after 5-10 seconds I'm in busybox... is there a way to boot without splash screen, so I could se what might went wrong?
<MmikeMRMA> btw, live-expert is nonexistant kernel image (although it's suggested)
<Tomcat_> MmikeMRMA: Why do you run gutsy if you don't know how to disable the splash? :)
<MmikeMRMA> Tomcat_, so you don't either how to disable the splash? :)
<Tomcat_> MmikeMRMA: Usually by removing the "splash" line from kernel boot options... works for me. :P
<MmikeMRMA> Tomcat_, yes, or adding verbose... but, how do I do that with livecd? There is no /boot/grub/menu.lst or something like that....
<Tomcat_> MmikeMRMA: Change the options live in grub, in the menu.
<MmikeMRMA> Tomcat: when I boot gutsy from the .iso image there is no grub menu...
<Tomcat_> I haven't seen gutsy yet, so in that case I don't know either. :)
<Tomcat_> Older LiveCDs always had a menu.
<MmikeMRMA> :) oh, well! :)
<MmikeMRMA> so you DO have no clue! :)
<Tomcat_> Well concerning your original question, I do... but not for the latest problem. :>
<MmikeMRMA> well... bigger problem is that I don't have a clue too :)
<MmikeMRMA> i typed 'live nosplash' or 'live verbose' but that has no effect
<Tomcat_> Just "live" won't do?
<MmikeMRMA> That begins booting with the splash screen... I can see the bar underneath ubuntu-logo, and after 5-10 seconds I'm in busybox... so I guess something happened, but because of the splash I can't see what...
<MmikeMRMA> And I hate to shutdown this machine just to boot gutsy... Not even sure if I have blank CD around :)
<thedeviantone> Can anyone assist me with compiling a kernel for SCSI controller support?
<cowbud> anyone else have the problem of the gnome notification area not showing any icons? If so how did you fix it?
<DanaG> odd, ninix-aya is not installable.
<DanaG> depends on python-scipy and python-numpy;
<DanaG> but those two packages have versioned conflicts.
<DktrKranz> DanaG, could you please check if this has been reported in launchpad?
<DktrKranz> if not, you may consider to file a new bug report
<DktrKranz> using tag packaging
<DanaG> Similar, but old, bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-f2py/+bug/66907
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66907 in python-f2py "Cannot install python-f2py in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<DanaG> Tag packaging?
<DktrKranz> DanaG, using tags helps in bugfixing
<DktrKranz> marking bugs with "packaging" or "bitesize" tags focuses developers attention on them
<DanaG> I'll do it later today; I should go back to doing my homework...
<DktrKranz> np :)
<DktrKranz> If you will ever encounter such issues, remember to use those tags
<DktrKranz> it is much easier for MOTUs and contributors to fix them :)
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-26
<DanaG> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<hotmonkeyluv> is there an .iso for 8.10?
<JontheEchidna> Nope
<hotmonkeyluv> JontheEchidna: thanks
<travist120> Where can I find out information on Intrepid Ibex? (ie. what the plans are for it, new features, stuff like that)
<RAOF> blueprints.launchpad.net/+ubuntu, generally.
<RAOF> Although there may not be much there yet, the developers conference only just ended.
<travist120> okay, thanks
<klerfayt> hey can I get intrepid cd images from somewhere?
<stdin> they haven't stared making the daily images yet
<so1> ﻿hi
<so1> ﻿ gcc-4.2-base and libtotem-plparser10 cannot be updated since a few days ... is that correct or did i miss something?
<so1> ﻿﻿removing gcc-4.2-base is not possible because many programs still depend on it ...
<so1> ﻿and the libtotem one needs an unavailable package, 'perlapi' or something like that
<so1> someone?
<rsk> afaik perl is being upgraded
<RAOF> so1: We're still at the point were no one really cares about those sort of problems.  They'll get fixed pretty much automatically.
<so1> ah o
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-27
<h3sp4wn> Using ubuntu after opensolaris is not as nice fonts wise - I wonder if they can be packaged now for ubuntgu
<DanaG> I use subpixel hinting in Gnome.
<DanaG> It looks really nice to me.
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> Oh, except s/hinting// :)
<RAOF> For some reason Sid doesn't look quite as nice.
<DanaG> I have whatever the default fonts.conf specifies, and then I've set "Subpixel Smoothing (LCD)" in Gnome.
<h3sp4wn> DanaG: I mean type1 fonts
<DanaG> Aah.
<h3sp4wn> The best font rendering from freetype I ever had was with the gentoo xeffects overlay dunno whether those patches were ever merged though
<DanaG> I think I best liked Feisty set to subpixel smoothing, but Gutsy did something to get rid of the "legacy" LCD filter.
<DanaG> Whatever it currently is, still looks nice to me.
 * zniavr1 viend de suivre une doc sans la comprendre et en n'est pas fier
<zniavr1> sorry wrong channel
<melch> Hey guys. I hope you're having a good day or night.. My ethernet card is not recognized. It comes up in lspci as Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 05)
<yang_> 谁有空能照顾下我这刚来的
<TheInfinity> yang_: i understood everything :p
<Luhta> #ubuntu doesn't happen to know so I stepped up a level I hope you don't mind a slightly offtopic question, is it possible to resize a flash partition that I have booted off of (with hardy) with qparted
<Luhta> brb rebooting
<Luhta> is it possible to unmount a 8.04 live cd (on a flash drive) after it's booted? I need to repartition the flash drive
<jacob>  /topic: "Only developers comfortable with significant instability and recovering from up to, and including, total system failure should consider running Intrepid for now" <-- oops?
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-28
<huff3r> lunix
<pen> linux
<DanaG> huh¿n.x
<DanaG> Anybody know how to fix the channel order in a multichannel FLAC file?
<DanaG> I have a multichannel FLAC file with one channel arrangement, but PulseAudio uses a different order.
<DanaG> So.... LFE ends up on rear-right, for example.
<DanaG> aah, "channels" in mplayer.
<DanaG> Odd:
<DanaG> decode_frame() failed
<DanaG> FRAME HEADER not here
<DanaG> Additionally, it also seems to be treating the FLAC file as 16-bit.  It's a 24-bit, though!
<DanaG> IF anybody has any tips, even later on, please give them.
<RAOF> Does it work with gstreamer?
<RAOF> It's possible that the file is broken?
<DanaG> Yeah, the ordering is broken under gstreamer, but it doesn't pop and click.
<DanaG> Under ffmpeg, it can get the order correct if I do it manually, but the audio pops and clicks.
<DanaG> http://www.2l.no/hires/index.html
<DanaG> 24-bit 96-kHz 6-channel FLAC.
<DanaG> The first music piece linked.
<DanaG> Pulse expects this: FL, RL, C, FR, RR, LFE
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> wait, something's odd: the ordering on "simultaneous" and on "surround51" are different!@
<DanaG> Simultaneous is that, but with side instead of rear.  Device is FL, FR, RL, RR, C, LFE
<DanaG> It also seems to mix the channels oddly.
<DanaG> If I move the stream to the device, the rear-right-as-LFE acts like it should (stays low volume), but if I move it to "duplicate", it acts like all the other channels.
<DanaG> PulseAudio's channel ordering seems to be a bit screwed up.
<DanaG> It needs to decide: is 6 channels using "side" or using "rear"?
<DanaG> ﻿FL, SL, C, FR, SR, LFE  →    ﻿FL, FR, RL, RR, C, LFE
<DanaG> S for Side, and R for Rear.
<DanaG> I think I may write up a bug report on that, some time later this week.  Or I may look for an existing bug to add to.
<RAOF> Probably worthwile.
<DanaG> I'd use the FLAC file as an example, but mention that the actual screwed-up ordering is not the issue in that bug.
<DanaG> Yeah, there are two issues: screwed-up FLAC ordering, and screwed-up PulseAudio ordering.
<gnomefreak> !info fakesync
<ubottu> Package fakesync does not exist in hardy
<jussi01> !info waon
<ubottu> waon (source: waon): A Wave-to-Notes transcriber. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 84 kB, installed size 240 kB
<jussi01> gnomefreak: ^^
<mib_pjc21h26> hi anyone...
<mib_pjc21h26> help installing firefix rc1 on ubuntu
<mib_pjc21h26> firefox rc1 that is
<jandem> hello, i installed hardy nightlies quite early, but i haven't tried intrepid yet,
<jandem> are there major updates already?
<geser> jandem: there is a perl 5.10 transition going on
<jandem> geser: ok.. i will wait two weeks for alpha 1 then
<mohbana_> why is ubuntu so slow? it seems it takes a life time for ubuntu to even upgrade a package
<mohbana_> i am using a version of mercurial dated back to last year november
<mohbana_> highly annoying
<jrib> mohbana_: you are in intrepid?
<pen> mohbana_, this is for intrpid
<mohbana_> jrib: no i'm not, it's a general question ubuntu is so packed out it's ridiculous more than 1000+ people
<jrib> mohbana_: this channel is for intrepid
<jrib> mohbana_: ask your question in #ubuntu
<mohbana_> well?
<jrib> mohbana_: your question is for #ubuntu.  I'll answer it there
<eagles05> hey guys
<sigma_1234> are the intrepid or hardy kde4 beta 1 packages available ?
<sigma_1234> kde4.1 beta1 packages i mean
<scizzo-> sigma_1234: not sure if intrepid will use KDE 4.1
<sigma_1234> wasnt that the plan?
<scizzo-> looks like kubuntu is going to use 4.1
<scizzo-> after some checking on the forums for kubuntu
<scizzo-> however I do not believe anyone should upgrade to intrepid since it is still in high development
<sigma_1234> i wanted to use 4.1 on hardy just to test it. im currently running 4.0.3
<sigma_1234> stdin: are the kde4.1 beta1 packages still not ready?
<stdin> nope
<stdin> don't hold your breath, you'll turn blue
<sigma_1234> lol. the desperation:-) compiling it myself will be too much a mission
<sigma_1234> but they are coming out hey?
<stdin> several parts have already been uploaded to intrepid, so it's a bit late to turn back now ;)
<smallfoot-> what will ibex bring me?
<smallfoot-> i want new compiz plugin to show off
<smallfoot-> i want colored buttons on the calculator
<smallfoot-> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/9190/
<Pici> smallfoot-: ?
<smallfoot-> Pici, look pictures, it has pretty
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-29
<scizzo-> smallfoot-: ?
<smallfoot-> scizzo-, it has pretty picture, look
<scizzo-> smallfoot-: different colors on the metacity plugin
<scizzo-> smallfoot-: umm theme
<huff3r> this is the worse day I ever had
<loa> friends where i can find script, which gnome execute when i click hibernate button?
<TuxCrafter> hello everybody
<TuxCrafter> i got an important question
<TuxCrafter> i have an server still running feisty
<TuxCrafter> it needs an upgrade to the newer e2fsprogs tools
<TuxCrafter> i dont have the time to reinstall a new server with hardy setup at this time
<TuxCrafter> what are the risk upgrading from feisty to gutsy /
<TuxCrafter> will it break the server?
<RAOF> TuxCrafter: Probably not; that upgrade is supported.
<RAOF> TuxCrafter: Since the only supported way to get feisty -> hardy is to go through gutsy.
<TuxCrafter> ok lets hope it will work in all the 10 years i work with linux on the desktop i never had an succesfull upgrade
<TuxCrafter> but i never dear to try it on a server
<TuxCrafter> but lets see how it goes
<TuxCrafter> going to make a backup of the sql databases first
<RAOF> Good plan.
<TuxCrafter> ok i am ready to upgrade :-p
<TuxCrafter> crossing my fingers
<TuxCrafter> RAOF: is is adviced to first fully test the feisty->gusty upgrade before doing the gusty->hardy upgrade?
<TuxCrafter> RAOF: thinks seems to be working
<TuxCrafter> i am going to reboot the server
<TuxCrafter> to the new kernel
<TuxCrafter> if i dont come back the server is broken/internet to all the clients down :-p
<TuxCrafter> ok i am still up and running
<TuxCrafter> things seem to be fine
<TuxCrafter> going to upgrade to hardy
<TuxCrafter> i still need a newer version of dumpe2fs
<TuxCrafter> so far so good
<TuxCrafter> going to reboot into the hardy kernel :-p
<TuxCrafter> up and running
<teamcobra> is there a working network-manager 0.7.0 ppa floating around? I can't seem to get asac's version to bring my wireless interface up
<TuxCrafter> RAOF: everything seems to went ok
<TuxCrafter> the only not so good part was that there were a lot of extra non wanted dependecies
<TuxCrafter> like console-kit on a server
<TuxCrafter> i also had gtklibs for mkisofs
<TuxCrafter> and other strange dependecies
<TuxCrafter> messing up the system
<TuxCrafter> everybody my sincere thanks for making the upgrades feisty->gutsy>hardy not break the server system :-D and keep an eye on the quality inspection off overkill dependencies so that the system can be kept clean and make the users choose what features they want....
<fde> Hello, does Intrepid have kernel 2.6.25 yet by chance?
<fde> !info linux-image intrepid
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.16.18 (intrepid), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Pici> !info linux intrepid
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.24.16.18 (intrepid), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<fde> Guess not... thank you  :)
<REVERSEARP> I did a didst-upgrade this morning and it removed firefox 3,  and now I cant install it agian.
<REVERSEARP> Any ideas?
<danbhfive> in intrepid?
<danbhfive> sheit, everything is broken for me in intrepid  :p   buts its pre-alpha, just getting started
<TheInfinity> danbhfive: pre alpha software is a funny playground ;)
<danbhfive> REVERSEARP: and I was teasing you a bit.  I know about ff3 in hardy.  RC1 is coming out, and there are hiccups, clearly.  But, if you asked in #ubuntu, you would have got that answer too.
<Raspberry> I want to record NTSC Channel 3 in linux
<Raspberry> basically I'm trying to tape a VHS tape from my VCR to an AVI file on my Linux / MythTV box with two PC-HDTV cards (they do digital and analog)
<Raspberry> this should be simple
<Raspberry> I don't even need sound as far as I am aware, just video
<Raspberry> any suggestions on apps to use
<Pici> Raspberry: If you arent asking about Intrepid, I suggest asking in #ubuntu, #ubuntu-studio and maybe ##linux too :)
<Oli```> Raspberry: most VCRs will output a RF signal, right?
<Oli```> Raspberry: so tune into it over analogue, use any TV recording app that supports analogue streams (not sure which) to dump as a mpeg and then use something like Avidemux to convert to avi
<Raspberry> sorry for asking in the wrong place -- I was running hardy and this was my default channel
<Raspberry> What would be a recommended TV recording app for linux?
<Raspberry> I'm currently running MythTV on the box, but that's a big "PITA" to get it to record and output a single channel
<Raspberry> I might just do that
<Oli```> Raspberry: Yeah Myth does dodgy things to its recordings in the way of metadata. I'd just use something like Kaffeine but I'm not sure if that supports analogue streams (I use it for timeshifting DVB-T)
<Raspberry> yeah I need something that supports analog streams
<Raspberry> it's really frustrating :)
<Raspberry> I just spent 40 minutes screwing around with mythtv to get the analog stream working and now it just crashes the backend and nothing works
<Oli```> Raspberry: can you connect through V4L? In something like Cheese?
<mophead> ibex?  I thought it was ibis
<mophead> then again, that's too close to a heron
<mophead> anyway, bye
<ompaul> where's chanserv?
<ompaul> Pici, op me please
<ompaul> thanks
* ompaul changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the home of the Intrepid Ibex, the code name for the next release of Ubuntu due out in October.  For more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Intrepid is PRE-ALPHA software, and we do NOT recommend users upgrade at this time.  Only developers comfortable with very significant instability and recovering from systems which have suffered up to total system failure should consider running Intrepid for now.
<Pici> ompaul: see global notices
<ompaul> Pici, obviously not ;-)
<ompaul> but I will
<Pici> Indeed
<ompaul> I did
<ompaul> and now understand
<ompaul> you might as well op me in #u and -ops and -ot also I don't think I want any more than that atm - back in 15 mins
<ompaul> Pici, thanks for the heads up
<DanaG> should s/from //
<WoDaN> let's hope nobody extends that topic
<WoDaN> soon we'll have to scroll to read it all :P
<linux1> evening ppl
<linux1> hiya does anyone know what version of xorg going to be in ibex
<Oli```> I guess that depends on the development of xorg
<Oli```> I'm sure they'd like to include multi-pointer functionality, but if that's not ready and stable by the feature freeze (August 28th), it wont make it in
<Oli```> Remember that it also relies upon the status of the kernel and various binary graphics drivers too
<Oli```> ^ @ linux1 (just a poke because I notice the question was posted a while ago)
<RAOF> Oli```: I don't think MPX _does_ rely on the state of graphics drivers or the kernel.  Although it's true that a new Xorg will likely break binary drivers, and some cool new features are waiting for some kernel infrastructure.
<Oli```> I'm sure both the kernel and binary drivers will be way ahead of the game, come lock-down. They've put basic buggy implementations in place and with some hacking you can get things working today, if you're that way inclined. Xorg itself will, I fear, be the final limiting factor
<Oli```> Is there a roadmap
<Oli```> excuse that last line for a second
<Oli```> Is there a roadmap/high-level-changelog for the kernel in terms of major features? I'd be interested to see (without all the nonsensical fluff) what's happening and what's planned for 2.6.26/27
<RAOF> Oli```: There kinda is, somewhere.  I think kerneltrap maintains one?  And there's something like 'kernelnovice' that does the same.
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-30
<GhotiPhud> ﻿I'm getting an error while trying to compile the xserver from git
<GhotiPhud> ﻿could anyone help me?
<RAOF> Not without the full output :)
<GhotiPhud> alright hold on a se
<RAOF> This will want to be in a pastebin, of course.
<GhotiPhud> yeah
<GhotiPhud> http://pastebin.com/m2f9a9a
<GhotiPhud> it's asking for gl, but there's no package by that name
<RAOF> GhotiPhud: 'apt-file' is your very best friend here.
<GhotiPhud> apt-file?
<GhotiPhud> that's a new one
<RAOF> Yup.  That's 'search by filename in all available packages'.
<GhotiPhud> please explain, no man entry
<GhotiPhud> ah
<RAOF> You'll need to install it first.  THen you're after 'apt-file search gl.pc'.  But no package is going to provide what X wants.
<RAOF> I think?  gl >= 7.1 isn't going to be provided by any Ubuntu package, unless I'm forgetfull.  Which is quite possible :)
<GhotiPhud> so what would be the best course of action?
<GhotiPhud> what is the .pc extension?
<RAOF> pkg-config.  That's how ./configure knows what's installed/the needed CFLAGS/LDFLAGS to use it.
<GhotiPhud> okay
<RAOF> It's going to be in something like mesa-common-dev.  If that's of sufficient version, awesome.
<RAOF> Hm.  Have you run 'sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-cor' yet?  That should install all, or almost all, of the dependencies for you.
<GhotiPhud> yeah, that was the first thing I ran
<RAOF> Ah.  So, it's probably version-complaining.
<GhotiPhud> except that I didn't find gl.pc at all
<RAOF> Yeah, that's obviously something different :(
<GhotiPhud> :/
<GhotiPhud> apt-file would list files in programs that I don't have installed?
<RAOF> Yes.
<GhotiPhud> shoot
<RAOF> Hm.  Given mesa-common-dev is version 7.0.3, I think that's your winner.
<RAOF> You'll need to build a newer mesa.
<GhotiPhud> I'll try that
<GhotiPhud> this is becoming too much work
<GhotiPhud> lol
<RAOF> You could grab the Debian experimental package; that's built, and will have all the deps available.
<GhotiPhud> where would I grab that?
<RAOF> You'd want to grab the source package + source packages for any dependency we can't satisfy.
<RAOF> http://packages.debian.org/experimental/xserver-xorg-core at a guess.
<RAOF> Actually, http://packages.debian.org/source/experimental/xorg-server
<GhotiPhud> then I compile that package?
<RAOF> Yup
<GhotiPhud> now it wants dri2proto
<RAOF> Yup.  Which we _definitely_ don't have.
<GhotiPhud> I don't see the source in debian experimental either
<GhotiPhud> oh well, thanks for the help
<RAOF> You'll need to check out the freedesktop.org wiki; that'll have build instructions.
<GhotiPhud> later :)
<leonelll> hello folks
<leonelll> anyone here at the moment?
<h3sp4wn> Guess not
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: ??
<h3sp4wn> 00:33 < leonelll> anyone here at the moment?
<RAOF> Ah, right.
<RAOF> No, tons of people here, probably.
<JasonF> /topic
<h3sp4wn> I dunno why people place so much emphasis on the time domain - or position for that matter
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: Have you ever dealt with building a post 2.3.6 gcc with support for both NTPL and linuxthreads ? (or any ideas)
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: Nope.  I don't even know what your problem is ;)
<h3sp4wn> sorry i ment glibc not gcc
<RAOF> Ah.  More reasonable.  gcc 2.3.6 is not exactly cutting edge :)
<RAOF> I still don't have any experience/ideas/help.
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: electronics simulation software - problem is that it relies on loads of broken stuff in RHEL3
<RAOF> Awkward.
<RAOF> Do you have source?
<RAOF> IE: is it easier to fix the simulation software than te emulate the bugs?
<h3sp4wn> No
<h3sp4wn> Commerically its six figures just for a license
<RAOF> Arse.
<RAOF> Well, good luck.  I don't think I can help you.
<h3sp4wn> The thing that interests me about it is that my university has tryed and failed (3 times to move this stuff to windows)
<h3sp4wn> failed every time (even with free microsoft technical assistance)
<Klick__> Hey all, does anyone know why the unlock button on network-admin is greyed out?  I have to manualy kismet to look for an access point, then iwconfig to it?
<h3sp4wn> if you use that applet afaik you have to disable network manager
<tech0007> :x
<Gnine> any known ibex dl page or torrent?
<Amaranth> torrent?
<Gnine> nevermind.. alpha1 scheduled for june 12th
<Amaranth> we haven't even had an alpha :P
<root_sashok> hi
<root_sashok> HI!!
<DanaG> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<root_sashok> !ask ubuntu
<ubottu> Factoid ask ubuntu not found
<root_sashok> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<root_sashok> !shuttleworth
<ubottu> Factoid shuttleworth not found
<root_sashok> o_0
<root_sashok> !ubottu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<root_sashok> lol
<ysth> the proper response to 'hi' is 'lo
<root_sashok> !xD
<ubottu> Factoid xd not found
<DanaG> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ionstorm> im trying to upgrade to the intrepid kernel via http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ and it seems the packages are not on the ppa
<ionstorm> is there an alternate way to upgrade "just the kernel"
<ganjast> someone runs ubuntu with 8GB or more?
<Delts> Hey guys, got ignored in #ubuntu so wondered if I could get any help here.
<Delts> I just upgraded to 8.04 and every time I put my laptop into hibernate the screen resolution switches away from 1280x800 to 1024x768.  Anyone know what's up and a solution?
<Delts> I'm using an acer Aspire 5633WLMi laptop for reference
<TheInfinity> Delts: wait for an answer in ubuntu, here you just find some freaks who make pre alpha testing
<Delts> oafly had told me to try here, damn him!
 * Delts comically shakes fist in oafly's dircetion
<Delts> Thanks anyway
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-31
<ionstorm> when I upgraded to kernel 2.6.25 in hardy my pulseaudio was gone, how can I get that back
<Amaranth> uh
<Amaranth> ionstorm: this channel is for intrepid
<ionstorm> k
<rkazak> So where is the pre-alpha....
<rkazak> daily-live I take it?
<abarbaccia> hey - can someone here help me out with making a package quickly
<abarbaccia> its the latest v4l-dvb modules - i have a package built but then get some conflicts with modules.symbols
<qaws> hi, are here fixed dependencies problems, which are in Hardy?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/201202
 * Luckrider alerts everyone that I might die again due to lightning
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-01
<timing> update-manager -d is still not giving me a dist upgrade, is this normal?
<JontheEchidna> yup
<timing> k
<timing> did id change? or it's still not available?
<timing> *it
<JontheEchidna> It's not being made available by that means yet, as it is quite unstable
<JontheEchidna> You can upgrade to intrepid by changing "hardy" to "intrepid" in the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<timing> yeah okay
<timing> didn't want to do that yet
<timing> however, i ran hardy from the first month as well
<ionstorm> is there an intrepid ibex testing iso yet
<ionstorm> been googling
<shirish> hi all, anybody here who's upgraded to intrepid yet?
<amikrop> Greetings. I want to install build-essential on a freshly installed system without internet connection. What can I do?
<DanaG> Will somebody BAN that bot?
<DanaG> IRSeekBot: wtf?
<gnomefreak> DanaG: our meeting about it is going to continue but as of right now it will be here.
<gnomefreak> amikrop: please ask in #ubuntu. This is for intrepid
<DanaG> I'm just curious: is it an official bot, or just some random person's computer?
<amikrop> gnomefreak: I get no answer, so I thought here are more experienced people.
<gnomefreak> amikrop: did you try searching for it in synaptic or terminal. And no this will not continue please keep anything before intrepid in #ubuntu, sooner or later they will help or you can try the ubuntu forums channel i think its #ubuntuforums or #ubuntu-forums. It was changed a bit ago
<gnomefreak> amikrop: or try the ubuntu forums site.
<amikrop> gnomefreak: OK. I will ;)
<amikrop> I think it would be nice, in future versions of Ubuntu (e.g. Intrepid), if the developers could make packages that automate the installation and configuration of hardware like dial-up modems (like Lucent WinModems), usb modems (like ueagle-atm), and more, and provide those packages with the install/live CD.
<amikrop> * ... installation and configuration of hardware drivers ...
<amikrop> So, any comments on that?
<virtuald> amikrop: do you feel like contributing?
<amikrop> virtuald: Sure.
<virtuald> have you made any debian packages before?
<virtuald> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<amikrop> virtuald: Not for the repositories.
<virtuald> ok
<amikrop> Just for me/friends/personal-usage-distribution.
<virtuald> i think the best place to ask for directions is #ubuntu-motu
<virtuald> i'm not a developer
<amikrop> OK, I will ask there.
<amikrop> Thanks.
<virtuald> good luck :>
<amikrop> virtuald: thank you
<DanaG> What the hell?  If a copy operation fails due to being out of space.... it becomes IMPOSSIBLE to browse the device in Nautilus while the error box is open!
<DanaG> And there's no "retry" button.
<DanaG> It also can't factor in replaced files while figuring out free space on the device.
<ha-nocri> hello, how to enable trash icon? "Add to panel" - Trash doesn't work :(
<izm99> hi all.  what is the name of the installation program in ubuntu?  I want to look at the source
<izm99> anyone?  I just want to find the source for that 7-step wizard you click through after running "Install" in a livecd
<rsk> um
<rsk> afaik it's a package on launchpad izm99
<izm99> rsk: yeah... there are so many packages on launchpad.  But I'm looking.  :)
<izm99> aha!  "ubiquity"
<rsk> =)
<izm99> i mean... obviously.  :P
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-25
<BUGabundo> ti manhana
<sjokkis> hi. anyone know when plymouth will be added to karmic?
<mrwes> how do I report a bug on the suspend function?
<sjokkis> mrwes: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/reportproblem
<mrwes> Ok....what package is the suspend function part of? Apport?
<mrwes> acpi?
<sjokkis> apport is the program that reports bugs. suspending is acpi
<sjokkis> at least on a low level. are you using the hibernate package to suspend, or gnome/kde?
<mrwes> gnome
<mrwes> worked in Jaunty, but fails now in the Karmic Alpha
<sjokkis> difficult for me to tell if it's a problem with acpi or with gnome
<mrwes> I don't know how to capture the correct information onthat to file the bug
<sjokkis> you'd have to talk with someone more in the know
<mrwes> k
<mrwes> thanks
<sjokkis> mrwes: if this channel isn't the right one (i don't know if it is), perhaps one of these is http://live.gnome.org/GnomeIrcChannels
<yofel> hm, already gone...
<yofel> asking in #ubuntu-bugs might have been a good idea
<thiebaude> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> ola thiebaude
<thiebaude> i didn't know you worked on the wiki
<BUGabundo> who me?
<thiebaude> haha
<BUGabundo> I don't
<thiebaude> oh, the uds one
<BUGabundo> ah ? what are you talking about?
<BUGabundo> the small fix?
<thiebaude> yea
<thiebaude> that one
<BUGabundo> I don't like to see non-producion servers published
<thiebaude> cool
<BUGabundo1> I do it all the time
<BUGabundo1> even reply to ppl emails not to do it
<thiebaude> i just thought that was cool to see that on there last night
<BUGabundo1> you check all wifi updates???
<thiebaude> no, just one page where the ppl that are going to UDS
<BUGabundo> oh right
<BUGabundo> so yay for geek points for me
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BUGabundo> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo , how's your sound setup doing ..got things working ok ?
<BUGabundo> on another PC
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> wanted to listen to streams
<BUGabundo> didn't want to risk it
<BUGabundo> but OSS is working
<BUGabundo> haven't tried PA after nuking it yet
<BluesKaj> intel audio has become problematic in the last few (k)ubuntus
<mrwes> updates today aye?
<BUGabundo> lots
<BUGabundo> OOo and kernel too
<mrwes> didn't get the OOo
<mrwes> kernel yes
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<BUGabundo> I did
<mrwes> fuqer :)
<mrwes> you using the main server?
<mrwes> I'm using the US server
<BUGabundo> yep
<mrwes> The following packages have been kept back:
<mrwes>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<mrwes> shrug
<mrwes> you have pre-released enabled?
<BUGabundo> there is no such pocket for KK
<mrwes> wonder why the updates were held back
<mrwes> ok...now the kernel is there
<BUGabundo> yeo
<BUGabundo> why is it help ? do you know?
<BUGabundo> didn't have the time to check
<mrwes> gonna reboot
<BUGabundo> gonna never return!
<BUGabundo> poor fellow... we are gonna miss you
<BUGabundo> $ lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<BUGabundo> knotify4  22714  bugabundo   23w      CHR               14,3       0t0       6648 /dev/dsp
<BUGabundo> damn knotify
<mrwes> hrmm...Karmic is running some weird crons
<mrwes> May 25 17:17:01 bill-laptop CRON[9027]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<mrwes> May 25 17:20:01 bill-laptop CRON[9105]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<mrwes> May 25 17:20:01 bill-laptop CRON[9105]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<mrwes> 3 to 10 minutes apart
<mrwes> anyone?
<BUGabundo> humm
<mrwes> shit load of entries too
<mrwes> weird
<jussi01> !language | mrwes
<ubottu> mrwes: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mrwes> sigh...
<mrwes> nod
<mrwes> http://pastebin.com/f49fc06c
<andersk> Check /etc/crontab and /var/spool/cron?
<mrwes_> lemme look
<tormod> mrwes: isn't this the /etc/motd being updated every 10min?
<mrwes_> OHHHHHHH
<mrwes_> duh
<mrwes_> heh
 * mrwes_ is lame
<tormod> well I think updating motd every 10min is lame :)
<mrwes_> where does that run from? /etc/cron.d/motd?
<tormod> /etc/cron.d/update-motd
<mrwes> k...thanks
<tormod> at least it uses cron instead of adding yet another useless daemon
<mrwes> true
<mrwes> thank you
<Twigathy> oh so *thats* the magic that gives me disk space warnings every time I login ... >_<
<tormod> yes and for most of us (not logging in on a text console more often than every ten minutes) it would have made more sense to run this at demand
<Twigathy> depends how long it takes to generate it
<Twigathy> I don't imagine it takes very long, but an extra half-second on my ssh login would be annoying; a process running once every 10 minutes for a short period isn't going to bother me
<tormod> true, but if you're on battery for instance, it's another thing waking up the disk again
<Twigathy> Have you looked at 'powertop'?
<Twigathy> Interesting tool if you're a laptop user
<tormod> thanks, I have heard abou it but not yet tried it
<tormod> btw my ssh logins always take several seconds, there's a reason for it but I forgot :)
<BUGabundo> need a test please
<BUGabundo> make a sym link to /var/log/dmesg
<BUGabundo> and then nano/gedit/whatever the link
<tormod> tried powertop now: rul3z! and the big surprise (not): firefox wakes up the kernel all the time
<BUGabundo> does it show the actual log or just a part?
<BUGabundo> its showing me 28secs alone
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: hggdh: can you test?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: works fine in JJ, I'm launching KK
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> it fails here
<BUGabundo> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/dmesg.log
<kklimonda> looks fine
<BUGabundo> mine or yours?
<kklimonda> mine
<BUGabundo> can you link to .0 ?
<BUGabundo> and see if works?
<BUGabundo> your log maybe to fresh
<kklimonda> the last line in your log isn't truncaced?
<kklimonda> no, it works fine - I don't even know why would it truncate file this way..
<BUGabundo> eyah
<BUGabundo> how can I restart the logger?
<kklimonda>  /etc/init.d/sysklogd restart
<BUGabundo> ahh sysk
<BUGabundo> humm my original dmesg is truncated
<BUGabundo> wtf
<hggdh> BUGabundo, you would like me to gedit /var/log/dmesg?
<BUGabundo> no need
<BUGabundo> its on my side
<BUGabundo> dmesg stopped at 28 secs
<BUGabundo> checking older logs to see what's up
<BUGabundo> damn dmesg.0 is too
<BUGabundo> why are they stoping at 28sec?
<BUGabundo> GDM ?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: they only log boot process
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<kklimonda> you can get everything from kern.log
<BUGabundo> or messages
<kklimonda> ya
<hggdh> BUGabundo, I can gedit /var/log/dmesg, and get a window, in about 1 secind
<BUGabundo> hggdh: no need
 * hggdh is, as it is getting to be usual, late
<kklimonda> :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> hggdh: not always
<hggdh> BUGabundo, not always indeed, just lately...
<kklimonda> great, looks like my ccache got corrupted :/
<rski> anyone who updated to the latest X with ati?
<BUGabundo> rski: nvidia here
<hggdh> ATI here, with radeon (not, absolutely *not* fglrx)
<hggdh> (and radeonhd also barfs)
<rski> let me correct with the radeon driver
<tormod> latest X from git? yes
<rski> no...
<rski> the latest update in karmic to the latest X server (not from git)
<rski> taking a while to get my message out
<hggdh> open-ended, many different options possible. But yes, I have it, and will test in a few (as soon as my Evolution build ends I will restart X)
<rski> well
<rski> just looks like stubborness
<tormod> rski: try getting to the point ? :)
<rski> :)
<hggdh> <sigh/> rski, I *did* install the latest updates, but have not yet restarted X. So... if you can wait some 10 minutes, I will do it.
<rski> yeah no problem
<rski> cause i can't afford to loose x right now
<rski> but i also need the new version
<tormod> rski: so you haven't tried yourself ?!
<rski> nope
<hggdh> heh
<tormod> you can just reinstall the previous version if it breaks
<BUGabundo> rski: free tip: man nohup
<tormod> free as in bad beer
<rski> arun a command immune to hangups
<rski> rofl
<rski> *run
<rski> also the cake is not a lie.
<mrwes> BUGabundo, lost sound again....sigh
<BUGabundo> thinks so
<BUGabundo> I bet its jammed again
<mrwes> wtf...
<BUGabundo> let me kill it (agayn)
<BUGabundo> someone ping me again
<mrwes> exit
<hggdh> BUGabundo, ping
<BUGabundo> nada :(
<hggdh> new X still works with ATI radeon
<rski> \o/
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-26
<rski> time to get that and the new kernel then
<BUGabundo> night
<mrwes> wuss
<DanaG> yay: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzI4OA
<DanaG> Will that be just for Karmic, or also for Jaunty?
<DanaG> XInput2 seems to be what I'll need to get ALL my hotkeys working.
<rski> probably not ported to janunty
<DanaG> ah.  Well, I'll jump on Karmic if I can test it and see that it enables my other hotkeys.
<DanaG> my issue: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11227
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 11227 in Input/Core "Allow > 255 keycodes" [Enhancement,New]
<maxb> Hmm. alsa-base brown-paper-bag :-)
<_user_> hey guys jaunty  is gr8 better than hardy and all prev ubuntus but what are the new features that will be there in Karmic ?
<kajf> :)
<kajf> how do i find my sudo password ?
<rski> ask in #ubuntu
<kajf> why ?
<rski> not karmic related
<kajf> how do i configure my monitor ?
<rski> what ubuntu release are you using
<kajf> karmic
<kajf> koala
<rski> specify configure your monitor
<kajf> its stuck in 800x600
<rski> what have you tried so far
<kajf> ive tryed 640x480
<rski> not specific enough
<kajf> this is the 1st distro to get it wrong
<rski> you know that karmic is a development version now
<rski> and it's just alpha1
<rski> there will be 5 more
<kajf> its happend the same with the older version
<kajf> :D
<rski> ok
<rski> so you filed a bug?
<kajf> im asking you
<rski> what are you asking me
<kajf> are you a redirecting boot ?
<rski> ?
<kajf> what happend to the xorg.conf file ?
<rski> file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rski> isn't it there?
<kajf> whats the deal with xrandr ?
<rski> not karmic related
<kajf> go suck on a cow
<rski> i guess you dont want any help
<kajf> im sure you arent here to help
<rski> be sure of whatever you want
<kajf> are you a redirectingboot ?
<rski> make no difference to me
<rski> what's a redirectingboot
<kajf> thas you
<rski> alright
<rski> is that some sort of insult or something
<kajf> be sure of whatever you want
<rski> it's not cool to use old stuff you know
<kajf> im not cool
<rski> duh
<kajf> you only help cool people ?
<rski> nope
<rski> i also help un-cool people if they dont start to rage out of nowhere
<kajf> i havent seen you helping anyone yet
<kajf> :D
<rski> so
<rski> anyone haven't asked anything since you joined
<kajf> its no one
<rski> that's what i said already
<kajf> check your grammar
<rski> yea mr "grammar" using a word like redirectingboot with no spaces
<kajf> anyone havent :D
<rski> dont play the grammar-game if you are in a glasshouse
<kajf> you need to pay atention to english class
<rski> denied
<kajf> whats that suposed to mean ?
<rski> that's what she said
<kajf> now you dont even make any sence
<kajf> freaking boots
<Pici> Ugh. Give it a rest.  This channel is for Karmic support and discussion only.
<kajf> lots of discusion in here :D
<rski> well i tried to help him and he went ballistic
<kajf> like try asking #ubuntu
<DanaG> hmm, I tried the xinput2 PPA... and it doesn't have a Synaptics driver.
<kajf> rski: next you gona acuse me of being an serial killer :D
<DanaG> (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"             compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.1.99                  Module class: X.Org XInput Driver                ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
<DanaG> (EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (6)
<rski> kajf: stop making up things
<Pici> Honestly, if you can't help yourself with somewhat simple issues when running the development version, you probably shouldnt be running it.  I'm not trying to be rude, but its the truth.
<kajf> is this a go back to windows noob kind of cool channel
<Tekno> go back to stable
<kajf> why is xorg-conf all wrong is it a new "feature" ?
<rski> kajf: dont troll
<kajf> why cant i chose the monitor resolution like with every other distro ?
<rski> because it's a bug
<rski> report it to launchpad
<DanaG> Oh yeah, with the xinput2 PPA, I also had the radeon driver fail to load.
<rski> but i'l doubt you do that, but one could hope
<kajf> im not reporting anything
<kajf> why should i ?
<rski> that's how things gets fixed
<kajf> sure
<kajf> :D
<kajf> so why do they break in the 1st place ?
<rski> as i said
<rski> bugs
<kajf> mabey i should get some DDT
<Pici> find another channel to troll.
<DanaG> Preparing to replace alsa-base 1.0.19.dfsg-3ubuntu1 (using .../alsa-base_1.0.20+dfsg-1ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<DanaG> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute new pre-installation script: Exec format error
<DanaG> exec format error?
<DanaG> that's a new one to me.
<Pici> Sounds like a packaging bug
<DanaG> hmm, I've seen overwrite errors, and dependency errors; what's this one?  Wrong format binary (such as, say, itanium, or something)?
<Pici> From the error it sounds like the actualy pre-install script is misformatted.
<DanaG> dpkg -I gives this:  dpkg-deb: `/var/cache/apt/archives/alsa-base_1.0.20+dfsg-1ubuntu1_all.deb' contains no control component `alsa-base'       dpkg-deb: One requested control component is missing
<DanaG> that's capital i
<DanaG> D000002: fork/exec /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst ( upgrade 1.0.19.dfsg-3ubuntu1 )
<DanaG> Anyone here http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzI4OA
<joetheodd> The alsa package is confirmed broken on x86-64.
<joetheodd> From apt-get dist-upgrade:
<joetheodd> Preparing to replace alsa-base 1.0.19.dfsg-3ubuntu1 (using .../alsa-base_1.0.20+dfsg-1ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<joetheodd> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute new pre-installation script: Exec format error
<joetheodd> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/alsa-base_1.0.20+dfsg-1ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<hifi> joetheodd: same on x86
<joetheodd> hifi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/380465
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 380465 in alsa-driver "alsa-base fails to properly upgrade as of 5/25/09" [Undecided,New]
<joetheodd> oh, hi ubottu
<hifi> just adding my confirmation comment, your report seems complete enough
<hifi> well, it's a "all" package
<hifi> problem seems to be in the pre-install script
<joetheodd> Cool, my first bug report :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<ziroday> Is there no plymouth deb/ppa for karmic?
<Unksi> its gonna be default for karmic so its coming, just wait :)
<ziroday> Unksi: I am aware of that, thank you
<ziroday> its more of a did-I-miss-something rather then a is plymouth ever going to become real
<Unksi> heh ok
<Rafik> https://edge.launchpad.net/~plymouth-dev has a ppa tough
<ziroday> Rafik: its for jaunty only
 * Twigathy wonders if Plymouth will work with his crazy NFS root setup :O
<baba_> hello
<baba_> im trying to modify one row in the ubiquity's source code and trying to recompile it and install
<baba_> anyone have a trick to do this?
<macvr> anyone know where to listen to the UDS live stream?
<Pici> macvr: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/status.xsl
<Pici> macvr: you may also be interested in #ubuntu-devel-summit
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system if you use it | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Alpha 1 Released: see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha1 | UDS coverage in #ubuntu-devel-summit
<macvr> thanx Pici ... was some how finding it hard to find the stream!
<BluesKaj> streaming ok here , but it's borrrrrrinnnnnggg
<idorock89> which is the irc room for uds?
<Pici> idorock89: /topic
<idorock89> Pici: i am using unstable ver of empathy and it has bug so cant see topic
<idorock89> so pls give me irc room name
<Pici> idorock89: #ubuntu-devel-summit
<idorock89> thx
<mrwes> I see the alsa-base update was fixed today
<joetheodd> yep.
<joetheodd> That was a really nasty backslash.
<mrwes> although sound seems to be a day to day thing
<mrwes> some days I have sound, some days I don't
<mrwes> heh
<BluesKaj> depends on the upgrades , maybe
<mrwes> and today -- no sound.
<mrwes> nod
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-27
<BUGabundo> guud evening
 * cwillu pokes BUGabundo with a stick
<cwillu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/380775
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 380775 in evolution "[karmic] Evolution's prompt to unlock default keyring can't be cancelled or denied" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> cwillu: my friend?
<BUGabundo> who is it hanging on your side?
<BUGabundo> cwillu: err Escape key ?
<cwillu> I've got an evolution password prompt that grabs the keyboard and refuses to go away :p
<cwillu> doesn't work
<cwillu> just pops back up a second later
<cwillu> I just killall'd evolution from a vterm
<cwillu> but it continually popped up for about 10 minutes there
<BUGabundo> I had a stupid bug with compiz and kmail (actually pineentry) where it stood in background
<BUGabundo> specially (and this one still happens) if there is a full screen app opened
<BUGabundo> got me tricked a few times
<cwillu> yep, that one was annoying too
<BUGabundo> finally I replaced pineentry-qt with pineentry-gtk and it improved
<cwillu> in other news, ikanobri analyzed me based on my musings in #ubuntu-offtopic and came up with http://ikanobori.jp/garbage/cwillu_analyzed.txt :p
<BUGabundo> cwillu: background / context please
<cwillu> just out of the blue
<BUGabundo> PRIMARY:DEFENSIVE SYMBOLIZATION:PASSIVITY                       36
<cwillu> and everything I ever said in -offtopic I guess :p
<BUGabundo> PRIMARY:SENSATION:COLD
<BUGabundo> PRIMARY:NEED:SEX                                                 1
<BUGabundo> oh damn
<DanaG> Anyone know how to make ntfs-3g NOT take insane amounts of CPU (IOWAIT) usage during large file copy operations?
<DanaG> Going from NTFS-3G to NTFS-3g starts at around 50 megabytes per second.... and then drops down to around 5.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: anwser 42
<cwillu> """The target for the Open Source NTFS-3G Driver is to provide similar performance to other file systems on a wide range of hardware platforms and operating systems. Meanwhile the Commercial NTFS-3G Driver focuses on the highest possible theoretical performance on the underlaying hardware architecture on the Linux platform and it provides 10-20 times better performance for instance by much higher throughput and/or much lower CPU utilization. """
<cwillu> http://www.ntfs-3g.org/performance.html
<BUGabundo> you are lucky. for me from NTFS to fat it goes down to 1MiB/s
<DanaG> And it brings nearly everything else to a sluggish state.
<DanaG> I get much higher performance with either Windows copying ntfs-to-ntfs, or with Linux copying ext4 to ext3 or vice versa -- same drive in each case.
<DanaG> er, same two physical drives, rather.
 * cwillu coughs, and repeats himself :p
<DanaG> What, that page touting "awesome performance"?
<DanaG> I hardly call bringing the system grinding to a halt... "awesome".
<cwillu> of their commercial version of ntfs-3g
<DanaG> oh.  Well, it's not even "similar" performance, actually.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: I see the same
<BUGabundo> so yeah its bad
<cwillu> ntfs-3g is crap
<DanaG> If Wine would implement surround sound... I could ditch native Windows once and for all.
<DanaG> That's about the last native Windows sort of thing I keep around: games.
<DanaG> ughm now it's down to 4 megs per second.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: have you emailed the Manufacture and let them know about it?
<DanaG> What manufacturer?
<DanaG> s/what/which/
<DanaG> Well, now at least it's un-bogged.... but it's still going slowly.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: the one for the games
<DanaG> Valve is the manufacturer of most of them.
<DanaG> Or rather, "Producer"
<DanaG> because "manufacturer" implies "hardware" to me.
<BUGabundo> not to me
<BUGabundo> but ok
<BUGabundo> so, have you ?
<DanaG> Not sure what good that'd do.
<BUGabundo> have you let them know you want to aquire their software but you need for it to run on Linux ?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: its like using a BTS
<DanaG> I already own the games, actually.
<BUGabundo> what good is you know a bug and not report it to the dev?
<BUGabundo> do you want him to guess?
<BUGabundo> this is the same
<BUGabundo> who will "producer" ever change or support Linux, if nobody tells them?
<BUGabundo> and just complain on IRC and linux MLs, and wine forums?
<DanaG> well, glad to know I'm not the only one finding ntfs-3g to be sluggish.
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> isn't the entire world?
<DanaG> Well, at least I'm not using ntfs-3G over USB... that'd be ouch² (ouch squared).
<BUGabundo> DanaG: I do....
<BUGabundo> worse
<BUGabundo> I do usb 2 usb
 * DanaG uses eSATA.  :)
<BUGabundo> well time for bed! cu tomorrow
<DanaG> Tue May 26 17:39:54 PDT 2009
<DanaG> what's your time zone?
<BUGabundo> Wed May 27 01:40:42 WEST 2009
<BUGabundo> need to get up at 7am and do 80Km for out side work
<DanaG> WEST?  Hmm, I have no clue where that is.  But yeah, have a good sleep, given the time.  :)
<BUGabundo> GMT
<BUGabundo> Portugal
<BUGabundo> or is it GMT +1 due to Summer time?
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> don't disctract me eheh
<DanaG> Mmm, now just 3 megs per second.
<cwillu> DanaG, copying to or from?
<cwillu> if from, might remount using the kernel ntfs driver, probably faster
<DanaG> From one to another.
<DanaG> Anyway, it finally finished.  I don't often do huge file transfers like that, thankfully -- but it still sucks that it... sucks... so badly when I do do such file transfers.
<cwillu> same physical drive you said?
<cwillu> wonder if it would have been faster to copy to an ext partition first, and then bounce that back to the destination
<DanaG> Different drive source and destination.
<DanaG> What I meant by "same drive" was this:
<DanaG> Source has ntfs and ext3, destination has ntfs and ext4.  copying ntfs->ntfs is slow either direction, but ext3<->ext4 is just fine.
<JorgeJorgesson> I've tried to use vbox guest additions with 9.10 but all it does is corrupt my system and I have to reinstall.  Anyone get it to work?
<cwillu> DanaG, just thinking that there may be contention inside the ntfs driver itself, and so copying ntfs -> either ext, and after copying ext back to the target ntfs might give a dramatic improvement in time
<cwillu> i.e., the difference between copying directly at 3mb/s vs making an extra copy, but the whole process running at 50mb/s instead.
<DanaG> I don't know if I have enough spare space to do that.
<DanaG> I'd be fine with it dividing down to 25 megs per second.... but going down to 5 is rather horrible.  And then it brings the rest of the system to its knees with iowait.
<DanaG> Bare benchmarks on the drives are 100 down to 70 on external, and 70 down to 40 on internal.
<DanaG> That's sequential read speeds with hdtach in windows.
<DanaG> Granted, the internal one probably IS rather horribly fragmented.
<cwillu> you were going internal -> external?
<DanaG> Other way around, in this case.  External is eSATA.
<DanaG> And "100 down to 70" is "100 at start of drive, 70 at end of drive"
<cwillu> ah, ya, the fragmentation alone might be accountable for that performance then
<DanaG> I find it funny (and irritating) how few sites benchmark Linux boot on the SSDs they test.
<DanaG> Not even Phoronix benchmarks booting!
<DanaG> oh yeah, anything about UEFI / grub2 in UDS?
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ocz_vertex_ssd
<DanaG> Note lack of benchmark of boot time.  How irritating.
<DanaG> heh, I replaced my touchstick cap with ... an eraser.
<DanaG> damn, not durable enough to stay intact.
<cwillu> I miss suspend
 * cwillu curses, empty xorg.0.log.old file :/
<DanaG> argh, need new touchstyk cap.
<DanaG> oh, and: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=5&url=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fubuntu%2F%2Bsource%2Fgsynaptics%2F%2Bbug%2F268506&ei=b5wcSsjiKZqQswPFwOCSDw&usg=AFQjCNElccvRmvBWspCYFctx2mlE10gF7w&sig2=Y4R5sNEouMQOj2tjI8LewQ
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> damn googlified link.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsynaptics/+bug/268506
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 268506 in gsynaptics "Cannot configure Synaptics TouchStyk settings (e.g. sensitivity, tapping, press/select)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DanaG> whose bright idea was it to break out the stick as a separate, non-configurable device, rather than leaving it a slave of the pad?
<DanaG> Some great idea that was/
<DanaG> .
<cwillu> is there an easy way to attach a file to an existing bugreport from the command line?
<cwillu> and whoever wrote "assert k.replace('.', '').isalnum()" in problem_report.py:479 needs to think about the implications of replacing every character with "" ... :(
<crdlb> every character?
<cwillu> that's what '.' does :p
<crdlb> that's not regex
<cwillu> you're right
 * cwillu smacks head
<cwillu> it's still wrong though
<cwillu> dashes and underscores are used, and they don't match isalnum
<cwillu> i.e., apport-collect -p xorg fails right now
<DanaG> hmm, I tried the xinput2 PPA.... it didn't fix my high keycodes.
<DanaG> And it broke my touchpad.  :(
<DanaG> Luckily, my Koala is on a spare drive, not my primary drive.  =þ
<shadeslayer> anyone who has kde 4.3 and 9.10 karmic??
<shadeslayer> anyone who has karmic??
<Stupendoussteve> Probably most of the people in here :D
<shadeslayer> Stupendoussteve: ok can you tell me how often it crashes?? im thinking of installing
<Stupendoussteve> It doesn't crash often. Package updates have been known to break it.
<Stupendoussteve> If you can't deal with not having a functional GUI because the new HAL package is broken for a day, you might not want to use Karmic
<shadeslayer> Stupendoussteve: ok.....just thinking of installing :)
<shadeslayer> ah......
<Stupendoussteve> they try to avoid it but things happen
<shadeslayer> actually the main problem is that i cant get KDE 4.3 in Jaunty
<Stupendoussteve> It's not in Karmic yet
<shadeslayer> Stupendoussteve: actually it is :)
<Stupendoussteve> Not according to packages.ubuntu.com
<Stupendoussteve> Does it have a different name?
<shadeslayer> Stupendoussteve: it says so on kubuntu.org
<Stupendoussteve> That's 4.3 beta, btw. I don't know what the package names are
<shadeslayer> Stupendoussteve: yes,its probably kde-nightly or something simialr,just check apt-cache search kde-nightly
<Stupendoussteve> Whoops :)
<Stupendoussteve> No such package btw
<shadeslayer> bleh
<Amaranth> Stupendoussteve: It's just the KDE packages, but 4.3 beta version
<Amaranth> no special naming
<Stupendoussteve> Then the site is out of date :)
<Amaranth> of course KDE is junk anyway so...
 * Amaranth runs
<Stupendoussteve> hehe
<shadeslayer> Stupendoussteve: you there??
<shadeslayer> can i mount the downloaded ISO from my HD and then upgrade using that as the alternate CD??
<shadeslayer> bug1
<shadeslayer> bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<shadeslayer> "P
<druid_of_system> hi everyone
<shadeslayer> hal is broken right??
<shadeslayer> ill leave that out in the updates then :P
<shadeslayer> anyone here??
<SwedeMike> people will reply if they see your message and know something
<shadeslayer> SwedeMike: i did post my message earlier...
<shadeslayer> can i update via mounting the ISO ??
<SwedeMike> as I said, there is no use in posting it again, when people see it they will reply.
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> the ISO will be done downloading in 7 min :P
<shadeslayer> done..i see a script for updating...ill verify md5 first
<peterz> does ubuntu ship debuginfo package like fedora does?
<shadeslayer> peterz: its in the repo
<peterz> what are they called?
<peterz> say, I'm looking for the debug symbols of gnu-make
<shadeslayer> peterz: they will have -dbg in the end
<peterz> shadeslayer: right, then I might be missing a repo because make-dbg isn't a known package here
<shadeslayer> peterz: maybe...maybe not
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> !info gnu-make-dbg
<ubottu> Package gnu-make-dbg does not exist in karmic
<peterz> !info make-dbg
<ubottu> Package make-dbg does not exist in karmic
<peterz> whee
<shadeslayer> peterz: try to fish in PM...also try !find package
<peterz> anyway, say it did exists, would it install crap in /usr/lib/debug/ like fedora does
<Zodiarche> hello
<Zodiarche> have a problem with the sound. when i start ubuntu i have no sound. the welcome sound at login screen comes. but when i want to hear music on banshee or rythmbox or other applications it is muted, dont know why
<Zodiarche> no one some idea?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<charlie-tca> Hello, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi charlie-tca
<lubomir> hello. is there a 9.10 live cd?
<BluesKaj> lubomir, Alpha 1 Released: see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha1
<lubomir> BluesKaj, have the server or alternative version graphical bootup to "just use" it as live cd?
<BluesKaj> live cds are usually only avaialble after the release is "official" and ou tof the testing phase afaik
<BluesKaj> I upgraded thru the internet and adding the source repos to my sources.list thenupgrading as it expalins on the above URL
<lubomir> BluesKaj, did you know an other live cd with kernel version 30 and networkmanager 0.7.1?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> I try not to get too far ahead
<v6lur> estonian translation is totally broken in kubuntu kk
<v6lur> plus, estonian couldn't be selected as locale during setup
<BluesKaj> v6lur, install language-support-et
<v6lur> BluesKaj: i didn't say missing. i said broken
<BluesKaj> purge/remove and reinstall
<v6lur> half the strings on screen are in english
<v6lur> plus stuff like & instead of underscore
<v6lur> in menus
<v6lur> underline*
<Pici> Is the translation finished in rosetta? or does the package just not contain what should be there?
<v6lur> dunno, it's fine in e.g. mandriva (cooker)
<Pici> v6lur: Doesn't look like translations have opened for Karmic yet.
<Pici> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic
<Pici> I don't know a lot about the translations workflow, so I'm not sure if this is normal for this stage in the release cycle.
<kklimonda> Does Empathy in KK support appending to notification bubble already?
<kklimonda> is KK going to have X.Org 7.5?
<kklimonda> was it even in plans before it has been delayed?
<mrwes> \o/ I have sound today!
<BUGabundo> yep there's a PA update
<BUGabundo> have to reboot to enjoy it
<mrwes> I realized that
<sagredo> hi friends. does anyone know a way to turn on/off  notifications?
<mrwes> install Ibex
<BUGabundo> mrwes: +1
<BUGabundo> sagredo: or gnome straciatela session
<mrwes> I for one, like the notifications -- hopefully we'll get some customization in Karmic
<mrwes> e.g. -- location, size, color. etcc
<BUGabundo> mrwes: they do
<BUGabundo> see the BP
<mrwes> yah so I've read
<samd> i want to help on testing/doing whatever i can do to help develop karmic koala, is it safe to install it in the same hdd as my main instalation? or should i install on a separate hdd?
<BUGabundo> samd: NO
<mrwes> samd, hrmm...that's a personal choice
<BUGabundo> it can and will cause breakage
<mrwes> you could put in in a VB
<BUGabundo> you are expected to be able to get your self out of trouble
<mrwes> me I didn't care and upgrade to the alpha from Jaunty
<BUGabundo> LOL
<mrwes> reinstalling to me is not biggie
<BUGabundo> mrwes: as you know I did it even before alpha
<mrwes> no*
<mrwes> heh
<mrwes> shrug...
<mrwes> however, I only did it so I could come in here and bitch when things are broken
<mrwes> heh
<BUGabundo> you missed us, admit
<samd> BUGabundo: yeah, i get my way around problems, installing in virtualbox sounds like a good choice
<mrwes> Normally, I don't put anything on my HDD until RC
<mrwes> but I must have been drinking too much Scotch and didn't care this time
<BUGabundo> LOL
<samd> mrwes: yeah, i think ill install it in VB, lol
<samd> lol
<mrwes> samd, well if you have a big enough HDD, you could setup a 'testing' partition and put it on there
<samd> mrwes: ill do that, after my new SSD arrives
<samd> ill use this drive for testing/backup
 * BUGabundo is envious of "new SSDs
<mrwes> I've been using the 'upgrade' feature as of lately -- trying to see if it actually works :)
<BUGabundo> samd: feel free to send me the old ones
<mrwes> how big of an SSD did you get?
<samd> mrwes: 80gig
<mrwes> newegg had some good prices as of late
<mrwes> hrmm.. how much $$
<samd> ya, intel x-25m 80 gig, 324 usd
<mrwes> I just put a 1TB eSATA on my server
<mrwes> ouch
<samd> mrwes: its a bit extensive, i could get a cheaper one, but i read intel had the best ones, the fasters, and the more reliable talking about wear
<BUGabundo> samd: I read the sam
<BUGabundo> *same
<mrwes> ic
<samd> BUGabundo: yeah, thats why i droped a little more $$ on the intel
<mrwes> certainly more $$ than my new eSATA drive :)
<samd> mrwes: yeah
<mrwes> :)
<samd> mrwes: how much u dropeed
<mrwes> $84, for a WD and I put it inside a Roswell enclosure w/ a fan
<mrwes> hundie total maybe
<samd> mrwes: nice, how much rpm?
<mrwes> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136317
<mrwes> 32mb cache
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mrwes> come on...no one else is even talking...
<mrwes> sigh
<Pici> So? Whats wrong with joining #ubuntu-offtopic and talking there?
<samd> mrwes: good deal
<samd> Pici: ight, sorry
<mrwes> nuttin
<mrwes> funny how sometimes you can come in here and ask a legitimate question -- dead silence
<mrwes> mention something OT and b00m
<mrwes> lots of activity :)
<BUGabundo> ahaah
<BUGabundo> yeah
<samd> mrwes:  yah lol, well i came asking a legitime question
<mrwes> samd, welp -- you set me up with OT questions
<samd> :p
<mrwes> Pici: have you noticed since Jaunty that the notification area does not resize when icons are removed?
<mrwes> Pici: kinda looks like swiss cheese up there sometimes
<mrwes> they should slide right or left when icons leave the area
<mrwes> any plans to fix that?
<mrwes> @)
<BUGabundo> mrwes: works for me
<mrwes> hrmm...
<BUGabundo> mrwes: samd: #ubuntu-diskspeed if you please
<mrwes> BUGabundo, just killed Evolution and that time the notificaiton area slide left like it should
<BUGabundo> mrwes: #ubuntu-diskspeed if you please
<mrwes> so polite
<druupy> updatEd to 9.1 and now my E kEy will only work if I usE shift
<druupy> gEt this, EvEn thE virtual kEyboard won't do it!
<BUGabundo> druupy: ROLG
<BUGabundo> you are going to kill me eheheeh
<druupy> plEasE this problEm is crippling mE!
<BUGabundo> druupy: its true? not a joke?
<druupy> NO JOKE
<druupy> shift E works
<druupy> lowEr casE doEsn't
<druupy> i don't think its a krnl issuE as I still havE thE krnl from 8.x
<BUGabundo> druupy: stupid question: is it jammed?
<druupy> shift works
<druupy> shift-E
<BUGabundo> does a LiveCD reproduce it ?
<druupy> i updatd intrnt
<druupy> not by livEcd
<druupy> thE kEy works up until th login managEr taks my password (which has a E in it)
<druupy> AFTER that, it stops working
<druupy> is thErE a kEyboard mapping in X/gnom/KDE?
<BUGabundo> seems you found a bug
<BUGabundo> better report it
<BUGabundo> but don't exepct much attention until before the end of the week/uds
<druupy> i havE no way to rEproducE it, only on PC
<druupy> 2 macs, onE PC
<BUGabundo> can you get a daily iso, put it onto usb and test again?
<druupy> having no othr choicE i'll havE to
<druupy> i was hoping this was a known bug
<BUGabundo> druupy: this have been calm all week
<arand> druupy: can you use onboard to produce versal e ?
<druupy> ?
<druupy> xplain
<BUGabundo> arand: he already said he can't
<druupy> if you mEan virt-kb no
<druupy> it won't work Eithr
<arand> oh, yea saw that post just now...
<druupy> http://pastebin.com/m4af48eb4
<druupy> whn I click E with xEv running
<BUGabundo> what damn.. I have audio in flash if I don't put it above 50%
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> 2 weeks ago I only had , if volume was above 65%
 * Twigathy giggles at the 'E' problem upchannel, poor druupy c_c
<druupy> :P
<Twigathy> There's a famous book which does not use the letter E at all
<BUGabundo> and there we go OT again
 * BUGabundo sits back and reads
<Twigathy> OT, but: http://www.spinelessbooks.com/gadsby/ :-)
<Twigathy> In other news: I saw a kernel update just a few days back, should really test that blkid CPU time munching bug ...
<BUGabundo> yesteday I think
<mrwes> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BUGabundo> or two days ago
<mrwes> :P
<BUGabundo> now you are tanting us Bill?
<Twigathy> mrwes: *grin* will bear that in mind next time ;)
<mrwes> me?
<mrwes> heh
<BUGabundo>   https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-karmic-grub2
<BUGabundo> Grub2 as default
<BUGabundo> WOOT
<BUGabundo> " Karmic +1 to drop grub 1?"
<BUGabundo>         change menu.lst in grub 1 - with zero timeout and chainload grub2
<Twigathy> Any big advantages of grub2 over grub1?
<Twigathy> ooo, EFI booting... might have to stuff ubuntu back on the mac..
<BUGabundo>     - currently grub cannot boot from /boot for LVM, needs to use lilo.
<BUGabundo>     - check if grub2 can boot /boot LVM - and hence remove the need for the lilo on ISO
<Twigathy> ahha.
<Twigathy> So long as I can keep my initramfs-tools 'boot=nfs' and hack up menu.lst every kernel update I'm cool with anything =)
<BUGabundo>  * grub2 EFI/UEFI
<BUGabundo>    Mac and x86 PC with EFI support needs checking
<BUGabundo>   user holds key - e.g. press shift shows menu, otherwise just continue boot process
<BUGabundo> here is one *we* will have to explain to every single user coming by
<Twigathy> "Why can't I press escape any more?!"
<BUGabundo> better get a factoid ready and have bot auto replying to it
<Twigathy> hehe
<BUGabundo> eheh Twigathy right
<Twigathy> Maybe it'd be worth having esc. as a key you can hit as well as holding shift to save some pain ;)
<BUGabundo> but really why change from a very well known to key to an unespected one ?
<Twigathy> Goodness knows
<bruce89> hello anyway
<BUGabundo> hey bruce
<BUGabundo> welcome
<bruce89> hola
<BUGabundo> remmeber: NO OT
<BUGabundo> eeh
<bruce89> of course, I'll behave
<mrwes> Karmic won't mount a DVD
<mrwes> [ 5789.917332] hal-storage-mou[7889]: segfault at 0 ip 0804a9f2 sp bfd45d00 error 4 in hal-storage-mount[8048000+7000]
<BUGabundo> mrwes: ROFL
<BUGabundo> that's just your Disc
<mrwes> sigh
<BUGabundo> or the gvpau bug
<BUGabundo> my log is filled with that
<mrwes> uh?
<BUGabundo> and all devs are at UDS
<BUGabundo> bruce89: fill free to PVT mt
<mrwes> sigh
<mrwes> needed to handbrake a DVD
<mrwes> guess not
<mrwes> guess I can do it from the server
<mrwes> with vobcopy
<BUGabundo> mrwes: also bad news: no more vobcopy on KK
<mrwes> WTF?
<mrwes> come on! you're kiddin' right?
<BUGabundo> check packages
<mrwes> heh..it's there
<BUGabundo> dropped
<BUGabundo> mrwes: because you upgrade
<BUGabundo> no longer in archive
<mrwes> ahh
<BUGabundo> *upgraded
<mrwes> can I backport ?
<maxb> BUGabundo: Huh? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vobcopy
<BUGabundo> sure you can
<BUGabundo> but if upstream dropped (or debian) for some reason
<BUGabundo> maxb: or maybe me my memory is playing tricks on me
<kklimonda> it is
<BUGabundo> I know at least on DVD copying program was on my to remove list
<mrwes> hrmm
<mrwes> I can always vobcopy from my server
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: it is what?
<mrwes> since I can't mount a DVD on KK
<mrwes> er
<kklimonda> it [your memory] is playing tricks on you ;)
<mrwes> I might have to put Jaunty back on then
<mrwes> for real
<mrwes> weird, the DVD lable shows up, but it's not mounted
<mrwes> unknown error
<bruce89> best be off before I get banned
<BUGabundo> humm newer kerner or NM, is making my 3G much better YAY
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: does it mean you will fight me to the first blood over C-sharp? ;D
<BUGabundo> never
<BUGabundo> I'm not a Code lover
<kklimonda> :)
<kklimonda> well, I'm a python lover myself but I can appreciate C# as a language for Linux.. well, Vala would be better..
<BUGabundo> so do MONO
<BUGabundo> its FOSS
<kklimonda> well, when I say C# I think Mono :)
<BUGabundo> TORLFNGFE
<kklimonda> sure.. what? :D
<BUGabundo> just remembered
<BUGabundo> Ubuntu policy is to have a *single* prog for each use
<BUGabundo> but how will they integrate gwibber?
<BUGabundo> akgraner: care to join in ?
<BUGabundo> since we already have a client for IMing that handles µblogging
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: pidgin doesn't handle ublogging in default setup
<kklimonda> i think ;)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: also i hope we'll switch to empathy
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: sure it does
<BUGabundo> jaiku and idenica /laconica have xmpp bots
<kklimonda> also gwibber has ugly interface :/
<DanaG> I don't like empathy, because I can't use the Windows Pidgin with its logs.  =þ
<DanaG> I like to have my logs work for both OSes.
<kklimonda> true, i'm comparing all tools to twitterriffic
<kklimonda> DanaG: Logs are the reason I've switched to google talk
<kklimonda> it keeps them on server :)
<kklimonda> empathy has nice VoIP support
<kklimonda> well, *any* support is better than none at all ;)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: my pidgin talks over gtalk are also on the server
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: that's why I like it - I can use any client on any OS and all my logs are stored on server. :)
<maxb> Purely ooi, what piece of software creates the /tmp/virtual-<user>.<XXXXXX> directories ?
<BUGabundo> kdepim ?
<maxb> Nope, no KDE stuff installed here, pure GNOME
<BUGabundo> can't track it
<BUGabundo> anything usefull on the name?
<BUGabundo> or is it just a mktemp file?
<BUGabundo> no time that can be matched on the logs?
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-28
<maxb> It's definitely created during gnome login
<DanaG> argh, damned PulseAudio keeps randomly switching to NULL output!
<BUGabundo> DanaG: randomly?
<BUGabundo> mine is on boot
<BUGabundo> I still can't believe that Sound tests are working with PA again
<BUGabundo> I'm even afraid to touch my volume settings
<DanaG> Mine does it randomly.
<DanaG> And on Jaunty, no less.
<DanaG> Probably will do it on Karmic, too, if I try.
<akgraner> BUGabundo, sorry I was on a call...
<BUGabundo> akgraner: np
<DanaG> argh, it just did it again!
<akgraner> well I was able to share file today..woo hoo
<akgraner> Oh I really need to put Karmic on my machine here...
<BUGabundo> eheh woo hoo ^2 akgraner
<akgraner> I'll do that tomorrow...I got get some sleep tonight, but there is a hockey game on..so sleep, hockey, or karmic...hmmm
<akgraner> oh the choices...
<BUGabundo> akgraner: Karmic for Geek points of course
<akgraner> well there is that...
 * akgraner wonders if I can watch hockey and install Karmic at the same time...
<DanaG> I: (alsa-lib)pcm_hw.c: SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_PREPARE failed
<DanaG> I: (alsa-lib)pcm.c: cannot recovery from underrun, prepare failed: Device or resource busy
<DanaG> E: alsa-sink.c: snd_pcm_mmap_commit: Device or resource busy
<DanaG> ah, so it's failing there.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: don't jinxs me! I finally have audio working
<DanaG> oh, I forgot I have alsa-driver-linuxant installed for 1.0.20 on Jaunty.  That's probably part of it.  I'm going back to the official ones.
<DanaG> bye, have to reboot for that.\
<BUGabundo> stupidest bug yet https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/380738
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: come on :P
<kklimonda> we want to see it too :P
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: me too
<BUGabundo> it just spammed a lot of other bugs as dupp, even #1
<kklimonda> oh, it's open :D
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: thanks to hggdh
<charlie458> hi there, is it possible to determine the package that is installed that contains a certain font?
<kklimonda> charlie458: if you know the name of the file you can use dpkg -S file to see what package it belongs too
<charlie458> kklimonda, would you mind doing that for the font Tarablus
<kklimonda> $ dpkg -S Tarablus
<kklimonda> ttf-arabeyes: /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-arabeyes/ae_Tarablus.ttf
<charlie458> thank you so much kklimonda :)
<rraasch> i am trying to install opencv-dev (libcv1-dev), with no luck.
<rraasch> seems like it is missing a dependency list
 * Blues-Man gooooooooooood moooorning!!
<gnomefreak> not really at least not yet
 * gnomefreak runs to get coffee before i start my day a 2nd time. 
<shankhs> hi guys I installed 9.10 alpha and found a bug or 2 I just dont know where in LP I should post them--like one in ntfs3g!
<arand> aren't there a ntfs-3g (ubuntu) project in lp which would fit that bill?
<shankhs> no LP says there is no such project
<arand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g
<arand> note the dash.
<shankhs> I was missing that hyphen.thanx :)
<Laney> anyone tried a karmic daily?
<Laney> do they work?
<arand> Afraid I don't know, I'm trudging along on a dist-upgrade... and it seems like not many are around atm, UDS I guess.
<Hew> Laney: Alpha 1 worked for me
<Hew> and it's up-to-date now and it's still working
<gnomefreak> Laney: some hardware doesnt work right and some apps are broken it will get worse
<Laney> yeah I know that
<Laney> I just mean the basic functionality of the daily images
<gnomefreak> gnome and freinds havent been done yet
<Twigathy> ooo, OO.o bump
<arand> huh? I though the upgrade to oo.o 3.1 was what's planned for KK?
<Hew> 3.1 is already in the archive
<arand> Yea, I'm running it atm.
<|eagles0513875|> hey guys i got a question if i recompiles the kernel using source that is in the repos do i compile it the same way as the normal vanilla kernel form kernel.org or are the special steps to compiling a kubuntu kernel
<|eagles0513875|> !msg  kernel |eagles0513875|
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg  kernel
<|eagles0513875|> !kernel | |eagles0513875|
<ubottu> |eagles0513875|, please see my private message
<rutter> hello, sorry to be a little off-topic but I couldn't get and answer in #ubuntu - can anyone tell me what the tool is that autoconfigures networkmanager for 3g phones or where I can find the information that said tool uses for inputing details regarding  phones and providers
<melvin> Hi. After Upgrade to 9.10 my touchpad doesn't work anymore. synaptics driver is loaded. Does anyone know something about it?
<mrwes> couple of updates today aye?
<neurobuntu> does anybody know if hdf5-1.8 will be released with Karmic?
<neurobuntu> is this the place to petition for future packages getting accepted into the official repositories
<lamalex> neurobuntu: not really
<kklimonda> neurobuntu: you can fill needs-packaging bug on LP
<neurobuntu> my petition isn't to introduce a new package rather to migrate to a new version
<lamalex> is it in debian?
<neurobuntu> no
<neurobuntu> err... yes but not the version I want
<mrwes> Anyone else having issues mounting a DVD?
<mrwes> Unknown Hal error
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-29
<billybigrigger_> is there anyway to go about asking for a package to be included in karmic?
<samd> billybigrigger_: i dont know, but if i were you, i would ask on #ubuntu-motu
<billybigrigger_> nm
<billybigrigger_> already a package
<billybigrigger_> the ppa was from hardy, so its been packaged :P
<billybigrigger_> wow, karmic channel is just buzzing lately :P
<Tekno_> good morning
<mrwes> anyone else having issues with mount DVD's?
<mrwes> Hal is giving me an 'uknown' error
<mrwes> unknown*
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> any luck install K3B ? I have kde3libs etc installed but i have broken dependencies when trying to install k3b " The following packages have unmet dependencies:k3b: Depends: kdelibs-data (>= 4:3.1.4-2) , E: Broken packages. When trying tinstall kdelibs-data , apt wants to remove amarok-kde3 which would like to keep , Can you guys suggest a workaround ?
<BluesKaj> amarok2 ain't my cuppa tea ..wish the devs would ask users what they're fav options and usages are before they go ahead and use a different srtucture for our fav apps :(
<DanaG> I tried amarok2.... hated it.  UI wasn't customizable the way I like it.
<DanaG> I like just two panes: file tree on the left, and current playlist or folder-contents on right.
<BluesKaj> it's just -plain clunky and fugly
<arand> DanaG: Is there a good file-tree view in amarok? I've switched to gmusicbrowser for that sole purpose...
<DanaG> I use quodlibet.
<DanaG> Doesn't play well with notify-osd, though -- or rather, notify-OSD doesn't handle its bubbles nicely.
<DanaG> You can end up with a huge backlog of bubbles if you change tracks multiple times.
<Twigathy> DanaG: you might like Sonata then... (mpd client)
<DanaG> I'd rather not have a music player "daemon" -- I just want an app.  =þ
 * arand wishes foobar2000 was available for GNU/Linux *longing sigh*
<Twigathy> DanaG: mpd is pretty lightweight >_>
 * Twigathy wonders if the util-linux update today fixes the 100% CPU use blkid issue
<arand> apport not being able to send bug reports on ubuntu-one, is that really right?
<kklimonda> arand: I guess it will refuse to send report because ubuntu-one isn't genuine ubuntu package.
<arand> kklimonda: indeed
<kklimonda> arand: on the other hand you can use ubuntu-bug to send report
<BluesKaj> can you guys recommend an app that will erase cdrw/dvdrws besides k3b which I can't install ?
<robin0800> BluesKaj: Brasero
<macvr> robin0800: can brasero also do multi session recroding?
<macvr> ^recording
<jmho> hi, I've got font problems with kubuntu 9.10 alpha, what can I do?
<TheInfinity> debug it? ;)
<jmho> ok, where should I start?
<robin0800> macvr: Just checked yes it can
<TheInfinity> you use an alpha, you should know this ...
<TheInfinity> xorg is a start
<macvr> robin0800: where is the setting? is it available in jaunty too? i'm not able to figure it out
<kklimonda> both karmic and jaunty have brasero 2.26.1 so it should be available
<jmho> TheInfinity: sure, I'm not complaining, should I file a bug report or is it not wanted as it's alpha?
<robin0800> macvr: In properties when you have selected a disk
<TheInfinity> without a bug report it wont be fixed ;)
<macvr> robin0800: ok.. but will this work if i have used a cd for multi-session in nero?
<jmho> TheInfinity: ok, so it is not a well known issue?
<TheInfinity> jmho: search bug existing reports to answer this
<jmho> TheInfinity: ok, thx
<robin0800> macvr: Don't know try and report back
<macvr> robin0800: i'v tried it previously... i through the cd some where... let me find it and try...
<macvr> threw^
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<coz_> BUGabundo,  good evening   which language is that?
<BUGabundo> coz_: hi. Portuguese, of course
<coz_> ah ok cool
<pace_t_zulu> how's it going BUGabundo?
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: really really tired
<BluesKaj> what are ppl om karmic using to repalce k3b ?
<BluesKaj> om=on
<maxb> GNOME :-P
<BluesKaj> not kde , k3b ... some joker , maxb
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, it is late on your side of the pond
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, did you go to UDS?
<BUGabundo> Fri May 29 19:36:14 WEST 2009
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: I did not
<BUGabundo> didn't even manage to listen to most session
<BUGabundo> only on mondey
<BUGabundo> :(((
<BUGabundo> *Monday
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, shame... so close to portugual
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: not that close!
<pace_t_zulu> *Portugal
<BUGabundo> to barça it would be like 800kms
<BUGabundo> plus nowhere (cheap) to stay
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, closer than USA
<BUGabundo> eheh
<kklimonda> is it just me or is http://www.pitivi.org the first app that has a chance to actually be finished and be usable by users? :)
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda, PiTiVi looks cool... maybe worth looking at for karmic? probably not... maybe karmic+1
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: 0.11.3 is already in repo, I think I'll try to get 0.13.1 in
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda, good man
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda, how's the weather in poland?
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: it's raining all day :/
<kklimonda> At least it isn't too cold..
<kklimonda> but it doesn't feel like the end of may ;)
<mlpug> here in finland sun will shine all weekend and temperature they say will be 29C (=too hot)
<mlpug> this is not usual
<lymeca> So now that KOffice 2 is out, will KOffice 1.x be removed from the karmic repos?
<BUGabundo> lymeca: i still see 1.x
<lymeca> That was the biggest headache when dist-upgrading to jaunty
<lymeca> Anyone who had koffice-kde4 packages installed had them broken when all other packages worked
<BUGabundo> ahh yeaj
<BUGabundo> we had a bad time with kde4.2.x upgrade on karmic
<BUGabundo> [OT] how many users here have signed their CoC ? https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0.1
<yofel> <-
<Twigathy> hm
<Twigathy> Those with common sense will do all those things anyway; those without won't sign the CoC ;)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: as I've said on identi.ca the number of people who has signed it isn't important - It's not like they are accounted for not keeping to it.. :)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: was that the entire dent?
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> fealt like incompelete
<BUGabundo> so who are you tracking identica?
<BUGabundo> I just see you replying to me there
<kklimonda> you ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<kklimonda> well, I'm tracking !ubuntu
<BUGabundo> s/who/how/
<kklimonda> I use gwibber
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I'll have to check popcon stats on gwibber
<BUGabundo> with UDS and all
<BUGabundo> I bet its used a lot now
<kklimonda> it's another icon in notification area :/
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, what are ppl using to blank cdrws & dvdrws , now that k3b won't install properly on some setups
<BUGabundo> you can hide it
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: no idea!
<BUGabundo> I love k3b
<BUGabundo> hope we keep it in a good state
<BluesKaj> i get errors when installing k3b  on my system, apt wants to remove amarok14
<BluesKaj> very strange behaviour there
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: let me see what happens on my side
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 1.0.5+kde4svn935857+really1.0.5-3ubuntu5
<BUGabundo> No CD/DVD writer found.
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, are you running amarok Qt
<BluesKaj> ?
<BUGabundo> that doesn't help !!!
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/183919/
<BUGabundo> burn to file went ol
<BUGabundo> *ok
<BluesKaj> no such luck here
<BUGabundo> its on your side
<BUGabundo> then
<BUGabundo> works for me
<BUGabundo> I just have that bug
<BUGabundo> where after hibernate, DVD drive disapears
<BUGabundo> I prob should have filed that one year ago
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: you know i can't say your 1st name, even if I want too? lol
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: Don't worry - Neither can Japanese nor Americans ;)
<BUGabundo> ahahaha
<mrwes> two days in a row with sound -- nice work
<mrwes> now if I could only mount DVD's I'd be pleased
<BUGabundo> mrwes: me too
<BUGabundo> its amazing
<BUGabundo> I had something to ask
<BUGabundo> ahhh I remember
<BUGabundo> why do you use Ubuntu?
<mrwes> uh?
<mrwes> me?
<BUGabundo> with all your experience, what brought you to the big YOU ?
<BUGabundo> *big U
<mrwes> hahah
<BUGabundo> damn auto spell checker
<mrwes> partly challenge, discontent with Microsoft products -- even thought I dearly depend on them at work
<mrwes> performance and stability
<mrwes> and cuz I can
<mrwes> :)
<mrwes> I've only been back in Linux for a little over a year
<mrwes> it was like coming home...heh
<BUGabundo> ohhh
<BUGabundo> forgot about that
<mrwes> I'm not an IT guy, but I'm the guy everyone asks to fix0r their puter
<mrwes> you know what I mean?
<BUGabundo> actually no
<BUGabundo> please explain
<BUGabundo> ehe
<mrwes> My background is quality assurance, and I got tired of not getting the proper support I needed to accomplish my job in regards to computers. So I taught myself
<mrwes> I have no formal education in computers
<BUGabundo> hehe
<mrwes> so now I know more than most :)
<mrwes> and now I share
<BUGabundo> although mrwes its strange... I have audio, just not everytime
<BUGabundo> :\\
<mrwes> oh?
<mrwes> what are you checking it hourly?
<mrwes> I had to actually.....rip a DVD in ....sigh...Windows with DVDFab
<mrwes> brb
<BUGabundo> grrr
<BUGabundo> wind
<BUGabundo> NEVER
<kklimonda> :D
<kklimonda> mrwes: that's what you get for testing alpha ;)
<mrwes> kklimonda, thanks for pointing that out
<mrwes> I understand the risks
<mrwes> I just like to bitch
<mrwes> :)
<mrwes> Actually the worse part is when my wife sees me using her laptop which is running XP
<mrwes> she loves to rub that in
<mrwes> er
<BUGabundo> grr
<BUGabundo> I bet
<BUGabundo> install portableubuntu on it, and then say you are testing ti
<mrwes> well. there are a couple of programs I think are superior
<mrwes> heh
<mrwes> Auto Gordian Knot is the best dvd to avi converter
<BUGabundo> ahhh yes
<mrwes> and I'm quite fond of MS Access
<BUGabundo> its mitic
 * BUGabundo slaps mrwes so hard, he can see the Solar System from another corner of th Universe
<mrwes> although I'm trying to each myself SQL and MySQL
<mrwes> heh
<mrwes> been using Access for many man years
<mrwes> many*
<mrwes> I've used it to interface with manufacturing resource programs
<mrwes> MPR and ERP
<mrwes> it's a must have for me
<mrwes> however, most MRP and ERP programs are SQL based, thus the need to learn SQL
<mrwes> cuz ODBO is slow
<mrwes> ok...'nuff about me, what brings you to the big U as you call it
<BUGabundo> Freedom, Human Beings, short release cycle
<mrwes> Human beings?
<mrwes> wtf is that?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: less chit chatting and more bug triaging :P
<BUGabundo> on +1?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: WORK! WORK! WORK!
<kklimonda> ;)
<BUGabundo> worked a lot all week, didn't even come up here for 2 days
<BUGabundo> let me enjoy the little bit of free time I have
<BUGabundo> Sunday will be mayhem
<kklimonda> why?
<mrwes> I've filed my bugs
<mrwes> hah...there ya go!
<mrwes> kklimonda, why when there is absolutely nothing being said and then some "chit chatting' occurs the ops chime in
<mrwes> ?
<mrwes> heh
<mrwes> but if I ask a question about a bug, I get no response?
<kklimonda> mrwes: I'm just teasing BUGabundo ;)
<kklimonda> mrwes: maybe your timing isn't right? mostly when I ask about bugs I get some response
<BUGabundo> mrwes: kklimonda is one of the few I actualy understend sarcams coming from, so I don't fuel it too much
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I get about 75% of the time
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you are probably the first person who gets me :D
 * kklimonda hugs BUGabundo 
 * BUGabundo mv should IONICE -c3 if it takes more then 10 secs!!! damn
<BUGabundo> actually *anything* that depends on IO should do it!
<BUGabundo> I've raised pidgin to c2 and still it locks due to a simple mv comand of 8GiBs of data
<kklimonda> oh?
<kklimonda> weird
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I never get irony/sarcams so consider your self *very* lucky
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: do you know who's working on getting gnome-shell into 9.10?
<BUGabundo> no
<mrwes> Sarcasm?
<BUGabundo> me ? never
<mrwes> I thrive on it :)
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-30
<mrwes> hrmm
<BUGabundo> mrwes: ahhhh coufh
<mrwes> you're still here?
<BUGabundo> aren't I always?
<BUGabundo> still trying to clear my mail backlog
<BUGabundo> won't have the time during this busy weekend
<BUGabundo> so it will grow even moe
<BUGabundo> *more
<mrwes> busy weekend?
<mrwes> you gotta work?
<mrwes> or is it a Portuguese holiday?
<mrwes> heh
<BUGabundo> 500 Children for Kid Day
<BUGabundo> amoung other activities, I'll make a FOSS showcase
<BUGabundo> with 3 other users
<mrwes> uh? 500 kids?
<mrwes> what do you do?
<BUGabundo> its from a bunch of schools
<BUGabundo> I have nothing to do with it
<BUGabundo> I just got invited by a LoCoTeam to help out
<mrwes> how old are the kids?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> eheh
<mrwes> hrmm
<BUGabundo> foo
<mrwes> foophy
<BUGabundo> bar
<DanaG> baz?
<DanaG> =þ
<mrwes> foobar?
<BUGabundo> droplbar
<mrwes> fafafaphooy
<BUGabundo> this is sooooooo OT eheeh
<mrwes> heh
<BUGabundo> me live with webcam http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bugabundo
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> :q!
<ikonia> oops
<BUGabundo> love you too ikonia
<ikonia> mode +b BUGabundo!*@*!#ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> ahh youre active
<ikonia> please join #ubuntu-ops
<BUGabundo> ikonia: aint I always?
<ikonia> I don't know
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system if you use it | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Alpha 1 Released: see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha1 | UDS coverage in #ubuntu-devel-summit. ! This is NOT a generic chat channel
<taggie> where is the appropriate queue to file a bug report for a battery/power issue? In Karmic, when my first battery hits 0% full, instead of swapping to the second battery (like 6.04-9.04), my laptop does an immediate shutdown.
<geirha> taggie: Not sure. I'd guess acpi. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi
 * ColdWind wonders what's the use of this channel
 * Don_Miguel suggests ColdWind read the topic
<ColdWind> Don_Miguel: I did, but I wonder anyway since there's so low traffic ;)
<TheInfinity> ColdWind: perhaps because its alpha?
<TheInfinity> and some ppl (at last) understood that alpha testing means much work?
<ColdWind> TheInfinity: I don't follow your logic
<TheInfinity> ColdWind: ok - other question - why should somebody install an alpha?
<ColdWind> TheInfinity: I guess people here do, right?
<Don_Miguel> perhaps to help find the places it breaks ...
<ColdWind> yep
<Don_Miguel> to help get them fixed
<ColdWind> or just beucase they need it
<TheInfinity> ColdWind: no.
<TheInfinity> ColdWind: you never need an alpha, especially not in this early state
<ColdWind> TheInfinity: you're assuming too much
<ColdWind> one might need software only in alpha and painful to backport
<TheInfinity> ColdWind: ppl who install it by your reason will get much problems when xorg breaks etc
<TheInfinity> ColdWind: so you should never install it by this reason - because you will be disappointed. it has a reason why its not for all ppl
<ColdWind> man, I *know* what's an alpha
<ghindo> Where are all the documents on gobby.ubuntu.com?  I'm not seeing anything.
<TheInfinity> well, then wheres the problem? if you want a bleeding edge distro you should use gentoo or arch ;)
<ColdWind> TheInfinity: yep, I'm former gentoo dev ;)
<Don_Miguel> in this case, it is the OS in Alpha as well as lots of software apps
<ColdWind> TheInfinity: anyway, there's no problem
<ColdWind> TheInfinity: I just did a comment about the traffic here, that alpha discussion was your thing
<TheInfinity> ColdWind: ubuntu is not gentoo, there are not so much freaks who love instable systems ;)
<ColdWind> heh, I guess so
<BluesKaj> Good Day folks
<tgpraveen1> so uds is over which feature are you most excited about?
<Twigathy> Shiny shiny boot screen [if I can get it to play nice with NFS root!]
<tgpraveen1> Twigathy: plymouth is not coming right so how will there be a shiny boot screen?
<Twigathy> ;_;
<Twigathy> Okay, I'll have to wait a while longer for that then ;)
<Sarvatt> possible i586 arch upgrade, and not sticking to 2.6.30 going by the gobby notes :D
<tgpraveen> hey guys I just heard soemtime back that banshee might replace rhthmbox
<tgpraveen> in karmic I really dislike the ui of banshee as it has some stupid decisions like the currently playing songs play bar (you know the one which moves forward as the song plays)
<tgpraveen> is so short and the album cover is displayed in small size
<tgpraveen> can this be changed by us?
<tgpraveen> what are you are opinions
<ColdWind> tgpraveen: someone could contribute a patch to add an option for big album covers and small titles or something like that
<ColdWind> sounds sensible
<tgpraveen> ColdWind: yeah someone whould should I file a bug
<tgpraveen> about this if yes where should I file it
<tgpraveen> launchpad or at banshee site
<tgpraveen> anyone know if this was thought about at UDS or banshee devs opinion
<ColdWind> tgpraveen: that should be a feature request for banshee
<tgpraveen> ColdWind: that Is a ui change so I doubt it would be called a feature request
<ColdWind> tgpraveen: it is a feature request if it's optional
<ColdWind> tgpraveen: anyway, it falls under the category of request, not bug
<tgpraveen> cok
<tgpraveen> ColdWind: ok
<gourgi> hey guys , i'm testing empathy in karmic.
<gourgi> anyone know if MSN file transfers are working?
<tgpraveen> gourgi: #telepathy
<tgpraveen> and I think NO
<gourgi> ok , thanks
<gourgi> also telepathy doesn't seem to understand basic irc commands, like /join
<gourgi> it seems strange to me that ubuntu devs decided to switch from pidgin
<robin0800> gourgi: try konversation
<gourgi> robin0800 i don't need an irc client , i'm just testing the new default messaging client and just mention what i dislike compared to pidgin
<BluesKaj> pidgin was trying to do too much ..everything to everyone webwise and it's irc option was clunky ...best to stick with apps that are specific to a network
<tgpraveen> BluesKaj: while hardcore irc users might want to use something dedicated to irc but still it is nice if everything works in something like empathy/pidgin
<tgpraveen> gourgi: these issues are known to the telepathy devs but are unlikely to be fixed by them anytime soon as it aitn a priority for them so maybe
<tgpraveen> someone from community can fix them this is hoped now that ubuntu is usint it as default so patches will come
<gourgi> i hope so too, i wish i could help but my programming skills are below zero
<BluesKaj> tgpraveen, hardcore user ..oh come now ..using an irc client for irc isn't hardcore :)
<tgpraveen> BluesKaj: yeah but needing a separate client for irc does. many people who rarely use irc can easily make do with  say pidgin
<BluesKaj> tgpraveen, I rarely use any IMs but i still use amsn if need be. I guess "hardcore user" is a matter of personal defintion
<tgpraveen> yeah I guess
<BluesKaj> I guess k3b is off the radar for a while til the k3b-devs catch up with kde4.3
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzI5NQ
<DanaG> hmm... no Plymouth.  But hey, KMS for radeon will be there, right?
<DanaG> usplash on top of KMS is good enough for me!
<DanaG> Oh, and last time I tried Plymouth, even on KMS, it didn't even work.  It just plain loads details.so.
<DanaG> i.e. text-mode boot.
<pace_t_zulu> anyone have problems with languages in firefox?
<ghindo> pace_t_zulu: Nope, what problem are you having?
<poseidon> Has anyone here used a NIC with the ralink rt73 chipset?
<poseidon> on karmic
<pace_t_zulu> language pack is set to en-GB but it should be en-US
<melvin> Hi. my latop does not play sound any more on karmic. i think its an alsa problem. is there anybody who can help me?
<Kalmi_> melvin, try OSS so that we can be sure it is an ALSA problem
<melvin> how can i try this?
<melvin> i tryed mplayer with "-ao oss" and "-ao alsa". both options doesnt bring up some sound
<Kalmi_> do this before trying: "pulseaudio -k"
<melvin> ok. pulse is stopped
<Kalmi_> now try mplayer with "-ao oss"
<melvin> ok. i think i found something. there seams to be a new pcm device, called PCM Wave2. but it does not apear on any volume control except wmix
<melvin> so now i can hear something.
<ColdWind> or just uninstall pulseaudio
<ColdWind> that works pretty good for me
<melvin> is there any chance to save my audio setting? i use fluxbox. on jaunty volume level was saved. on karmic it starts with volume level 0.
<melvin> oh realy? how can i remove pulse from ubuntu?
<melvin> i don't see any reason for using it
<ColdWind> melvin: I don't see it either
<ColdWind> just uninstall pulseaudio and libpulse* packages
<DanaG> grr, damn Evince.
<DanaG> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=551005
<ubottu> Gnome bug 551005 in general "evince takes over global keyboard shortcuts" [Minor,Resolved: duplicate]
<ColdWind> the downside is that you'll have to uninstall ubuntu-desktop, but it's a metapackage so no harm is done
<DanaG> It's enough to make me want to install Adobe's reader.
<DanaG> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=547164
<ubottu> Gnome bug 547164 in general "Support for media player keys interferes with the music player" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<DanaG> fixed?  yeah, it no longer BLOCKS the other keys....
<DanaG> but it DOES still interfere!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/339757
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339757 in evince "Evince goes full screen when pressing play on keyboard (dup-of: 263779)" [Low,Fix released]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 263779 in evince "Evince hijacks global multimedia keys" [Low,Fix released]
<DanaG> No, it's NOT a duplicate.
<DanaG> I hate when people mark things as duplicate when they're NOT duplicate.
<melvin> ColdWind: do i have to change audio setting s on vlc mplayer and so on?
<ColdWind> melvin: nope, it should just work. Although you might want to ensure that ALSA is selected in gnome's multimedia conf
<ColdWind> melvin: also, on /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf you might change ao=pulse,alsa for ao=alsa
<DanaG> I've added my own "two cents": https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/339757
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339757 in evince "Evince goes full screen when pressing play on keyboard (dup-of: 263779)" [Low,Fix released]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 263779 in evince "Evince hijacks global multimedia keys" [Low,Fix released]
<melvin> ColdWind: thx
<ColdWind> melvin: no problem
<melvin> ColdWind: It works perfectly. thx al lot
<melvin> i could save alsa settings with "#> alsactl store"
<ColdWind> melvin: do you have alsa-utils enabled on startup?
<ColdWind> iirc, that's what saves/restores alsa settings
<melvin> they are installed but not enabled. is this the default setting?
<ColdWind> melvin: probably
<melvin> huh, i see the script does all the alsactc stuff :-) thx again
<ColdWind> np again ;)
<melvin> see you later
<DanaG> I installed acroread to get rid of that damned fullscreen-hogging evince.
<DanaG> I HATE having my document reader steal my whole screen when I try to play or pause my music.
<ColdWind> DanaG: congrats
<DanaG> the only oddity: the options dialog resizes itself when you scroll through it.  It's especially amusing with wobbly enabled.
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-31
<mib_a91erz> hi would going from jaunty to karmic make me feel any difference
<mib_a91erz> is there better performance
<mib_a91erz> or any new features
<mib_a91erz> ?
<ziroday> mib_a91erz: if crashes and random failures mean feature to you :)
<guirevent> hi
<Zodiarche> Hello
<Zodiarche> i have a big problem with my sound. (pulseaudio) the login-screen-sound works. but firefox or other application dont give a sound.
<Zodiarche> what should i do?
<mlpug> i guess you should study what is the cause of the problem and submit correction or bugreport
<mrwes> or change your sound setttings to alsa and see if that works
<Zodiarche> how?
<mrwes> Zodiarche, system | prefs | sound
<Zodiarche> im under openbox
<Zodiarche> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/382124
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 382124 in pulseaudio "media-applications without sound ( pulseaudio )" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio should help him if he comes back
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
 * BluesKaj goes for more coffee
<tgpraveen> hi guys I need help I want to compile and install a apllication from git I need help how to do this
<tgpraveen> anyone?
<BluesKaj> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<tgpraveen> BluesKaj: hi I am trying to install empathy from git
<tgpraveen> so I installed git and git-core
<tgpraveen> and then I tried the command
<tgpraveen> git clone git://git.gnome.org/empathy
<tgpraveen> and then a lot of messages came up
<tgpraveen> and it completed successfully
<tgpraveen> and now I don't know what to do
<BluesKaj> tgpraveen, http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/gittutorial.html
<dupondje> Is karmic already stable enough to work a bit ? ;)
<DanaG> argh, anyone know what sets what apps are used for specific mime types?
<DanaG> I've set gmplayer as default for videos in Nautilus, but vuze ignores that setting and uses Totem.
<darnell> has anyone installed vmware with 9.10
<darnell> ?
<ColdWind> dupondje: it is IMO
<ColdWind> the question is always if it will be ;)
<DanaG> ah, figured it out... function name is "frequency", not "freq"
<Twigathy> hurrah, I plugged in my eSATA port multiplier widget and didn't get blkid going mental \o/
<Twigathy> Now is this a one-off or did something get fixed? :-)
<dupondje> ColdWind:  sound working ? I installed it some weeks ago, and had no sound ...
<dupondje> somebody knows if sound is still broken in 9.10 ? ;)
<calc> dupondje: that is generally very specific to just your machine, for me 9.10 sound has worked fine as it has for every release before that
<calc> they are working on trying to fix some of the issues that affect more users for 9.10 though
<dupondje> btw, I have a ppa, and want to make it compile packages on it for karmic, how could I do that ? :)
<calc> i think karmic isn't enabled for ppa yet
<Sarvatt> change the distro to karmic in debian/changelog :D
<bobesponja> hey
<bobesponja> anyone knows what's the best xorg config for intel cards on karmic?
<dupondje> Lets hope Audacious 2.0.1 gets into Karmic
<dupondje> is so much better than 1.5 :)
<calc> bobesponja: empty file :)
<calc> bobesponja: worked fine for me anyway
<calc> bobesponja: karmic has 2.7.x which appears to have fixed most of the weird bugs
<bobesponja> calc: thanks, that's nice, did you try compiz or any games with it?
<calc> bobesponja: no but i talked to the intel and ubuntu xorg guys about it, was at all hands/uds the past 2 weeks
<calc> i don't use compiz and don't play games either
<calc> but with jaunty i was bitten by weird xorg intel bugs which no longer happen on karmic
<bobesponja> k
<calc> aiui some of the bugs are fixed in jaunty-proposed as well
<bobesponja> what's jaunty-proposed?
<calc> bobesponja: like jaunty-updates but before they go into jaunty-updates
<calc> bobesponja: its a repository in /etc/apt/sources.list file
<calc> i think the jaunty-proposed isn't even mentioned in there to keep people from enabling that don't know how to fix their systems later
<bobesponja> it's not in there indeed
<calc> once something in jaunty-proposed has been tested long enough it eventually goes into jaunty-updates
<calc> but what is long enough depends on a per package basis
<calc> i'm not sure if the kernel packages for example ever get put into jaunty-updates
<bobesponja> I see, I'll just upgrade to karmic, I'm used to fixing +1 :)
<calc> ok
<bobesponja> anything known to be badly broken?
<calc> karmic may start to destabilize a bit over the next few weeks, but so far it seems solid
<calc> uds was this past week so the new crack will start trickling in
<bobesponja> k
<bobesponja> it usually break after alpha2  for me
<calc> yea we go into alpha 2 freeze on tuesday i think
<calc> which is right after uds so not much uploaded before alpha 2
<calc> which would explain why it breaks after alpha 2 when people start doing lots of new work :)
<bobesponja> heh, I see
<bobesponja> my next upgrade will probably be alpha3 then
<dupondje> can't wait for new packages :D
<kklimonda> do prism-google-mail support GAFYD?
<kklimonda> google apps for your domain*
<kklimonda> ok, I've created custom app
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-31
<BUGabundo> VLC does not support the audio or video format "XVID". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<BUGabundo> great.... gstream went wanky
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> if videos don't play
<BUGabundo> I better go to bed
<BUGabundo> cy
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I followed this guide http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-1010-maverick.html and get an "upgrade-broken" error upon sudo do-release-upgrade -d. See paste: http://pastebin.com/TneSwbih
<KurtKraut> What is the proper way to propose a feature for next Ubuntu release?
<BUGabundo_remote> bu dia!
<vish> KurtKraut: depends.. what feature?
<KurtKraut> vish, this one: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dns-cache-by-default
<vish> KurtKraut: for inclusion of a package by default you can bring it up in the desktop or devel-discuss mailing lists
<vish> KurtKraut: i bet very few have even seen/noticed that BP
<KurtKraut> vish, okay, I'll do that. Thanks!
<vish> np..
<KurtKraut> vish, I've been trying to promote this since Jaunty. Never got any sort of reply.
<vish> KurtKraut: promote? how? was this discussed in the mailing lists already?
<KurtKraut> vish, the only place I didn't mentioned it was through mailing list. Even in Ideastorm I've added it: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/20842/
<vish> KurtKraut: fyi, bah , rarely those get looked into ;p
<KurtKraut> vish, indeed :P
<vish> KurtKraut: best chance is the relevant mailing lists
<KurtKraut> vish, If my idea got an approval, is there a chance of being implemented on 10.10?
<vish> KurtKraut: brainstorm is a huge pool and there are way too many ideas , which makes it difficult for the good ones to get attention ;)
<vish> KurtKraut: i doubt it , we already had the UDS 2 weeks ago , but give it a shot and maybe 11.04? :)
<vish> in the uds most of the discussion about inclusion takes place
<KurtKraut> vish, ... I'm sad to hear that :/
<vish> KurtKraut: there are always exceptions ;)  and the earlier you start discussing it the bettr chances for inclusion in 11.04 ;)
<vish> KurtKraut: and it helps to file a bug about it too. bp are not really the place for such issues
<KurtKraut> vish, so I'll file a bug too. But against what?
<vish> KurtKraut: the package you want included by default , or was it network manager?
<vish> fwiw , we *might* move to conman for 11.04
<vish> err..  connman
<KurtKraut> vish, there are 3 possible packages that would do the job (DNS cache by default): dnsmasq (my prefered), nscd (used by openSUSE) or bind itself.
<KurtKraut> vish, DNS cache doesn't depend or need to rely on network-manager.
<vish> KurtKraut: hmm , then better off discussing in the ML
<joaopinto> KurtKraut, try sending a mail to the ubuntu-devel-discuss ML
<KurtKraut> Ok, I intend to post an email today about it.
<gl0wurm3wE> when ubuntu 10.10 Alpha 1 comes out what kernel will it have?
<hifi> 2.6.34 atm
<BUGabundo_remote> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=45470
<BUGabundo_remote> I love to see apps take control, over OUR preferences :S
<hifi> or does it
<hifi> I have 2.6.34 but it might be from the xorg-edgers PPA
<BUGabundo_remote> Maverick is expected to ship with .35
<BUGabundo_remote> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.34.5.4 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<gl0wurm3wE> cool, how stable is the .34 kernel and are changes in .35 very critical?
<hifi> .35 is not released yet
<gl0wurm3wE> !info gnome
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.28+1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 16 kB, installed size 56 kB
<gl0wurm3wE> !info Dependency
<ubottu> Package Dependency does not exist in maverick
<gl0wurm3wE> !info maverick
<ubottu> Package maverick does not exist in maverick
<BUGabundo_remote> gl0wurm3wE: please stop abusing the bot :)
<BUGabundo_remote> use packages.ubuntu.com instead
<gl0wurm3wE> k
<David-T> or at the very least, /msg
<gl0wurm3wE> will do
<gl0wurm3wE> so if 10.10 will ship with .35, then will the work done on .34 be ported to .35? Is that the standard procedure to target odd kernel releases on odd numbered releases?
<gl0wurm3wE> Just curious
<SwedeMike> gl0wurm3wE: there is nothing magical about odd or even numbered releases.
<gl0wurm3wE> i didn't think it was magical, i was just trying to figure out the kernel number for the next long term support release
<gl0wurm3wE> kind of like how there will never be a supported .33 ubuntu kernel
<gl0wurm3wE> it also shows that development of ubuntu takes twice as long to release then a stable kernel dose
<gl0wurm3wE> it also makes sense to dev. on a stable kernel and target the dev. kernel to be released
<arand> LiveCDs \o/
<funkyHat> gstreamer is complaining about wma8 and wmv8 files, but when I click on the "look for a package that has the right decoder" button it says it can't find one
<bjsnider> funkyHat, where are the video samples you're looking at?
<funkyHat> bjsnider: just some of the stuff in my music folder
<funkyHat> Typically I can't find any examples now...
<BUGabundo_remote> bjsnider: I got that yesterday
<BUGabundo_remote> both wma, divx,xvid, etc
<BUGabundo_remote> gstreamer is busted
<bjsnider> yeah but i'm just wondering if my version isn't
<bjsnider> i'd need a sample of the content first
<BUGabundo_remote> get any current tv show rip
<BUGabundo_remote> or I can run it in debug here, if you want
<BUGabundo_remote> totem totem-common totem-dbg totem-mozilla totem-plugins
<BUGabundo_remote> humm
<BUGabundo_remote> some updates
<BUGabundo_remote> let me see if its fixed
<BUGabundo_remote> The following packages are BROKEN:  gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad kdelibs5-plugins mplayer update-manager
<BUGabundo_remote> The following NEW packages will be installed:  libdirectfb-1.2-9{a}
<BUGabundo_remote> The following packages will be REMOVED:  libdirectfb-1.2-0{a}
<BUGabundo_remote> The following packages will be upgraded:  kdelibs5-data libsdl1.2debian libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<BUGabundo_remote> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BUGabundo_remote>   gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad: Depends: libdirectfb-1.2-0 but it is not installable  mplayer: Depends: libdirectfb-1.2-0 but it is not installable  update-manager: Depends: update-manager-core (= 1:0.141) but 1:0.140 is installed kdelibs5-plugins: Depends: kdelibs5-data (= 4:4.4.80-0ubuntu2) but 4:4.4.80-0ubuntu3 is to be installed.
<bjsnider> i mean specifically the wmv8 codec
<BUGabundo_remote> back
<BUGabundo_remote> darn NX
<Ian_Corne> anyonelse getting this: Unpacking replacement ffmpeg ...
<Ian_Corne> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ffmpeg_4%3a0.6~svn20100505-1ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/ffmpeg/libx264-baseline.ffpreset', which is also in package libavcodec52 4:0.5.1-1ubuntu1
<Ian_Corne> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<bjsnider> Ian_Corne, your ffmpeg and libavcodec packages don't match
<Ian_Corne> Yes
<Ian_Corne> and I can't remove any of them
<Ian_Corne> nor will aptitude or apt do it
<bjsnider> libavcodec might not be published in the archive yet
<funkyHat> Ian_Corne: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg/+bug/587369
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 587369 in ffmpeg (Ubuntu) "package ffmpeg 4:0.5.1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/ffmpeg/libx264-baseline.ffpreset', which is also in package libavcodec52 4:0.5.1-1ubuntu1" [High,Triaged]
<BUGabundo> great :( gwibber is broken
<dupondje> héhé BUGabundo  :)
<dupondje> thats alpha life
<BUGabundo> gstream is broken, kdelibs are broken, now gwibber
<BUGabundo> and we aren't even in A1 :\
<dupondje> well its now that it starts to break :)
<BUGabundo> $ mplayer
<BUGabundo> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libavutil.so.49: cannot open shared object file: No such file or direct
<BUGabundo> damn it
<dupondje> wasnt it FTBFS
<dupondje> its on  the MoM list
<dupondje> lets check if we can sync/merge
<chrisccoulson> your issue is that the libavutil binary is empty
<dupondje> http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/m/mplayer/current/changelog => contains ubuntu changelog .. is there any specific reason for that ?
<knittl> wah, metacity is crashing again
<knittl> after new updates
<dupondje> not here :)
<knittl> :-/
<knittl> my x was frozen so i had to magic-reisub my pc
<knittl> now it's crashing again
<knittl> when trying to install the .debs i get »a newer version is already installed«
<knittl> is there an alternate wm i can use for now?
<knittl> ok, kwin works for now xD
<dupondje> BUGabundo: seems like we have to wait :) mplayer in unstable has no gui atm
<dupondje> there is new package in NEW
<dupondje> gonne wait for that
<BUGabundo> dupondje: if it was only mplayer I would survive
<BUGabundo> no codecs for ANY player, not so much
<BUGabundo> already missing the HOG gwibber
<BUGabundo> $ gwibber-service -o -d
<BUGabundo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<BUGabundo>   File "/usr/bin/gwibber-service", line 43, in <module>
<dupondje> BUGabundo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg-extra/+bug/587424
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 587424 in ffmpeg-extra (Ubuntu) "libavutil-extra-49 is empty (except /usr/share/doc)" [High,Triaged]
<Ian_Corne> That's not the main problem yet I think :D
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: I agree
<BUGabundo> there's something causeing all this codec/gstreamer probs
<dupondje> BUGabundo: well all the codecs are empty
<dupondje> titlte is not correct ... :D
<Ian_Corne> ah
<dupondje> try appling the debdiff included
<dupondje> build it
<dupondje> try it :D
<dupondje> "This is … what you might have expected to happen when you delete the dh_install line from debian/rules."
<dupondje> :P
<Ian_Corne> i've also been getting bash: /etc/bash_completion.d/apt: line 32: syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<Ian_Corne> anyone else
<arand> Ian_Corne: everyone.
<Ian_Corne> ok
<knittl> Ian_Corne: 2 extraneous semicolons
<Ian_Corne> I've been looking at the file
<Ian_Corne> oh must have missed it
<Ian_Corne> ah yes
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: me too
<BUGabundo> im on that bug
<BUGabundo> but don't have it on hand
<BUGabundo> can't start KMail to check email now either
<BUGabundo> so no help from me
<Ian_Corne> You don't have any backup lucid system? :D
<Ian_Corne> or run a vm with lucid in your maverick? :D
<arand> bug 546794
<BUGabundo> I got all the systems
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546794 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "[revert, causes errors] Smarter lib* aware autocompletion?" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546794
<BUGabundo> I got VMs for karmic and lucid
<BUGabundo> a laptop in karmic
<BUGabundo> and a bunch of pendrives on all  lucid versions
<BUGabundo> 23 and 64 bits
<BUGabundo> thanks arand
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: but I'm a die hard , hard core
<BUGabundo> FIXIT cause I'll be here nagging about it not working
<BUGabundo> anyone wants to look at douch desktop?
<BUGabundo> broken too
<arand> I just started migrating to Lucid :> With the hopeful prospect of replacinging my kk install once (if ever) we get btrfs in mm..
<Ken8521> when is the ISO gonna be out again? june 3?
<arand> Ken8521: First daily live came today, alternate some days ago, alpha will be when alpha is scheduled ↑↑ topic.
<Ken8521> arand, the topic doesn't say anything about when the ISO's is or were released
<arand> Ken8521: It has a release schedule.
<Ken8521> yeah, but it doesn't really say when the ISO's were released
<arand> Ken8521: Nope. But it's implied that one will get released for alphas/betas at least.
<Ken8521> arand, do you think i didn't read it before asking the question? "implied".. is not an answer.
<Ken8521> as you said.
<arand> I'm not sure if the non-announcing of the start of liveCD building is intentional..
<Ken8521> arand, if you didn't have an answer, why did you even bother responding w/ completely irrelevant babble?
<arand> Ken8521: Sorry, but I did say that an iso was out today, which I figured was an answer.
<Ken8521> then you pointed me at the topic like i'm some kind of retard and didn't read it.. and it(nor any of the links) say anything about when the iso was released
<arand> Ken8521: Sorry, wrong of me, it was rather rude I admit.
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<BUGabundo>   freepats{u} libcdaudio1{u} libdc1394-22{u} libdirac-encoder0{u} libfftw3-3{u} libflite1{u} libgme0{u} libgsm1{u}libiptcdata0{u} libkate1{u}  libmimic0{u} libofa0{u} liborc-0.4-0{u} libwildmidi0{u}
<itdock> mmm
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-01
<arand> Could anyone confirm a FTBFS on current rhythmbox please?
<robin0800> arand: I know banshee loads and crashes
<arand> Fail to build from source, the crash on launch for RB is likely another issue...
<robin0800> arand: yes probably
<arand> Mind testing? (1. get source 2. pbuild it)
<robin0800> arand: sorry I don't build any packages
<arand> robin0800: Ah Fairynuff... (It's not hard once you do it ;-)
<robin0800> arand: sure its not but I feel I don't have time to do that and try to just get debs'
<arand> robin0800: Hehe, no tricking you into it.
<arand> Goodies, that's rhythmbox all figured out, at least..
<summers> i would like to announce a new ubuntu channel, #ubuntu-faggots, all are welcome to join
<BUGabundo_remote> oh look,marshmallows \w/
<BUGabundo_remote> " I will note that this will be the last feature update I intend to do for GStreamer packages on Fedora 12. As GStreamer updates are quite intrusive and can have unexpected consequences, I don’t like to push new packages into releases unless I run them myself and can easily debug them. So if you want up-to-date GStreamer packages, you will always have to run the latest Fedora release – or of course any non-released alpha, beta or 
<BUGabundo_remote> "With today’s GStreamer update, you are able to watch WebM videos. That means you can enjoy Youtube with a stock Fedora 13."
<BUGabundo_remote> no wonder I lost all gstreamer last weekend :\
<DanaG> heh, and Fedora says they "don't recommend" doing dist-upgrades.
<DanaG> One reason, among many, I prefer Ubuntu.
<BUGabundo_remote> woot
<BUGabundo_remote> kdelibs fixed
<BUGabundo_remote> kmail lives once again
<Ian_Corne> synaptic is quite powerful
<Ian_Corne> it managed to repair my broken system
<Ian_Corne> apt-get and aptitude and update-manager failed
<BUGabundo_remote> wow
<BUGabundo_remote> that's a 1st
<oxymoron> May I ask, the Akonadi is it possible for it to MAYBE make it until Maverick stable release?
<BUGabundo_remote> oxymoron: what do you mean?
<BUGabundo_remote> is it supposed to go?
<oxymoron> BUGabundo_remote: Nvm, I confused myself. They would be delayed for KDE 4.5, but its marginal between KDE 4.5 and Maverick release.
<knittl> metacity working for everybody now?
<knittl> kwin as a replacement sucks …
<peks> test
<BUGabundo_remote> pong
<Sarvatt> niice, codec installer wanted to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad (which I know is messed up), I press install thinking it actually got updated, then it removes half the desktop without even mentioning it or asking for confirmation :)
<arand> Hmm, takeaway: stick to aptitude-cli, I guess?
<BUGabundo_remote> broken here too
<BUGabundo_remote> update a 1 h or so
<BUGabundo_remote> gym time
<BUGabundo_remote> bbl
<Sarvatt> but I like bugs like that!
<Sarvatt> oh, even funnier, it removed totem
<charlie-tca> Well, doesn't that fix the issue of it not working?
<ChogyDan> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<gbillings_> Is 10.10 Alpha out yet?
<Pici> gbillings_: I believe that it was scheduled for Thursday.
<Pici> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Maverick Meerkat (10.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<patdk-wk> heh? I thought it was getting changed to release on the 10th :)
<patdk-wk> oh wait, it does
<patdk-wk> heh, mistread the first number as the day :)
<gbillings_> pici: thank you
<dupondje> oh yea, firefox is BROOKEN :p
<patdk-wk> fix it!
<malnilion_> It is not firefox that breaks, it is only yourself /matrix
<z0rt|work> ahaha
<voyager1> que tal os va ubuntu?
<knittl> dupondje: metacity again?
<dupondje> knittl: seems so
<knittl> me too :(
<knittl> i installed kwin to have a workable environment
<knittl> kwin sucks :D
<dupondje> well there a fixed metacity packages
<dupondje> in some ppa :P
<knittl> they are older than the packages from apt
<danbhmav> are you guys able to do much in maverick?  I keep losing window borders
<knittl> danbhmav: same problem we have
<danbhmav> i c
<knittl> try to get fixed packages from the ppa, or use a different WM
<danbhmav> do you know what ppa?
<knittl> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/sandbox/+packages
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/sandbox/+packages
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/sandbox/+files/metacity-common_2.30.1-1ubuntu1+fta1_all.deb
<knittl> they worked for me, but after recent upgrades it doesn't work again
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/sandbox/+files/metacity_2.30.1-1ubuntu1+fta1_amd64.deb
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/sandbox/+files/metacity_2.30.1-1ubuntu1+fta1_i386.deb
<danbhmav> 			thankyou!
<dupondje> somebody feels trying to find out whats the real issue is in metacity ?
<dupondje> I guess some dependency not up-to-date
<knittl> how can i force a .deb to be installed (downgraded)?
<knittl> ok, dpkg -i does that
<knittl> great, metacity is back ♥♥
<dupondje> hmmm
<dupondje> metacity bug seems to be caused by something in gtk+
<arand> dupondje: I though that bug was fixed in metacity with Bug #584287 and just pending approval?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 584287 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Unexpected X error (BadDrawable) causing metacity to abort in maverick" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584287
<dupondje> well the change in metacity is more a workaround
<arand> dupondje: Oh, by the way I just poked #ubuntu-desktop about 30min before you joined :)
<dupondje> héhé :P
<arand> dupondje: Ah, ok, so the CSD in gtk is the real issue, and that's where it should be addressed?
<dupondje> don't know if its the csd
<dupondje> but its most likely gtk+ yea
<arand> Well according to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/584287/comments/9 the CSD patch introduced it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 584287 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Unexpected X error (BadDrawable) causing metacity to abort in maverick" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> so what's breaking tonight?
<arand> BUGabundo: metacity, still :)
 * charlie-tca wonders why BUGabundo thinks anything would be breaking?
<BUGabundo> arand: not affected
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: it shouldn't! we aren't still on A1
<dupondje> guys, somebody knows if there is a easy way to make a debian box build ubuntu packages ? :p
<arand> Rhythmbox is fixed though \o/
<charlie-tca> We hope to get to A1 soon, though
<BUGabundo> usually breaks on A2, then on each freeze
<charlie-tca> ;-)
<BUGabundo> and finally all hell breaks lose on FF
<arand> Yea, FF is the worst, if only there were no FF, ubuntu would be solid as a rock
<BUGabundo> my currente bugs: desktopcouch, bash complition, codecs, muted sound on boot
<BUGabundo> arand: +1
<dupondje> bash_completion got fixed
<knittl> bash completion is fixed
<BUGabundo> not here
<BUGabundo> and I just updated
<BUGabundo> nothing related to it
<BUGabundo> The following packages have been kept back:  libsdl1.2debian libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be upgraded:  libdb4.8 python-apt update-notifier update-notifier-common
<arand> Patch was reverted :/ (Why on earth was the syntax error not just fixed!?)
<arand> BUGabundo: 1:1.1-3ubuntu4 ?
<knittl> omgloll
<BUGabundo> arand: too lazy to manually completer the package name :)
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 1:1.1-3ubuntu4
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> placebo?
<BUGabundo> now looks ok
<BUGabundo> but I don't recall seeing any packages related
<arand> They snuck it in unseen.
<BUGabundo> ok, one less
<knittl> have fun guys, i'm off to bed
<knittl> good night
<arand> knittl: night
<BUGabundo> my currente bugs: desktopcouch, codecs, muted sound on boot
<knittl> hilight me in case CSD gets fixed
<knittl> BUGabundo: muted sound seems to be a regression, i remember the bug from both karmic and lucid
<BUGabundo> yeah, I talked to crimsun a week ago
<BUGabundo> he said he had a new alsa branch
<knittl> BUGabundo: alsamixer to change volume of master and speaker channels
<BUGabundo> but not fixed
<BUGabundo> need to ping him
<knittl> ok, bye :)
<BUGabundo> how great.... chromium is mad too :(
<BUGabundo> $ ubuntu-bug couchdb-bin
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> it traces :(
<BUGabundo> bad apport
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apport/packaging_impl.py:93: DeprecationWarning: Attribute 'CurrentVer' of the 'apt_pkg.Package' object is deprecated, use 'current_ver' instead.  cur_ver = self._apt_pkg(package)._pkg.CurrentVer
<BUGabundo> should I file that too?
<BUGabundo> file with apport a bug on apport :S
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/couchdb/+bug/588478
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 588478 in couchdb (Ubuntu) "RuntimeError: Can not find port of couchdb. " [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> if anyone can reproduce with gwibber, please confirme it
<BUGabundo> thanks
<dupondje> BUGabundo: the apport issue seems easy :p
<dupondje> fix it
<dupondje> :P
<BUGabundo> anyone else with chromium daily seeing artifacts?
<BUGabundo> come on guys... don't leave me here hanging
<BUGabundo> someone is using chromium, right?
<dupondje> nop :)
 * BUGabundo tries a temp profile $ chromium-browser --temp-profile
<yofel> "artifacts" ?
<BUGabundo> ok, that looks fine, clearing cache and restart
<BUGabundo> humm still shows
<arand> BUGabundo: gwibber... I'm on try 4 now, but so far it seems the same
<BUGabundo> uploading screenshot yofel
<BUGabundo> yofel: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/Screenshot-1.png
<BUGabundo> oh great
<BUGabundo> now dropbox is dieing too
<yofel> heh
<BUGabundo> yofel: http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=1733
<arand> BUGabundo: Confirm'd it
<yofel> haha, I'll try it after updates are finished
<BUGabundo> yofel: I can't reproduce on a clena profile
<BUGabundo> rt @Dropbox: hi all - amazon s3 is currently having problems that may cause your dropbox to spin. we're told it should be resolved soon - sit tight!
<BUGabundo> breakage day :!
<dupondje> ok
<dupondje> bug is not metacity
<dupondje> but gtk+
<arand> dupondje: Isn't it so that metacity will need some patching to get along with CSD, so that the initial break is inevitable and not a definite fault of GTK+ ?
 * arand has no idea, but since fta did the patch there and all, he might know what he's doing...
<dupondje> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/48876588/gtk%2B2.0_2.21.0-1ubuntu1_2.21.0-1ubuntu2.diff.gz => search gdk_screen_get_default_colormap :p
<arand> dupondje: So pretty much system->default should be switched back in there instead, you say?
<dupondje> not that it should be switched back
<dupondje> but there it goes wrong
<dupondje> as with fta's patch, it never calls that function, and just uses system_default
<allquixotic> The vmwgfx Gallium3D driver seems like it's nearing completion; it only needs some bugfixes to the 2d rendering. Are there plans to include it in Maverick? If we pull the right libdrm and mesa versions, Maverick could have full 2d + 3d acceleration in an Ubuntu guest in VMware Workstation and VMware Player.
<allquixotic> I've been testing it with a custom-built 2.6.35-rc1 and the latest mesa 7.8 branch, and the 3d performance is amazing.
<Daekdroom> allquixotic, mesa 7.8 doesn't have anything "lastest"
<allquixotic> Daekdroom: the 7.8 branch of mesa has commits from 5 days ago. The mesa/7.8 git branch is not equivalent to the Mesa 7.8.1 tarball. Sorry for not specifying
<allquixotic> more exactly, I'm using this: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/log/?h=7.8
<BUGabundo> humm why is apport tagging my bugs as unity, when im running gnome !?
<arand> BUGabundo: Got unity installed?
<BUGabundo> ofc
<arand> BUGabundo: In any case, report a bug about it ;)
<BUGabundo> will do
<BUGabundo> arand: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/588512
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 588512 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport tags as unity" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> now to file the one of the DeprecationWarning:
<BUGabundo> humm apport or python?
<arand> BUGabundo: How cute, it tagged your bug about it with unity :>
<BUGabundo> orly :p
<dupondje> hmz
<dupondje> how can I add a bug to another package ?
<dupondje> in launchpad :P
<jpds> dupondje: bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<packages>/+filebug?no-redirect ?
<arand> dupondje: also affects distribution?
<dupondje> arand: doesn't seem to work :s
<dupondje> jpds: not a new bug, but add existing bug to another package
<BUGabundo> dupondje: affects paclkage?
<dupondje> BUGabundo: where do you see that ? :P
<arand> dupondje: It should.
<BUGabundo> sorry
<BUGabundo> affects project
<BUGabundo> Also affects distribution/package
<BUGabundo> actually I'm wrong
<BUGabundo> Also affects distribution
<BUGabundo> is what you want dupondje
<arand> dupondje: affects project for linking upstream and the like, affects distribuition for another ubuntu package
<dupondje> ok found :D
<dupondje> thx
<arand> It took me a while before I had a good mental rule to figure that out..
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/584287
<dupondje> commented :p
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 584287 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Unexpected X error (BadDrawable) causing metacity to abort in maverick" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<arand> dupondje: Just so you know, fta did point out that dropping the CSD patch solved the problem back in comment #9 ;)
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-02
<arand> Seems like the metacity fix is being pushed finally, (wouldn't be to fun to have that in A1...)
<gbillings> how to upgrade to 10.10 prealpha?
<arand> gbillings: Don't know if do-release-upgrade -d   has been enabled, yet, otherwise, grab a daily build for freshinstall, or edit sources.list. disable PPAs, etc. and use aptitude.
<gbillings> arand: gracias!
<arand> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<gnomefreak> arand: ~A1
<gnomefreak> normally
<gbillings> arand: is there and update-manage flag that I could use to prevent the download of such large file?
<arand> gnomefreak: The guided updates tends to get enabled around that time?
<arand> gbillings: such large what?
<gnomefreak> arand: yes normally right after but deends on how over booked mvo is
<gbillings> what I mean is something like: $ update-manager -x ; a large iSO
<arand> gbillings: You don't get an iso via update-manager -d (or do-release-upgrade)
<gbillings> never mind i phrased incorectly my bad
 * gnomefreak has to update my rsync/zsync srcipts if i ever find out other problem
<gnomefreak> arand: any chance you know of an app/tool that will mount a drive that cant be mounted normally?
<arand> gnomefreak: mounted *unnormally* in what way exactly? (I probably don't know..)
 * gnomefreak thinking on how to put it
<arand> I mean, you could use foresic tools to extract data, I guess..
<gnomefreak> arand: it seems it is a currupt part./format and at best i can get the data or even format drive would be the best
 * gnomefreak doesnt have 3billon dollar microscope
 * arand has used photorec with some success on corrupted filesystems.
<gnomefreak> arand: on Linux?
<arand> Indeed.
<gnomefreak> testdisk :)
<gnomefreak> at least that is what a search for photorec showed from our repos
<arand> I've head that sleuth-toolkit is supposed to be something similar as well...
<arand> gnomefreak: Yep, that's the one, testdisk is a partition table recovery utility/rewriter
<gnomefreak> all this for a damn USB stick well 2 of them
<arand> One of a couple of apps from cgsecurity
 * gnomefreak hopes for GUI i dont want to think anymore today
<arand> photorec is ncurses, but it's fairly straightforward.
<gnomefreak> ncurses is fine as long as i dont have to think ;)
<arand> It will make a terrible organisatory mess of the files it recovers though, but that's unavoidable I guess, since it doesn't recover directory structures, afaik
 * gnomefreak doesnt care if it splits all text files into 15 piences as long as the stick becomes useful again
<arand> gnomefreak: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step has a nice guide...
<gnomefreak> arand: thanks
<arand> gnomefreak: but for the stick to become useful again...? That's just a reformat isn't it?
<gnomefreak> arand: yeah if i cant get data back but i think something just happened that hasnt happened in days be back in a few
 * arand is slightly compfused by that sentance
<gnomefreak> arand: one of the drives mounted but not the one i had hoped for
 * gnomefreak wonder what changed. be back in a few see if i cant get other one to work
<arand> I've had issues with usb stick suddenly not mounting and seemingly loosing partition tabe or something, but I figured it was because it was old a worn...
<gnomefreak> this one is the one with the data on it and its the one not working and my luck continues
<gnomefreak> arand: it seems that the usb stick has to be mounted for testdisk to work it seems
<arand> Um, no, it needs a device sdX though.
<gnomefreak> yeah see that now. just have to remember what it "should" be, but hell im looking
<gnomefreak> this i have it :)
<gnomefreak> think
<arand> dmesg would show what it turns up as presumably
 * gnomefreak would have thought it was sdd1 but seems im wrong
<gnomefreak> Unable to open file or device /dev/sdd with or without the 1 at the end
<gnomefreak> EXT3 FS on sdd1, internal journal  it is on sdd1
<arand> guess: sudo?
<gnomefreak> arand: not even sure if it is sdd1 now dmesg is showing sdd1 and sdb1 as removable drives
<gnomefreak> sda and sdb are hard disks so sdc or sdd would be right
<arand> testdisk works on drives, not partitions ( since it's a partition table recovery tool) photorec works on either, I think, or just on a dd-copy
<gnomefreak> dmesgt is still showing the lexar that i dont have plugged in
<gnomefreak> error -110 is popular from dmesg :)
<mininessie> i upgraded to ubuntu 10.10 now i don't have my minimize maximize close buttons
<arand> mininessie: Whole window decorations gone?
<mininessie> yes all i have is the menus like file edir view etc
<gnomefreak> mininessie: disable compiz
<gnomefreak> see if that helps (it should)
<gnomefreak> be back smoke and think
<mininessie> gnomefreak: i don't have compiz i don't think
<arand> gnomefreak: mininessie Actually enabling compiz is what might work...
<mininessie> arand: i tried it didn't work
<arand> mininessie: Is the whole window border gone, and this happens when you start firefox?
<mininessie> arand: it affects all my windows
<mininessie> arand: yes
<arand> mininessie: than install metaciy metacity-common and libmetacity-private0 from https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/sandbox/+packages
<arand> mininessie: This should get updated soon, but it's the same fix as will be pushed through the normal updates I think
<gnomefreak> there was a bug on compiz causing that problem at least a few weeks ago
<gnomefreak> maybe light-themes?
<gnomefreak> ok 100% sure it is sdd
<arand> Um, maybe no.
<arand> Bug #584287
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 584287 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Unexpected X error (BadDrawable) causing metacity to abort in maverick" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584287
<gnomefreak> sda sda are both hard disks sdc IIRC is usb mouse
<gnomefreak> i dont think that is the bug he is seeing
<arand> Do you have a sdX device name for your mouse? freaky...
<arand> I think it is
<gnomefreak> atnot sure
<gnomefreak> arand: not sure evenm
<gnomefreak> sifting through dmesg is not fun or fast
<arand> And "nessie" might be a she, even.
<gnomefreak> [    0.373923] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input2
<arand> gnomefreak: grep sd
<arand> with some -C# I guess
<mininessie> arand: okay i installed them now what
<gnomefreak> [    6.671451] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
<gnomefreak> than what is sdd
<arand> mininessie: Either relogin, or run metacity --replace &disown in a treminal
<arand> s/treminal/terminal/
<gnomefreak> thats why fta has been busy
<mininessie> arand: thanks for the fix
<arand> mininessie: worked well?
<mininessie> arand: yes
<gnomefreak> [ 1878.905976] EXT3 FS on sdd1, internal journal tells me it is sdd1 for usb stick. no doubt in my mind
<arand> gnomefreak: THe fix was posted a while ago, no one sponsored it 'till now :(
<gnomefreak> and i still cant get testdisk running using a /dev/*
 * gnomefreak goes to look at bug report
<mininessie> what will be changed visually in ubuntu 10.10 without upgrading to gnome 3 or gnome shell
<arand> mininessie: Windicators, seems to be a main thing, maybe new ubuntu font
<mininessie> arand: okay
 * gnomefreak tried 10.10 to get usb stick working and fiesty/karmic/lucid and maverick and win. atm on Lucid for this try again
<gnomefreak> that explains why i didnt get a GUI :)
<gnomefreak> arand: yes i remember that bug
<arand> And the Client-Side-Decorations (enabling windicators) is what made this bug in metacity crop up :D
 * gnomefreak misses the days when i was able to log in once in LP
<mininessie> i bet conanical is already working on 11.04
<gnomefreak> mininessie: give us some time we just got out of gates for 10.10
<gnomefreak> we(them) havent picked a name yet
<mininessie> gnomefreak: well how can they have an alpha already
<arand> mininessie: It's planned, but all work goes into 10.10 atm.
<arand> mininessie: There's no alpha for 11.04 ...
<mininessie> arand: okay will 10.10 have a dock
<gnomefreak> arand: what do you make of this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/443068/
<arand> mininessie: I would guess not
<gnomefreak> not likely
<gnomefreak> UDS just finished a couple of weeks ago so there is nothing set in stone yet
<arand> mininessie: ubuntu unity will have a sidebar though, and a pretty different, mutter/clutter-something interface
<mininessie> arand: well the global menu is like mac
<arand> I'm not completely sure if unity is supposed to replace netbook edition or whatever
<gnomefreak> oh you have got to be kidding me with unity :(
<arand> Yea, but grobal menu is only happening on unity (NBE) I think
<arand> gnomefreak: Whatso?
<arand> *unity, (and NBE?)
<gnomefreak> IIRC Unity is Ubuntu+-M$
<gnomefreak> but reading
<arand> gnomefreak: Well unity isn't ubuntu light (which is supposed to use unity) is
<arand> *isn't,
<arand> "A dual-boot in every home"
<arand> I don't really think the idea is that bad per see, since it's what everyone does the first time they get onto ubuntu anyways, I would guess
 * gnomefreak didnt but yes i see what you mean
<arand> And possibly a way to sneak into the resellers market... it makes bucketloads of sense from canonicals point of view, whether or not it's FSF or Boycottnovell, or loathe-M$ -friendly, that's a whole nother matter.. and likely something which canonical doesn't care too much about.
<mininessie> arand: can i get the new gnome main menu without upgrading to gnome shell or gnome 3
<gnomefreak> i dont think so but havent tried
<mininessie> okay
 * gnomefreak thinks PhotoRec is great in theory but it still only is useful for hard disks but still playing with it
<gnomefreak> doesnt gnome-shell give you an option on to load gnoem or gnome-shell from login screen
<mininessie> punch me
<bukayoo> flash crashing on chromium..any idea? fresh install
<Volkodav> very early marriage
<knittl> #584287
<knittl> bug #584287
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 584287 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "Unexpected X error (BadDrawable) causing metacity to abort in maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584287
<knittl> This bug was fixed in the package metacity - 1:2.30.1-1ubuntu2
<knittl> dupondje:
<dupondje> I know :)
<knittl> ah, you're still awake :>
<knittl> ah, you commented with the diff and gtk+ assumption
<knittl> dupondje: but the new packages haven't made it to the repos yet?
<dupondje> there is always some delay :(
<dupondje> now I gonne look to fix my other system :s
<dupondje> since I replaced cpu, it segfaults @ random :s
<dupondje> I have no idea :s
<DanaG> memtest?
<dupondje> did that, works fine :s
<DanaG> hmm.
<DanaG> WEird.
<dupondje> DanaG: http://dupondje.be/DSCF1025.JPG :P
<DanaG> Hardware name: Syatem Product Name.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> System Product Name.
<DanaG> Nice.
<dupondje> :P
<DanaG> Sounds similar to the "To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M."
<BUGabundo_remote> tear your eyes out :O
<BUGabundo_remote> ohh I got LOADs of those messages in my BIOS
<DanaG> most awesome thing on my laptop: serial-over-lan.
<DanaG> Handy for grabbing full stacktraces.
<BUGabundo_remote> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=45625
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone else can reproduce with chromium dialy?
<gnomefreak> mvo: have you enabled -d in update-manager yet?
<mvo> gnomefreak: yes, but it will only work if the user sets "release-upgrades" to "normal" in /etc/update-manager/ release-upgrades
<gnomefreak> mvo: thanks
<mvo> np
<gnomefreak> mvo: i dont see a way of changing the settings for "normal" i am guessing just removing the #'s at "normal"
<gnomefreak> mvo: here is what i am seeing http://paste.ubuntu.com/443302/
<mvo> gnomefreak: there is a gui for it in software-properties-gtk (that is installed by default)
<gnomefreak> mvo: thanks
<mvo> gnomefreak: under "update" and release upgrades
<dupondje> update-manager -d works since some time? I did upgrade from lucid to maverick with it already :)
<gnomefreak> mine was set to LTS and really shouldnt have been IMO since this box is Lucid
<yofel> erm, lucid is lts?
<yofel> and lts->lts upgrades are the default there
<BUGabundo_remote> LOL
<yofel> ok, got the kde mess sorted out on my other pc, guess I'll upgrade this later
<BUGabundo_remote> come one gnomefreak.... what a fail :)
<BUGabundo_remote> wei
 * gnomefreak wonders why i cant launch anything from "Favorites" wonders why they are there 
 * gnomefreak gets the feeling gnome3 will not make it in 10.10
<gnomefreak> ok off for a bit.
<jmfthevci> Just upgraded 10.04 > 10.10. Module recompiles fail as /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.34-5-generic/includes/linux has incomplete contents. autoconf.h is missing and version.h does not appear correct.  Anyone else seen this?
<jmfthevci> Upgrade was othewise OK. No issues. Running on VMware. Re-comple of VMware Tools is failing because of this issue.
<jmfthevci> Is this worth a bug report or not?
<jmfthevci> Sorted. autoconf.h and utsrelease have been moved to includes/generated. This will mess up VMware and their tools scripts (vmware-config.pl)
<jmfthevci> (bit of a one-sided conversation that...)
<yofel> heh
<yofel> would be a bug in vmware then IMHO
<jmfthevci> Yup, a bug in vmware but only because the kernel team moved the file? Why? Found the comment in here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kernel-maverick-misc
<jmfthevci> This move might impact various "stand-alone" items that need post-install compilation. Not just VMware
<yofel> jmfthevci: well, I'm not sure if they did it or the upstream kernel devs did the change, but you can find the kernel team in #ubuntu-kernel if you want to ask them
<jmfthevci> I'll go ask.
<patdk-wk> hmm, my vmware just downloaded new tools for linux
<bukayoo> upgraded libgtk2.0-0 didn't fix the flash crashing in chrome..had to downgrade to lucid version to work
<jmfthevci> patdk-wk: This is VMware vSphere 4.0 (update1) and all current patches. Says that VMware tools is uptodate for this VM.
<patdk-wk> this was vmware workstations
<patdk-wk> I could check my vshphere
<patdk-wk> well, esx
<jmfthevci> patdk-wk: I got round the issue. I'm sure someone in VMware will find out soon enough.
<patdk-wk> ya, they normally do, a few weeks after I run into it :)
<jmfthevci> My ESX patch is to 27-May-2010 ESXi400-2010050402-BG Updates VMware Tools.
<jmfthevci> I just thought, as I have the VM handy, that I'd try the upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10. It worked fine, no issues.
<jmfthevci> (except the subsequent VMware module recompiles)
<patdk-wk> hmm, this vmwar eworkstation tools update is under 2weeks old
<yofel> hm, apport doesn't correctly parse the .crash info anymore. I uses the old package version instead of the new one in the 'Package:' field, even though the .crash fine has the correct one
<dp_> I can't install pidgin under maverick because it depends (at some level) on both gstreamer-plugins-bad and gstream-plugins-good, which can't be installed together
<dp_> granted, I'm using the maverick ppa for pidgin, but still
<yofel> gstreamer-plugins is broken here too
<dp_> ok, so it's not just me?
<yofel> nope, if I try to update good it wants to remove -bad
<dp_> ok.  where would I go to look for a bug report?
<yofel> gst-plugins-good0.10 or gst-plugins-bad0.10 on LP, I'll look myself later once I'm finished upgrading
<Ian_Corne> any idea when ppa's will support changelogs?
<jpds> Ian_Corne: #launchpad.
<yofel> Ian_Corne: you mean in aptitude or on LP?
<Ian_Corne> thanks :)
<Ian_Corne> i mean in update-manager, so I guess in aptitude?
<yofel> oh, UM
<yofel> mvo_: ^
<jpds> That would be considerably harder.
<yofel> ok, upgrade finished... brb
 * patdk-wk wonders
<patdk-wk> using flashcache on linux, inside vmware
<shishire> Alpha 1 is still scheduled for tomorrow?  Will there be an iso?
<arand> shishire: presumably (there are already !untested! daily isos...)
<shishire> arand, where would I go to get one of these isos?
<arand> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<shishire> ah, ty
<shishire> inc vm install :D  good to be back on the bug hunt
<arand> But the A1 iso will probably be *somewhat* more tested, and then again, what is currently the daily, will likely become the A1 iso if no major _major_ issues warrants a resping...
<arand> shishire: Indeed, stable is boooring!
<shishire> :D
<shishire> arand, will I get the A1 from the cdimage.ubunut.com site?  or somewhere else?
<shishire> s/ubunut/ubuntu/
<arand> I think it will crop up under releases.ubuntu.com, sometime tomorrow when it's done
<shishire> oh goodie :D
<arand> But one could always use zsync to just download the delta (if any) if you already have an iso.
 * arand wonders how much of a delta lucid-maverick liveCD would be...
<stenten> arand: About 1/3 of the ISO differs :)
<arand> Heh "Target 54.6% complete." that's way more than I expected.
<stenten> heh, guess they changed even more of it yesterday.
<BUGabundo> evening everyone
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, howdy
<BUGabundo> hey hey bil
<hggdh> yo BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> olá hggdh
<billybigrigger> whats new in +1
<BUGabundo> breakage
<arand> billybigrigger: Both rhythmbox and metacity was fixed :)
<BUGabundo> on nice
<BUGabundo> but desktop couch still hasn't
<BUGabundo> and I need to upstream another kmail bug
<BUGabundo> and no action on my chromium bug :\
<BUGabundo> anyone seen crimsun?
<timboy> sometimes when I boot my laptop i don't have the option to suspend. What can I check to see why that would be happening?
<yofel> oh nice, someone broke ffmpeg *-.- /usr/bin/mplayer: relocation error: /usr/bin/mplayer: symbol codec_wav_tags, version LIBAVFORMAT_52 not defined in file libavformat.so.52 with link time reference
<arand> BUGabundo: When you login on a VT, you get an error with apt and python, could that be related to the "dtcouch thing" and implying that the bug is in python rather?
<BUGabundo> don't think so
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-03
<Ian_Corne> yofel: atm I can't install mplayer
<BUGabundo> mplayer:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu16+medibuntu1
<judgen> Howdy fellas and gals... I was wondering if someone have had the fortune to get zeroinstall to be able to install anything from the rox-project on ubuntu+1 because it does not seem to like me at all at lucid, and was wondering if an upgrade of some sort would help alleviate that problem?
<yofel> I have mplayer installed here, but something else held back on updates instead
<arand> judgen: I have no idea, but would suggest a liveCD/VM to test
<judgen> arand: can you install apps on an live cd nowdays?
<arand> judgen: As always, until you run out of memory of course
<yofel> you can install apps on a live usb
<judgen> oh yeah.. how silly of me.
<judgen> I will try that then.
<arand> It won't be persistent, unless you have a persistent usb, of course
<arand> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<judgen> i usually get the images from sunet.se, faster and they keep them very well up to date.
<judgen> Thanks for the help though.
<BUGabundo> cwillu stop messing with it. you gonna break it http://geekandpoke.typepad.com/geekandpoke/2010/06/a-day-in-the-life-of-a-coder---part-8.html
 * cwillu yawns
<cwillu> if you don't know why it works, it's not working
 * cwillu prints it out and pins it to his wall
 * cwillu pokes it with a stick
<BUGabundo> :)
<gnomefreak> there is an X bug it is widely seen and has a workaround using the edger PPA anyone have that bug number?
 * gnomefreak hopes this works
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, what chromium ppa are you using?
<gnomefreak> daily for me
<BUGabundo> daily
<billybigrigger> haven't tried chromium for about 2 cycles now...how does it work with flash?
<BUGabundo> there's flash?
<BUGabundo> do you need it?
<BUGabundo> :p
<gnomefreak> i havent had a problem with it however i havent had X in a while either
<gnomefreak> yay i have a mouse again im half way to having X again :)
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back soon. i am updating alot of packages ~200 after adding new PPA's
<billybigrigger> have fun
<gnomefreak> arand: are you busy or can i get a bug # from you ;)
<arand> gnomefreak: off to bed in a bit, but got a minute or so ...?
<mininessie> how can i be a beta tester for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> arand: the bug you gave to mininessie last night an X bug in ~~
<gnomefreak> mininessie: you are using maverick?
<mininessie> gnomefreak: yes
<arand> mininessie: THen you are ;)
<gnomefreak> and its pre beta but you are doing it. just file bugs on the problems you have
 * gnomefreak trying to get X back so i can get stuff done
<mininessie> gnomefreak: you don't have your close minimize maximize
<arand> gnomefreak: Hmm, well, I don't actually remeber it, I've just been messing with metacity...
<gnomefreak> mininessie: i have no X so hard to tell :)
<mininessie> gnomefreak: x?
<gnomefreak> well i can say mine has nothing to do with metacity since im not using it
<gnomefreak> mininessie: i have no GUI
<gnomefreak> no pretty pictures
<mininessie> gnomefreak: haha
<arand> gnomefreak: That's another bug then I think, since mininessie had the metacity-CSD problem before.. not an X fail
<gnomefreak> arand: ah
<gnomefreak> arand: thanks
<arand> I've actually not heard of any common X fails before now, so I'm afraid I can't be much help...
<arand> Anyways, /me -> bed
<gnomefreak> night
 * gnomefreak can fix it just hoping no tto spend alot of time on it
<BUGabundo> arand: not that way  http://acidcow.com/pics/20100602/epic_fails_08.jpg
 * ajmitch wonders how screwed up the maverick VM will be today
<gnomefreak> ajmitch: not sure about VM but Maverick didnt give me any issues until A1 was released
<mininessie> gnomefreak: is the alpha out yet
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: I didn't realiase that the first alpha was released yet :)
<gnomefreak> i thought it was but if not than hell it started the other day maybe 4 days ago
 * ajmitch isn't running it on real hardware yet
<ajmitch> since I sort of need my laptop to work
<gnomefreak> i have enough boxes where i can have a broken one or 2 and not stop working
<mininessie> how can i install the global menu
<gnomefreak> mininessie: define global menu
<gnomefreak> what is it
<mininessie> gnomefreak: the one for UNR
<BUGabundo> ajmitch: poo
<BUGabundo> be a man.... run in on your main PC/Laptop
<gnomefreak> mininessie: not sure i dont have a name for it but BUGabundo should
<BUGabundo> what?
<BUGabundo> name for what?
<ajmitch> BUGabundo: sorry, but I value having things just work for now
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: global menu for UNR
<BUGabundo> ajmitch: everything other the gwibber works for me
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: no idea
<ajmitch> BUGabundo: it's the 'for me' part that's problematic
<gnomefreak> mininessie: you can search for it in repos but i would need more to go on
<ajmitch> though I'll probably upgrade my desktop at home in the weekend
<BUGabundo> ajmitch: ahahah
<ajmitch> I might even get wireless working again, since it's still not fixed for lucid :)
<gnomefreak> mininessie: is it a file browser?
<mininessie> gnomefreak: its the same one mac uses
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/ubuntu-1010-application-menu-available.html
<ajmitch> no idea if that's uploaded to maverick yet, what works, etc
<gnomefreak> cant copy and paste even with a mouse
<gnomefreak> mininessie: see the link ajmitch posted
<gnomefreak> be back lets see if i can get it working now
<Sarvatt> gnomefreak:  you picked probably the worst time to do that, i just did a major transition with 100+ packages in edgers and you might have upgraded in the middle of it :)
<johnjohn101> alpha 1 out tomorrow?
<BUGabundo> ahaah
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: murphys law?
<ajmitch> Sarvatt: sounds fun, that's just in the ppa?
<Sarvatt> pretty much! there's nothing I can do about it, can't not publish the PPA during it because the packages build on top of each other. expect that kind of breakage in maverick here soon :)
<ajmitch> sounds like the perfect time for me to upgrade my desktop at home
<ajmitch> as long as nouveau still works :)
<Sarvatt> nouveau is working great here in edgers, replaced the blob already
<ajmitch> Do you think there'll be any usable 3D support from it for 10.10?
<Sarvatt> yep it's already commited, need to work out some kinks though with the packaging for the distro though
<ajmitch> usable & will be installed by default, or just an option for the insane?
<Sarvatt> just an option probably
<ajmitch> I might try it out then & see if I can melt my card
<Sarvatt> if its installed by default we have to support it.. even upstream doesn't want bugs about it
<Sarvatt> but it works great, I think they just dont want bugs :)
<BUGabundo> I tried 3D last devel cycle for 2 weeks
<BUGabundo> worked very well
<ajmitch> I think they reserve the right to do massive rewrites & break it all over the place
<BUGabundo> abeit slow and would mess compiz
<ajmitch> 'slow and would mess compiz' != 'very well' in my book
<Sarvatt> yeah all the gallium stuff changes a crapload every week
<BUGabundo> ajmitch: it worked... way better then no 3D :)
<BUGabundo> it was not THAT slow.
<BUGabundo> just slower then blob
<BUGabundo> and only two compiz plugin had probs with it
<Sarvatt> swrast is a *ton* faster now in edgers with llvmpipe
<ajmitch> how did it deal with playing a game that used a lot of textures?
<BUGabundo> I don't play games :)
<BUGabundo> ohh forgot one more MM bug: no video codecs
<BUGabundo> glad I still have mp3
<Sarvatt> ajmitch: what did you mean by it's  the perfect time to upgrade your desktop?
<Sarvatt> upgrade to edgers or upgrade to maverick?
<Sarvatt> if just edgers theres no real reason to use maverick yet, i'm uploading the same things both places
<ajmitch> upgrade to maverick
<ajmitch> because life is so boring having things work
<Sarvatt> (just have to manually install the kernel for nouveau)
<Sarvatt> yeah tell me about it!
<ajmitch> plus I need to stop being lazy & actually do some work on maverick
<BUGabundo> ajmitch: ++1
<Sarvatt> plenty of brokenness in maverick, the gtk2 changes broke a ton here
<Sarvatt> compiz is the only usable window manager, vmware that i need to test for packaging the 3D passthrough drivers is all transparent, etc
<ajmitch> I thought metacity got fixed recently?
<Sarvatt> lets see
<ajmitch> there's an update for it today, I saw mention of it being fixed in #u-desktop
<Sarvatt> \o/ glxgears doesn't crash it anymore
<Sarvatt> crashes mutter still
<Sarvatt> but i'm using a ppa version of that
<stenten> Is there anything special to do when reporting bugs in Maverick? Like nominating them for release in Maverick?
<stenten> besides adding the 'maverick' tag.
<BUGabundo> nop
<BUGabundo> just report them
<stenten> cool.
<BUGabundo> all bugs should be filed against the most recent package version
<BUGabundo> stenten: you are using apport, correct?
<stenten> It was just an idle question that came up on another channel. But yes, I would use apport to bug report :)
<mininessie> can somone create an as told by ginger theme for
<mininessie> me please
<BUGabundo> nite
<billybigrigger> just got this in an update...http://pastebin.ca/1876404
<billybigrigger> look familiar to anyone?
<stenten> billybigrigger: Bug #586132
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 586132 in f-spot (Ubuntu) "Failed to parse default value `' for gconf schema" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586132
<stenten> So it'll be fixed in the next release.
<Ian_Corne> anyone else with an eee pc?
<Ian_Corne> Anyone who cannot connect to any wireless? :)
<Ian_Corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/589093
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 589093 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to any wireless" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> Ian_Corne: I have one but not at hand right now, will test it later.
<Ian_Corne> kk
<yofel> plasma-desktop is unable to show the widgets after re-login in 4.5b (they're in the config file though) http://is.gd/cAR6P
<yofel> ￼
<Hew> Ian_Corne, I have a Eee 1005HA with 10.04 UNE, and network on it is completely stuffed
<Ian_Corne> ok
<Hew> Ian_Corne, I was planning to fresh install maverick alpha 1
<Hew> also Fn keys are broken
<Ian_Corne> I frech installed 2 days ago, to no avail
<Hew> Ian_Corne, this is 10.10?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Hew> :(
<Ian_Corne> Hew: if your network is stuffed in lucid
<Ian_Corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/496093
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 496093 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) "[lucid] rt2860 frequently fails to connect to mixed mode WPA/WPA2 secured wireless networks" [Medium,Triaged]
<Alexia_Death_> Ian_Corne: StagingDrivers: rt2860sta
<yofel> Ian_Corne: I'm on my 1000H now, wifi broken
<yofel> wpa2 only
<Alexia_Death_> Unless you have a really new kernel, this driver is broken. its broken in lucid at least and im assuming early +1s as well.
<yofel> and my card is called wlan1 now instead of wlan0 o.O
<yofel> Alexia_Death_: it worked fine for me in lucid and 2.6.34-2
<Alexia_Death_> 2.6.33 kernels should be ok.
<Alexia_Death_> My sister has an eee with this adapter and she updated while far away from me. Fortunately shes above avarage user so I managed instruct her in installing a ewer kernel than the repro one.
<Ian_Corne> same yofel
<yofel> meh, removed -2, let's see if it's still on the server...
<yofel> nope :/
<robin0800> alpha 1 http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Ubuntu-Maverick-Meerkat-Download-57327.html
<z0rt|work> is there a netbook remix yet?
<z0rt|work> nevermind, found it
<muelli> hm. I have problems running evince. apt-get install -t maverick evince bricked my evince: EvinceDocument-WARNING **: Error opening directory '/usr/lib/evince/2/backends': No such file or directory :-(
<funkyHat> Anyone using mpd able to confirm this bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mpd/+bug/588253
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 588253 in mpd (Ubuntu) "mpd: error while loading shared libraries: libavcodec.so.52" [Undecided,New]
<funkyHat> Oh someone already pressed the "affects me too" button...
<funkyHat> huh... except I'm actually getting the error with libavutil.so.49 instead now ⢁|
<z0rt|work> muelli: what if you create that directory and try again?
<muelli> z0rt|work: dunno. I actually expect Evince to look for files in that directory. But I'll try.
<muelli> z0rt|work: well. then "nothing" happens. i.e. evince immediately exists. probably because there are no backends ;-)
<z0rt|work> haha
<z0rt|work> well at least you got rid of the error message hehe
<shishire> lol
<shishire> kinda like: "Woot! No bugs!  It doesn't do anything, but no bugs!"
<z0rt|work> yeah :\
<z0rt|work> well that is the beauty of alphas you have all sorts of new bugs to dig up :D
<shishire> As someone said last night, stable is no fun :D
<yofel> meh, video playback is so broken atm... vlc says: "[0x1aeae18] main demux error: possibly corrupt module cache" mplayer says: "mplayer: relocation error: mplayer: symbol codec_wav_tags, version LIBAVFORMAT_52 not defined in file libavformat.so.52 with link time reference" and kaffeine does nothing. At least Dragon player works
<z0rt|work> i like playing with dragons
<muelli> FWIW: I filed bug 589194
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 589194 in evince (Ubuntu) "Mavericks Evince doesn't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589194
<muelli> Apparently a packaging error: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=pdfdocument.evince-backend&mode=&suite=lucid&arch=any lucid apparently contains backends..
<muelli> the webthing is broken for maverick
<wall[e]> hello, anyone know where can I find a cmdline silc client used to be in older version than lucid?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> maverik'd up and running flawlessly
<arand> ActionParsnip: You're late :þ
 * arand is hypocritically using it just in a KVM though...
<ActionParsnip> arand: when was the alpha released?
<ActionParsnip> arand: accoding to the release schedule its today ;)
<shishire> idk, but I'm just finishing the install of the second system in a vm here.
<shishire> running both 64 and 32 in separate vm's
<shishire> it's great though.  I've yet to have any sort of stability issue.
<arand> Well, A1...
<arand> The toolchain is up way before...
<arand> shishire: Heh, well, try starting gwibber ;)
<shishire> arand, I don't have stability issues with gwibber, it just doesn't start
<shishire> something about unable to find listening port
<arand> shishire: soemthing with desktop-couch, I think, but you mean proper crashing then? No only components (metacity for a while) here and there, for me, gnomefreak had problems with X the other day though...
<shishire> strangely enough, it appears to work fine when run as sudo
<shishire> yeah
<arand> shishire: gwibber??
<shishire> yeah
<arand> shishire: That's news I think, do make a note on Bug #588478 please :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 588478 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) "RuntimeError: Can not find port of couchdb. " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588478
<shishire> will do
<arand> shishire: Yup, I'm seeing the same, strangely gksu doesn't work...
<shishire> now that is weird
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Thanks to you all for testing Lucid and making it a great release | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | Alpha 1 Released! See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha1
<shishire> ok, bug updated
<arand> shishire: Placed a comment there with regards to gksu as well
<shishire> yeah
<shishire> I'm looking into the gksu now
<shishire> first thing I saw was that it's looking for a file in /root
<arand> So presumably something to do with privileges of applications accessing desktopcouch... Or so...
<shishire> oh... that's got to be why...  gksudo and sudo work differently.  gksudo actually runs it as root, while sudo fakes root, keeping your env and such
<DanaG> It would be nice if "sudo" would detect when you're running an X application and warn you. =P
<DanaG> Maybe we'd finally get people to stop recommending "sudo <gui app>"
<shishire> arand, what do you get when you "gksudo -k gwibber" ?
<Pici> Why would you do that?
<shishire> because otherwise gksudo changes the env to root
<DanaG> What does -k do?
<shishire> preserves environment
<arand> shishire: http://pastebin.com/ic0fuVdL
<arand> Srtill fail
<shishire> yup
<shishire> something's going on with dbus/couchdb/gwibber
<arand> Indeed... at least the priviledge finding is a hint.
<shishire> yeah
<shishire> I'm gonna see if changing the polkit-1 authorizations for binding to a network port allows gwibber to be run as user
<knittl> why do i get »failed to fetch archive.ubuntu.com/….deb 404 not found [ip: 91.189.88.40 80]«?
<knittl> but pinging that ip works
<yofel> knittl: tried updating the package cache?
<knittl> yofel: yes, my command is sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<knittl> but it worked now. maybe issues with my ISP
<yofel> or maybe the server messed up, well, as long as it works...
<knittl> yup, nevermind
<knittl> hm, again -.-
<arand> knittl: archive update in progress? Test other server?
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<knittl> or wait another 10 minutes …
<yofel> hey BUGabundo
<knittl> alpha 1 is out, woohoo
<yofel> yeah, and someone broke rt2860sta - no wifi on my netbook :(
<knittl> oh, that sucks
<BUGabundo> I read!
<yofel> I'll try an older mainline kernel later
<yofel> and the brightness control is somewhat odd... It has 15 steps and it goes like: 15 ... 4 3 1 2
<BUGabundo> lol
<yofel> I blame nvidia, as it works fine in a tty
<BUGabundo> use nouveau
<yofel> hm....
<yofel> well, why not
 * yofel goes removing nvidia...
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> you are easy to persuade
<BUGabundo> didn't even had to use sudo make me a sandwich
<yofel> XD
<yofel> well, I wanted to try it anyway so it'll just happen a bit earlier
<BUGabundo> hum
<BUGabundo> not sure maverick or ppa are fine now
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt said yesterday that upload was on the way
<BUGabundo> and all broken
<Ian_Corne> scourgeforge down?
<yofel> ah, well, I'll find out in a minute
<knittl> hmm, dependency problems and 5 broken packages :(
<bjsnider> yofel, you'll have to restart
<yofel> I know, brb
<knittl> Preparing to replace mplayer 2:1.0~rc3+svn20091207-0ubuntu1~lucid~nvidiavdpauppa3 (using .../mplayer_2%3a1.0~rc3++final-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
<knittl> Unpacking replacement mplayer ...
<knittl> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mplayer_2%3a1.0~rc3++final-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/mplayer', which is also in package mplayer-nogui 2:1.0~rc3+svn20091207-0ubuntu1~lucid~nvidiavdpauppa3
<knittl> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<bjsnider> knittl, there's at least one open bug about that
<knittl> bjsnider: ah ok
<knittl> grml, removing /usr/bin/mplayer does not work
<bjsnider> remove mplayer and mplayer-nogui
<Pici> It was in the alpha1 release notes as well.
<knittl> Pici: haven't seen it there
<knittl> oh ok, but it was about ubuntu studio
<knittl> bjsnider: how can i remove them when apt complains about broken dependencies? dpkg -r?
<bjsnider> it might want to pull some other things out, but that's ok, just keep track of it and put them back in afterwards
<knittl> no, it only removed mplayer
<BUGabundo> its broken
<BUGabundo> actually, all codecs are
<BUGabundo> breaking players with it
<bjsnider> i think i'm going to try mplayer-git in the vdpau ppa from now on as it is very different from the svn version
<BUGabundo> you shouldn't have forced the upgrage
<knittl> BUGabundo: i did aptitude safe-upgrade
<knittl> it's "safe" ;)
<BUGabundo> and it broken mplayer?
<BUGabundo> its fine here
<knittl> jep
<knittl> gstreamer0.10-plugins-good is still kept back
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy mplayer | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/444229/
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu16+medibuntu1
<knittl> i don't really need mplayer anyway
<BUGabundo> I want my players to work again :(
<BUGabundo> no movies for me in days
<knittl> poor BUGabundo
<yofel> back
<yofel> took me a minute to remember that I forgot to delete my xorg.conf ^^
<yofel> so far so good
<yofel> BUGabundo: dragon player works here (it's the only one that seems to work)
<BUGabundo> yofel: file a bug :) jokey should do that for you
<yofel> BUGabundo: I didn't use jockey :P
<BUGabundo> you FAIL then
<BUGabundo> you know we should use it
<BUGabundo> cause its supposed to take care of stuff for us
<yofel> well, first jockey failed as it didn't show any driver available when I wanted to install them, even after I refreshed the package cache
<yofel> else I would have used it
<yofel> It shows them now though
<yofel> ok, brightness stepping is correct now, I'll try later if I can enable vt-d again
<yofel> argh, the only thing I hate about KDE is that I just can't find a way to turn the bluetooth card off..
<BUGabundo> This bug was fixed in the package ffmpeg-extra -4:0.6~svn20100505-1ubuntu4
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> not here :\
<BUGabundo> what the hecl
 * BUGabundo checks
<BUGabundo> No suitable decoder module: VLC does not support the audio or video format "XVID". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<BUGabundo> bah
<yofel> yep, mplayer gives me some libavformat.so.52 error, vlc errors out too, and kaffeine simply does nothing
<knittl> works here …
<BUGabundo> wow
<BUGabundo> ppl starting gwibber with SUDO
 * BUGabundo smacks arand
<arand> BUGabundo: It works, I have qcow snapshots of the machine, I couldn't care less if it messes up gwibber, since I never use it :D
<BUGabundo> qcow?
<arand> BUGabundo: qemu copy on write volume format v2
<arand> BUGabundo: for kvm, id est
<arand> BUGabundo: "qemu-img -a goodsnap ./maverick.qcow2" and I'm done.
<BUGabundo> ehe
<arand> But maybe seemingly-advocating the insanity on a bug report might not have been the best idea, by the way, I got bored and made this: http://imagebin.org/99731 now just someone have to code the bit where it checks if you are launching a gui app with sudo...
<JontheEchidna> haha
<knittl> :D
<BUGabundo> knittl: what kind of black magic did you do?
<knittl> BUGabundo: nothing
<JontheEchidna> one could probably do some dirty hax to check if the binary is linked against x11 libraries, or against a library that links against x11
<knittl> but gstreamer0.10-plugins-good is held back
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL arand
<BUGabundo> gstreamer0.10-plugins-good:  Installed: 0.10.23-1ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> you ?
<knittl> how do i get that output?
<knittl> aptitude show says 0.10.21-1ubuntu2
<BUGabundo> apt-cache policy gstreamer0.10-plugins-good
<BUGabundo> apt-cache is YOUR friend
<BUGabundo> like apachectl -t is mine :)
<BUGabundo> a life saver
<knittl>   Installed: 0.10.21-1ubuntu2
<BUGabundo> erkk
<BUGabundo> same as mine
<BUGabundo> so that's not it
<knittl> no, your's is .23
<knittl> * yours
<yofel> BUGabundo: do you have -bad installed?
<jpds> BUGabundo: Surely apache2ctl ?
<knittl> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad: Installed: 0.10.18-2ubuntu1
<yofel> as I have a -good <-> -bad conflict here
<knittl> yofel: yeah, me too
<knittl> -good is held back, and wants to remove -bad with full-upgrade
<yofel> exactly
<BUGabundo> jpds: correct :) autocomplete to the rescue
<BUGabundo> hum
<jpds> \o/
<BUGabundo> I don't recall forcing an upgrade
 * gnomefreak doesnt suggest it either ;)
<BUGabundo> guess I could downgrade it
<gnomefreak> not easily
<BUGabundo> yes it is
<BUGabundo> I just use one of the gstreamer ppas
<BUGabundo> or lucid :)
<yofel> I can't have a nice alt+tab animation in kwin with nouveau :(
<yofel> and the minimise animation is SLOW
<BUGabundo> jpds: also an handy trick for web admins: chromium-browser         --temp-profile          Start with a new and temporary profile
<BUGabundo> or the old "chromiumdatadir="$(mktemp -d)";chromiumdiskcache="$(mktemp -d)";chromium-browser --user-data-dir=$chromiumdatadir --disk-cache-dir=$chromiumdiskcache"
<o_portista17> i have a small problem...i don't have sound...and with "aplay -l" it says that i don't have a sound card...
<o_portista17> and with, "alsamixergui", i have this error: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<sebsebseb> Hi
<BUGabundo> o_portista17: is it muted ?
<BUGabundo> what's lucid netbook remix WM?
<arand> BUGabundo: mutter, clutter, stutter?
<BUGabundo> erk
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> user says he lost the top bar
<Andre_Gondim> is it possible to use update-manager -d to use maverick?
<BUGabundo> yes
<arand> Andre_Gondim: Should be now, backup and brace yourself though.
<yofel> oh nice, mplayer works again :D
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<yofel> hey ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> maverick and firing on all cylinders
<ActionParsnip> Dell D420 baby - YEAH!
<BUGabundo> it does??
 * BUGabundo updates
<patdk-wk> heh
<patdk-wk> I haven't figured out how to ocmpile flashcache on maverik yet
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-04
<BUGabundo> nite
<ryanpg> anyone know offhand, what the replacement for network-manager and nm-applet is?
<dotblank> ryanpg, wicd?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9377281#post9377281
<holstein> maybe?
<KurtKraut> If Launchpad detects a package has a new upstream release, does it mean it will be packaged for the next Ubuntu release? Like mtr 0.77: https://launchpad.net/mtr/+download
<kklimonda> KurtKraut: no
<KurtKraut> kklimonda, how can I suggest/request this package to be updated to the latest upstream version for Ubuntu oficial repositories?
<kklimonda> KurtKraut: it's synced from debian so you should open a bug there.
<KurtKraut> kklimonda, okay.. that's what I though at the first moment. But why Launchpad tracks the upstream FTP server and detects the latest version as available?
<kklimonda> no idea
<kklimonda> i would have to click on the link and i can't ;)
<kklimonda> probably project is hosted on LP?
<KurtKraut> kklimonda, no, certainly it is not. The project has a single FTP server, hosted by its maintainer.
<kklimonda> you can ask at #launchpad about it
<DanaG> hmm, upgraded my netbook to Maverick; don't yet see much different as a user.
<KurtKraut> kklimonda, I've asked that before but nobody replied. I'll try that again.
<KurtKraut> DanaG, the only difference you should expect is instability and random crashes.
<DanaG> Well, my netbook already had random GPU hangs before Maverick.  I'm leaving my primary system (the "real laptop") on Lucid.
<KurtKraut> DanaG, are you aware that you should not rely on Maverick as your main system because it is expected to crash, right?
<NinoScript> Hello!
<NinoScript> :D
<NinoScript> I'm updating :3
<DanaG> KurtKraut: that's exactly what I was saying.... the netbook is not my main system.
<DanaG> But the netbook had "nothing to lose", so to speak.
<theadmin> hm, so A1 is out, great, just wanted to ask lol
<td123> after a fresh install of maverick alpha 1 I get "error: opening the cache E:problem parsing dependency Depends, E:Error occurred while processing libopensync0-dev (NewVersion1), E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_universe_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. This usually means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies."
<stenten> td123: run 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<stenten> stenten er
<stenten> no that's right, nevermind.
<stenten> (and apt-get update before that, obviously)
<td123> I did
<td123> ok, so it seems that the us mirror is broken
<td123> I switched to the main server and it fixed the error
<theadmin> Hm, is the Ubuntu Manual project going to make a Maverick version, too?
<magn3ts> Hi, I'm a noob. Can anyone tell me what the difference is between these two MOBOS> GIGABYTE GA-P55-USB3 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128425) and GIGABYTE GA-P55A-UD3 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128412)
<stenten> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<magn3ts> stenten, oh crap I meant to join OT sorry!
<stenten> no worries
<NinoScript> So, is there anything new in this Alpha?
<dupondje> NinoScript: every day there is something new :D
<BUGabundo_remote> Summer gives us pretty short clothes :)
<ddecator> why yes it does
<arand> Is secirity.ubuntu.com only one single mirror? Is that why it's so godawfully slow?
<BUGabundo_remote> no
<BUGabundo_remote> several mirros mirro it
<BUGabundo_remote> with ubuntu-security repop
<BUGabundo_remote> but ask jpds
<BUGabundo_remote> he is the mirror go to guy
<BUGabundo_remote> # deb http://mirrors.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu/ lucid-security main restricted universe multiverse
<jpds> ohai.
<jpds> arand: It is not only one single machine.
<arand> Ok
<BUGabundo_remote> arand: plus there's no secuirty in devel cycle
<jpds> arand: The two of them just happen to be having fun pushing out kernel updates.
 * arand was being a bit cheeky and talking about lucid ...
<jpds> arand: Said kernel update is being pushed to the mirrors right now.
<jpds> Well, the -updates pocket so it will lighten the load a bit.
<arand> jpds: I figured, it was not too long ago it was pushed out...
<jpds> Yes; that's why I'm pushing buttons to force it out.
<arand> And it's this one that fixes kvm, right? No wonders it's getting some traffic
<jpds> Yes; the kvm thing only broke in Lucid.
<jpds> arand: Things should be feeling better now.
<arand> jpds: Yea, I looked into my sources.list, and it seems that it defaults to security.ubuntu.com unless I again choose my local mirror, which will then set it properly to the security pocket there... Does that men that everyone by default is hitting only main for their security updates or is "security.ubuntu.com" if I have it specified as such in sources.list still not one single instance?
<arand> *mean
<jpds> arand: I think mostly everyone is hitting security.u.c unless they choose something else.
<BUGabundo_remote> arand: http://geekandpoke.typepad.com/geekandpoke/2010/06/simply-explained-1.htm
<jpds> Most -security updates are rolled in -updates so that people fetch them off mirrors.
<arand> Ah, ok, but the period in between is the messy point..
<jpds> Yep.
<arand> Makes sense to me now, thanks for the info! (now for a reboot and see if kvm fires up again)
<jpds> No worries.
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: _that_ was weird
<jonathonf> hmm... is flash crashing in firefox for anyone else? works fine in chromium...
<BUGabundo_remote> not using FF
<gnomefreak> jonathonf: flash orks here in firefox
<gnomefreak> s/orks/works
<jonathonf> gnomefreak: 32-bit or 64-bit?
<gnomefreak> 32
<jonathonf> ah, i'm running 64-bit with 64-bit flashplugin... i'll do some more digging
<Ian_Corne> apt-p2p still broken?
<Ian_Corne> wonder when .35 will start showing up :)
<jonathonf> it's already in the mainline ppa thingy
<Ian_Corne> yeah
<BUGabundo_remote> pff
<BUGabundo_remote> im running .32
<BUGabundo_remote> so i can use gwibber
<BUGabundo_remote> lameless
<gnomefreak> ppa thingy?
<jonathonf> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<gnomefreak> jonathonf: thnaks
<jonathonf> it's not a real ppa but has ppa in the url... it's a ppa thingy :D
<BUGabundo_remote> ahahhaaahaahaahaahahahahahaahahahah
<gnomefreak> anyone else having problems with nvidia?
<jonathonf> <- ati 5650
<BUGabundo_remote> working fine here gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: thanks
<JFo> jonathonf, best way to describe the kernel PPA imo. and it is about to grow a bit too :)
<NinoScript> List of GUI changes I notice in Maverick: Rhythmbox logo has black and yellow, Update Manager is slightly different and has fewer windows, the "keyboard-layout-changer" font is taller, the Software Center has History (nice). That's all I see in this first look at it
<geohacker> hi how do I upgrade from Lucid to meerkat and get daily updates so that I can do testing?
<geohacker> I have been told to change the sources.list replacing "lucid" to "meerkat". but that does not work. please help
<patdk-wk> do-release-upgrade -d
<SwedeMike> geohacker: stop listening to whoever told you that.
<SwedeMike> hm , I see that http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-1010-maverick.html recommends that method. Why on earth do they do that?
<patdk-wk> all my sources say lucid
<patdk-wk> oh wait, this is my lucid box :)
<geohacker> SwedeMike: but then why don't you tell me how to do that?
<patdk-wk> I just did
<patdk-wk> why should he tell you *again*
<gnomefreak> use the command update-manager -d
<patdk-wk> well, I used do-release-upgrade -d
<gnomefreak> either way
<geohacker> alright thanks!
<SwedeMike> doesn't update-manager -d work anymore?
<SwedeMike> seems not.
<SwedeMike> at least not at this time.
<patdk-wk> update-manager is gui, evil :)
<geohacker> SwedeMike: It's working for me.
<geohacker> SwedeMike: shows that 10.10 is available
<SwedeMike> geohacker: update-manager -d, or do-release-upgrade -d ?
<geohacker> both ways.
<SwedeMike> did it work before you edited your apt.sources?
<geohacker> SwedeMike: update-manager -d starts the update manager gui and shows the new release notification.
<SwedeMike> geohacker: it doesn't on my lucid box here, anyway
<geohacker> SwedeMike: I still the lucid source.list intact.
<patdk-wk> ya, not doing it on this lucid box either
<patdk-wk> neither is do-release-upgrade -d
<patdk-wk> oh wait
<geohacker> Whao! mine is doing some miracle then? !
<patdk-wk> I have to change it from lts to normal I bet
<patdk-wk> geohacker, or your lucid is more out of date than ours :)
<patdk-wk> update-manager seems to have change it from normal to lts on me
<SwedeMike> patdk-wk: well, mine is upgraded from 8.10->9.04->9.10->10.04, would it really be in "lts" mode?
<geohacker> patdk-wk: perhaps right. I update only required packages that I test for accessibility. :)
<patdk-wk> SwedeMike, mine is 9.10 -> 10.04
<geohacker> SwedeMike: Never!
<patdk-wk> so it sohuldn't be either, but it is
<geohacker> patdk-wk: mine is fresh 10.04 install.
<geohacker> and that makes the difference that mine is outdated.
<NinoScript>  flash plugin stopped working :(
<krabador> hi people, i only would know if history in ubuntu software center may uninstall installed software with all dependencies?
<krabador> (without question mark...)
<krabador> nobody have tried it?
<SwedeMike> krabador: you probably need to rephrase or elaborate, at least I don't understand your question/statement.
<NinoScript> krabador, neither did I :P
<krabador> SwedeMike, "history" in ubuntu software center, let the user uninstall software with all dependencies?
<SwedeMike> wow, first time I even heard about this, had to google and read wiki page to find out what it's about
<krabador> SwedeMike, history had introduced by maverick
<krabador> in ubuntu software center
<SwedeMike> oki, well, I obviously know nothing about this :)
<NinoScript> you're asking about if it can "remove completely" as synaptic does?
<krabador> yes, i want know if it can remove completely
<krabador> with synaptic, after installed kde by repository, i never uninstalled it completely
<krabador> i ever hated synaptic for this
<edgy> Hi, I just installed maverick, and I notice df -h shows
<edgy> /dev/sda3               1        1826    14664704   83  Linux
<edgy> /dev/sda4            1826        1912      692224   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<edgy> and this is a default installation choosing free space option
<edgy> isn't this overlapping?
<patdk-wk> show by sectors :)
<Daviey> edgy: I can't reproduce this
<patdk-wk> and that so can't be the output of dh -h :)
<dupondje> true :P
<edgy> patdk-wk: what's is the option to show by sectors?
<edgy> patdk-wk, dupondje: sorry I meant fdisk -l
<patdk-wk> normally u (for fdisk)
<edgy> /dev/sda3            2048    29331455    14664704   83  Linux
<edgy> /dev/sda4        29331456    30715903      692224   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<edgy> it seems ok ;)
<edgy> patdk-wk: so there I shouldn't care, right?
<patdk-wk> not really
<patdk-wk> it's just fdisk's rounding that is doing that
<edgy> now gnome automount my partitions/disks which is nice, can kde do the same?
<krabador> "history" in ubuntu software center, let the user uninstall software with all dependencies?
<edgy> kdm doesn't allow me to choose other wm like gnome, is this a bug or the war began? ;)
<BUGabundo> wow
<BUGabundo> half of my OS wants to be removed
<BUGabundo> I know I'm not the most pretty looking person
<BUGabundo> but to scare away my own packages!?
<BUGabundo> and funny enough, booting older kernel so I can have gwibber, and my nvidia aint working
<yofel> bug 589841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 589841 in kdebase-runtime (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] drkonqi can't retrace crashes anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589841
<yofel> at least apport still works...
<cwillu_at_work> !info libpixman-1-0
<ubottu> libpixman-1-0 (source: pixman): pixel-manipulation library for X and cairo. In component main, is optional. Version 0.18.2-1 (maverick), package size 265 kB, installed size 560 kB
<cwillu_at_work> wonder if that'll install under lucid
<knittl> hm, switching workspaces or apps is annoyingly slow today
<yofel> wth, dolphin reads the whole file for no apparent reason just because I move the mouse over it o.O
<BUGabundo> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=45625 chromium doesn't like zoom :S
<yofel> man, this makes dolphin practically unusable...
<BUGabundo> yofel: try the old kernel an nv driver
<BUGabundo> laptop is HOT
<BUGabundo> and slooowwwwww
<BUGabundo> like a pentium 2
<yofel> why are you using nv?
<BUGabundo> old kernel won't start nvidia
<BUGabundo> starts fail-x
<yofel> why are you using an old kernel?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: why not nouveau?
<BUGabundo> and when restarted X , starts in nv or whatever I'm running
<BUGabundo> yofel: gwibber , or better desktop couch
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: maybe its that... its something other then blob
<BUGabundo> no 3D and slowwww
<yofel> ah, someone mentioned it was broken, right
<yofel> well, it works fine here, I don't use gwibber though
<yofel> it would be nice if my NVS 3100M would tell me it's temperature...
<yofel> *its
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: well, nouveau isn't really slow and it shouldn't boil your laptop
<BUGabundo> I did! I've been complaining of it all week
<BUGabundo> but it does kklimonda
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: probably pros of using early alphas ;)_)
<yofel> it didn't here when I tried ti yesterday. I'm back on nvidia as nouveau doesn't support many kwin plugins :(
<BUGabundo> apperntly the bug is in the new .34 kernel
<BUGabundo> its locks too much
<BUGabundo> and then pmutex or what ever won't be allowed
<BUGabundo> so they are fixing "desktop couch" the wrong way
<BUGabundo> ie waiting for the kernel to be more relax :S
<yofel> oh nice, it's not just dolphin bug konqueror as well that reads whole files for no reason (I suspect it does it to display the meta informaton...)
 * yofel takes a axe and looks at nepomuk...
<yofel> pcmanfm seems to work fine, lxde to the resque...
<yofel> *rescue
<yofel> I'm getting tired..
<BUGabundo> bye
<BUGabundo> see on Monday
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-05
<mininessie> when will windicators be available
<NinoScript> Hello :)
<nagi> Hi
<NinoScript> do you know why Cheese stopped working on my computer?
<NinoScript> maverick uninstalled it, I reinstalled it but it doesn't work, it "auto quits"
<mininessie> when will windicator be out
<mininessie> when will windicator be out
<mininessie> when will windicator be out
<NinoScript> mininessie, I don't know
<NinoScript> mininessie, I don't know
<NinoScript> mininessie, I don't know
<NinoScript> xD
<NinoScript> mininessie, but I'm looking forward to it too :)
<mininessie> NinoScript: i think its going to be too distracting
<NinoScript> I too have my worries, but I'd love to see how it turns out
<mininessie> i've had a HUGE problem for more than 4 hours
<mininessie> 00000001010100100000101010101100101002010010100100011010101010100101010
<auser-user> I used update-manager -d to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.01a1 but nothing is offered as an update. Is there another way without using the live cd?
<SwedeMike> try do-release-upgrade -d
<auser-user> same, "no new release found"
<SwedeMike> someone else had the same problem here, I didn't read any solution to it, so it might not work right now.
<kklimonda> you have to change settings to enable normal upgrades
<kklimonda> by default 10.04 is set to be upgraded to lts
<auser-user> ahh ok
<kklimonda> (i.e. to 12.04)
<auser-user> after changing to normal releases, which is better ? "update-manager -d" or "do-release-upgrade -d"
<kklimonda> both do the same
<SwedeMike> kklimonda: where is this set? and also, why does that happen on 10.04 when I upgraded from 9.10 ?
<auser-user> ok
<auser-user> excellent, it worked. Thanks guys.
<SwedeMike> ah, it's a setting in update-manager
<auser-user> i changed it in software sources
<SwedeMike> I changed the setting in update-manager and then -d works as expected
<SwedeMike> no need to fiddle in the apt.sources files
<auser-user> i used the software sources gui :)
<auser-user> hm i'm starting to like gnome-shell :D
<mininessie> froyo
<sebsebseb> Hi
<knittl> what can i do to make java applets properly working? right now i only see a grey rectangle
<knittl> grml, some applets show up with sun-java6-plugin, but others freeze firefox
<knittl> icedtea wouldn't show any applets at all
<knittl> and no sound in sun's java
<knittl> arghl :D
<dupondje> mdeslaur: you there ?
<mdeslaur> dupondje: yes, I'm here
<dupondje> you merged newest virtinst already ? on mom you say its done, but its not uploaded ?
<dupondje> mdeslaur: ?
<mdeslaur> dupondje: that's an old comment, let me remove it
<dupondje> I did the merge btw, before I saw the comment :P https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtinst/+bug/590068
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 590068 in virtinst (Ubuntu) "Please merge virtinst (0.500.3-1) main from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]
<mdeslaur> dupondje: cool!
<mdeslaur> dupondje: I'll take a look at it monday
<dupondje> maby a small question about the transitional package .. should it be removed, or still keep it ?
<mdeslaur> dupondje: uhm...hmm...I guess it can be removed
<mininessie> will ubuntu ever have a dock standard
<arand> mininessie: There's no indication as to that currently, apart from the general copying of mac features...
<IdleOne> hehe I love dependency hell, makes me feel all scared and stuff
<IdleOne> Do I go ahead and remove 300 or so packages that all seem like they need to be installed to run the OS? decisions decisions
<IdleOne> :)
<MotherMGA> Hi, I have just upgraded to 10.10, and my fglrx driver stopped working. When I try to install from Hardware drivers, it fails. Am I doing something wrong?
<Daekdroom> MotherMGA, FGLRX isn't compatible with Maverick yet.
<MotherMGA> ah. is there another option?
<Daekdroom> Opensource driver?
<MotherMGA> is there an open source driver with 3d accelleration?
<Daekdroom> Which card?
<MotherMGA> ATI mobility 4750
<Daekdroom> There is some 3D Accel, I think
<Daekdroom> Run glxinfo | grep direct on a terminal
<MotherMGA> X Error of Failed Request: Bad Request
<Daekdroom> Uh.. Eh..
<MotherMGA> yeah. I'm guessing 10.10 just isn't going to work for me.
<MotherMGA> right now.
<coz_> MotherMGA,  you might want to remove fglrx first
<Daekdroom> Yeah. right now.
<MotherMGA> coz_ ok. and then?
<coz_> MotherMGA,  I would reboot   then try hardware drivers  but actually the open source driver should work once you reboot
<MotherMGA> ok. I'll try it.
<MotherMGA> is that the xserver-xorg-video-radeon package?
<Daekdroom> Yeah.
<coz_> MotherMGA,  not real sure since I dont use  ati at all
<Daekdroom> That or radeonhd, I'm not sure which one of them works better.
<MotherMGA> ok. I'm giving it a whirl.
<MotherMGA> thanks for the suggestions
<coz_> MotherMGA,  I can tell you this from out #compiz bot    ompiz requires at least a Radeon 7000 (or M6). For 7000 to HD4xxx series cards, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. HD2xxx and later series cards are also supported by the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<coz_> our compiz bot
<MotherMGA> ok.
<MotherMGA> direct rendering: Yes
<MotherMGA> looks like the open source driver is giving me 2d acceleration at least.
<mininessie> is there gui to create a custom kernel
<holstein> mininessie: i think we should go ask that in #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> thats a good question
<holstein> we=you ;)
<penguin42> mininessie: If you unpack the kernel source you can do   make xconfigure that gives you a gui for the configuration menu, I'm not sure if there si a similar setup if you want to build proper debian kernel packages
<delight> is it possible to update an lucid to maverick alpha 1 ?
<delight> "update-manager -d" is not offering a new version#
<delight> sorry didn't read the alpha page on ubuntu ... :-/
<delight> even thou it tells me just that ..
<NinoScript> LOL, installing "gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad" to play some files in rhythmbox, uninstalls rhythmbox and empathy :S
<NinoScript> This is my first time trying software that is SO ALPHA! hahaha, it's kind of fun how unpredictable can things get :P
<hifi> did you force installing it
<NinoScript> hifi, no, Rhythmbox suggested it
<hifi> http://media.riemurasia.net/albumit/m10002/takaapain.jpg
<hifi> oh, crap, I hate putty
<virtuald> hifi: huka dig så ska jag kuka dig
<hifi> wat?
<virtuald> sorry :p i saw a word in the bubble in the pic that means something vulgar in swedish. couldn't resist :)
<hifi> not swedish :p
<virtuald> i know
<virtuald> looks like finnish
<hifi> just if other people look up the toon, the bubble says "I have to take him from behind whoever he is"
<mininessie> who gave me the link to the kernel
<virtuald> hifi: my comment was basically the same but it rhymes :)
<zniavre> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<dupondje> Is there some CPU burner that has multi-core support ?
<dupondje> :)
<Daekdroom> CPU burner?
<dupondje> cpuburn is only 1 thread :s
<MTecknology> dupondje: Could a CD Burner really benefit from multi-core support?
<Daekdroom> cpuburn - a collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU
<Daekdroom> Acording to apt-cache search cpuburn
 * penguin42 finds running an md5sum /dev/zero & for each core works pretty well
<Daekdroom> /dev/zero ?
<Daekdroom> Where the hell does that point to?
<penguin42> Daekdroom: A magic device that just returns blocks full of 0 bytes
<penguin42> it's very important on Unix systems
<Daekdroom> penguin42, ah. I suppose /dev/one will return blocks full of 1 bytes? :P
<penguin42> no, just 0
<Daekdroom> I know.
<MTecknology> I like /dev/urandom :P
<Daekdroom> ooo magic tricks I didn't know about
<MTecknology>  9852 michael   20   0  4072  548  460 R  100  0.0   0:16.36 md5sum
<Daekdroom> Odd. The CPU fan still isn't as noisy as it is when I'm enconding something or messing up with images.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: OK, so md5sum /dev/zero probably doesn't heavily use memory bandwidth or cache (although it might - not sure how it pans out), but it also doesn't do any bus traffic
<Daekdroom> I see.
<MTecknology> http://dpaste.com/203636/
<MTecknology> md5sum /dev/urandom x 4
<MTecknology> My computer still works just fine :P only mild lag
<MTecknology> in windows... I wonder what'd happen :P
<dupondje> it was going to 79°C
<dupondje> not good :P
<penguin42> I've seen this box go to about 85 flat out - I'm not sure what it's supposed to go upto
<MTecknology> I had my laptop up over 101 deg C a few times
<Daekdroom> Laptops are meant to handle a little more..
<MTecknology> not that much more..
<MTecknology> 70 deg C is about average for when this starts feeling warm
<Daekdroom> I have no idea how hot this system runs because I didn't care about the sensors..
<dupondje> its to hot anyway here :p
<MTecknology> the hottest this thing ever got was about 110 deg C
<MTecknology> It didn't run right for a little while
<MTecknology> i lied btw - 50-60 deg C is average for this thing
<Daekdroom> Aww. Ubuntu doesn't detect any sensor :(
<MTecknology> Daekdroom: acpi -t ?
<dupondje> CPU Temperature:        +50.0°C  (high = +90.0°C, crit = +125.0°C)
<dupondje> :D
<penguin42> Daekdroom: if it's an i[35]7 try modprobe coretemp
<Daekdroom> acpi -t is a blank
<Daekdroom> lib0-sensors-applet got them
<Daekdroom> Should I look at coretemp or for the whole CPU?
<MTecknology> Could one of you tell me what 'file /usr/share/gconf/defaults/ln' shows you?
<dupondje> pfft
<dupondje> I hate this, computer crashing to much :(
<Daekdroom> 73oC seems quite a lot for a E4300 O.O
<penguin42> MTecknology: I don't seem to have one - everything in that dir is number_name
<MTecknology> penguin42: thanks
<dupondje> supid mobo company :
<dupondje> :(
<dupondje> they add new CPU to support list
<dupondje> and its so foobar :(
<dupondje> crashed all the time :(
<Daekdroom> How so?
<Daekdroom> So you switched CPU and it started to crash? Sue them! D:
<dupondje> yep :( plugged in a new cpu that got on their support list
<dupondje> and since then it crashes randomly :(
<penguin42> dupondje: It could just be a bad chip, or maybe not seated properly or the like
<penguin42> dupondje: But if it's a new cpu into an older model board make sure you have the very latest BIOS
<penguin42> although runnining a BIOS upgrade on an unstable system probably isn't good
<dupondje> penguin42: I have the BIOS that is recommended (aka latest :))
<penguin42> ah ok
<Daekdroom> dupondje, have you tried reseting the BIOS configs to default?
<dupondje> I did :)
<BluesKaj> what up with dhclient not autostarting , after removing network manager that won't work either ? :)
<BluesKaj> err after removing network manager  that doesn't connect
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-06
<xguru> is upgrading kubuntu to 10.10 only avaiable through a cd image?
<xguru> i read that in ubuntu you can "alt+f2" then "update-manager -d"
<cwillu> are you _sure_ you want to be running a really really early alpha?
<xguru> cwillu: yes, it going to be on a spare computer......this way if something breaks its not a big deal
<mininessie> crapbuntu
<mininessie> crapbuntu
<mininessie> crapbuntu
<mininessie> crapbuntu
<mininessie> crapbuntu
<mininessie> crapbuntu
<mininessie> crapbuntu
<mininessie> crapbuntu
<mininessie> crapbuntu
<DanaG> are you a troll?
<mininessie> yes and i live under the bridge of channel #fedora
<DanaG> you ever try upgrading from fedora 10 to 11?
<DanaG> ubuntu lets you do that... Fedora says you shouldn't.
<Bookman> So, how does the first Alpha seem?  Any changes?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Ian_corne> Hello
<BluesKaj> hi
 * penguin42 plays with KDE+1 in a kvm guest on my lucid desktop, it's quite nice
<BluesKaj> anyone have the public key for maverick - medibuntu repos , or know where to find it , the medibuntu site doesn't have it posted.
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> can someone help me to get ureadahead to work with 2.6.35-rc2 kernel
<coz_> hey guys.. ok maverick installed  with same issues as lucid...external drive...4  fat 32 partitions... highlight all four drive icons...no right click unmount...and it is starting to screw up my hard drive  as does lucid....thought you should know
<penguin42> coz_: If you individually unmount them does it work?
<coz_> penguin42,  no it gives an error let me link to that bug report hold on'
<penguin42> it doesn't particularly surprise me that highlighting a group doesn't work (although I can see why you want it to) - but I would have expected it to unmount ok on shutdown
<coz_> penguin42    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/581904
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 581904 in Ubuntu "external drive / multiple partitions no right click unmount" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> coz_,  how many OSs do use , even xp doesn't use fat 32 , so what are trying to do with them
<coz_> BluesKaj,  i use both xp and ubuntu both of which deal with these multiple partitions just fine including karmic  however not lucid or maveric
<penguin42> coz_: Have you tried the drive mount applet on the panel? For a USB key I've got with multiple partitions I'm sure it has an eject that does all of them
<coz_> BluesKaj,  these are storage drives
<BluesKaj> coz_,  but why the fat32?
<coz_> BluesKaj,  it has been on that drive for about a year so I didnt change it
<penguin42> coz_: I'd split that into two bugs; the behaviour on the single item is a much bigger problem that should work
<coz_> penguin42,  let me scoot over to the maveric  system and test it hold on
<BluesKaj> ok, ntfs works too :)
<coz_> Blue-Omega,  right it does  but  hey
<BluesKaj> well fat32 is pretty old fs and it could be unrecognized by lucid and maverick
<BluesKaj> dunno for sure
<coz_> penguin42,  the unmount applet allows individual partition unmounts with seemingly no problem  however   still  not a good thing  with no right click umount
<coz_> BluesKaj,  it seems to be recognized but not always
<penguin42> coz_: Agreed, the right click should let you unmount - but the fact you can't do it with multiple at the same time seems a separate problem
<coz_> BluesKaj,  i suppose I could redo the drive   eewww
<coz_> penguin42,  ok it does  yes  although that is available on karmic
<penguin42> coz_: Oh ok, but still that seems a separate issue
<coz_> penguin42,  yeah so much a problem that I uninstalled lucid for my main system :)
<coz_> along with wallpaper issues  and a few other bugs :)
<BluesKaj> well, you could but I'd be darn careful , there's gotta be a method that works
<coz_> BluesKaj,  the  mount applet allows one partition at a time to be unmounted seemlingly well
<penguin42> coz_: On this usb key with multiple partitions right click is giving me safely remove and hitting that is unmounting all the partitions on the device
<penguin42> coz_: That's on any one of the devices - so I don't need to do multiple selects
<coz_> penguin42,  when I unmount one of the partitions though I get that error I linked to
<penguin42> coz_: Any dmesg spew when you try that?
<coz_> mmm let me scoot over and check hold on
<coz_> penguin42,  here is the whole dmesg    http://pastebin.com/KwntPz7E
<penguin42> hmm nothing odd there
<coz_> penguin42,  yeah  not sure why  but I could go ahead and redo this drive.... painful as it will be... and try ntfs or ext4
<penguin42> coz_: Well that shouldn't be a filesystem error and those errors look more SCSI than filesystem, but then I don't see why it's showing file not found
<coz_> penguin42,  at this point I cant lose anything on these partitions... all my back up stuff :)  so  at the moment I do most of the work needed with this drive on karmic and xp only
<coz_> hopefullly  something will change at some point
<coz_> now I havent tried installing the official nvidia driver.... probably too soon to try... but that is an issue in lucid  also dual monitor wallpaper does not stretch across both monitors  on lucid  I havent tried on maverick yet
<coz_> I am not expecting anything at this point in maverick :)
<BluesKaj> coz_,  can you access the partitions from windows , that might be the way to back up your important data, instead  of lucid ...just a thought
<BluesKaj> or maverick
<coz_> BluesKaj,  yeah in xp access is easy  and I can back up the stuff there then redo the drive in either ntfs or ext4  but  I dont think that is really the issue but I am willing to give it a try :)
<coz_> oh boy  the hours involved  with this move lol   be back later to report :)
<BluesKaj> penguin42,  I think he should have taken your comments about the demsg output more seriously ... I hope my comments don't lead to data loss .
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It's a little odd, it's possible it's a naff USB drive caddy that doesn't support the SCSI flush commands that do the safe eject, but I'd hope we wouldn't get such dumb errors if that was the case
<BluesKaj> that damn USB fat32 again , what a pita
<penguin42> I just don't think it should be fat related
<BluesKaj> I sorta suspected USB
<anoteng> can I upgrade to maveric today and expect a fairly usable system? The computer in question is mainly used for packaging and email...
<penguin42> anoteng: It's at early stages, lots of stuff breaks and gets fixed
<penguin42> anoteng: So even if it currently works there is no guarentee it will tomorrow, so use it if you can fix things pretty well yourself, or just test it on a spare machine
<anoteng> I know, I kind of wanted to help testing.... Guess I'll give it a go..
<penguin42> anoteng: Try it in a vm or something
<penguin42> or, I think there is a live CD build - that will help test if it works on your hardware
<anoteng> ahh.. smart. I'll test that first. Don't like vm's, especially not on slow computers like this one...
<BluesKaj> yeah, ran lucid til I got bored , there weren't anymore problems to fix , so I "upgraded" to maverick :)
<penguin42> can fix some of mine if you want
<BluesKaj> penguin42,  i'm trying to figure out why dhclient isn't auto starting ..I'm using /etc/network/interfaces to connect with eth0 . I think NM took the runit.conf file with it when I removed it.
<penguin42> I haven't figured out the interaction between NM and /etc/network/interfaces
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's abit sketchy
<BluesKaj> actionparsnip seems to be the network/interfaces guru , but he's always so busy helping 4 or 5 others at once I hate to interrupt with a problem that's only an annoyance to me.
<Tecna> I have a suggestion to make.
<Tecna> Stop trying to release 2 distributions per years
<Tecna> That doesn't result in stable releases, and you're running out of letters in the alphabet
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Tecna, that would be too boring :)
<Tecna> I used to endorse Ubuntu until Lucid came out.  I've spent the last few weeks trying to tweak it to work on my computer, and it was still a brick until yesterday, so I gave up and went back to Debian.
<jibadeeha> Tecna, Lucid release has required the most tweaks for me to get working ... quite a dissapointing release to be honest, but now i've got it all tweaked and working it is nice ... just wish it worked out of the box
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Tecna, interesting ..mine was so stable and working that I got bored so upgraded to maverick for something to do with my computer time.
<jibadeeha> lol @ BluesKaj-Laptop
<Tecna> Wasn't working out of the box originally the primary goal of Ubuntu?
<jibadeeha> the system tray area on Lucid is screwed as well
<jibadeeha> duplicate icons, etc
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Tecna, on most setups yes, but one can't expect factory fresh OS when it's free :)
<Tecna> BluesKaj-Laptop: I would expect it to work on my machine when the previous versions worked, too.  We're not supposed to be following the Windows philosophy of "our software isn't limited to certain computers, your computer is just limited to certain software."
<BluesKaj-Laptop> what software?
<Tecna> If Ubuntu's testing phase were longer, like Debian's, we wouldn't have problems like the Nvidia/Plymouth compatibility mess.
<Tecna> BluesKaj-Laptop: The OS
<Ian_corne> Tecna: but we'd be stuck with old stuff..
<Tecna> Ian_corne: I'd rather have old stuff that works than new stuff that's broken.
<DanaG> For me, Plymouth doesn't work even on Raedeon KMS.
<Ian_corne> use debian then Tecna
<DanaG> Or rather, it runs... but refuses to show a splash.
<Ian_corne> No use in having 2 copies
<BluesKaj-Laptop> hmm, my desktop has onboard nvidia 6150 and it seems ok, nothing fancy just an entry level desktop I inherited after my daughter upgraded her computer
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Tecna, and it ran well on lucid and still runs ok on maverick
<Tecna> You're lucky then.  Try Googling lucid plymouth nvidia
<DanaG> Why do they use fugly vga16fb?
<DanaG> They should use uvesafb.
<DanaG> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/plymouth/2009-June/000127.html
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/516825
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 516825 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "plymouth doesnt show any splash as soon as a console= commandline option is used on boot" [Medium,Fix released]
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Tecna, yeah i had that problem too but I managed to get the nvidia-current driver installed from the tty , did nvidi-xconfig and all was well after that.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> err nvidia-xconfig
<Tecna> And I'm further irritated that Ubuntu's trademark agreements treat the use of the logo like it's a privilege to promote the product.
<Tecna> Ubuntu acts like it's GPL software, but still uses trademarked firefox by default and even has it's own trademarks.
 * BluesKaj-Laptop shrugs
<penguin42> Tecna: Trade mark stuff is pretty tricky, but I think I can see some reasons for it being there
<h00k> Bah, I should see if this bug is reported for my EEE 1000 and it's wireless card not being able to connect
<yofel> if your card is rt2860 then yes
<Ian_corne> it is reported
<Ian_corne> I did it
<Ian_corne> but I didn't have the time to do followup yet
<h00k> dmesg | grep re2860: rt2860sta: module is in the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.
<h00k> heh.
<h00k> apparently that's it
<h00k> Ian_corne: do you have a linky offhand?
<yofel> Ian_corne: your bug was marked a dup of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/588113
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 588113 in linux (Ubuntu) "[regression] RT2800 wireless does not work" [Undecided,Triaged]
<h00k> ...I don't know why I added the y at the end :|
<yofel> I'm using mainline 2.6.34 final right now, seems to work fine
<yofel> (don't have 34-2 installed anymore)
<h00k> I just tried today's daily build and didn't have it working
<yofel> h00k: daily uses 2.6.34-5 right now and is broken
<yofel> 2.6.35-1 is stuck in binary new
<h00k> yofel: yeah, I noticed
<yofel> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.35-1.1
<Ian_corne> Is that available yet?
<yofel> as I said, it's stuck in the binary new queue and waits for archive admin approval
<Ian_corne> aha
<h00k> I'll keep watch on the maverick-changes
<Ian_corne> I'm not to familiar with the terms :)
<yofel> should be there tomorrow when the admins get back to work I guess
<Ian_corne> nice
<dupondje> hmz, how can I get wmv's played ? :(
<BUGabundo> dupondje: no codecs for anything
#ubuntu+1 2011-05-30
<Ian_Corne> oh :p
<BUGabundo2> tottaly staleld
<BUGabundo2> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<BUGabundo2> trying to re-run it
<BUGabundo2> *if* quit works
<BUGabundo2> which it doesnt either
<BUGabundo2> rebooting
<CarlFK> why is acpiphp only included in VM kernel packages?  (from what I gather reading Bug #364916 and linked bugs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364916 in linux (Ubuntu Jaunty) "When running Ubuntu as an Eucalyptus VM instance, module acpiphp is not available to be loaded, complicating the use EBS volume" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364916
<cwillu> how do you dpkg-buildpackage a debug version (of compiz, in this case)?
<cwillu> export DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="debug nostrip noopt"?
<thegoodcushion> what's the current state of play regarding GNOME in 11.10?  Will it still be present?
<thegoodcushion> Currently I am using 11.04 with Classic desktop
<vega-> last i heard was "no gnome in 11.10" ..
<vega-> or read, from somewhere
<cwillu_at_work> thegoodcushion, I believe mint is planning on staying with classic, although whether they have the manpower to actually support it is another matter
<cwillu_at_work> it might be time to migrate to kde :(
<cwillu_at_work> or perhaps xfce
<thegoodcushion> nah
<thegoodcushion> migrate to debian, more likely
<ior3k> gnome 3 is already in oneiric, afaik
<ior3k> and you can use it in "classic" mode by using the "failsafe" mode, iirc
<thegoodcushion> so is it GNOME 3 or Unity?
<cwillu_at_work> if only any of these fancy new desktop environments had a decent workflow for those of us with giant and/or multiple monitors
<ior3k> I think you can opt for either one
<ior3k> cwillu_at_work: tried xmonad, or any of the tiling wms?
<cwillu_at_work> ior3k, yeah, not remotely useful for me :p
<cwillu_at_work> I make heavy use of overlapping windows
<cwillu_at_work> and they make that too hard to do
<ior3k> cwillu_at_work: care to explain why?
<ior3k> not that it's my business
<cwillu_at_work> ?
<cwillu_at_work> I just did? :p
<ior3k> cwillu_at_work: why do you make heavy use of overlapping windows
<ior3k> ?
<ior3k> cwillu_at_work: xmonad has several layouts that allow for overlapping windows (I mention xmonad because that's what I use, I suppose other tiling WMs have that too)
<cwillu_at_work> lots of windows are streaming updates of some sort;  it's kinda like a reverse roll-up, where you can see and interact with almost all of them at the same time, and instantly get the full backlog with a click
<cwillu_at_work> xmonad got on my bad side when it rearranged (obviously) 40 windows, and then didn't put them back where it found them when I exited
<ior3k> hehe
<cwillu_at_work> resizing 40 windows back to a reasonable size isn't fun
<cwillu_at_work> and I've _never_ had a desire to have a single tiny little square, let alone 40 of them
<cwillu_at_work> (that's what the expose thingie is for :p)
<ior3k> cwillu_at_work: you could have just chosen another layout, and it would have resized the windows to a more manageable state (using M-Enter)
<cwillu_at_work> it's sad, because in principle I like the concept, but the conceit of "stop using your mouse" is just sillyness
<cwillu_at_work> ior3k, coulda shoulda woulda
<cwillu_at_work> the out of the box experience was crap
<ior3k> cwillu_at_work: well, not trying to push xmonad at you, my point is that sometimes we need to fight that initial impulse to put things away right away
<cwillu_at_work> ior3k, I'm well aware of that, but it doesn't bring anything I want
<cwillu_at_work> it may be _as good_ as my current approach, if I try it for a week or two :p
<cwillu_at_work> and that's simply not worth my time
<ior3k> cwillu_at_work: oh well, good luck finding something that better fits you then :)
<cwillu_at_work> (note that my current approach requires a patched gnome-panel in order to not go buggy when you put up a couple nice wide side panels for the window list
<cwillu_at_work> ior3k, that's what bugs me about the whole unity/gnome-shell/stop-using-gnome-panel-it's-so-90's thing
<cwillu_at_work> because it works fine for this, and there's no compelling alternatives to switch to, certainly not the new bling :)
<cwillu_at_work> (don't get me wrong, unity is great on my netbook)
<cwillu_at_work> (even on my bigger laptop before it got stolen)
<ior3k> cwillu_at_work: I'd definitely say there *seems* to be a problem with your approach, but I can't say for sure until I'd know more
<ior3k> too many windows :)
<ior3k> seems confusing
<cwillu_at_work> ior3k, I'm going to be blunt:  it's arrogant of you to presume you know something is wrong with y workflow :p
<cwillu_at_work> s/y/my/
<ior3k> cwillu_at_work: sure, that's why I said *seems*
<cwillu_at_work> no, that's the arrogant part :)
<cwillu_at_work> you see somebody doing something unfamiliar, and can't imagine how they can live through it
<cwillu_at_work> I quite understand that xmonad works well for those who use it
<ior3k> well, I apologize, then, it was not my intention
<ior3k> I guess I like to find ways to simplify things, and assume those ways exist
<ior3k> which of course may not always be the case
<cwillu_at_work> fair enough
<cwillu_at_work> I'm not claiming this is optimal
<cwillu_at_work> I'm merely claiming that it's a local maxima
<cwillu_at_work> and the peaks I can see on the horizon don't seem to be any higher :p
<ior3k> cwillu_at_work: well, if you ever change your mind and want to know if xmonad can help you there, feel free to ping me
<ior3k> not that I get anything from it except the thrill of maybe helping someone solve a problem :)
<cwillu_at_work> ior3k, my copious free time will eventually be spent writing an actually sane (for my purposes) window manager :p
<ior3k> if indeed it can be solved
<ior3k> cwillu_at_work: best of luck with that
 * cwillu_at_work looks for an incompetent compiler writer to stab
<cwillu_at_work> they implemented \ escaping in strings, but then they _include_ the backslash in the final string, in addition to whatever you quoted
<cwillu_at_work> (so \n gives you a backslash, followed by a newline)
<axscode> http://pastebin.com/d9VcZzeh <-- guys any help..
<penguin42> sorry, haven't seen that one
<axscode> just upgraded
<axscode> from 11.04 to 11.10 though there's a problem
<axscode> i rebooted and still partial upgrade, when click partial upgrade it shows that error
<russjr08> Hey guys, what's the best way to install Ubuntu 11.10? Daily Build, Change Sources.list in Natty, or update-manager -d?
<penguin42> update-maanger -d broke badly for me in a 2d setup
<CarlFK> gcc -lrt async-test.c - compiles fine under natty, errors in oneiric: http://dpaste.com/548292/
<penguin42> CarlFK: Try moving the -lt to the end
<CarlFK> penguin42: that works.  thanks.
<penguin42> CarlFK: Are you sure that works in Natty? I thought that change happened between Maverick and Natty
<CarlFK> yep: Codename:	natty
<penguin42> hmm ok
<charlie-tca> russjr08: support for Oneiric is in #ubuntu+1, this early, update manager never works.
<russjr08> charlie-tca, I thought I was in #ubuntu+1
<charlie-tca> oops
<charlie-tca> my fault
<russjr08> lol
<russjr08> I thought I was going crazy
<charlie-tca> You usually have to change sources.lk
<charlie-tca> let me try again, then
<charlie-tca> you usually have to change sources.list and comment out all non-official repositories, including ppa's
<russjr08> So then I should change sources.list and then do a sudo apt-get upgrade?
<charlie-tca> then you do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and keep praying
<russjr08> Ok, thanks!
<charlie-tca> apt-get upgrade won't do it
<penguin42> charlie-tca: do-release-upgrade -d  did try and upgrade it and do everything - I think it's the end result that's broken not the process
<charlie-tca> russjr08: ^ ^
<charlie-tca> It might be broken today, too
<russjr08> hmm....
<charlie-tca> live cd is broken for installing, maybe the upgrade is too
<russjr08> Maybe today is not the day for trying it then
<penguin42> welcome to pre-alpha
<Ian_Corne> I used update-manager -d
<Ian_Corne> guess i was lucky? :)
<Ian_Corne> whatever you do, don't sit in classical
<Ian_Corne> i'd advise updating in a tty
<htorque> any idea how i can remove old keys from dconf? i have a lot from 'org.gnome' also in 'apps'.
<afv> hello, is there a way to kill an invisible window?
<afv> xwininfo: Window id: 0x10018e4 (has no name)
<htorque> afv: just restart unity (alt+f2 → unity)
<htorque> probably xkill works too
<afv> thanks, it worked
<afv> no, xkill won't do it
<afv> better than having to restart x, heh
<htorque> definitely :)
<ubuntucu_ahmet> hello!
<ubuntucu_ahmet> with ubuntu 11.10 will add this feature : Utilities for building localized CD’s " what is this ? something like remastersys ?
<trism> ubuntucu_ahmet: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/DesktopTeam/Specs/Oneiric/LocalizedCDImageTools , it seems to be for providing tools to help build localized versions of ubuntu (with more than just additional language packs, but custom bookmarks/input methods/wallpapers etc)
<knight_> i have a question i cant seem to get my laptop from identifying that my screen is number 1
<knight_> i have tried the catalyst control center but it always identifies it when i try to olay a game using wine
<knight_> *play
<knight_> is anyone here?
<lucas-arg> is ubuntu "leaving" gtk and goin for qt UI?
<micahg> lucas-arg: there are 2 versions of unity, one built on GTK and one built on QT
<micahg> 3D is GTK, 2D is QT
<lucas-arg> i know... but im wondering about future of unity... it doesnt make much sence developing it in qt and gtk
<charlie-tca> I thought the plan was to have both qt and gtk in Ubuntu now
<htorque> fwiw: unity does not gtk (internally) - it uses the opengl toolkit nux
<htorque> +use
<micahg> charlie-tca: yep, both will be on the CD
<charlie-tca> unity might not use gtk, but gnome does
<charlie-tca> and unity is just a shell to get to gnome
<BUGabundo> my Asus Transformer finally arrived!!! :D
<Ian_Corne> oooo
<Ian_Corne> < jalous
<BUGabundo> eheh
<Ian_Corne> i'll be working soon, so i'll be able to afford such gadgets :D
<BUGabundo> man, 11.10 is boring
<BUGabundo> no themes
<Ian_Corne> the padphone also looks nice
<Ian_Corne> yeah
<Ian_Corne> no noting
<BUGabundo> can't even set the clock in 24h mode
#ubuntu+1 2011-05-31
<Fudge> hi where do i find reported bugs? any ideas how to fix the audio problems
<cwillu_at_work> Fudge, launchpad
<Fudge> tks
<CortexiphanSessi> ubuntu keeps resetting on me and just bringing me back into the log in screen, how can i fix this?
<CortexiphanSessi> it freezes and restarts randomly at times
<CortexiphanSessi> anyone?
<jibel> CortexiphanSessi, a very common issue similar to what you're describing is bug 774978
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 774978 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "xserver crashes in RecordAReply when XRecord is enabled in syndaemon" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774978
<jibel> CortexiphanSessi, there's a package you can try to see if it improves things https://launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/sru3 and also a workaround in comment #26
<CortexiphanSessi> great, thank you! i'll see if this works
<ubuntu_> i was wondering when the daily-live .isos for xubuntu 11.10 would be out
<JontheEchidna> Btw, KDE users should not upgrade network manager to 0.9 yet, as the Plasma widget doesn't support it yet
<IdleOne> I just did an update and when I rebooted (required) it took me to an initramfs prompt, I typed exit at the prompt and then it continued to boot to login screen. everything seems to be working ok.
<IdleOne> just thought I would mention it here
<IdleOne> What exactly is an initramfs prompt anyway?
<trism> when booting the kernel, before mounting the actual root filesystem, a small archive containing a minimal root filesystem is often used to load kernel modules and do other work necessary to mount the actual root filesystem. They usually contain a busybox system which includes a shell that can be loaded if problems occur, so you can attempt to fix them
<IdleOne> trism: so, me being able to just type exit and continue booting normally is an indication of a bug?
<trism> IdleOne: it would seem to be
<IdleOne> trism: what package should I report against?
<trism> IdleOne: I would guess initramfs-tools or linux. Can you reproduce it?
<IdleOne> trism: I would need to reboot. I'll try later
<trism> IdleOne: could be related to udev too, I'm getting segfaults with 171-0ubuntu1 on boot, and 171-0ubuntu2 was just uploaded a couple hours ago to revert the changes for now because they were apparently causing boot failures
<BUGabundo> Never pictured the day I would be on IRC from a tablet lol
<Ian_Corne> hehe BUGabundo
<Ian_Corne> how is it?
<guntbert> BUGabundo: how do you type?
<BUGabundo> It's nice
<BUGabundo> Loving it
<Ian_Corne> did you get the keyboard dock?
<BUGabundo> Too much 3.1 love
<BUGabundo> guntbert: soft keyb
<BUGabundo> Didn't bought the dock yet
<Ian_Corne> I'm not usre there's apps that would use it yet
<BUGabundo> See my last tweet for a pic
<Ian_Corne> if there would be eclipse..
<BUGabundo> There's IRC
<BUGabundo> Lolololol
<Ian_Corne> buganbundo?
<Ian_Corne> nice
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-01
<BUGabundo> anyone seeing keyboard missing the 1st char?
<cdbs> I get a BusyBox boot shell when I boot using the newest kernel
<donnie> Are Oneiric-proposed, Oneiric-backports, extra main and archive partner repos unavailable during dev cycle? Should i change any of these to natty?
<wookienz> guys - trying to fix this bug - looks lke it has been committed to natty and a work in progress for oneiric. HOw do i install the natty fix?
<wookienz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/compiz/+bug/767095
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 767095 in compiz (Ubuntu Oneiric) "1 pixel icons in notification-area-applet when compiz is the windows manager" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> How do you know if you are in a 2d or 3d session?
<bazhang> grayscale presumably
<charlie-tca> huh? one is gray and one is color?
<bazhang> unless it was changed for oneiric
<bazhang> or my graphics card is completely broken
<charlie-tca> apparently not so easy anymore
<charlie-tca> unity-2d-panel is running on a 2d session, while unity-panel-service is running for unity
<charlie-tca> or compiz is running in unity 3d, but not in 2d
<axscode> hmm, i just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10, which is partially completed, but anyways i manage to do update-manage -d again but i have to remove some java things installed, then twas continued, but it still remain as 11.04
<axscode> also im wondering what should be installed to find Menu->preferences->Appearance?
<arand> Does "lsb_release -a" not say oneiric?
<axscode> yes it says oneiic
<axscode> it say release 11.10 with codename oneiric
<arand> Then the upgrade is done, and any breakage is simply alpha being alpha.
<arand> gnome2/3 is doing that a lot...
<axscode> hmmm. ok so,where's gnome-art?
<axscode> hehe seems i cant control my theme anymore
<arand> You can install some gnome-theme for that, but the theme proper hasn't been updated yet from what I've heard..
<axscode> my laptop is a freakshow as of the moment
<axscode> ok and then how to change the theme?
<axscode> i really dont know what should be called..
<axscode> i was relying on PReference Apearrance but its gone
<axscode> is there a command, that triggers to use the default apps of and sync the same as newly installed ubuntu 11.10?
<Pici> I don't understand the question, Can you rephrase that?
<rww> "How do I make the set of installed packages be the same as it would be on a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10.", I think.
<axscode> Pici: i want to reinstall my ubuntu but i want to retain my files
<yofel> you can select the ubuntu partition as root in the manual partitioning dialog, the installer will remove the system files leaving /home intact
<jakubo> hi, is it "normal" that some desktop features dont work?
<rww> We're in pre-alpha land, it's normal that your computer fails to boot at all and considers eating your cat.
<jakubo> like rightclick and showing desktop items?
<jakubo> fortunately i dont have a cat, i just wonder if im missing something
<jakubo> cause skype wont work either
<Doc_exe> desktop items u have to turn on yourself i believe... gnome 3 thing
<jakubo> how?
 * genii-around makes sure the cat doesn't get near the voracious computer
<jakubo> how do i turn desktop items on?
<guntbert> genii-around: wrong window?
<Omega> Has anyone got unity working in virtualbox?
<trism> jakubo: dconf-editor: org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons
<yofel> add a sign to your gate: "Warning, Dangerous PC present" :P
<genii-around> guntbert: Nah. Did netbook upgrade to ocelot, process removed all *buntu-desktop packages for some reason and refuses to reinstall them currently. And so then rww said, in part: "..it's normal that your computer fails to boot at all and considers eating your cat."
<guntbert> genii-around: aah - I've been here only for 3 hours - that must have been before :)
<jakubo> is there a way to reactivate the desktop items?
<geser> jakubo: yes, you need dconf-editor (dconf-tools). Let me look up the key
<geser> jakubo: org.gnome.desktop.background.show-desktop-icons
<dart> i got a  problem with xorg-server natty update. Where do i report it?
<dart> is there an Ubuntu SRU IRC channel?
<guntbert> dart: natty is supported in #ubuntu (not here), but also see
<guntbert> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-02
<neglesaks> so, what to do while waiting for oneric a1
<neglesaks> list your suggestions
<neglesaks> :I
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<yofel> iso testing?
<neglesaks> splendid idea!
<kubu2> yofel: looks like A1 will not have 4.7B?
<yofel> no, actually we didn't even start yet, our packaging merge with debian is taking longer than we hoped (a1 soft freeze doesn't help there)
<kubu2> make sense B2 is just around the corner
<yofel> yeah, we'll skip b1 entirely
<stimpie> I have somehow removed my workspace switcher from the unity launcher, how to I restore that?
<kubu2> stimpie: bring up apps and look for switcher then add to launcher?
<stimpie> that was my thought as well but I cant find any app that does it.
<stimpie> unity --reset-icons solved my issue
<wip> hi all, 11.04 have an important bug http://trac.wxwidgets.org/ticket/13146 - This is likely due to a broken window manager which claims to support _NET_REQUEST_FRAME_EXTENTS, but does not actually implement it.
<wip> all wxwidgets (using 2.9) application will not work, so we are trying to patch wxwidgets but ubuntu / gnome 11.04 should be patch not wxwidgets
<wip> someone reported that this bug is fixed in snowlinux (debian based dist)
<Pici> wip: Have you filed a bug against wxwidgets in launchpad for Ubuntu?
<wip> Pici: nope, i think the problem is with compiz
<wip> Pici: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/334358
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 334358 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Does not support _NET_REQUEST_FRAME_EXTENTS" [Low,Fix released]
<Pici> wip: The latest bug comments on the wxwidgets bug seem to suggest that it is indeed a wxwidgets issue, or maybe I just don't understand enough about the bug itself.
<wip> ok found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/787437
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 787437 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Task bar icons don't show" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<wip> will reply there thx
<Ian_Corne> can't find the gnome keyboard shortcut thingy anymore
<genii-around> The KDE application launcher menus are detached from the bar and all now snap to top of screen instead, since the latest update.
<yofel> you mean the appmenu?
<genii-around> yofel: Yes. But now I see that in fact all right-click dialog boxes are snapping to top of screen directly above cursor as well
<genii-around> Tried to take a screenshot but prtscrn doesn't work while those menus/dialogs are active
<genii-around> Hang on, I'll take some with a delay on Ksnapshot
<neglesaks> anyone have the faintest idea when the OOa1 torrents might become available?
<genii-around> Shot 1, shows Classic launcher snapping to top left: http://imagebin.org/156470  shot 2, shows right-click dialog box for Task Manager: http://imagebin.org/156471  shot 3, right-click dialog for Digital Clock: http://imagebin.org/156472
<Ghost_Who_Walks> it's raining here guys :)
<Ian_Corne> ok Ghost_Who_Walks :p
<neglesaks> anyone got the oneric status?
<coz_> meganerd,  status?  do you mean release schedule?
<coz_> meganerd,  sorry
<coz_> neglesaks, status?  do you mean release schedule?
<coz_> neglesaks,       https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<trijntje_quassel> I'm somehow having trouble locating an image for oneiric, is it not available yet?
<rww> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<rww> Alpha 1 hasn't happened yet, so there aren't any milestone images.
<trijntje_quassel> rww: thanks a lot. The releaseSchedule say's alpha 1 should be today
<charlie-tca> today is scheduled in UTC time, so they got about 6 hours yet to make it
<rww> yup. It should be posted to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-May/thread.html when it's done.
<trijntje_quassel> ah I see, I'm not that into timezones yet ;)
<trijntje_quassel> but then I'll wait for the alpha 1 for a few hours, I can live with that
<rww> probably a good idea
<trijntje_quassel> thanks for the explanation!
<GTRsdk> I think there is a bug in the Ubuntu one client
<GTRsdk> it says an internet connection is required to sign in or join UBuntu ONe.
<GTRsdk> is there a workaround or fix for this?
<rww> An internet connection /is/ required to sign in or join Ubuntu One :|
<GTRsdk> rww, but I have internet connection
<GTRsdk> it does the same for Ubuntu Software center
 * yofel would blame network manager 0.9 and apps not being able to talk to it
<yofel> yet
<GTRsdk> oh
<GTRsdk> so is there a workaround or fix?
<charlie-tca> does it work when you try to use it?
<GTRsdk> charlie-tca, what?
<GTRsdk> charlie-tca, the internet?
<charlie-tca> Does UbuntuOne or Software Center work?
<charlie-tca> Is the message an annoyance thing or a "can't use it" thing?
<GTRsdk> charlie-tca, I can't get the Ubuntu software center to install programs and I can't sign into Ubuntu one
<GTRsdk> but I was able to manually download the .debs
<GTRsdk> but softwre center wouldn't let me install it then either
<GTRsdk> so I have to use sudo apt-get install gdebi and install it using gdebi
<charlie-tca> Got to hope that gets fixed soon, then.
<GTRsdk> charlie-tca, yeah. I was able to use Firefox and download files from Ubuntu One.]
<Ian_Corne> anyone able to add printers?
<GTRsdk> let me check
<Ian_Corne> I'm trying to add a printer via network-printer->windows printer via samba share->
<Ian_Corne> I got further now
<Ian_Corne> but it crashed earlier
<GTRsdk> Ian_Corne, I'm going to attempt to add a printer
<Ian_Corne> and I can't actually print
<Ian_Corne> ok
<GTRsdk> Ian_Corne, I can't find the printer to add (it is a network printer)
<Ian_Corne> Yeah, it's not working properly I think
<GTRsdk> Ian_Corne, I turned something ON, then I tried to add
<GTRsdk> it crashed
<Ian_Corne> ok :p
<GTRsdk> time to report a bug, I think.
<robin0800> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/alpha-1/
<GTRsdk> robin0800, I think I have that installed
<GTRsdk> Ian_Corne, the internet connection dropped before I got it reported
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> I managed to add a printer
<Ian_Corne> but printçing doesn't seem to be working
<Ian_Corne> 714mb cd robin0800 ?
<GTRsdk> Ian_Corne, I don't printing isn't of much of concern right now, since it is very unstable. Other parts should be fixed first.
<GTRsdk> dist-upgrade wants to remove flashplugin-installer and libnspr4-0d to install libnspr4
<GTRsdk> I think it is safe
<Ian_Corne> Yes i know GTRsdk
<Ian_Corne> I'm not filing a bug yet, just needed to print something :p
<Ian_Corne> I'll file a bug at alpha 2 or something if it isn't fixed yet
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: #ubuntu+1: discussion and support for Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot | Release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Alpha 1 released! http://goo.gl/rxAg1
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Oneiric Ocelot now open for breakage! | Natty has been released, support in #ubuntu | Oneiric release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Alpha-1 released https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-June/000853.html
<IdleOne> lol
<rww> No me :(
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: #ubuntu+1: discussion and support for Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot | Release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Alpha 1 released! http://goo.gl/rxAg1
<IdleOne> yes you
<rww> odd that they didn't link to a page on ubuntu.com this time. I usually just use that URL.
<genii-around> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<neglesaks> coz, yes, i was referring to whetehr the a1 was on the servers yet
<neglesaks> mymy. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Alpha1
<Ian_Corne> so we're not getting linux 3.0 in 11.10?
<Ian_Corne> or just for this alpha?
<yofel> iirc there was some talk in -kernel re 3.0 and the build scripts, so I guess we'll get it eventually
<GTRsdk> Ian_Corne, I don't know if there is a linux 3.0 yet
<Ian_Corne> it's in rc
<arand> It's RC, but yeah, I would be surprised if it wasn't in OO
<GTRsdk> cool
<yofel> afaik the plan was to ship 2.6.40, so 3.0 should be there
<GTRsdk> I am assuming they'll ad it for a2
<yofel> linus and his knacks...
<neglesaks> whats new in 3.0 then? roughly
<arand> neglesaks: Nothing.
<arand> (By design)
<Ian_Corne> m$ kinect support
<Ian_Corne> I guess fixed sandy bridge support too
<ewe> hi
<aalpha> hi
<IdleOne> hello aalpha
<aalpha> i'm using ocelot ye
<aalpha> little bug
<aalpha> i dont know how, i have made to view the interface but its better now
<aalpha> but i dont arrived to open print editor
<aalpha> i touch (+) and the print panel hide
<aalpha> can i change that ?
<aalpha> ??
<aalpha> i cant install a cups ?
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-03
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I just upgraded to Oneiric. My desktop wouldn't redraw, so per a bug report, I installed gnome-themes-standard, and it worked. My only problem, which existed even before I installed gnome-themes-standard, is my window decoration is looking KDE-like. Keep in mind, I have not installed KDE. Here is a screengrab: http://imgur.com/tprm7
<IdleOne> litropy: that appears to be what the theme is supposed to look like at this time
<IdleOne> my xchat looks the same
<coz_> litropy,  that's an odd looking theme :)
<litropy> IdleOne: so what has the theme defaulted to? I remember seeing something like this during the early days of Natty. It seems to be some kind of safety theme?
<IdleOne> appears to be. I usually just use the default anyway.
<IdleOne> I can't be bothered
<BUGabundo> There is no theme yet
<trism> litropy: it is Adwaita (the one in gnome-themes-standard, and the only gtk 3 theme in the repo at the moment), there are more online if you would prefer a different one
<BUGabundo> trism: link?
<BUGabundo> Cause I sure do
<trism> BUGabundo: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/more-gnome-3-themes-hope-adwance-gtk3.html
<trism> BUGabundo: you can change them in dconf-editor after extracting them to ~/.themes, org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme
<coz_> that doesnt look like adwaita,,, googling
<trism> coz_: it is
<trism> coz_: it looks a bit different if you are using gnome-fallback though (the panels take a different theme)
<BUGabundo> Thanks
<BUGabundo> That's a life saver
<BUGabundo> But for next few days ill be on my tablet
<BUGabundo> To finish the review
<coz_> trism,  must be different adwaita themes  I found one used on fedora for gtk2  advaicium adwaita and another aldabra adwaita
<trism> coz_: well, adwaita is a theme but it is although an engine
<coz_> trism,  ah ok that certainly explains the different themes
<coz_> I like the advacium from gnome3
<trism> coz_: do you have a link? I couldn't find it (and 'although' = 'also' in previous message)
<coz_> yeah hold on
<coz_> trism,   http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/advaicium-adwaita-theme-ported-to-gtk2.html   this is the default theme in gnome3  on fedora ,, i though it was quite nicely done,, very minimalistic
<coz_> trism,   advacium adwaita theme
<coz_> trism,  this is the aldabra adwaita  ported    http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/aldabra-gtk2-port-of-gnome-3s-default-theme/
<coz_> anyway ,, those are the themes I usually associate with adwaita
<trism> coz_: thanks, checking them out
<BUGabundo> Night
<litropy> is samba4 going to be integral to Oneiric? My samba3 install works, and since I'm getting "ImportError: No module named ldb" when I attempt samba4, instead of going through the trouble to fix it, I'm considering just removing samba4
<litropy> Furthermore, if I end up fixing samba4, should I then remove samba3?
<litropy> does gnome-shell replace gtk3?
<bjsnider> no
<litropy> Wow! I am really liking gnom-shell! Is Oneiric eventually going to use this by default?
<litropy> And how do I get ubuntu to load this by default?
<rww> no, it isn't
<rww> I imagine the login manager saves your session preference, doesn't it?
<litropy> yeah. I'm using gdm. What was I running before? GTK3?
<rww> I don't know what you think GTK3 is, but it's actually a graphics toolkit :|
<litropy> Mmm. Well, I installed gnome shell. Then, I ran gnome-shell after pressing my Super key and seeing nothing different. Then, my term said, "try gnome-shell replace." Did I just replace Wayland or something?
<litropy> gnome-shell --replace*
<rww> what
<rww> Are you using random words instead of 'Unity' or something :|
<litropy> heheh.
<litropy> So, wait. Unity was my window manager before I replaced it with gnome-shell. Right?
<litropy> That's right - wayland replaced X
<litropy> it's all coming back to me now.
<rww> gnome-shell and Unity are shell interfaces
<rww> Wayland hasn't replaced X yet.
<litropy> really? not even in Oneiric Alpha?
<rww> unless I missed a UDS session, it's going to be on the order of years from now
<rww> sabdfl's blog entry back in November said "eventually" ;P
<litropy> Ah.
<litropy> Gosh, this is really nicely done. Perfect for my netbook.
<litropy> Everything is nice and snappy as well. Smooth fade-ins and fade-outs, even for my on-chip GPU.
<litropy> gdm doesn't list my window manager options. The icon for the menu has a red X, and when I click it, a tiny rectangle that looks like it would be the border of the list, if the list had vales withinit, pops up. Any ideas?
<litropy> weird ... dpkg-reconfigure gdm hangs for a split second, then exits cleanly ... without spawning a dpkg-reconfigure window.
<astraljava> Hey all, does anyone have an idea why apt-get cannot install ubuntustudio-desktop^, even though after install tasksel, it can be found from /usr/share/tasksel/ubuntu-tasks.desc, and ubuntu-desktop^ works? Here's log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/617493/
<bazhang> astraljava, in 11.10?
<astraljava> bazhang: Yes, that's why I'm asking in this channel.
<astraljava> bazhang: But I only now realized that it doesn't work in natty either, so I will have to do some deeper research here.
<bazhang> !info ubuntustudio-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 40 kB
<bazhang> why would you use tasksel for that
<astraljava> bazhang: I'm looking into installing a task, not a package.
<geser> what error do you get when you try to install it?
<astraljava> geser: It's all in that link I referred to in my question. http://paste.ubuntu.com/617493/
<astraljava> Alr
<astraljava> sorry, alternatively could someone point to a correct debug:: for apt.conf, so I would see how it tries to look for said task?
<Roasted> Is Gnome Classic still going to be removed from 11.10?
<arand> Roasted: That's the plan.
<charlie-tca> but 2d fallback is real nice
<Roasted> ehh
<Roasted> that's extremely disappointing
<charlie-tca> well, maybe that should be "looks nice"
<Roasted> When will the dual screen/unity issue be fixed? is that 11.10 or will it be pushed upward to 11.04?
<arand> Well, I guess the place to follow that woul be on the bug report..
<arand> (There is one, right?)
<Pici> I think I saw a fix land in natty -proposed for the dual screen issue for unity.
<Roasted> well I heard there was a bug for it already
<Roasted> I was in the classroom chat with shuttleworth and that's one of the questions I asked
<Roasted> he said it was being worked on currently but I forgot to ask if it was meant for this release or 11.10
<arand> Searching launchpad would be the way to find out, I presume
<Roasted> it was about being able to put the unity bar on the right monitor instead of it defaulting to the left one all the time... cause my 2nd monitor is my left monitor. real pita... so much of a pita I don't use unity on that desktop :(
<Roasted> well sorry, I just figured I'd ask here to see if anybody knew off the top of their head
<Pici> bug 743149
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 743149 in unity (Ubuntu) "with second monitor, first monitor does not show nautilus application/global menu when displaying desktop" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743149
<Roasted> fix released?
<Pici> If thats the bug, the fix has already hit natty.
<Roasted> oh..
<Roasted> then.. where was I
<Roasted> I'm not seeing in this how I can push it to the right monitor, tho
<coz_> Roasted,   the launcher or the upper panel?
<Roasted> the unity launcher
<coz_> Roasted, oh   no that one I dont see in  11.04
<Roasted> it defaults to the left, but for me that's my 2nd monitor. I want it on my right monitor.
<coz_> Roasted,  nvidia?
<Roasted> yep
<Roasted> and intel
<Roasted> (laptop)
<coz_> Roasted,  oh
<coz_> mm
<lucidfox> So, I've just did a clean install of Oneiric with Unity, and I have some problems
<lucidfox> 1. The desktop background is black
<lucidfox> 2. Window buttons (close, minimize, maximize) are missing
<lucidfox> 3. The "install" button in Software Center is greyed out
<IdleOne> lucidfox: the control buttons should be on the top panel for all your open windows
<IdleOne> need to mouse over to see them
<charlie-tca> um, 2d is missing the buttons
<IdleOne> did not know that
<lucidfox> Nope, nothing there either - except for Chromium
<lucidfox> the buttons are only missing in Unity 3D, not 2D
<charlie-tca> bug791081 is for 2d
<IdleOne> lucidfox: you installed all updates?
<charlie-tca> bug 791081 is for 2d
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 791081 in compiz (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Missing windows buttons" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791081
<lucidfox> yep
<IdleOne> well it is alpha...
<IdleOne> report bugs :)
<charlie-tca> oops
<charlie-tca> sorry, yeah, I can't find a 3d bug for missing buttons
<IdleOne> charlie-tca: 2d uses compiz?
<lucidfox> Honestly, I don't count on the developers actually paying attention to my bugs
<charlie-tca> I don't think so, IdleOne
<charlie-tca> but apport tagged it 2d, the reporter may not know what it is using
<lucidfox> for example, the one about the + magnifying lens being unintuitive has been hanging there with no response whatsoever
<lucidfox> * icon
<IdleOne> charlie-tca: ah, ok.
<charlie-tca> Developers are looking at all the bugs, but will pick the ones they consider most important to work first
<IdleOne> something tells me Unity bugs are high priority
<charlie-tca> +1
<lucidfox> Also, even when the buttons *were* displayed, the top panel didn't respect the Metacity button positioning settings
<lucidfox> (so, for example, moving the buttons to the right only worked on unmaximized windows)
<IdleOne> lucidfox: that was intentional I believe as the buttons being on the right in the panel would mess with the indicators
<lucidfox> How? Just move the buttons to just before the indicators.
<lucidfox> Honoring the setting in one place and ignoring it in another results in inconsistent user experience
<IdleOne> lucidfox: I am just saying what i believe the reasoning is.
<IdleOne> not saying I like it :/
<lucidfox> There is no global menu in GTK3 applications, is that normal?
<lucidfox> ah right, appmenu-gtk3
<lucidfox> strange it's not installed by default
<CarlFK> how do I disable the screen saver from locking the term (requires entering a password to unlock)
<IdleOne> CarlFK: Super, search for Screen and move the little slide button over top of ON
<IdleOne> Super key*
<IdleOne> that annoyed me also when it was enabled out of nowhere
<CarlFK> IdleOne: thanks.  found the on.off.
<IdleOne> sure thing
<IdleOne> I guess slidding a button is easier on touch screens?
<IdleOne> who knows...wish I had the money to have such problems
<CarlFK> any idea where that is saved?  in natty I disabled it with:
<CarlFK> chroot $TARGET gconftool-2 --direct --config-source=xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults --type bool --set /apps/gnome-screensaver/idle_activation_enabled false
<CarlFK> which isn't the lock on/off thing, but either way, cuz that no longer diables the screen saver, thus the locked, thus me grumpy
<IdleOne> /apps/gnome-screensaver/lock_enabled
<IdleOne> ah, no that isn't it
<Volkodav> i can't login to gnome for some reason
<Volkodav> failed to load session "gnome" is the error
<Volkodav> is it a bug or just me ?
<CarlFK> IdleOne: gconftool-2 --dump / > gc.xml   change off to on, no change in --dump
<CarlFK> same with the "dim to save power" checkbox
<CarlFK> gah!!  how do I change what happens when I close the lid?  (currwently sleeps, I want "blank screen"
<CarlFK> the power dialog doesn't have an option for "lid closed"  I am guessing this is a bug
<CarlFK> who picked a code name I cant remember how to spell?
<IdleOne> Mark did
<CarlFK> what;s his number, I need to call him up and explain my dissatisfaction in his name choice.
<IdleOne> you can email him. I don't think he takes personal calls at work
<CarlFK> smart man
<astraljava> Nevermind about that, but as people in the past always referred to by the name, not the species, I was completely stumped when someone pointed to ocelot. I thought [s]he was out of his/her mind.
<IdleOne> CarlFK: I remember by thinking of it as One Eye Ric
<IdleOne> makes sense in my head..ymmv
<CarlFK> I thought that too.  and then was lost the next day.
<charlie-tca> We changed the pronunciation at UDS, too
<charlie-tca> oh-near-ick
<maco> oh really? i was saying oh-nair-ick
<charlie-tca> just to make it more confusing, I think...
<maco> like the stuff to get rid of hair on your legs
<charlie-tca> works for me
<charlie-tca> It was kind of confusing for me.
<maco> i hear feisty was troublesome on this front
<charlie-tca> I could believe that, too
<maco> the americans say "fai stee" and the europeans said "fee stee"
<maco> i dont know what the brits did
<IdleOne> I pronounced it Fys Tea
<maco> IdleOne: is that like fisty?
<rww> oneiric = one + irc + s/c/ic/
<IdleOne> maco: no, Fys as in the y sound in psy
<maco> oh, so same as fai
<IdleOne> hehe yeah I guess so
<zonkers> is anyone maintaining a repo that will install the ubuntu classic interface?
<micahg> zonkers: the GNOME apps that make up Ubuntu classic will be EOL upstream when 3.2 is release
<zonkers> do you think some third party will have it?
<zonkers> assuming EOL means end of life.
<yofel> I heard that gnome3 will have a panel version too, doesn't it?
<trism> zonkers: we have gnome-session-fallback, it is classic-ish (once you figure out you need to alt+right click to edit the panels now)
<zonkers> i have tried unity and gnome 3 and dont' know why i'm forced to change. It's not neccessarily for me but brother and mom
<trism> zonkers: it looks pretty much like the old interface, just with a bit of a different theme now that the ubuntu patches are dropped
<yofel> lucid will still be supported for 2 years and you could try xfce or lxde if you want an old-style interface
<zonkers> i bet personally, i go with xfce but that's me.  non of the developers have to support brother and mom who are computer illiterates
<yofel> dunno, I find unity pretty simple to use once you get used to it. I personally use KDE
<zonkers> well my first 20 minutes with unity, i had to turn it off.  I may have to give it another shot.
<zonkers> my first 15 minutes with G3 were like... omg.  i have to bolt
<yofel> I did try g3 for a while from the PPA, but having to open that apps menu every time I wanted to switch between apps became annoying fast
<yofel> no, alt+tab is not a replacement for the panel
<zonkers> maybe they'll fix g3 for those who like it old time
<yofel> well, there is a panel fallback if your graphics driver doesn't support opengl, haven't tried that much yet
<zonkers> what kernel will 11.10 be on?
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.8.22 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<bazhang> still too early to tell yet I guess or the bot has not been updated
<cwillu_at_work> 3.0 or better I'd wager
<charlie-tca> Was going to be -40
<cwillu_at_work> which is 3.0
<yofel> !info linux oneiric
<astraljava> From kernel team meeting minutes: "This also means we'll target One
<astraljava> iric to release with a v3.0 kernel rather than v2.6.40.
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.39.3.4 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<yofel> jussi: fix the default
<yofel> please ;)
<jussi> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.39.3.4 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<jussi> :)
<jussi> yofel: happy?
<yofel> :D
<saamm> is there any command to measure current mouse sensitivity?
<Volkodav> hmm still can't login to gnome ... anybody?
<vladanian> Hey, peeps, any of you know how to change the theme in oneiric?
<trism> vladanian: you can set the gtk theme with: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme ThemeName; (or in dconf-editor), the metacity theme is still in gconf-editor: apps/metacity/general/theme although I imagine that will change soon once gconf is purged from the cd
<trism> vladanian: I don't know if we have a nice appearances gui anywhere yet
<vladanian> trism, ah, ok, thanks
<vladanian> trism, I've got that gconfd is broken look going on
<trism> vladanian: you may need to install gnome-themes-standard
<vladanian> trism, thanks, I'll check it out
<elros> hi, just upgraded to oneiric
<elros> transition went quite smoothly, had xfce & lxde installed and removed major portions of gnome before upgrade, no big issues so far
<elros> but now I have three instances of NetworkManager in my lxde systray, is this common?
<pfifo> whats the recommended method to install?
<astraljava> pfifo: Well there are new alpha1 install isos out there: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-1/
<pfifo> does this channel cover xubuntu+1 as well?
<rww> yes
<astraljava> So they say on the xubuntu channel.
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-04
<Ian_Corne> just thought about it, 11.10 will be all about third iteration
<Ian_Corne> linux 3.0
<Ian_Corne> gnome 3.0
<Ian_Corne> gtk 3
<micahg> Ian_Corne: gnome 3.2 actually
<eross> with all these changes and when i code a couple of gui applications using c/c++, what's the recommended gui front-end to use? gtk, gnome? That being asked, I'm thinking in terms of the default installation
<eross> is QT the way to go?
<litropy> I recently installed gnome-shell. Mind you, I'm in Unity - I just wanted to have it as an option. When I press my power-on/off button, gnome-shell starts up, then immediately hibernates my computer. When I awake it, gnome-shell asks for my password, then logs me ... back into Unity. I can find no instance of gnome-shell running. All my sessions = ubuntu (which means Unity). Any ideas as to what's happening?
<litropy> (I'm pressing power on/off with my computer on, using Unity.
<litropy> Or maybe it's just suspending, as Power syspane says.
<litropy> So I just changed that to Ask me ...
<litropy> Yep. Now I get the usual options. Hmph. But why on earth would it switch to gnome-panel upon suspend?
<litropy> Heheh. It's a relief to know +1'ers like to enjoy their weekend. I'm about to head out myself. If I don't hear from you before shutdown, everyone have a good weekend.
<rinkukokiri> does build-essential come installed by default now? (as of 11.04)
<rww> rinkukokiri: 1) 11.04 stuff goes in #ubuntu, 2) looks like it.
<Testittt> hi+
<wzssyqa> Testittt: hi
<Adys> The package 'update-manager' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.
<Adys> What's with that?
<charlie-tca> update-manager is one of those things that make life difficult if it is removed
<Adys> just using do-release-upgrade, but that seemed a bit weird
<penguin42> hmm I should try an upgrade on something againnow that Alpha1 is out and see if it's any less disasterous
<Volkodav> strange that neither probes another install - natty does not see Oneiric on the other drive and same with Oneiric's grub. Have to change hdd sequence in BIOS
<Volkodav> can't loging in gnome day 2
<Volkodav> where do i change fonts ? And why gnome session is not loading ?
<Volkodav> hmm - gnome is not installable  gnome: Depends: gnome-desktop-environment (= 1:2.30+7ubuntu3) but 1:2.30+7ubuntu3 is to be installed
<alex_mayorga> how crashy is the alpha?
<BUGabundo> Not much
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: thanks! what's broken?
<BUGabundo> No GTK engine
<BUGabundo> Duect
<BUGabundo> Due to transition to gnome 3.2
<alex_mayorga> if I use plain gnome, would I see breakage?
<alex_mayorga> nouveau still doesn't like my card I believe
<penguin42> better than last week - now it will let me log into gnome
<elros> i'm using lubuntu 11.10, and have three network managers in systray
<elros> is this common, and does someone have a solution?
<elros> with gnome shell and unity, there's no problem, only with lxde and xfce
<rww> Someone mentioned the same problem the other day, so I guess it's common.
<rww> No idea how to fix it, though.
<elros> ok
<Volkodav> how do I change a theme in Unity ?
<charlie-tca> elros: I would expect that gnome-panel and xfce4-panel are both loading, and probably the lxde panel, too
<charlie-tca> Which give some of the icons two and three times
<KM0201> dang, is alpha1 already out?
<rww> yes
 * KM0201 did not know that.. :)
<KM0201> and here i've been messing w/ fedora 15
<astraljava> KM0201: We won't judge you for it. :D
<KM0201> :)
<elros> the packages are always greener on the other distro
 * astraljava LOLs @ elros 
<KM0201> where's the ISO download?
<KM0201> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<genii-around> KM0201: Probably on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<KM0201> ty
<Volkodav> How do I change the fonts in Unity - can't find the option
<jbicha> to change the fonts, you'll probably need to use dconf-editor or gnome-tweak-tool
<penguin42> Volkodav: Click on the 0/1 power button, go to system settings, click appearance and then the font tab
<jbicha> penguin42: that's not how it works now in gnome-control-center 3
<penguin42> oh yes, 3 - ahem
<Volkodav> There is no appearance there
<Volkodav> it's all changed around hmm
<Volkodav> no close buttons on the windows
<Volkodav> strange
<Ian_Corne> it finally feels like a proper alpha :D
<BUGabundo> fuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<BUGabundo> the network manager is making me blow !!!
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<BUGabundo> stupid thing
<Ian_Corne> what's it doing?
<BUGabundo> pidgin can't conntect
<Ian_Corne> haven't had a problem yet
<Ian_Corne> yeah
<BUGabundo> I even made a new profile
<Ian_Corne> pidgin and empathy are broken for me atm
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: how?
<Ian_Corne> i guessed it was libpurple
<Ian_Corne> they don't connect :)
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> its NM
<BUGabundo> I just talked on #pidgin
<BUGabundo> we have the same version that natty has
<BUGabundo> and their ppa
<Ian_Corne> ok :)
<yofel> NM breaks about everything (the KDE NM applet too btw. ^^)
<penguin42> yofel: The KDE one is pretty dodgy for me - if my machine boots up without the DHCP server working (i.e. if that's still coming up) then it never auto finds it in KDE, I have to prod nm manually at the cmd line
<yofel> hm, usually works fine, but since nm 0.9 was uploaded it doesn't work at all here
<yofel> it sees the neworks for wifi, but only says Err: Invalid state
<penguin42> yofel: o the nm command line tools work?
<penguin42> ^D
<yofel> no idea, I stop it and use wpa_supplicant by hand
<yofel> the KDE applet can't create system connections, so I never seem to find my connections with the command line tools
<penguin42> I don't know if I've ever done the nmcli stuff for wireless
<BUGabundo> ANYONE REMEMBERS HOW TO CHANGE INPUT BO?
<BUGabundo> *BOX
<BUGabundo> oops sorry for the caps
<BUGabundo> I can't rezise mine
<BUGabundo> it was fine before the format
<penguin42> well, OO alpa1 fixes the iscsi root problem
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-05
<Ian_Corne> weird
<Ian_Corne> my nm seems to be working fine..
<Ian_Corne> any place i can check when i booted?
<penguin42> when?
<yofel> erm, kern.log as timestamps
<penguin42>  /proc/uptime tells you seconds since boot
<yofel> that too
<yofel> well, just run 'update' to get it human readable
<yofel> er, uptime ^^
<Ian_Corne> penguin42: but i suspend
<Ian_Corne> so that doesn't work :)
<penguin42> ah
<Ian_Corne> Guess i booted Jun 1
<Ian_Corne> when did the NM problems start?
<Ian_Corne> just want to know if maybe i'm just running the old nm
<yofel> new NM has a version like 0.8.999
<yofel> got in a few days ago
<anadon> hey, I'd like feedback and critiques on a alternate file system organization.  http://pastebin.com/NEvNH7mf
<anadon> *an
<pfifo> anadon, what are you doing?
<pfifo> like stacking/merging the levels up to provide programs and libs or something?
<anadon> creating a FS based largely on inheritance of data as so to minimize data replication and create a more regular pattern among system resources, programs, etc.
<anadon> still in very early dev/thought
<anadon> I'm reading up on this as fast as I can read, but there's some history I'm having a hard time getting
<anadon> a goal is to make regular the organization of available programs, resources, etc.
<anadon> simplify where/how programs are kept, cleaned, maintained, etc.
<anadon> This might be over stepping its bounds and call for a new kind of partition, but I'm still trying to gather data on that.
<pfifo> how can it get any simpler than all of them in /usr/bin
<anadon> well, they're not all in /usr/bin
<anadon> there's a few almost at root, and some in each profile
<anadon> I'd like to get them all in one area
<anadon> everything runnable in one place, easily findable in ~
<pfifo> but that seems to go aginst the idea of not replicating data
<anadon> and this allows for multiple OS's on a partition
<anadon> this is where I don't know if a new partition format will come into play: folder inheritence
<yofel> the reason for putting things in /usr is to share data (over the network for example)
<yofel>  /bin is for system critical binaries that are used before /usr can be mounted, /usr can then be shared by multiple systems over NFS for example
<anadon> I was going with more you had to have a profile on the system to get anything out of it.
<pfifo> anadon, the future seems to be pushing for a partitionless setup like LVM
<yofel> right, btrfs implements subvolumes (works quite well)
<anadon> sec, let me look it up.
<anadon> that's some of what I'm getting at, but not the OS's part
<pfifo> theres no reason why you couldnt putmutiple os on a partition with a FHS in each subfolder, a simple chroot/pivot_root will take care of that at boot time
<anadon> anyways, this is I think more of a re-write of unix tradition, so I don't know how implementable it ever will be.
<yofel> sure,  but how would you handle the example I gave, having parts of the system on a server, and only having a base OS that boots the system on every PC
<jbicha> I'm not so convinced that LVM is necessarily the future
<pfifo> anadon, dont forget the broblems that come along with non standard setups like livwecds and nfs based diskless nodes
<yofel> well, btrfs subvolumes and snapshots take care of what I need LVM for personally
<anadon> I'd say there would be two real ways to address this.  One would be to load the OS from the OS booted, or have an image set up that its directed to.
<jbicha> I don't think trying to completely overhaul the FHS is going to work very well, others have tried...
<anadon> nfs diskless node are new to me, what's the google search?
<pfifo> i agree, its a lost cause
<pfifo> anadon, "slim client"
<anadon> been there, like the idea, still learning about how to make one once I get the hardware
<anadon> what would the issue with liveCDs be?
<anadon> btw, this thread isn't trying to kill me, like #linux.  Thankyou for that.
<pfifo> anadon, right off the top of my head is the transition to initramfs to the main root fs. also what about stackable filesysems where at first uoi only have a small portion of the root fs loaded
<pfifo> s/uoi/you/
<anadon> you're going to have to tell me more about those.  They haven't been touched by that loony bin known as my university.
<anadon> gawd, my uni is crazy.  they even have a custom compiler for c++
<anadon> case 1 ... 99:
<anadon> actually works
<CarlFK> how do I tell what modules are included in a kernel?
<yofel> included or loaded?
<pfifo> anadon, you should learn LFS and then try to install LFS with a custom FHS to see how hard it is to actually get working
<CarlFK> pciehp in particular.   seams to be included, but I didn't find it in grep -i pciehp /boot/config-2.6.39-3-generic
<anadon> where would I even start with a custom FHS?
<pfifo> right there LFS with a custom FHS that incorprates your ideas
<yofel> not sure, that's where I would look :/
<yofel> if nobody else has an idea ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<CarlFK> I see it in syslog: Jun  4 21:46:33 pc8 kernel: [    0.590492] pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4
<anadon> ok, this is going to take awhile...thanks!
<CarlFK> ah, right.  I keep forgetting #u has it's own class A on freenode :)
<pfifo> CarlFK, find /lib/modules | grep ko
<anadon> Also, one last question.  Where would I find an authoritative book on kernel design, implementation, and comparison between kernels such as linux 2.6, openBSD, freeBSD, and plan 9?
<CarlFK> pfifo: so if it isn't there, it is in the kernel? :)
<trism> CarlFK: looks like it is CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE, which is set to y in lucid anyway
<pfifo> CarlFK, either built on or not supported
<CarlFK> trism: ah right.  not always the same. thanks
<trism> CarlFK: yeah, I usually grep the Kbuild files if I can't find the option for a module, since they often end with "the module will be called X"
<trism> CarlFK: in the kernel source that is
<CarlFK> I try to avoid that end of the pool :)
<CarlFK> I use to do the gentoo.  I'm better now.
<CarlFK> tail * isn't too bad
<axscode> wheres the Preference->Appearance goes?
<axscode> or what should be installed to have it again.
<head_victim> Is there a torrent to the daily iso? The image server is so slow :/
<elros> I found out that ubuntuone control panel doesn't find an internet connection, but it exists, obviously. This may be related to my problem of three network managers
<elros> no actual problems with connecting to internet, but the OS doesn't know that on some level
<BUGabundo> guud afternoon
<penguin42> Hey BUGs
<BUGabundo> fuuuuuuuuuuu
<BUGabundo> had to stop NM just to start pidgin
<BUGabundo> wth
<BUGabundo> anyone wknows how to change pidgin input box size?
<BUGabundo> I can't see what I'm typing
<penguin42> it's never been smaller than a line for me
<penguin42> I can't see any options
<BUGabundo> I used to drag it up
<BUGabundo> this is nbonsense
<BUGabundo> why those my laptop ALWAYS suspends when I close the lid?
<BUGabundo> I NEVER set that on any of my PCs
<BUGabundo> its stupid
<BUGabundo> and still i have no way to change it
<BUGabundo> getting really really tired of this UI changes
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> we've been sooo spoiled with alphas before now :)
<BUGabundo> ffuuuuuuu
<micahg> BUGabundo: that's GNOME3 :)
<BUGabundo> micahg: ffuuuuuuu
<jpds> BUGabundo: Bar?
<micahg> BUGabundo: http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2011/02/02/is-gnome-3-going-to-melt-your-laptop/
<BUGabundo> jpds: wanna go fix the mirrors?
<BUGabundo> at least thw in PT are dead
<BUGabundo> *two
<BUGabundo> micahg: ill change WM soon
<jpds> BUGabundo: Can you pay for a my plane ticket to PT?
<BUGabundo> can't take it anymore
<BUGabundo> or ditro all toghether
<BUGabundo> even better.
<micahg> BUGabundo: I think you just need to switch screensavers, but I can't be sure as I don't use GNOME3
<BUGabundo> stop using the PC
<BUGabundo> and just stick with my laptop
<BUGabundo> after 6 years of trying to use Ubuntu :(
<BUGabundo> jpds: sure I can
<BUGabundo> the question is if I wanna
<Omega> Why are you complaining in #ubuntu+1
<BUGabundo> micahg: what screensavers?
<jpds> BUGabundo: Well played, good sir.
<BUGabundo> ppl still use that?
<BUGabundo> I just let DPMS turn screen off after 10 min
<BUGabundo> Omega: I am? really ?
<micahg> BUGabundo: xscreensaver seems to DTRT on laptop lid close, but I'm running Xfce on oneiric :)
<BUGabundo> when stuff brakes for 2 cycles , I think i can
<BUGabundo> I have a kmail bug opened for 4 cycles
<BUGabundo> *four*
<Omega> Uhm, you're using an alpha release and you're expecting stuff not be break?
<Omega> Why not stick to the LTS?
<BUGabundo> mauauauaua
<BUGabundo> LTWS LOL
<BUGabundo> someone has to endure this
<micahg> Omega: you're not familiar with whom you are speaking :)
<BUGabundo> so other users get a miled stable OS for 6 months
<BUGabundo> I'm the crist here
<Omega> micahg, And who might that be?
<micahg> Omega: BUGabundo is like captain +1
<BUGabundo> Omega: FYI I've been *always** running devel cycle on metal since 7.04
<Omega> Wow, you must be a pro!
<Omega> Really, does it change anything?
<BUGabundo> ahahaaha
<BUGabundo> you can't even imagine
<BUGabundo> its so nice to file critical bugs on libc6 or pythong
<BUGabundo> ARGGGG pidgin is killing me
<BUGabundo> can't see what I'm typing
 * micahg had to switch to xchat due to E_TOOMANYCHANNELS
<BUGabundo> how many do you have?
<BUGabundo> I have 3 social netowkrs
<BUGabundo> 4 IRC servers
<Omega> irssi for lyfe
<BUGabundo> and a screen tall ofc tabs
<micahg> ATM, 30 on freenode
<BUGabundo> meh
<BUGabundo> im on #cyanogenmod
<micahg> pidgin kept flooding freenode, so I gave up
<BUGabundo> try beating the OFFTOPIC that goes in there
<BUGabundo> oh it does that when it looses connection
<BUGabundo> you have to close the #s
<BUGabundo> and reconnect
<BUGabundo> Omega: I'm getting to a point I just want *some* stuff to just work
<BUGabundo> I only use the la+laptop to open FF7, chromium 14 and pidgin
<BUGabundo> that's it
<BUGabundo> so I really don't mind what ever is running under it
<BUGabundo> but when this basic stuff breaks
<BUGabundo> I go mad
<Omega> Install openbox and use that for a while then.
<Omega> (That's what I do)
<micahg> BUGabundo: when I got to 21 or 22 channels, that workaround was no longer sufficient
<BUGabundo> micahg: what work around ?
<micahg> BUGabundo: closing the channels and reconnect
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> I don't do that
<astraljava> I have 5 servers, each in their own screen session. Most channels are on freenode, currently 18. I try to keep under 20, so that Esc+# still works for everyone.
<BUGabundo> lets see if Omega was leing or not
<Ian_Corne> :)
<BUGabundo> btb
<Omega> Hah.
<Ian_Corne> Omega: tbh an alpha should be somewhat workable, how else are you going to have testers, test te system :)
<Omega> Ian_Corne, I agree, but he was talking about switching distros because of an alpha not being workable enough.
<Ian_Corne> ah
<Ian_Corne> well if his only interest is alpha testing
<Ian_Corne> it's still a valid choice :)
<Viper550> How do you change the gtk theme on the lightdm greeter?
 * BUGabundo slaps Omega with a big wet trout
 * BUGabundo slaps the entire #ubuntu-devel too
<BUGabundo> how to I reset gnome ?
<BUGabundo> deleting .gnome* aint doing it
<BUGabundo> I've lost the System Menu
<BUGabundo> uhh uhh
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> no right button on the mouse
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: .config has stuff too
<BUGabundo> too much stuff in there
<Ian_Corne> and .and .gconf too
<Ian_Corne> is there no "failsafe" ?
<Ian_Corne> or make a new account :p
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> nice idea
<BUGabundo> let me test guess session
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> no guess session
<BUGabundo> wth
<Ian_Corne> guest session?
<Ian_Corne> is that on by default?
<astraljava> I believe that's not implemented yet.
<BUGabundo> fuuuuuu
<BUGabundo> there goes that idea
<Viper550> okay, anyone here been playing around with lightdm
<BUGabundo> ill play with anything
<BUGabundo> as long I *can* actually use it
<Viper550> *has anyone here
<BUGabundo> unity is lame
<BUGabundo> metacity past broken
<BUGabundo> and anything with light on its name... well... I want it working!
<BUGabundo> oh and kde... cof.... yofel cof
<Viper550> BUGabundo, it looks like a poor man's GDM
<BUGabundo> GDM is a Session Manager
<BUGabundo> we don't even have that anymore
<Viper550> no I mean, login screen design-wise
<yofel> what? lightDM? I'm not sure what's supposed to be light about it but oh well... and KDE is a dep mess currently if you mean that
<Viper550> yofel, its light because it doesn't have GDM'
<Viper550> 's years of bloat in it
<BUGabundo> and funcionailty too
<yofel> well, it's supposed to get a gtk qt and whatever interface, so that's not going to be light
<Viper550> for a login screen, it's not that bad (though I'm still trying to get the GTK theme to something more tolerable)
<yofel> well, it *is* light functionality wise -.-
<Viper550> good for like, XFCE
<BUGabundo> bbl
<mfaroukg> hi I have problem with mouse
<mfaroukg> it is aligned  to where I want it to press
<BUGabundo> How do I see which nicks are grouped with this?
<trism> BUGabundo: /msg nickserv info BUGabundo should do it when it is your nick
<BUGabundo> Will try. Thanks
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-28
<Bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~$ sudo fstrim -v /
<Bluefoxicy> [sudo] password for bluefox:
<Bluefoxicy> /: 10519232512 bytes were trimmed
<Bluefoxicy> how about running fstrim in a cron job?
<Fudge> howdy
<BluesKaj> hey all
<rrva> hi! I want to slim down on memory usage on my ubuntu precise laptop. What the best route to go? I use gnome3 desktop but there are waaay to many processes running after I did a default install. There are many things I personally do not need. Any common guides on what packages to purge?
<penguin42> rrva: This channel is for the next ubuntu - quantal - Precise is in #ubuntu
<rrva> ok what would quantal guidelines be?
<genii-around> They would be the same. You are better to ask in the correct channel
<MrChrisDruif> jbicha; what section should I definitely read on http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/ before I try to tackle my own bug?
<jbicha> MrChrisDruif: you definitely need getting set up, but there are several other parts that are probably important too
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah. I'm curious btw who decided to give epiphany-browser in quantal version number 3.5.1-0ubuntu1 ....debian sid is still at 3.4.2-1
<MrChrisDruif> jbicha; packages are grabbed from debian sid right?
<jbicha> MrChrisDruif: not really, epiphany-browser is part of GNOME and 3.5.1 is the first development snapshot of what will be GNOME 3.6
<MrChrisDruif> And gnome 3.6 will be included in 12.10? If so, why is only epiphany-extensions updated and the rest not? <_<"
<jbicha> GNOME didn't release a version 3.5.1 of epiphany-extensions
<MrChrisDruif> That's what making me curious why Ubuntu does have one
<jbicha> when it is time for a release, some parts of GNOME haven't changes, or the developer might be busy
<jbicha> here's a list of all of the GNOME releases in May: https://mail.gnome.org/archives/ftp-release-list/2012-May/thread.html
<MrChrisDruif> Well, -extensions is still 3.4.0-2 while -browser is at 3.5.1-0ubuntu1 O_O
<jbicha> right and that's fine, the extensions still work, right?
<jbicha> you'll also need http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/fixing-a-bug.html
<jbicha> and the part that needs fixing is in debian/control.in and debian/control
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-29
<mandara> can't upgrade by running "update-manager -d". When will new development ver. become available?
<vknt> hello all...
<MrChrisDruif> Can someone place help me determine what is causing my boot process to sleep for about 2 minutes? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3216976/bootchart/gnome-shell-quantal-20120529-2.png
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<smallfoot-> does the installer work yet, or you still have to upgrade from precise pangolin?
<smallfoot-> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<smallfoot-> !search
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<bazhang> smallfoot-, /msg ubottu
<smallfoot-> sry
<smallfoot-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1003443
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1003443 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Quantal) "Ubuntu Quantal Desktop 21120523 failed to install: ubi-timezone failed with exit code 2" [Critical,Confirmed]
<smallfoot-> seem the bug not fixed yet :(
<bazhang> smallfoot-, it's not even alpha
<smallfoot-> :(
<smallfoot-> im sad that i have 12.04 and it has old GIMP :(
<smallfoot-> and everything old
<bazhang> smallfoot-, that has nothing to do with this channel
<smallfoot-> ok double sry
<bazhang> smallfoot-, are you running 12.10?
<smallfoot-> yes
<smallfoot-> its kinda good :D
<smallfoot-> never crashes
<bazhang> smallfoot-, you just said you were on 12.04
<smallfoot-> only thing bad is that it has old everything, gimp, etc
<smallfoot-> and has no cool packages like cinnamon
<bazhang> smallfoot-, this is NOT the chat channel
<smallfoot-> ok triple sry
<bazhang> smallfoot-, you are on 12.04. there is nothing here for you
<smallfoot-> but i downloaded 12.10, but it doesn't install cuz it has bug :(
<bazhang> smallfoot-, then start bug fixing
<smallfoot-> i dont know how
<bazhang> smallfoot-, then dont try to run a pre-release
<smallfoot-> but i want new GIMP 2.8, my 12.04 only has 2.6 :(
<bazhang> smallfoot-, stop it
<smallfoot-> fourdouble sry :(
<smallfoot-> +1 has /usr?
<jtaylor> ?
<smallfoot-> root / merged to /usr
<smallfoot-> +1 has /usr?
<smallfoot-> root / merged to /usr
<jtaylor> unlikely that that will be done for +1
<jtaylor> as debian is going to freeze soon
<jtaylor> maybe +2 or +3
<jtaylor> I already look forward to the flamewar part II about this after wheezies release ,_,
<penguin42> jtaylor: Their RC list is still quite chunky and doesn't seem to have gone down for a while
<jtaylor> yes it will probably be a long and hard freeze
<jtaylor> plan is for freeze mid of june
<penguin42> I was looking down the list before trying to find anything that I could attack
<MrChrisDruif> How can I check what packages have changed since 24th of May?
<MrChrisDruif> 23th: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3216976/bootchart/gnome-shell-quantal-20120523-2.png 24th: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3216976/bootchart/gnome-shell-quantal-20120524-1.png
<trism> MrChrisDruif: check out /var/log/apt/history.log it has the dates and the changes
<MrChrisDruif> If people might want to help finding the troublesome package (maybe trism ?) the changes from the 24 can be found here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013721/
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-30
<lucky86> hi all
<lucky86> I just upgraded to xfce 8.10 now the system wont boot
<lucky86> any advise on how to proceede would be appriciated
<lucky86> excuse me that would be 4.10
<lucky86> which i upgraded from 4.8
<lucky86> in xubuntu 12.04
<lucky86> anyone?
<lucky86> well thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<gnomefreak> i hate crashes
<gnomefreak> anyone know if gir1.2-gjsdbus-1.0 is still needed?
<BluesKaj> hmm, Firefox Browser installer errors out: " he package system could not be initialized, your configuration may be broken." .The details option doesn't open.
<smerz> I need some support for my brainstorm idea: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/29805/      "Quicker access to show desktop background"        You guys wouldn't know someone that can approve it right? :D
<smerz> I don't "need" support. But imho a good idea :|
<david> hi
<david> is there an ubuntu devoloper in here i can speak with
<BluesKaj> david, try #ubuntu-devel
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-31
<BluesKaj> hey all
<Crazyhorse62> ciao
<Crazyhorse62> ciao
<penguin42> Hey
<Crazyhorse62> ciao penguin
<TheSimkin> hey guys
<TheSimkin> i was updatinga maching to 12.04
<TheSimkin> and it stopped at libapache2-mod-php5
<TheSimkin> what do i do!?!
<TheSimkin> oh
<TheSimkin> unstuck
<TheSimkin> it was in another window
<TheSimkin> and hidden...
<bazhang> #ubuntu for 12.04
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-01
<brendand> mvo - why isn't update-manager showing me quantal when i start it with -d?
<wilee-nilee> what release are you running?
<wilee-nilee> brendand, ^^^^
<mvo> brendand: its not ready yet, sorry, there is a ongoing py3 port
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<genii-around> 12.10 Kubuntu, krunner aborting with signal 6...  Is anyone else getting this?
<genii-around> ( every time desktop finishes loading )
<penguin42> 6 is abort, so it should be giving some diagnostics before it died
<genii-around> Running it in terminal now to see if anything informative
<genii-around> Looks like something to do with DBUS
<genii-around> Installing kde-workspace-dbg for more info
<genii-around> Did a bug report, number is 1007594
<guntbert> genii-around: what is it? LP won't tell :)
<genii-around> Heh, yes. Just didn't want to trigger the bot
<guntbert> genii-around: no, you misunderstood - LP thros an error when I search for that number
<genii-around> guntbert: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1007594
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1007594 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Quantal, krunner crashing" [Undecided,New]
<guntbert> genii-around: THX
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-02
<Guest92353> hola
<Guest92353> en este canal se habla en español o en ingles?
<Guest92353> como se habla en este canal en ingles o en español?
<Guest92353> que alguien me conteste
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<em> How do you restart the gdm ?
<em> I need to kill gnome because it is frozen and i can't change windows
<em> but i dont want to restart my computer
<BluesKaj> em  , drop to a tty . ctrl+alt_f1 or2 , then sudo service gdm stop , then sudo service gdm start, then ctl+alt+f7 or 8
<em> thanks
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt+f1 or f2
<em> yaay, got it working again. Thanks.
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-03
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<blueyed> Is considered (quite) safe to use a backported Q kernel to Precise?
<blueyed> I am mainly interested in btrfs improvements.
<bjsnider> blueyed, how do you mean safe?
<bjsnider> in terms of data loss or something?
<blueyed> yep, and considering differences between P and Q, where P would not like a Q kernel.
<bjsnider> all you can do is try it
<bjsnider> there are no guarantees either way
<penguin42> blueyed: There will be bugs in all kernels; now the chances are there have been less people trying the Q kernel so it might have a really nasty bug that not many people have found yet that might do something bad - but there again if it has known fixes for btrfs....
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-27
<BluesKaj> HI all
<FearTheLord> !ops | god please forgive me i didnt mean to get drunk!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubottu> god please forgive me i didnt mean to get drunk!!!!!!!!!!!!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-28
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<genii-around> Fellow in #ubuntu-server could boot the server image yesterday, but not today. Anyone else having same issue ?
<genii-around> At any rate,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1185053  is what he just filed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1185053 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Saucy server images do not boot for 20130528" [Undecided,New]
 * binaryhermit wonders if that bug is the same bug as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1184066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1184066 in casper (Ubuntu) "Cannot boot usb live media: hardcoded paths to udevadm (2013.05.24 daily live)" [Critical,Fix released]
<binaryhermit> anyway, /me wanders back to bed
<Ian_Corne> unity isn't show it's bars!
<Ian_Corne> fresh upgrade from 13.04
<Ian_Corne> using fglrx
<Ian_Corne> it failed to install
<Ian_Corne> any known issues /work arounds?
<Ian_Corne> what's the name of the settings tool?
<luigi> So... Is systemd going to be in 13.10?
<luigi> I'm confused about this
<jtaylor> no
<jtaylor> only some base libraries
<luigi> Ah, okay
<luigi> I saw udev is going to be the systemd implementation, I think
<jtaylor> dbus components and some other desktop stuff that is independend of the pid1 part
<jtaylor> udev is part of the systemd source tree, but its still usuable without
<luigi> That's what I figured
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-30
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<lazaro> join #github
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-31
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<JohnThePreacher> Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand!
<JohnThePreacher> !ops | Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand!
<binaryhermit> o_O
<IdleOne> I installed kubuntu-desktop and I am getting some erors http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721087/ any suggestions?
<IdleOne> errors*
<bjsnider> IdleOne, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/bb7d4a9f-83de-4966-9828-d60644cd750f
<bjsnider> have you been changing hdds recently?
<IdleOne> I haven't
<IdleOne> ls: cannot access /dev/disk/by-uuid/bb7d4a9f-83de-4966-9828-d60644cd750f: No such file or directory
<bjsnider> ok, what is in that directory?
<bjsnider> and what's in fstab?
<IdleOne> I am not sure
<bjsnider> and what's in grub.conf?
<IdleOne> hmm that UUID is my ubuntu install
<bjsnider> have you plugged in an external drive recently
<IdleOne> sda1
<IdleOne> nope
<bjsnider> how do you know it's sda1?
<IdleOne> from sudo blkid
<IdleOne> /dev/sda1: UUID="bb7d4a9f-83de-4966-9828-d60644cd750f
<bjsnider> what's the soft link to sda1 in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<IdleOne> how do I check that?
<bjsnider> just ls -l the directory
<IdleOne> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 29 10:45 b25e72e1-a245-42e7-a52d-9ffb57db14eb -> ../../dm-0
<bjsnider> i might create the appropriate link for this session
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721123/
<IdleOne> fstab ^
<bjsnider> ln -s /dev/sda1 /dev/disk/by-uuid/bb7d4a9f-83de-4966-9828-d60644cd750f
<IdleOne> done
<bjsnider> apt-get -f install
<IdleOne> completed without errors :)
<IdleOne> so, what was the problem?
<bjsnider> you're also missing the link to /home
<IdleOne> home is on sda5
<bjsnider> home is UUID=2532435a-134e-426b-a95d-5035db1f44b3
<bjsnider> it says right there
<bjsnider> "failed to get canonical path of /dev/disk/by-uuid/bb7d4a9f-83de-4966-9828-d60644cd750f"
<bjsnider> well, of course it failed because for some reason you don't have the links in there
<bjsnider> your uuids should be soft links in there to the drives
<bjsnider> i have 5 links in there myself
<bjsnider> what happened to the links is the question
<IdleOne> so I need to ln -s /dev/sda5 /dev/disk/by-uuid/2532435a-134e-426b-a95d-5035db1f44b3   ?
<bjsnider> yes
<IdleOne> not sure what happened to them
<IdleOne> anything else I need to do?
<bjsnider> worry
<IdleOne> lol
<genii> Heh
<IdleOne> I'm always worried
<bjsnider> good
<bjsnider> obviously this is an indication of some problem on your system, the nature and cause of which is not clear at the moment
<IdleOne> not sure if relevant but I installed ubuntu Gnome 13.04, did a do-release-upgrade -d to 13.10
<IdleOne> then I decided to install kubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> and got those errors.
<bjsnider> you used the gnome 3 ppa?
<IdleOne> no I downloaded the ubuntu gnome 13.04 iso
<bjsnider> oh, that's not gnome
<bjsnider> unity you mean
<IdleOne> nope
<bjsnider> basically the ubuntu-gnome-desktop type thing?
<IdleOne> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.04/release/
<IdleOne> yeah.
<bjsnider> well, that's gnome 3.6, which i'm running here, and it didn't wipe out those links
<IdleOne> I am guessing I should be prepared to not be able to boot and do a clean install.
<IdleOne> Well, no time like the present to give it a shot.
<IdleOne> bjsnider: thanks for the help and if I am not back in a few minutes. Tell them my last words were...
<IdleOne> well I am back
<IdleOne> that is a good sign, I think.
<IdleOne> except I don't have any close/max/min buttons
<bazhang> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.1-1 (raring), package size 84 kB, installed size 754 kB
<bazhang> augh raring
<IdleOne> I'm in kubuntu now
<bazhang> heh whoops sorry
<IdleOne> no problem :)
<IdleOne> I think I need to start clean
<IdleOne> kwin wont run
<quibble> Hey. My mouse is double clicking when I single click. How do i fix this?
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-01
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mattiag> Hi! Is this the right place to ask support for ubuntu 13.10?
<BluesKaj> mattiag, yes
<mattiag> Hi BluesKaj, my notebook does not shoutdown/reboot/surpend/hibernate properly anymore after upgrading to 13.10
<BluesKaj> mattiag, first thing is to update/upgrade to make sure you have the latest libs etc
<BluesKaj> ok, bb in 5 mins
<mattiag> Fully updated The model is HP550. The command "sudo halt" does not work. It stops on the voilet csreen with the five dots blinking
<mattiag> *violet screen
<mattiag> Are there any helpful logs/config files I can check?
<mattiag> Oh thanks, I'm waiting for you to come back!
<BluesKaj> helpful is the key word , you can try /var/log  and check syslog
<mattiag> Great! I already checked /var/log/syslog but I don't know exactly what to search for
<BluesKaj> look for a process that hangs ..probly a daemon of some kind
<mattiag> Can I use grep to look for any meaningful line and paste it back to you?
<BluesKaj> mattiag, you can , but that doesn't mean I can help :P
<mattiag> Thanks, of course! I would file a bug if I knew what package to file it against...
<mattiag> How can I recognize the first log line after power on, so I can read the last log lines backwise?
<mattiag> This one?            "Jun  1 12:27:46 laptop kernel: imklog 5.8.11, log source = /proc/kmsg started."
<BluesKaj> not sure but boot.log might give you a hint
<penguin42> mattiag: Depends a bit which log you're looking at, in /var/log/messages the first one is normally something like syslogd (some version number): restart
<mattiag> Thanks penguin42! But that file does not exist...
<penguin42> oh
<mattiag> :D
<mattiag> Hi, can anyone who has just joined help me with a shotdown problem?
<mattiag> *shutdown
<penguin42> what's the problem?
<mattiag> On "sudo halt" the system hungs on the violet screen whits the blinking dots (laptop HP550)
<penguin42> oh that's annoying
<mattiag> it is :D
<mattiag> same for "sudo reboot"
<penguin42> when it first switches to that screen can you hit something like ctrl-alt-f1 to get a text console?
<mattiag> I didn't try yet, but I tried to switch to a console and then "sudo halt" and it hungs.
<mattiag> Soult I try this now and take a note of what it says when it hungs?
<Repent> Repent! for the kingdom of god is at hand!
<lordievader> Ugh, another one?
<penguin42> well, if it is it had better be checked in soon other wise it won't make the release
<bjsnider> i wonder why people waste time with this, just trying to get banned
<bjsnider> maybe they're spoofing somebody's vhost, and getting it banned is the goal
<bjsnider> but i don't know how to spoof a vhost or even if it's possible
<NikTh> Unity Next discussion here ?
<penguin42> I think there's a unity channel of it's own (or perhaps ayatana?) - this is more specifically for what's in the current +1
<Daekdroom> #ubuntu-unity ?
<NikTh> Thanks guys.. I will try those channels
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-02
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<penguin42> hmm - on the new evince hth do I get to the new menu from the keyboard?
<ajnr> Hi I am not able to resize the launcher icon size after upgrading my system from 12.04 LTS to 12.10. Any one plz let me know how to do? I would like to know also that, What is the most important things I have to do after upgrading , as initially I was not able to get the unity desktop, only mouse pointer it shows. but after I install unity, it shows the desktop icon.
<lordievader> ajnr: I think you would have more luck in #ubuntu, this channel is support for 13.10.
<bazhang> ajnr, #ubuntu for that
<wilee-nilee> so with a gnome-shell, 3.8 is the install, anyone see lockups with the popup like the logout or any really?
<wilee-nilee> it seems to loose the mouse click function in general, the OS is still running, for example if I logut from the cli it times out and logs out after 60 seconds, however the click does not work.
<bjsnider> wilee-nilee, try #ubuntu-gnome
<wilee-nilee> bjsnider, Thanks for the link.
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-26
<lkjdsl> Where can I read about what will be in 14.10?
<lordievader> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Utopic Unicorn (14.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<lordievader> lkjdsl: June 12 is the vUDS, don't think you will be able to find out much before hand.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<elfy> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi elfy
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-27
<BluesKaj> ;
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<michagogo> !vuds
<michagogo> !vUDS
<michagogo> Hm
<michagogo> 8:46:55 <lordievader> lkjdsl: June 12 is the vUDS, don't think you will be able to find out much before hand. <-- what is that?
<lordievader> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between 29th October - 1st November 2012 in Copenhagen, Denmark - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/  - Looking to participate remotely? http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/ -  For !UDS sponsorship see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<Pici> <.<
<lordievader> michagogo: virtual version of the Ubuntu Developer Summit for as far as I know ;)
<Pici> If somone has more info for the factoid, I'd be glad to update it.
<michagogo> Pici: the link in the factoid has the information :-)
<michagogo> Looks like 2012 was the last physical UDS
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-28
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Rory> Heya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Rory ..I was away for a bit
<Rory> I just admire your enthusiasm joining this channel every day and saying hello
<Rory> Or usually, "howdy, folks"
<Rory> grep -E 'BluesKaj.*folk' .weechat/logs/irc.freenode.#ubuntu+1.weechatlog  | wc -l
<Rory> 16
<BluesKaj> Rory, well, I'm retired and Linux is my hobby, so I have time to help if i can.
<Rory> I'm not retired and Linux is my job, but I help on IRC sometimes when I'm at work :P
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-29
<mkovarik> Hi there! Anyone else having trouble with Utopic's boot today? Was able to fix by enabling systemd in kernel command line. Is this an upstart problem?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> I'm getting this error, upgrades are frozen, http://privatepaste.com/c5dbca012f
<brendand> BluesKaj, not the same, but probably directly related to the issue mentioned in ubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> brendand, I also posted it in #kubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> ok, here's a list of the problem dependencies on 14.10, http://privatepaste.com/794db390e0, wonder if any devs are looking at this/
<philinux> hiya BluesKaj  have you checked the U+1 dev forum lately for current issues
<BluesKaj> philinux, got a url?
<philinux> The top thread has latest borking reported by testers on there. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=427
<BluesKaj> never looked at the ubuntu-devel forum
<philinux> BluesKaj;~ good place to check before you perform a daily update ;)
<BluesKaj> philinux, don't see anything there that's applicable
<philinux> BluesKaj;~ ok but some issues are generic to buntu whichever flavour
<BluesKaj> seems the 14.10 move to systemd is mucked up
<philinux> BluesKaj;~ good place for you to post any kubuntu issues
<vanishing> anyone got the procps update?
<lordievader> Good evening.
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-30
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Chipaca> qengho: i've lost track as to whether you're an ubuntu dev; if you are, could you poke at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chipaca/PPU ?
<qengho> Chipaca: I am not yet. I'll still endorse if you think it will help.
<Chipaca> qengho: the thing says "sponsor" sometimes and "ubuntu developer" others for the same thing (person-endorsing-this-application). I'm assuming it's an and and not an or, for now. :)
<Chipaca> qengho: but you can comment!
<qengho> :)
<jakubo> hi, there was some awful breakage in the recent days. can anyone tell me what it was about?
<jtaylor> see ubuntu-devel mailing list
<jtaylor> some boot failure
<jakubo> some boot failure? well for me the failure was right when shutting down after having done the "upgrade"
<jakubo> and every time after it didnt boot nor did it shut down leaving nasty breaks in the FS
<jakubo> leaving 3 systems in total shambles. having managed to recover one by sheer luck, that so many fs errors occurred that dist-upgrade basically reinstalled the whole system...
<jakubo> is there a way to remove packages like python3 and reinstall it (ithout affecting other packages?
<jtaylor> apt-get install package --reinstall
<jakubo> it doesnt remove
<jakubo> when i do that i get: E: Internal Error, No file name for python3:amd64
<jakubo> only when i remove the debris it seems to work out
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-31
<lordievader> Good morning.
<John322> hello, where can i download ubuntu 12.04.1?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<wilee-nilee> Hello all, seems my rsync  is failing failed on url http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync on running 'zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/utopic-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync'
<wilee-nilee> replacing the old utopic-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync 1.5 mb link has taken care of this.
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-01
<jakubo> hi, can someone help me with this kind of bug:
<jakubo> insserv: warning: script is corrupt or invalid: /etc/init.d/../rc6.d/K09reboot
<jakubo> also:
<jakubo> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<jakubo>  python-httplib2
<jakubo>  python-ubuntu-sso-client
<jakubo>  oneconf-common
<jakubo>  python-oneconf
<jakubo>  software-center
<jakubo>  ubuntu-sso-client-qt
<jakubo>  ubuntu-sso-client
<jakubo>  python3-oneconf
<jakubo>  ubuntu-desktop
<jakubo>  oneconf
<jakubo>  python-piston-mini-client
<jakubo>  software-center-aptdaemon-plugins
<lordievader> !paste | jakubo
<ubottu> jakubo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jakubo> sry
<jakubo> what triggered the recent breakage? did they sync with debian without testing?
<ikonia> which breakage ?
<ikonia> there are many at themoment
<jakubo> oh ok...
<jakubo> can you name them?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> which one are you talking about
<jakubo> im not sure. soemthing broke my system, and my guess now would be that the reboot script is broke, leaving nasty faults in the FS
<ikonia> the reboot script ?
<ikonia> nasty faults on the file system ???
<ikonia> what are you on about ???
<jakubo> well i can only name you the symptoms
<jakubo> the fs faults are gone, not sure what repaired them
<jakubo> and i can use one of 3 setups that were broken before
<ikonia> do you understand how very very early in the development cycle 14.10 is ?
<jakubo> yes
<jakubo> i have done it for years now. and there were times when it was like this so i am prepared
<jakubo> ok... actually never this bad that it wouldnt at least boot into console...
<ikonia> if you understand this why do you appear to have no idea what's going on with your system
<jakubo> cant follow you
<ikonia> you're saying things like "non-tested syncs from debians" and "problems with reboot script"
<jakubo> ok. well, it just that it didnt happen to me for the last umm.. 3 or 4 years
<jakubo> so i was wondering if something has changed
<ikonia> ??? it's not been out for 3 - 4 years
<ikonia> it's been in development for a few months
<ikonia> if that
<jakubo> and i apparently falsely assumed that there would be some kind of prevention
<jakubo> i know -.-
<ikonia> prevention ??? against what
<ikonia> what are you actually talking about ?
<ikonia> this is a development version - it WILL break, a lot
<ikonia> your system will fail,
<jakubo> i mean that i switched to pre alpha versions for 3 or 4 years
<ikonia> you need to be aware of your system and how to deal with the issues
<jakubo> take this as my kind of "getting to know" ubuntu as an OS
<ikonia> ???
<ikonia> you've just said you've used pre-alpha versions for years ??
<ikonia> you should have a basic idea of how it works by now
<jakubo> well there were a couple of problems in the past: like stripped compatibility with raid on boot (grub)
<jakubo> used - not developed
<ikonia> you're not developing it now
<jakubo> no
<ikonia> so why are you talking about developing it ???
<ikonia> I don't understand what you are saying
<jakubo> i never have
<lordievader> jakubo: Maybe it is an idea to switch to a non-development release, like Trusty.
<ikonia> if you are using software at this stage, you need to have a solid understanding of the OS and expect thigns to break a lot
<jakubo> you people get me wrong. im not compliaining. im simply asking because im curious
<ikonia> expecting to use it on a day to day basis and people to fix things to help you get a stable system isn't really realistic
<jakubo> i dont rely on these PCs, and if i did i can always install trusty on them
<jakubo> its simply out of curiosity
<ikonia> I don't understand.....
<ikonia>  jakubo> hi, can someone help me with this kind of bug:
<ikonia> that suggests you want someone to fix it
<ikonia> or help you get it working
<jakubo> is there something wrong with it?
<jakubo> can i not ask?
<jakubo> is this not a chatroom to ask
<ikonia> sure sure
<jakubo> so?
<ikonia> but you don't appear to know what you're asking
<ikonia> apart from "please fix this for me"
<jakubo> i have not asked that
<jakubo> you assumed it
<ikonia> that's how it read
<ikonia> what where you asking then ?
<jakubo> thats waht YOU read
<jakubo> i want to know where it came from. how it got there and how or IF it affects my machine
<ikonia> it came from the development package
<jakubo> not all warnings do have consequences (i think)
<ikonia> that specific error will effect the execution of the reboot run level script, you need to validate that script and see how that will impact you
<ikonia> validate if it's repeatable as a problem, or a corruption due to that moment in time install
<ikonia> log a bug if it's repeatable
<ikonia> if possible apply a patch file to fix it
<jakubo> ok. or maybe asked more stupidly: what package will i have to wait for that fixes it (i mean the name)
<jakubo> what package carries these scripts?
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> what does that matter ?
<jakubo> curious
<ikonia> then research it
<jakubo> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jack> +1 is still trusty, right?
<jack> oh no, UU
<jack> never mind
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-25
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-26
<lordievader> Good morning.
<hjjh> hello
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-27
<Koika> Anybody
<Koika> is there a Live version? I corrupted by kernel and only have fedora. The only usb creator I can get to work, Fedora Live, doesn't seem to work without a Live version
<Koika> my ubuntu kernel
<lordievader> Goodmorning.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-28
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-29
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<krabador> hi Bluefoxicy
<krabador> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi krabador`
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-30
<knittl> once I install pcmanfm, it is used everywhere. How can I switch back to nautilus? (without removing pcmanfm)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-31
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-30
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-31
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-01
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Ian_Corne> Hello
<MichaelP> will 16.10 be higher package versions at release time ? right now kubuntu 16.10 seems like 16.04 after doing dist-upgrade
<k1l> yes
<k1l> but i guess the kubuntu team could use a lot of help on that.
<MichaelP> What are plans for plasma... 5.6 or 5.7 ?
<MichaelP> I think plasma needs some help as well... 5.6 has been buggy since 5.5.95
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-02
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<nicomachus> ಠ_ಠ
<brainwash> does pkexec still work? running "pkexec bash" gives me following error:
<brainwash>  polkit-agent-helper-1: error response to PolicyKit daemon: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: No session for cookie
<nacc> brainwash: it worked here, but did pop-up a GUI
<brainwash> ok. thanks for testing it.
<nacc> brainwash: this is on 16.04, though :)
<nacc> brainwash: so noticing the chan, maybe it's broken in 16.10 :)
<flocculant> brainwash: working here
<brainwash> ohh. yeah, I'm running 16.10 and the last time I've used pkexec was like half a year ago during the dev cycle of 16.04.
<brainwash> flocculant: nice, thanks
<flocculant> welcome :)
<BluesKaj> nacc, ran sudo pkexec bash in 16.10 just sets up the terminal as root user , is this what's expected?
<nacc> BluesKaj: i think so? brainwash --^ :)
<brainwash> uhm, why the sudo?
<flocculant> brainwash: I assumed you meant running that from a terminal btw - running it from alt+f2 does nothing
<brainwash> right, you have to run it inside a terminal
<flocculant> BluesKaj: shouldn't need sudo and pkexec btw
<flocculant> brainwash: just checking :)
<BluesKaj> just tried it without sudo and a got a popup asking for pw , after entering the pw ...nothing
<BluesKaj> brainwash,^
<brainwash> nothing?
<brainwash> you are supposed to run the command in a terminal window
<brainwash> or run "pkexec whoami" which will return "root"
<BluesKaj> ok it shows as root in the terminal peompt
<brainwash> it's just a simple test
<BluesKaj> prompt even
<brainwash> yes, that's the expected result. thanks for testing it :)
<BluesKaj> i use yakuake so the dropdown disappeared after the popup asking for the pw, when i checked yakuake again it was root
<BluesKaj> ok good ...what is pkexec bash anyway , jsua method to drop to root ?
<BluesKaj> just
<brainwash> yes
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-03
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-04
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-05
<Ads20000> Hey, I can't upgrade gir1.2-packagekitglib-1.0 to the latest version in the Yakkety repositories and this is preventing me from using ubuntu-bug unity8, does anyone know what to do to resolve this? :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Ads20000> I asked earlier and got no reply but some different people are on now so I'll ask again - I can't upgrade gir1.2-packagekitglib-1.0 to the latest version in the Yakkety repositories and this is preventing me from using ubuntu-bug unity8, does anyone know what to do to resolve this?
<Ads20000> Or, would there be somewhere else where I should ask? Ask Ubuntu maybe?
<BluesKaj> Ads20000, this chat is for Ubuntu Yakkety 16.10 support , use #ubuntu for 16.04 support
<OerHeks> yakety is under development, seek help in #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> oh wait .. :-D
<BluesKaj> :-)
<Ads20000> Yes, was hoping to get help here :P
<Ads20000> I know Yakkety is in active development so the package will probably upgrade when other stuff is sorted out (correct me if I am wrong), but can I bypass ubuntu-bug's requirement that the package be up-to-date?
<Ads20000> Only a couple of days back usb-modeswitch-data wasn't being upgraded and was preventing me from filing a bug against unity8, now it's this package...
<OerHeks> there is a version waiting in proposed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+source/packagekit
<Ads20000> OerHeks, I've got yakkety-proposed enabled, I can try to install it but it will remove things like aptdaemon, apturl, update-manager etc if I try to install it
<Ads20000> *if I do install it
#ubuntu+1 2017-05-29
<c_smith> quick question before I install 17.10 and have the rug pulled out from under me mid way, has the DE been switched to Gnome as of yet?
<c_smith> would like to know so I can test the intended DE instead of the secondary one
<ducasse> c_smith: no, it hasn't
<c_smith> ducasse, alright, I take it any testing would be appreciate nonetheless?
<c_smith> *appreciated
<valorie> c_smith: I've been advising people to just install ubuntu-gnome for now
<valorie> it's not quite the same thing, but closer than stock Ubuntu is
<valorie> of course, my usual advice is mostly Kubuntu is best!
<valorie> lol
<c_smith> valorie, good advice. tbh I did that a couple weeks ago on my laptop (that's still running it), was mainly wondering if it was a good point to try
<c_smith> lol Neon is my main distro atm
<valorie> neon is indeed best for some
<c_smith> the folks behind that are doing good work
<valorie> I"m on both teams
<c_smith> sweet.
<valorie> indeed
<c_smith> sucks that a certain game dropped support for DX9 and WinXP (only things enabling that game to run in Wine), dual boot it is, I guess...
<enyc> c_smith: humm.... you can create a virtuamob vm, then export as ovf, then import into free-of-charge vmware personal
<enyc> c_smith: vmware has working 3daccel, aiui
<c_smith> or I could just use the unused 500GB HDD. XD
<c_smith> 4 hard drives in this machine might be a bit excessive lol
<enyc> c_smith: =) but still pointing out usefully 3daccel windows vm can work ....
<c_smith> true. given if I have a separate GPU from how I understand that to work
<enyc> maybe
<enyc> i thought there was an abstracted approach rather than gpu-passthrough
<c_smith> true, but tbh it's really not needed in my case since I've more hard drives than I know what to do with. XD
<enyc> important point is virtualmob 3daccel is only experimental / not so usable, aiui
<enyc> beware of windows screwing up bootloaders and being a pain
<enyc> best to install wint olnly specific disk attached, etc.
<enyc> virtualization (where working well, usually doable)  gives you much better flexbility/maintainability
<c_smith> a reason to have 2 separate ESP partitions. XD
<c_smith> hard for Windows to screw up a partition is doesn't particularly have anything to do with.
#ubuntu+1 2017-05-31
<panpeter> Hi there, short question. Is there a way i can detect if ubuntu was booted via secure boot? may some file inside /sys/firmware/efi or can i only detect via trying to load a non-signed module?
<jushur> panpeter: Check whether the dir /sys/firmware/efi exists, if it exists it means the kernel has booted in EFI mode.
<panpeter> jushur: okay, but is efi == secure boot? i thought this only means we do not have used legacy bios to boot?
<jushur> panpeter: od -An -t u1 /sys/firmware/efi/efivars/SecureBoot-XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX
<jushur> panpeter: write out that, exept all the -XXXX after SecureBoot
<jushur> panpeter: that part you tab autocomplete
<panpeter> jushur: will test this, thanks a lot ;)
<jushur> panpeter: sudo bootctl status
<panpeter> jushur: is this the systemd way to check it?
#ubuntu+1 2017-06-01
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/latest-ubuntu-17-10-update-ditches-unity-desktop-installs-gnome
<lotuspsychje> anyone tested already?
#ubuntu+1 2017-06-02
<lotuspsychje> any sign of gnome yet, anyone tested this? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/latest-ubuntu-17-10-update-ditches-unity-desktop-installs-gnome
<flocculant> from what I read current iso boots to black screen for ubuntu
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: ^^
<lotuspsychje> tnx flocculant 
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: we might wait a lil longer then
<flocculant>  np - though I only noticed cos another channel I'm in - don't actually use Ubuntu nor test it unless I'm checking something common to it and Xubuntu ;)
<flocculant> yea - unless they bother to rebuild it - next likely will be tomorrow after it rebuilds auto 
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: allrighty, bbl now :p
<__Kevin__> okay so i can't log into the gnome or gnome (wayland) on the login screen, it will show my cursor and a black screen then log me out. I also notice different apps of the same thing. I just popped in my usb and did a new live usb of the 6.02.17 daily build, and then did a live usb and noticed it was still using unity. if i were to install it, would it just have gnome or would it still have unity and i should wait a few days 
<__Kevin__> before grabbing a new daily iso
<__Kevin__> did anyone answer my question? seems i disconnected
<__Kevin__> did anyone answer my question? seems i disconnected again...
<tsimonq2> __Kevin__: It should have Unity.
<tsimonq2> Oops, I mean GNOME, sorry.
<__Kevin__> the new one? even though the live usb still uses unity when i boot into it?
<tsimonq2> Weird.
<tsimonq2> __Kevin__: Then that's a bug that I'm 90% sure they're aware of.
<__Kevin__> the live usb or not being able to log into GNOME? sorry if i'm being annoying
<kevin_> sorry i have no idea if you replied to me
<kevin_> i keep getting disconnected on freenode for some reason
<kevin_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/latest-ubuntu-17-10-update-ditches-unity-desktop-installs-gnome
<kevin_> maybe the newest daily iso doesn't have the new meta-package
<tsimonq2> kevin_: Maybe it isn't working properly yet.
<kevin_> okay thanks
<kevin_> gosh why didn't i think to install it in a vm to check
<kevin_> sorry!
<kevin_> huh so nothing is loading in virtualbox
<kevin_> luckily i have an old laptop laying around
<kevin_> okay i guess it'll be in tomorrow's build hopefully
<kevin_> just logged into the other laptop and it has unity still
<kevin_> guessing it used the old meta package
#ubuntu+1 2017-06-04
<freakyy> how can i upgrade from ubuntu-gnome to ubuntu later when ubuntu also uses gnome?
<freakyy> shell
<freakyy> ?
<tsimonq2> freakyy: It'll happen automatically, iirc.
<freakyy> ok :)
<freakyy> thanks ^
<freakyy> ^^
<tsimonq2> :)
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-28
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<enyc> Hrrm...  Will a PPA ever re-build for an additional architecture switcred-on, or will this only ever happen if new source uploaded?
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-29
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-30
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<donofrio> andone know how to resolve this? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kPhRT6CJ8s/ 
<donofrio> anyone I meant
<Ian_Corne> enyc: did you get answer
<enyc> Ian_Corne: about...?
<donofrio> fwiw I needed this workaround to get apt-get working - https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/1761#issuecomment-392578042 (it was the udev-fix part that made it work for my hosts)
<nacc> donofrio: sounds like a WSL issue, not related to ubuntu
<nacc> because WSL is *not* Ubuntu :)
<Ian_Corne> about ppa's
<nacc> Ian_Corne: ?
<guntbert> nacc: can you point me to a source for "WSL is *not* Ubuntu" ?
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-31
<Ian_Corne> 21:50:20 < enyc> Hrrm...  Will a PPA ever re-build for an additional architecture switcred-on, or will this only ever happen if new source uploaded?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<nacc> Ian_Corne: not sure where that is being asked, not really a topic for this channel, but no it will not rebuild existing sources (afaik
<Ian_Corne> enyc asked that, and I was wondering if he had an answer, maybe I should've pmed him/her
<enyc> I think i since found ut #launchpad is pbetter place to ask
<enyc> and eventually got answer =)
<nacc> enyc: yes, that would have been  my recommendation
<enyc> I was looking for #ubuntu-ppa etc etc ;p
<nacc> heh
#ubuntu+1 2018-06-01
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu+1 2018-06-02
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2018-06-03
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Bashing-om> !info wine64 cosmic
<ubottu> Package wine64 does not exist in cosmic
#ubuntu+1 2020-05-28
<Squarism> Why are there so few notable desktop apps released on linux? 
<Squarism> Linux exclusive apps that take use of the window manager. 
<mason> Squarism: Can you give an example of what you'd be looking for?
<Squarism> mason, when I ran windows and amiga I often stumbled upon new crisper and more advanced apps. I feel like I havent ran a new linux native app (mostly electron and java) in ages. Either Im missing where they are released or talked about, Im just missing them. 
<mason> Squarism: Well. An application to do what, though?
<mason> Aside from games, there are creative tools and engineering tools, so defining your goals could help.
<Squarism> mason, just about anything. New email client, native editor, file manager, desktop tweaks/widgets, etc. Sure Ill manage with the stuff that comes prepackaged. But I've used thunderbird and nautilus for 10 years as there are no competing alternatives available.
<mason> Squarism: There's stuff like this: https://itsfoss.com/best-email-clients-linux/
<mason> I may be a bad resource for this. I use mostly the same tools I've been using since the 90s.
<Squarism> I guess most of them cant compare to Thunderbird atleast when it comes to exchange connectivity.
<Squarism> (calendar / meetings)
<pmatulis> when will the alpha be available?
#ubuntu+1 2020-05-31
 * extor is running Disco 190.4 and gets an error that the sources.list is no longer valid
<lotus|NUC> 19.04 is eol extor 
<extor> That explain it. Is there any sed command that can update my sources.list or do I have to reinstall
<extor> I assume the EOL was very recent
<lotus|NUC> extor: with eol versions its adviced not to proceed
<lotus|NUC> !disco
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<lotus|NUC> a lot of security issues since then extor see !usn
<extor> !usn!usn
<extor> !usn
<ubottu> Please see https://usn.ubuntu.com/ for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<lotus|NUC> extor: also this channel is now the support channel of 20.10 gorilla, adviced to help test/debug with daily iso's
<extor> Ok I just sed'd disco to eon
<lotus|NUC> extor: problems that are not 20.10 please ask in #ubuntu
